# Lace Party with TLL WIP's and Things Continued



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

"Welcome to the Lace Party!

Just a little note for newcomers...

The Lace Party formed itself from a group learning lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has eveloved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting.... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes, etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs and our morning coffee/tea. we always come back to the lace though. 

Some of the originals are still around and others have joined in. Everyone is welcome. You don't have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share and discuss our mutual interests."

Thank you so much, Norma, for your wonderful tour of Wales in the last LP. You live in a beautiful part of the UK, so rich in history. Thank you for sharing. 

We will continue with our WIPs for the rest of these two weeks with a little side trip to a tiny little yarn dying shop in Superior, Wisconsin, that sends its yarns all over the world.

Three Irish Girls are two wonderfully creative ladies that pick colors from the natural surroundings of the area and put them in a variety of yarns.

Here is a link to their site, just incase you are curious and want to see more.  http://threeirishgirls.com/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> "Welcome to the Lace Party!
> 
> Just a little note for newcomers...
> 
> ...


What beautiful yarns in the buckets, Toni! Thank you for the new start! And thank you so much Norma for sharing your beautiful homeland with us this last few weeks.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the new start, Toni!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am signing in, Toni. Those colours from the three girls look wonderful.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm here if you can believe it. This week I am going to be continuing my giant WIP...unpacking. Believe it or not, I am finished with the kitchen...still need to buy some more food items...couldn't take any of my perishables or refrigerated items, but you know I think you can gather too many condiments.

Also, I am working on the design for the Estonian piece. Now that I have internet access, the next step is working on putting the designs in chart form. I have a great program, but need to get another box or two unpacked before I start.

I sure have missed all of you and the wonderful chatter...oh BTW, did I tell you that there is a true to life, actual LYS here???? It is call Rainy Day Yarns and I can't wait to go. 
http://rainydayyarns.com

and there is even a Michael's here in town. It is funny because I came from a FL town of 55,000 population and we had nothing for crafts except Walmart's small department...now I am in the PNW in a small community of about 8,000 and there is a yarn shop and a Michaels and so much more. Wow (I am in so much trouble)

Take care all


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, you are lucky :thumbup: I am pleased you are enjoying life!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

DFL seems like you are getting things in order. Hard to believe with al, you have going on that you were able to design a pattern!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> "Welcome to the Lace Party!
> 
> Just a little note for newcomers...
> 
> ...


Just taken a look, Toni - luscious colours.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have been a naughty girl. This pattern dropped in to my inbox coming from Tangled Yarn. I love this yarn and have knitted with it before. I was just weak.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/under-the-same-sky


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have been a naughty girl. This pattern dropped in to my inbox coming from Tangled Yarn. I love this yarn and have knitted with it before. I was just weak.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/under-the-same-sky


Ooo, pretty. Yarn is such a better "drug" than harmful things.

I'm patiently waiting for my yarn order from Fiesta, it is for a tunic for my GD for Christmas. Now that I have heard the owner talk about their process, I understand why it takes awhile to receive their orders. Their yarn is beautiful and affordable when on sale. It is usually around $30-36 a skein but you usually get at least 225-250 yards in a 4 oz skein of DK weight. I think the lace weight I got has 925.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Ooo, pretty. Yarn is such a better "drug" than harmful things.
> 
> I'm patiently waiting for my yarn order from Fiesta, it is for a tunic for my GD for Christmas. Now that I have heard the owner talk about their process, I understand why it takes awhile to receive their orders. Their yarn is beautiful and affordable when on sale. It is usually around $30-36 a skein but you usually get at least 225-250 yards in a 4 oz skein of DK weight. I think the lace weight I got has 925.


I am glad you are with me!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What beautiful yarns in the buckets, Toni! Thank you for the new start! And thank you so much Norma for sharing your beautiful homeland with us this last few weeks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

OMG, you blink and miss so much. Just signing in here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I'm here if you can believe it. This week I am going to be continuing my giant WIP...unpacking. Believe it or not, I am finished with the kitchen...still need to buy some more food items...couldn't take any of my perishables or refrigerated items, but you know I think you can gather too many condiments.
> 
> Also, I am working on the design for the Estonian piece. Now that I have internet access, the next step is working on putting the designs in chart form. I have a great program, but need to get another box or two unpacked before I start.
> 
> ...


That's great, DFL. And, there are several other yarn shops not very far from you, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have been a naughty girl. This pattern dropped in to my inbox coming from Tangled Yarn. I love this yarn and have knitted with it before. I was just weak.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/under-the-same-sky


Pretty!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have been a naughty girl. This pattern dropped in to my inbox coming from Tangled Yarn. I love this yarn and have knitted with it before. I was just weak.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/under-the-same-sky


Nice Norma--do like this shawl a lot, the kind of piece you just wrap up in and wear everyday. Particularly like the modular shell edging with the texture of the field. The yarn looks luscious.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--welcome back to civilization. An LYS close by--nirvana!

Know what you mean by too many condiments. Have some that are years old but they last forever due to being fermented or preserved foodstuffs.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DFL--welcome back to civilization. An LYS close by--nirvana!
> 
> Know what you mean by too many condiments. Have some that are years old but they last forever due to being fermented or preserved foodstuffs.


Yes, I am starting with Mayo, Ketsup, Mustard, Soy Sauce, salad dressing...also purchased my basic oils, Olive, Vegetable and some spray for the pans...maybe I don't really need all those others!!!!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the link. &#128512;
Makes me want to head up to Superior. Roadtrip!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good news DFL! A LYS and a Michael's  Glad to hear you are settling in. 

Pretty new yarn Norma.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes, I am starting with Mayo, Ketsup, Mustard, Soy Sauce, salad dressing...also purchased my basic oils, Olive, Vegetable and some spray for the pans...maybe I don't really need all those others!!!!


My 'last forever' ones include miso paste, hot sauces which are fermented, fermented black beans gotten in Chinatown and other fermented vegetables. I love my Olive oil and coconut oil and will keep some ketchup in the frig for rare occasions. But my spice shelves and dried beans and organic grains are very full. My mayo is a grapeseed oil one which tastes almost like Hellman's but much healthier.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just checking in. Doing more WIPs is good.

Sue


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you are with me!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thought I would share some pictures from my walk today. The high desert isn't lush and green but has its own beauty. The Ocotillo is just getting ready to bloom. It gets brilliant orange blooms. The stems look rather spindly but will green up. One mostly sees them in AZ.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Pretty!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thought I would share some pictures from my walk today. The high desert isn't lush and green but has its own beauty. The Ocotillo is just getting ready to bloom. It gets brilliant orange blooms. The stems look rather spindly but will green up. One mostly sees them in AZ.


Interesting Barbara- very interesting.

Thought you might like to see the yucca that bloomed in my old garden. 2013 in March.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello Toni ...I have arrived .
Thank you Norma .The second link was fine .
Sorry many are having comp problems .
Ronie .hope all was well when you had high winds .
Julie ,time will go and you will be out of the pain you are experiencing now .I hope someone trusty can have Ringo for you .As has been said it is following instructions after the op which is so important .I know someone who hardly bothered and years later can hardly walk .Her own fault in my opinion.
DFL perhaps DH will tie your legs together to stop you going to the yarn outlets .Seems there will be a lot of visits to them in your future otherwise &#128563;


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Interesting Barbara- very interesting.
> 
> Thought you might like to see the yucca that bloomed in my old garden. 2013 in March.


Gorgeous. At least your leaves aren't brown on the tips!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Didn't mean to press send
Hello Mrskowalski ...are you staying ? Good to meet you.
Lovely photos Barbara .It looks so very dry there .
Linda ..jumping between the raindrops is a work of art but we cope .
Norma ..forgot to say I am going to Talsarnau end of June .My cousin has a hotel there. I have used Tangled Yarn and Rachel invited me to call any time as she is not far away .Sounds like a lovely lady.
The Irish Girls do some beautiful colours .Keeping my eyes and purse firmly shut .Some Artesano came to-day .Will send a pic .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Hello Toni ...I have arrived .
> Thank you Norma .The second link was fine .
> Sorry many are having comp problems .
> Ronie .hope all was well when you had high winds .
> ...


So glad you are with us Ann!!!!!!!!!
I probably won't qualify for as much help, but that is a small price to pay. I am hoping someone suitable may come forward for Ringo- but want to be prepared incase that doesn't happen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Gorgeous. At least your leaves aren't brown on the tips!


Well, we could hardly claim to be desert here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Nice Norma--do like this shawl a lot, the kind of piece you just wrap up in and wear everyday. Particularly like the modular shell edging with the texture of the field. The yarn looks luscious.


Thanks, I did like the pattern.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, those photos are stunning. It is so exotic. Wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Interesting Barbara- very interesting.
> 
> Thought you might like to see the yucca that bloomed in my old garden. 2013 in March.


Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Didn't mean to press send
> Hello Mrskowalski ...are you staying ? Good to meet you.
> Lovely photos Barbara .It looks so very dry there .
> Linda ..jumping between the raindrops is a work of art but we cope .
> ...


I have used Tangled quite often. Excellent service.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Gorgeous :thumbup:


I was so proud of, and fascinated by my yucca, quite by accident I had planted it in a spot where it flourished.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, those photos are stunning. It is so exotic. Wonderful :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma.

And yes, Ann, it is very dry here but we can be outside when it is 90, sit in the shade and be comfortable because of the low humidity.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--great pictures of the terrain. Love the Red Hot Pokers. Assume you planted them? There is such a great natural color palette in your region. And the scale of things visually seems to go between huge and broad to small. I used to be in touch with a homeopath in that region who was very into the wild flowers of the dessert and she was doing provings of them. I think she has probably written a book or two on them. 

Had some of those red hot pokers in my garden--they only lasted about 4 yrs and then disappeared. A ground hog ate one from underground I think along with some other bulbs. I remember being in the dessert area of Tuscon and also up around Phoenix. Had visited Taliesin West, too, and then walking the area around with a guide who noted the many different flora and fauna. So different than the NE with its dense lushness. Remember driving up a mountain with huge tracts of these tall cactii and realizing the were really truncated trees: such an interesting biological adaptation to the climate there.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Toni, thanks for the next two weeks.

Norma, that yarn and the pattern are both lovely. How did you get the pattern so soon and it's not due out on Ravelry for a while yet? Nosy me wants to know!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, DFL. And, there are several other yarn shops not very far from you, too.


Hooo Hooo Hooo!!! Are you ever going to have fun!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Barbara and Julie, I didn't realize that Yucca bloomed, what a beautiful flower. Thanks.

Barbara the rest of the pictures are really great too. I've never been in the desert when it is in bloom, so I really appreciate you showing them to us. And your roses are lovely, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

mrskowalski said:


> Thanks for the link. 😀
> Makes me want to head up to Superior. Roadtrip!


Road trip indeed!!! You can't purchase anything from them directly, order online and they ship it OR (ROAD TRIP!!!) Yarn Harbor on Superior St in Duluth has a wonderful display of TIG's yarns right when you walk in the door!!! 

Welcome to the LP!!! I like your Darth Vadors in your avatar. Did you see the "Darth Bridger" t-shirts they were using to promote the lift bridge? (I will try to find a photo - pretty cute!)


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Mrskowalski, welcome to the LP. This is a great group of ladies and I'm sure you'll get along very nicely with us.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Norma, those yarns/colors are so pretty! They will look great in that shawl. The stitch at the edge always has me stopping to study it whenever I run across it. 

Barbara, thank you for sharing the photos from your walk this morning. What a beautiful variation of plants in your area. 

Julie, the yucca in your old yard is stunning! I remember when you showed us before. What a beautiful plant. You must have enjoyed it very much. 

Good for you for keeping your purse strings tied, Ann. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MrsKawolksi--welcome to the LP. We are are pretty easy going and accepting group that seems to love sharing the diversity of our lives and thoughts as well as our knitting and other needle crafts. Please share some of your work and interests.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Barbara and Julie, I didn't realize that Yucca bloomed, what a beautiful flower. Thanks.
> 
> Barbara the rest of the pictures are really great too. I've never been in the desert when it is in bloom, so I really appreciate you showing them to us. And your roses are lovely, too.


It is one of the most spectacular flowers I have seen- ours didn't have a scent, I believe the desert ones do have a scent, be interested to know about Barbara's experience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Norma, those yarns/colors are so pretty! They will look great in that shawl. The stitch at the edge always has me stopping to study it whenever I run across it.
> 
> Barbara, thank you for sharing the photos from your walk this morning. What a beautiful variation of plants in your area.
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni! It gave me a lot of pleasure- I'd love to plant another- but am waiting until the building happens!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great photos Barbara. And you have been quite successful with your roses. 

Love the Vader t-shirt!

Yucca is grown as a food plant in this part of the world. I don't like it but it is quite popular served as fries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great photos Barbara. And you have been quite successful with your roses.
> 
> Love the Vader t-shirt!
> 
> Yucca is grown as a food plant in this part of the world. I don't like it but it is quite popular served as fries.


Goodness me- I did not know that about it!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Toni for getting us started. Glad to be continuing with wips. 
Is this the place that you got to visit recently? They sure do some beautiful dying. 

DFL, sounds like you are settling in more each day. Good for you getting the kitchen all unpacked already. It is lots of fun to have yarn stores close by! 

Lovely pattern and yarn Norma. 

Barbara, thanks for those pictures. That really is such different flowers than what I am use to. Very pretty. 
Julie, that is an impressive yucca.

Very clever tee shirt Toni


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Toni for getting us started. Glad to be continuing with wips.
> Is this the place that you got to visit recently? They sure do some beautiful dying.
> 
> DFL, sounds like you are settling in more each day. Good for you getting the kitchen all unpacked already. It is lots of fun to have yarn stores close by!
> ...


Sadly it almost certainly is a was a yucca- that awful agent swept my garden into nothingness!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Toni, thanks for the next two weeks.
> 
> Norma, that yarn and the pattern are both lovely. How did you get the pattern so soon and it's not due out on Ravelry for a while yet? Nosy me wants to know!


It was available with the yarn from Tangled Yarn. Curiosity is very healthy attribute :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Mrskowalski, welcome to the LP. This is a great group of ladies and I'm sure you'll get along very nicely with us.


And welcome from me too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness me- I did not know that about it!


I didn't know yucca was edible either!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

All parts of the Yucca were used for food by Native Americans.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness me- I did not know that about it!


Roots are prepared like potatoes (somewhat).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Roots are prepared like potatoes (somewhat).


 :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Wonderful Yukka Julie 
Melanie do you say 'Yukki yukka ? 'Sounds a bit unsavoury to me too.
Sue,in your photo of the peony i laughed because it seemed that your little dog was looking for Mr Rabbit.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

mrskowalski said:


> Thanks for the link. 😀
> Makes me want to head up to Superior. Roadtrip!


Welcome Mrskowalski. This is a great group. I am a fairly recent addition, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Getting my foot in the door here while I catch up in the last one.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--great pictures of the terrain. Love the Red Hot Pokers. Assume you planted them? There is such a great natural color palette in your region. And the scale of things visually seems to go between huge and broad to small. I used to be in touch with a homeopath in that region who was very into the wild flowers of the dessert and she was doing provings of them. I think she has probably written a book or two on them.
> 
> Had some of those red hot pokers in my garden--they only lasted about 4 yrs and then disappeared. A ground hog ate one from underground I think along with some other bulbs. I remember being in the dessert area of Tuscon and also up around Phoenix. Had visited Taliesin West, too, and then walking the area around with a guide who noted the many different flora and fauna. So different than the NE with its dense lushness. Remember driving up a mountain with huge tracts of these tall cactii and realizing the were really truncated trees: such an interesting biological adaptation to the climate there.


Thanks, Tanya. When I say "we" planted them, it is the royal we, actually my husband did. So far, the jack rabbits haven't gnawed on them. And I don't think we have gophers. Taliesen West is a fascinating place. We had a presentation by a weaver at one of our weaving guild meetings who was commissioned to design and weave runners for Taliesen. I was appropriately humbled.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Barbara and Julie, I didn't realize that Yucca bloomed, what a beautiful flower. Thanks.
> 
> Barbara the rest of the pictures are really great too. I've never been in the desert when it is in bloom, so I really appreciate you showing them to us. And your roses are lovely, too.


Thank you, Dodie. We are waiting for our's to bloom, hopefully one day.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is one of the most spectacular flowers I have seen- ours didn't have a scent, I believe the desert ones do have a scent, be interested to know about Barbara's experience.


I'll have to try to get close enough to one in bloom to tell. I don't detect an aroma when I walk by one.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Great photos Barbara. And you have been quite successful with your roses.
> 
> Yucca is grown as a food plant in this part of the world. I don't like it but it is quite popular served as fries.


Thank you, Melanie, Toni and Caryn. Roses seems to love it here in NM.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great start, Toni. Love the pics and link.

DFL, oh, my, girl! Did you ever land in the right place. That Rainy Day Yarns looks like heaven. 

Norma, Norma, why do you tease us with such luscious yarns? 

p 2


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Tanya. When I say "we" planted them, it is the royal we, actually my husband did. So far, the jack rabbits haven't gnawed on them. And I don't think we have gophers. Taliesen West is a fascinating place. We had a presentation by a weaver at one of our weaving guild meetings who was commissioned to design and weave runners for Taliesen. I was appropriately humbled.


One thing I remember about the house is the movable walls. Absolutely appealed to me desire for bringing the outdoors inside. Of course that works well in such a dry climate but may be more of a problem in the NE. There were so many features of that house and property that were spectacular.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures, Barbara. Thanks for sharing. 

Beautiful yucca, Julie.

Welcome Mrskowalski! Glad you are here.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Some great yarns there, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> "Welcome to the Lace Party!
> 
> Just a little note for newcomers...
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you picked a great place to move to.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> I'm here if you can believe it. This week I am going to be continuing my giant WIP...unpacking. Believe it or not, I am finished with the kitchen...still need to buy some more food items...couldn't take any of my perishables or refrigerated items, but you know I think you can gather too many condiments.
> 
> Also, I am working on the design for the Estonian piece. Now that I have internet access, the next step is working on putting the designs in chart form. I have a great program, but need to get another box or two unpacked before I start.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Wonderful Yukka Julie
> Melanie do you say 'Yukki yukka ? 'Sounds a bit unsavoury to me too.
> Sue,in your photo of the peony i laughed because it seemed that your little dog was looking for Mr Rabbit.


I thought the flower was really quite exciting- it bloomed over so many weeks.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, you hit the jackpot there with the yarn and that pattern.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I have been a naughty girl. This pattern dropped in to my inbox coming from Tangled Yarn. I love this yarn and have knitted with it before. I was just weak.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/under-the-same-sky


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you are going to be DFL's enabler.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That's great, DFL. And, there are several other yarn shops not very far from you, too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have been a naughty girl. This pattern dropped in to my inbox coming from Tangled Yarn. I love this yarn and have knitted with it before. I was just weak.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/under-the-same-sky


Lovely pattern and I really like the colours of your yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those pics. I haven't had much luck with red hot pokers here, but do have a yucca that I have had for years. Haven't heard of Ocotillo before.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Thought I would share some pictures from my walk today. The high desert isn't lush and green but has its own beauty. The Ocotillo is just getting ready to bloom. It gets brilliant orange blooms. The stems look rather spindly but will green up. One mostly sees them in AZ.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'll have to try to get close enough to one in bloom to tell. I don't detect an aroma when I walk by one.


 :thumbup: I don't remember where I read about it, and of course it can vary from individual species to species.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous pictures, Barbara. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Beautiful yucca, Julie.
> 
> Welcome Mrskowalski! Glad you are here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

MrsKowalski, welcome to the LP.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thought I would share some pictures from my walk today. The high desert isn't lush and green but has its own beauty. The Ocotillo is just getting ready to bloom. It gets brilliant orange blooms. The stems look rather spindly but will green up. One mostly sees them in AZ.


Great photos, Barbara. Nice to see the wild areas and plants that are exotics to us in their natural habitats.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was so proud of, and fascinated by my yucca, quite by accident I had planted it in a spot where it flourished.


Happy accidents are the best.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I picked up this pattern today while looking for something else. It is free for today but she asks that you send a couple dollars to the help with the Alberta Canada fire relief. I sent more than her suggestion to the Canadian Red Cross and right now the Canadian government is matching donations. Not saying anyone needs to make a donation, just including the info so no one is surprised. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alberta-shawl

She has some other pretty patterns too. I think someone here, maybe Jane or Sue, posted her stuff before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Happy accidents are the best.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I picked up this pattern today while looking for something else. It is free for today but she asks that you send a couple dollars to the help with the Alberta Canada fire relief. I sent more than her suggestion to the Canadian Red Cross and right now the Canadian government is matching donations. Not saying anyone needs to make a donation, just including the info so no one is surprised.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alberta-shawl
> 
> She has some other pretty patterns too. I think someone here, maybe Jane or Sue, posted her stuff before.


This could be an exciting pattern to do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, forgot to mention, my Knit Pick order arrived today. Nothing very exciting but do like the feel of Bare. Interesting, but annoying that the Swish, also 100% merino is not as soft in some of the colors. The dyes used really alter the texture of the fiber. There also is some pink shine for those pink polka dots for gd's yellow sundress, if I ever get to it.

Garden was terrific today. Warm, not hot and soil dry enough to not tear up my arms lifting it. Unfortunately the wind of the past week seems to have bent some of the onion tops and some of the plants look as if they got some sun scald. The volunteer lettuces are hanging nicely and look so cute with their ruddy red speckles. The new ones planted are still very weak which is not a great sign. Oh, well, will have to see what develops. Maybe they need a different remedy.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing those pics. I haven't had much luck with red hot pokers here, but do have a yucca that I have had for years. Haven't heard of Ocotillo before.
> 
> Sue


You are welcome, Sue. I hadn't heard of Ocotillo until I moved here. Not a lot of cacti in my last home state, VA.

And thank you, Linda and Bev!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is one of the most spectacular flowers I have seen- ours didn't have a scent, I believe the desert ones do have a scent, be interested to know about Barbara's experience.


Around here the yucca are not in bloom yet. The season is very short. They are called Lord's candles in some places. I lost mine last year. Some sticky vine grew faster than i could keep it pulled out of the flower bed. The yesr before the dogs kept laying and rolling in them. my They always bloomed around my birthday.
.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Around here the yucca are not in bloom yet. The season is very short. They are called Lord's candles in some places. I lost mine last year. Some sticky vine grew faster than i could keep it pulled out of the flower bed. The yesr before the dogs kept laying and rolling in them. my They always bloomed around my birthday.
> .


You must have loved the Yucca coming into bloom for your birthday, I am sorry you've lost yours.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> You must have loved the Yucca coming into bloom for your birthday, I am sorry you've lost yours.


I loved it for that reason and that it was a gift from Dad. Hated to lose it and hoped it would come up from root but see no sign of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I loved it for that reason and that it was a gift from Dad. Hated to lose it and hoped it would come up from root but see no sign of it.


That makes it doubly special- I am sorry it has not regrown- but life and gardens do that sort of thing, sometimes.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for getting us started Toni! I love the 3 irish girls link 

Great news DFL.. now you can join in all the fun in your new community.. I am sure if you joined in some of the get together's at the LYS that you would learn a lot about your little community  and good job getting the kitchen in order so fast....

Norma that is beautiful yarn.. and will look really nice with the pattern


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara your pictures take me back to when I lived in Arizona.. At the time I lived there we had several fields of orange and grapefruit trees.. the air in the spring would be so heavy with the smell of their blossoms.. it was wonderful.. everyone would sit outside and enjoy.. 

Julie your Yucca is beautiful! So big and the blossom so pretty.. You sure did get lucky where you planted it 

Very cute T-shirt Toni!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Still no luck with my email's.. I may have to do a copy and paste of all my emails and send everyone my new addy..  I hate to do that because I liked the email format but if they can't help me then I can't get in and it is of no use to me!

The owner of the company I work for gave out free tickets to a all you can eat pizza party! it was to support the local fire department  the pizza wasn't very good but we ran into friends and had a nice time.. now I am pooped..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Barbara your pictures take me back to when I lived in Arizona.. At the time I lived there we had several fields of orange and grapefruit trees.. the air in the spring would be so heavy with the smell of their blossoms.. it was wonderful.. everyone would sit outside and enjoy..
> 
> Julie your Yucca is beautiful! So big and the blossom so pretty.. You sure did get lucky where you planted it
> 
> Very cute T-shirt Toni!!


I am pretty sure it is a was a yucca, I don't think the Agent left anything of my garden in the ground. Pity because it was healthy and prolific.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Barbara your pictures take me back to when I lived in Arizona.. At the time I lived there we had several fields of orange and grapefruit trees.. the air in the spring would be so heavy with the smell of their blossoms.. it was wonderful.. everyone would sit outside and enjoy..
> 
> Julie your Yucca is beautiful! So big and the blossom so pretty.. You sure did get lucky where you planted it
> 
> Very cute T-shirt Toni!!


I wish we could have the citrus trees here but it gets too cold in the winter. We do have apple, apricot, pear and Santa Rosa plums planted. They all seem to do well here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I wish we could have the citrus trees here but it gets too cold in the winter. We do have apple, apricot, pear and Santa Rosa plums planted. They all seem to do well here.


How high up are you, Barbara? must be quite an altitude if it is too cold for citrus.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I understand that Yucca root can also be used to shampoo hair...I don't know if it is ALL varieties...but if you have large patches???!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sounds like you are going to be DFL's enabler.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Great start, Toni. Love the pics and link.
> 
> DFL, oh, my, girl! Did you ever land in the right place. That Rainy Day Yarns looks like heaven.
> 
> ...


I am just wicked :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Norma, you hit the jackpot there with the yarn and that pattern.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Lovely pattern and I really like the colours of your yarn.


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> This could be an exciting pattern to do.


Melanie, I have donated/bought it. I agree, Tanya it does look exciting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for getting us started Toni! I love the 3 irish girls link
> 
> Great news DFL.. now you can join in all the fun in your new community.. I am sure if you joined in some of the get together's at the LYS that you would learn a lot about your little community  and good job getting the kitchen in order so fast....
> 
> Norma that is beautiful yarn.. and will look really nice with the pattern


Thanks, Ronie.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I like your weakness!! I love this pattern too!


Normaedern said:


> I have been a naughty girl. This pattern dropped in to my inbox coming from Tangled Yarn. I love this yarn and have knitted with it before. I was just weak.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/under-the-same-sky


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am just wicked :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> I like your weakness!! I love this pattern too!


Thank you :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I picked up this pattern today while looking for something else. It is free for today but she asks that you send a couple dollars to the help with the Alberta Canada fire relief. I sent more than her suggestion to the Canadian Red Cross and right now the Canadian government is matching donations. Not saying anyone needs to make a donation, just including the info so no one is surprised.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alberta-shawl
> 
> She has some other pretty patterns too. I think someone here, maybe Jane or Sue, posted her stuff before.


Thanks Melanie. It is a lovely pattern and certainlya good cause to donate to.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... it looks like we weren't all that chatty last night ... I have 1 WIP that needs finished.. the short row one.. I can never remember its name and now I can't find it in ravelry I only have a few hours left on it.. but I can't put it down in the middle of a repeat because it is too easy to get lost.. and those dishcloths I started last weekend.. those are a on the go type project..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How high up are you, Barbara? must be quite an altitude if it is too cold for citrus.


We are at 5500 feet. We get winter here, just not severe but does freeze.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I understand that Yucca root can also be used to shampoo hair...I don't know if it is ALL varieties...but if you have large patches???!


It is interesting what plants have been used for in the past. I was reading an article in a weaving magazine yesterday a woman who travelled to Nepal to learn more about women in a small village who use the stems of the Himalayan giant stinging nettle to make fiber for weaving. They break open the stems with their teeth to strip the outer layer off. They soak it in water, then boil it in wood ash for an hour. It is then pummelled with wooden mallets to free up the fiber. Then it is put in a mixture of water and clay to keep the fibers from sticking together. Finally they dry it and spin it into fiber. It can be used to make ropes and fishing nets but can also be spun quite fine.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, TIGs is where I special ordered a yarn to go with some that I already had purchased from Yarn Harbor and needed a contrasting color. About a month ago I picked that yarn up in person and then this past weekend showed them the end result. It was fun to be able to do that. They are so nice and very supportive. 

Melanie, I thought you would like that t-shirt. 

It is hard to imagine Yukka as French fries. 

I will need to catch up with you all later. (p5)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is interesting what plants have been used for in the past. I was reading an article in a weaving magazine yesterday a woman who travelled to Nepal to learn more about women in a small village who use the stems of the Himalayan giant stinging nettle to make fiber for weaving. They break open the stems with their teeth to strip the outer layer off. They soak it in water, then boil it in wood ash for an hour. It is then pummelled with wooden mallets to free up the fiber. Then it is put in a mixture of water and clay to keep the fibers from sticking together. Finally they dry it and spin it into fiber. It can be used to make ropes and fishing nets but can also be spun quite fine.


Human beings have been very intuitive and creative in using nature for survival. Today we see a commercial return to using natural sources such as Modal (beech tree), Tencel (eucalyptus), Rayon (flax), Bamboo, and of course the ubiquitous Hemp! Funnily, all the processes used in manufacturing today, basically use the same type of process you describe. Unfortunately what we get is highly chemicalized and not healthy.

I found this article on Rayon which is not a single source fiber, but one based on cellulose. The article also diagrams a production process used today which is reminiscent of what Barbara describes still done in India.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, TIGs is where I special ordered a yarn to go with some that I already had purchased from Yarn Harbor and needed a contrasting color. About a month ago I picked that yarn up in person and then this past weekend showed them the end result. It was fun to be able to do that. They are so nice and very supportive.
> 
> Melanie, I thought you would like that t-shirt.
> 
> ...


Oh, were that your own personal stash!


----------



## CarlySueP (Mar 11, 2016)

:thumbup: I'm in!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> It is interesting what plants have been used for in the past. I was reading an article in a weaving magazine yesterday a woman who travelled to Nepal to learn more about women in a small village who use the stems of the Himalayan giant stinging nettle to make fiber for weaving. They break open the stems with their teeth to strip the outer layer off. They soak it in water, then boil it in wood ash for an hour. It is then pummelled with wooden mallets to free up the fiber. Then it is put in a mixture of water and clay to keep the fibers from sticking together. Finally they dry it and spin it into fiber. It can be used to make ropes and fishing nets but can also be spun quite fine.


Wow! Fascinating :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, all those colours are a feast for the eyes
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

CarlySueP said:


> :thumbup: I'm in!


Welcome! That dessert looks wonderful. Holding that you will fit in perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We are at 5500 feet. We get winter here, just not severe but does freeze.


That is higher than any part of Wales, and I would be at around 100 feet above sea level- makes for a huge difference.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is interesting what plants have been used for in the past. I was reading an article in a weaving magazine yesterday a woman who travelled to Nepal to learn more about women in a small village who use the stems of the Himalayan giant stinging nettle to make fiber for weaving. They break open the stems with their teeth to strip the outer layer off. They soak it in water, then boil it in wood ash for an hour. It is then pummelled with wooden mallets to free up the fiber. Then it is put in a mixture of water and clay to keep the fibers from sticking together. Finally they dry it and spin it into fiber. It can be used to make ropes and fishing nets but can also be spun quite fine.


I do vaguely recall that nettles could be spun, rather a complex preparation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, TIGs is where I special ordered a yarn to go with some that I already had purchased from Yarn Harbor and needed a contrasting color. About a month ago I picked that yarn up in person and then this past weekend showed them the end result. It was fun to be able to do that. They are so nice and very supportive.
> 
> Melanie, I thought you would like that t-shirt.
> 
> ...


Scrumptious yarns- lovely colours!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Patocenizo ..good to see you have come back.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello Carly ,a large helping please.
The Irish Girls must like the bright colours ....right up my street .
Barbara ,you will be looking down on us all from that height !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is higher than any part of Wales, and I would be at around 100 feet above sea level- makes for a huge difference.


The highest point is 3,560 ft. Snowdon's, peak!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, CarlyAnn. Love to have some of that dessert. 

I am working on my Urban Gypsy. Though I must say, I am knitting only in the car these days. I am repurposing in the evening. Got some nice yarns. I will post a picture when i am done.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/urban-gipsy

Toni, what gorgeous yarns. Love the colors. 

Barbara, interesting info.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Average height above sea level for my area is eight feet, lol.

Well, it took nearly two hours but row 1 is done on Rapunzel. I did have to tink several repeats as I discovered I was missing the stitches on the other side of the big giant 'no stitch' section but since I discovered my error early all is good. The last pattern I did with this same designer had me casting on three or four times. Bit of a bear with 500 odd stitches. But I am happy to report that my 527 cast-on for this one was spot on!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Average height above sea level for my area is eight feet, lol.
> 
> Well, it took nearly two hours but row 1 is done on Rapunzel. I did have to tink several repeats as I discovered I was missing the stitches on the other side of the big giant 'no stitch' section but since I discovered my error early all is good. The last pattern I did with this same designer had me casting on three or four times. Bit of a bear with 500 odd stitches. But I am happy to report that my 527 cast-on for this one was spot on!


YAY!!! I have to admit I do the same.. it seems that I can never get something right the first time through.. LOL


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> ...did I tell you that there is a true to life, actual LYS here???? It is call Rainy Day Yarns and I can't wait to go.
> http://rainydayyarns.com
> 
> and there is even a Michael's here in town. It is funny because I came from a FL town of 55,000 population and we had nothing for crafts except Walmart's small department...now I am in the PNW in a small community of about 8,000 and there is a yarn shop and a Michaels and so much more. Wow (I am in so much trouble)
> ...


DFL, where are you? I'm in Bremerton near Silverdale, and we have a Michael's, a Joann's, and a LYS called Knit2Gether, as well as other LYSs not far away. I feel so lucky!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, TIGs is where I special ordered a yarn to go with some that I already had purchased from Yarn Harbor and needed a contrasting color. About a month ago I picked that yarn up in person and then this past weekend showed them the end result. It was fun to be able to do that. They are so nice and very supportive.
> 
> Melanie, I thought you would like that t-shirt.
> 
> ...


beautiful!!! the first time I didn't see them...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

OK happy dance time... I got my emails to work for me ... I am going to get the 'Password' booklet they sell at work.. I think it would only cost me about 1.50 after my discount.. but what a mess it is when you can't get to your programs ... it really shouldn't be so hard.. but after days of trying to get the darn thing fixed.. all it took was a 5 min (or less) call to my internet provider and they set me up with a new password and all is right with the world again ... LOL now I need to go eat and then get off to work..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> DFL, where are you? I'm in Bremerton near Silverdale, and we have a Michael's, a Joann's, and a LYS called Knit2Gether, as well as other LYSs not far away. I feel so lucky!


Hi Zibbiedawn.. I love your avatar


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is interesting what plants have been used for in the past. I was reading an article in a weaving magazine yesterday a woman who travelled to Nepal to learn more about women in a small village who use the stems of the Himalayan giant stinging nettle to make fiber for weaving. They break open the stems with their teeth to strip the outer layer off. They soak it in water, then boil it in wood ash for an hour. It is then pummelled with wooden mallets to free up the fiber. Then it is put in a mixture of water and clay to keep the fibers from sticking together. Finally they dry it and spin it into fiber. It can be used to make ropes and fishing nets but can also be spun quite fine.


That is an amazing process. I always thought of nettles as something I want to stay away from. It does hurt to touch those stinging things! They sell them here at the local farmers market as starter plants. I guess you can eat them?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, TIGs is where I special ordered a yarn to go with some that I already had purchased from Yarn Harbor and needed a contrasting color. About a month ago I picked that yarn up in person and then this past weekend showed them the end result. It was fun to be able to do that. They are so nice and very supportive.


Wonderful eye candy. Hard to resist those beauties especially if you are right there.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

CarlySueP said:


> :thumbup: I'm in!


Hi CarlySueP. I agree with everyone about how yummy that cake in your avatar looks.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, CarlyAnn. Love to have some of that dessert.
> 
> I am working on my Urban Gypsy. Though I must say, I am knitting only in the car these days. I am repurposing in the evening. Got some nice yarns. I will post a picture when i am done.
> 
> ...


That urban gipsy is really nice Bev. What color are you doing yours in? Looking forward to seeing your new repurposed yarns.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Average height above sea level for my area is eight feet, lol.
> 
> Well, it took nearly two hours but row 1 is done on Rapunzel. I did have to tink several repeats as I discovered I was missing the stitches on the other side of the big giant 'no stitch' section but since I discovered my error early all is good. The last pattern I did with this same designer had me casting on three or four times. Bit of a bear with 500 odd stitches. But I am happy to report that my 527 cast-on for this one was spot on!


Sounds like you are on a roll now Melanie! Glad you got the cast on to go well the first time and were able to find your other error early.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> DFL, where are you? I'm in Bremerton near Silverdale, and we have a Michael's, a Joann's, and a LYS called Knit2Gether, as well as other LYSs not far away. I feel so lucky!


I agree. It sure is nice to have LYSs around. Here in Asheville NC there are about 11 within driving distance and 3 that are real nearbye to me. I also feel really lucky to have moved to this area!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> OK happy dance time... I got my emails to work for me ... I am going to get the 'Password' booklet they sell at work.. I think it would only cost me about 1.50 after my discount.. but what a mess it is when you can't get to your programs ... it really shouldn't be so hard.. but after days of trying to get the darn thing fixed.. all it took was a 5 min (or less) call to my internet provider and they set me up with a new password and all is right with the world again ... LOL now I need to go eat and then get off to work..


Yay Ronie! Glad to hear you got things worked out with those emails finally.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, TIGs is where I special ordered a yarn to go with some that I already had purchased from Yarn Harbor and needed a contrasting color. About a month ago I picked that yarn up in person and then this past weekend showed them the end result. It was fun to be able to do that. They are so nice and very supportive.
> 
> Melanie, I thought you would like that t-shirt.
> 
> ...


I've heard that kind of thing called "yarn porn" on Ravelry. Just so tempting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The highest point is 3,560 ft. Snowdon's, peak!


And Ben Nevis the highest point in Britain is close to 4,000 ft, makes one ponder- I wonder if Barbara ever bakes bread- I know that handles quite differently at her altitude.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, CarlyAnn. Love to have some of that dessert.
> 
> I am working on my Urban Gypsy. Though I must say, I am knitting only in the car these days. I am repurposing in the evening. Got some nice yarns. I will post a picture when i am done.
> 
> ...


A lovely little top, Bev - very you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Average height above sea level for my area is eight feet, lol.
> 
> Well, it took nearly two hours but row 1 is done on Rapunzel. I did have to tink several repeats as I discovered I was missing the stitches on the other side of the big giant 'no stitch' section but since I discovered my error early all is good. The last pattern I did with this same designer had me casting on three or four times. Bit of a bear with 500 odd stitches. But I am happy to report that my 527 cast-on for this one was spot on!


Well done!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> OK happy dance time... I got my emails to work for me ... I am going to get the 'Password' booklet they sell at work.. I think it would only cost me about 1.50 after my discount.. but what a mess it is when you can't get to your programs ... it really shouldn't be so hard.. but after days of trying to get the darn thing fixed.. all it took was a 5 min (or less) call to my internet provider and they set me up with a new password and all is right with the world again ... LOL now I need to go eat and then get off to work..


Breathe a sigh of relief. :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I received some more yarn yesterday, this one from Knit Picks. Will get a picture after DH comes home today and get it up. A small pattern book called Heirloom Shawls (4 very lovely shawls) and 4 skeins each of silver and purple Gloss lace. They are really lovely to handle!

Have one more patch from Webs. This one will be much bigger, I think.

I bought the Alberta Shawl pattern. It's very lovely. I think I may have to print it out and read it over a few times, it looks a bit complicated.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Melanie, which Rapunzel are you doing? There are quite a few on Ravelry.

ZibbyDawn, welcome to you also.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> Yes, TIGs is where I special ordered a yarn to go with some that I already had purchased from Yarn Harbor and needed a contrasting color. About a month ago I picked that yarn up in person and then this past weekend showed them the end result. It was fun to be able to do that. They are so nice and very supportive.


Toni, is that your stash or from the LYS? The colors are magnificent. And that T Shirt is great. I'd order one, if I could. I am a huge Science Fiction fan, movies and books, so anything I see pertaining to it is great for me.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> YAY!!! I have to admit I do the same.. it seems that I can never get something right the first time through.. LOL


I'm exactly the same. I can never read a pattern correctly the first few times. I have done it my entire life, so can't blame it on old age!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, were that your own personal stash!


If only!

Yes, Ann, the colors of their yarns are so bright and fun. 

Welcome to the LP, CarlySue and Patocenizo!!!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

sisu said:


> That is an amazing process. I always thought of nettles as something I want to stay away from. It does hurt to touch those stinging things! They sell them here at the local farmers market as starter plants. I guess you can eat them?


My Dh absolutely loves the color of the flowers of our nettles here. They are a vibrant yellow and line the highway. They should be starting to bloom any time now.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> OK happy dance time... I got my emails to work for me ... I am going to get the 'Password' booklet they sell at work..


Congrats, Ronie. I am so pleased for you. I know how unpleasant not being able to get into emails is.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, urban gypsy is pretty. I am looking forward to seeing your version.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, I am glad you sorted Rapunzel. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I am glad you have your e mails fixed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I was stung by nettles often enough back in the day when I would ride horse bareback. They left welts that irritated my skin for HOURS. I can't even wrap my brain around the idea of chewing on them to get at the fibers. :shock:

The elevation in Minnesota varies from 602 feet by Lake Superior, the Mississippi River, and a couple of other major rivers all of the way to 2,301 feet. Here in corn country, I am guessing we are somewhere in the middle of those numbers. 

Dodie, I found the link to the store that sells the Darth Bridger t-shirts: http://www.laughingstockdesign.biz/ I noticed that they have some other fun ones, too. 

No, that yarn that you see in the photo is from special orders from TIGs. Wouldn't it be fun to have a stash like that?!!!

Congratulations on the first time cast-on success, Melanie! :thumbup:

It is so good to hear you have your email back, Ronie!

Welcome to the LP, ZibbyDawn!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay! Glad you got your email situation sorted Ronie.

Looking forward to seeing your progress on Urban Gypsy Bev. Funny that you consider a sweater (jumper) a car project 

Dodie, I am doing Lily Go's Rapunzel. It is an MKAL.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Looking forward to seeing your progress on Urban Gypsy Bev....
> 
> Dodie, I am doing Lily Go's Rapunzel. It is an MKAL.


Your sweater will so nice on you when you are done, Bev!

It will be beautiful, Melanie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I just realized I referenced a link for making Rayon and never included the link. Duh!!!

Well, here it is:

http://www.madehow.com/Volume-1/Rayon.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, CarlyAnn. Love to have some of that dessert.
> 
> I am working on my Urban Gypsy. Though I must say, I am knitting only in the car these days. I am repurposing in the evening. Got some nice yarns. I will post a picture when i am done.
> 
> ...


That's a neat top, casual but with some lacy pizzazz. I like it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is an amazing process. I always thought of nettles as something I want to stay away from. It does hurt to touch those stinging things! They sell them here at the local farmers market as starter plants. I guess you can eat them?


Stinging nettles have a bevy of health benefits. Once cooked they don't sting to eat. But tinctures of s.n. are powerful healers. They are super rich in minerals and vitamins. I have nettles but not stinging ones and need to take some time to do a comparison between them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn,Norma, Tanya and Linda, thanks.  I am doing the Urban Gipsy in grey.  Run into a small hitch. I used up the 2 balls in my bag. Now, I can't find the rest of the yarn!!! Going to be looking for yarn tonight. 

Yay, Ronie, so glad you got your email working.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I agree. It sure is nice to have LYSs around. Here in Asheville NC there are about 11 within driving distance and 3 that are real nearbye to me. I also feel really lucky to have moved to this area!


Goes to show what needs to be investigated when moving. Some people get into school districts or sports arenas. For us, we need to evaluate a town or county by knitting resources.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

CarlySue, Zibbydawn, Patocenzio--welcome and welcome back as the case may be. We do have some fun here.

Melanie--so now that you had the experience of these long cast ons, second project round no longer needed that learning. Congrats on successful casting on first try. I know how frustrating it is to redo a cast on even when they are short.

Dodie--got some of that Shine from Knit Picks, too. It feels very soft and look forward to working with it. What are you making with yours?

Bev--what a PIA to have misplaced your matching yarn. I do things like that too often and have to remind myself to remain calm because I know it will all turn up when I chill out. I disappeared a large darning needle this morning and never even got up from my seat. Fortunately I own several of them and know the missing culprit will turn up when not being needed.

Barbara--you are a bit high up there. My county has one of the highest mountains in the region and it is about 4200 ft above sea level. It was made very famous by John Burroughs who lived and wrote in the region. But I live in a valley and still complain about the driving the hills in snowy weather.

Ronie--great that your email is working. I never have any patience with that stuff. I jump on the phone to the email provider and have them deal with it asap. Computers just take too much of my time troubleshooting them so use whatever resources available asap.

Have been running all day so reading and responding quickly: sorry if I have missed anyone or anything.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I know nettle to be an effective expectorant. Only use it short term if you don't care to have a stronger coughing effort. 

Like pennyroyal, lobelia, and verbena...SMALL quantity is better for dealing with headache/stomach woes.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Afternoon, Everyone and Welcome to the new comers. We always have room to grow and share our diversity. Hope you will follow us -- we love pictures of what you are working on (finished or WIP), questions and whatever is of concern to you at the time you have to join us.

Taking off a few hours this afternoon and taking a deep breath. Although the wind has been blowing non-stop, I finally finished with my weed spraying. I started back on Monday, but suffered mechanical failure on the 4-wheeler I was using to pack the 15-gallon sprayer. So finished up yesterday. Starting tomorrow, I need to give my house a better than normal slap/dash cleaning since I have company coming next week and although the 2 ladies who will be visiting have worked with me before (so probably know all my failures), I think I should at least subdue the dust bunnies hiding under the beds and behind the doors. And then I'm hosting the monthly ladies tea next week while my visitors are here so need to get all my cooking and baking done before everyone arrives on Tuesday -- I plan on opening a bottle of wine and enjoying Kim and Lisa (my 2 friends).

Anyway, I finished up shawl/baby blanket #3 this morning and just stretched it. This one measures about 30 1/2" square. Have one more to do about 36" square then I can deliver the whole preemie collection. 

Have been thinking about the session I was suppose to lead in June and decided that before we can settle down to do the "math" for creating a square shawl (like a Shetland), there are a few things which need to be covered first and some swatching needs to be done. So Toni took a look at the schedule and there is another hole July 3rd. The plan now is to do a 2 part session, Part 1 -- getting ready and thinking through some of the decision points for design (June 5th) and Part 2 -- measuring swatches and doing the "math" (don't be frightened by this 4-letter word -- all of us have been living with it for years now) to create a modern, no-seam Shetland shawl. We will talk about yarn, needles etc on June 5th, so you don't need to do anything in advance. Any comments or suggestions you have would be most welcome; likewise, if there is something you'd like to be addressed, please let me know.

Now I'm off to do some measuring and start #4. (I thought the 2-sock syndrome was hard, but 4!!!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Afternoon, Everyone and Welcome to the new comers. We always have room to grow and share our diversity. Hope you will follow us -- we love pictures of what you are working on (finished or WIP), questions and whatever is of concern to you at the time you have to join us.
> 
> Taking off a few hours this afternoon and taking a deep breath. Although the wind has been blowing non-stop, I finally finished with my weed spraying. I started back on Monday, but suffered mechanical failure on the 4-wheeler I was using to pack the 15-gallon sprayer. So finished up yesterday. Starting tomorrow, I need to give my house a better than normal slap/dash cleaning since I have company coming next week and although the 2 ladies who will be visiting have worked with me before (so probably know all my failures), I think I should at least subdue the dust bunnies hiding under the beds and behind the doors. And then I'm hosting the monthly ladies tea next week while my visitors are here so need to get all my cooking and baking done before everyone arrives on Tuesday -- I plan on opening a bottle of wine and enjoying Kim and Lisa (my 2 friends).
> 
> ...


You do such beautiful work, DeEtta, I am looking forward to your weeks with us!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, TIGs is where I special ordered a yarn to go with some that I already had purchased from Yarn Harbor and needed a contrasting color. About a month ago I picked that yarn up in person and then this past weekend showed them the end result. It was fun to be able to do that. They are so nice and very supportive.
> 
> Melanie, I thought you would like that t-shirt.
> 
> ...


Beautiful yarns, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Welcome! That dessert looks wonderful. Holding that you will fit in perfectly :thumbup:


And from me, too, CarlySueP.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Average height above sea level for my area is eight feet, lol.
> 
> Well, it took nearly two hours but row 1 is done on Rapunzel. I did have to tink several repeats as I discovered I was missing the stitches on the other side of the big giant 'no stitch' section but since I discovered my error early all is good. The last pattern I did with this same designer had me casting on three or four times. Bit of a bear with 500 odd stitches. But I am happy to report that my 527 cast-on for this one was spot on!


I've been working on my Rapunzel. I'm doing the XL, so did the 449 stitch cast-on early last week. It was slow going, but I made it through the first time. I'm now about halfway through Clue 2. It's coming along but slow going.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Hi Zibbiedawn.. I love your avatar


Me, too, Zibbiedawn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I agree. It sure is nice to have LYSs around. Here in Asheville NC there are about 11 within driving distance and 3 that are real nearbye to me. I also feel really lucky to have moved to this area!


It's the same here where I live. Like you, I feel really, really lucky to have so many available.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yay Ronie! Glad to hear you got things worked out with those emails finally.


Me, too, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I received some more yarn yesterday, this one from Knit Picks. Will get a picture after DH comes home today and get it up. A small pattern book called Heirloom Shawls (4 very lovely shawls) and 4 skeins each of silver and purple Gloss lace. They are really lovely to handle!
> 
> Have one more patch from Webs. This one will be much bigger, I think.
> 
> I bought the Alberta Shawl pattern. It's very lovely. I think I may have to print it out and read it over a few times, it looks a bit complicated.


Sounds wonderful, Dodie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's the same here where I live. Like you, I feel really, really lucky to have so many available.


You are lucky, we are left with one only to the north, and pretty inaccessible except by car.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been meaning to post this photo for a while- my niece Lisa and my SIL Jeanette are on their way to Portugal, via Argentina and now Brazil- they have spent a day at the Iguasu Falls.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad to hear you are moving along nicely with Rapunzel Miss Pam. Lily Go does create some beautiful patterns. 

You do lovely work DeEtta. You will be providing some comfort to those experiencing such a tragedy.

Two fortnights sounds good to me DeEtta. I don't mind math but if we are going to have to do derivatives I'll have to do some studying since it has been quite a number of years, lol.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you Ronie and Ms. Pam! My avatar is Hootie, who loves to snuggle with the yarn and growls when you try to take it away. Needless to say, everything knitted here has a little bit of Hootie in it!


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Belle1, your baby blanket is a true heirloom and the shawl event has my interest piqued! I don't know if I can join since I'm immersed in a Persian dreams blanket and also a baby blanket, but I'll at least be watching.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I found my yarn! Spent most of my evening on the computer drooling over cameras, listening to reviews and tutorials, and deciding which I wanted. Put an offer in. So we shall see what happens. DD sent a check for Mother's Day specifically for a camera.  That helped alot. Then searched semi-frantically for my yarn. Found it in my big bag under all my little pouches-needles, hooks, DPNs-hidden and safe from dirt-and my eyes. Yay!

DeEtta, lovely work and a wonderful gift at such a hard time.

Zibbiedawn, your little Hootie sounds so very sweet.

Julie, what an amazing picture!!! Love it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Thank you Ronie and Ms. Pam! My avatar is Hootie, who loves to snuggle with the yarn and growls when you try to take it away. Needless to say, everything knitted here has a little bit of Hootie in it!


I wanted to say how adorable Hootie is with that yarn. For years everything I owned and crafted had cat fur on it. It has been almost 2 yrs since my last furball transitioned and I still will find cat hair on things. Strange as it seems I actually miss it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--glad you found your yarn all hidden safely away (lol). And how nice that DD contributed to a camera. So supportive of her. You will have your new camera quicker than quick.

DeEtta--new baby blanket is another beauty for some lucky little.

Did the photo shoot of some of my work today. Weather was gorgeous. Woman who did the shooting did not do anything dramatic with the pics so not sure how they will look as a group but will see when she forwards them to me. She was over with the baby who at less than 4 months is getting too heavy for me to carry but she is just too adorable. Regardless of how the pics come out it was nice to have them over and spend a bit of time with them sitting under the apple tree while she nursed.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Two fortnights sounds good to me DeEtta. I don't mind math but if we are going to have to do derivatives I'll have to do some studying since it has been quite a number of years, lol.


Oh goodness NO -- no derivatives. How about basic algebra and/or proportions with a sprinkling of arithmetic.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Belle1, your baby blanket is a true heirloom and the shawl event has my interest piqued! I don't know if I can join since I'm immersed in a Persian dreams blanket and also a baby blanket, but I'll at least be watching.


No problem just glad to have you aboard. We'll just see how things go and I'll try and have everything written out for reference so it can be referred to later.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are lucky, we are left with one only to the north, and pretty inaccessible except by car.


Well, that's not good!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been meaning to post this photo for a while- my niece Lisa and my SIL Jeanette are on their way to Portugal, via Argentina and now Brazil- they have spent a day at the Iguasu Falls.


Stunning! Thanks for posting that, Julie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Thank you Ronie and Ms. Pam! My avatar is Hootie, who loves to snuggle with the yarn and growls when you try to take it away. Needless to say, everything knitted here has a little bit of Hootie in it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--glad you found your yarn all hidden safely away (lol). And how nice that DD contributed to a camera. So supportive of her. You will have your new camera quicker than quick.
> 
> DeEtta--new baby blanket is another beauty for some lucky little.
> 
> Did the photo shoot of some of my work today. Weather was gorgeous. Woman who did the shooting did not do anything dramatic with the pics so not sure how they will look as a group but will see when she forwards them to me. She was over with the baby who at less than 4 months is getting too heavy for me to carry but she is just too adorable. Regardless of how the pics come out it was nice to have them over and spend a bit of time with them sitting under the apple tree while she nursed.


Ditto to all you said, Tanya! And that's great you got the photo shoot in today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I found my yarn! Spent most of my evening on the computer drooling over cameras, listening to reviews and tutorials, and deciding which I wanted. Put an offer in. So we shall see what happens. DD sent a check for Mother's Day specifically for a camera.  That helped alot. Then searched semi-frantically for my yarn. Found it in my big bag under all my little pouches-needles, hooks, DPNs-hidden and safe from dirt-and my eyes. Yay!
> 
> DeEtta, lovely work and a wonderful gift at such a hard time.
> 
> ...


Glad you found your yarn, Bev!
Computer searches can be very helpful, as well as time consuming!
It was hard to choose which of the photos to post- quite a spectacular place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Stunning! Thanks for posting that, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, that's not good!


It really reduces one's choices!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*Belle1* --> I had more than 9 Seahorse dragon's worked up...not as many knots as you have...but enough to equate in effort! 


MissMelba said:


> Two fortnights sounds good to me DeEtta. I don't mind math but if we are going to have to do derivatives I'll have to do some studying since it has been quite a number of years, lol.





Belle1 said:


> Oh goodness NO -- no derivatives. How about basic algebra and/or proportions with a sprinkling of arithmetic.


Nice to know I wasn't the ONLY one who went through Calculus! I had to with my Engineering/Bachelors...and I think I had a B for the classes IN Calculus.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Goes to show what needs to be investigated when moving. Some people get into school districts or sports arenas. For us, we need to evaluate a town or county by knitting resources.


 :lol: I never thought of that!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, your shawl is fabulous. I shall look forward to your sessions :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I've been working on my Rapunzel. I'm doing the XL, so did the 449 stitch cast-on early last week. It was slow going, but I made it through the first time. I'm now about halfway through Clue 2. It's coming along but slow going.


That is brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been meaning to post this photo for a while- my niece Lisa and my SIL Jeanette are on their way to Portugal, via Argentina and now Brazil- they have spent a day at the Iguasu Falls.


Magnificent!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Thank you Ronie and Ms. Pam! My avatar is Hootie, who loves to snuggle with the yarn and growls when you try to take it away. Needless to say, everything knitted here has a little bit of Hootie in it!


That is so sweet. He increases the love in what you are knitting :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I am glad you found your yarn :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, the Urban Gypsy will look great in gray and go with everything. So glad you found your other yarn to finish. I just found a needle that I had lost when I refolded a blanket and out it fell! 
What fun to be researching for the new camera and wonderful present from dd to help. Enjoy the search. 

Dodie, sounds like you got some wonderful new yarns to add to your stash. I love the knit picks gloss.

Beautiful work once again DeEtta. I am looking forward to learning about Shetland lace shawls and the math that is needed to do them.

Wow Julie, that is a beautiful picture of those falls. Very impressive. Thanks for sharing. 

Zibbiedawn, your little Hootie is so cute and guess he is a good knitting partner, watching over your yarn  .

Tanya, glad the photo shoot and time with mom and baby went well. Will be interesting to see how the pictures turn out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, the Urban Gypsy will look great in gray and go with everything. So glad you found your other yarn to finish. I just found a needle that I had lost when I refolded a blanket and out it fell!
> What fun to be researching for the new camera and wonderful present from dd to help. Enjoy the search.
> 
> Dodie, sounds like you got some wonderful new yarns to add to your stash. I love the knit picks gloss.
> ...


 :thumbup: They are quite spectacular. I am not sure if I knew of their existence until Lisa went there.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you found your yarn, Bev!
> Computer searches can be very helpful, as well as time consuming!
> It was hard to choose which of the photos to post- quite a spectacular place.


Julie, you know by now that you do not have to hold yourself to one photo.  More would be welcome. That place looks almost to amazing to take in.

Thanks to all. Yes, I was so glad to find my yarn all safely tucked away.  I almost have the front and back done to the bottom of the sleeve, then will pick up the provisional stitches and knit the body of the sweater in the round.  It's really kind of nice, because I just realized yesterday, that I will be able to try it on, before starting the body to make sure I have enough room in the sleeves.

Camera searching almost over.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on the yarn find and successful camera search, Bev. 

DeEtta, each of your shawls are so pretty. Hang in there, "second sock syndrome" is almost over! 

Those falls are simply gorgeous, Julie! What a way to spend a day. 

Hootie sounds like quite a character, ZibbieDawn, pretty fun to have around.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a great array of colours. I just bought a book about colour knitting. It seems like there is a whole lot you can do with different colors to make something really pop.

Sue


TLL said:


> Yes, TIGs is where I special ordered a yarn to go with some that I already had purchased from Yarn Harbor and needed a contrasting color. About a month ago I picked that yarn up in person and then this past weekend showed them the end result. It was fun to be able to do that. They are so nice and very supportive.
> 
> Melanie, I thought you would like that t-shirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Like that pattern.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Welcome, CarlyAnn. Love to have some of that dessert.
> 
> I am working on my Urban Gypsy. Though I must say, I am knitting only in the car these days. I am repurposing in the evening. Got some nice yarns. I will post a picture when i am done.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am a couple of rows farther along than you. What size are you making? I am doing the medium so have a couple of clueless weeks, so hopefully I can catch up.

Sue 


MissMelba said:


> Average height above sea level for my area is eight feet, lol.
> 
> Well, it took nearly two hours but row 1 is done on Rapunzel. I did have to tink several repeats as I discovered I was missing the stitches on the other side of the big giant 'no stitch' section but since I discovered my error early all is good. The last pattern I did with this same designer had me casting on three or four times. Bit of a bear with 500 odd stitches. But I am happy to report that my 527 cast-on for this one was spot on!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wonderful pic, Julie, especially with the rainbow.

Aue


Lurker 2 said:


> I have been meaning to post this photo for a while- my niece Lisa and my SIL Jeanette are on their way to Portugal, via Argentina and now Brazil- they have spent a day at the Iguasu Falls.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome back. Love your avatar. I guess Hootie s your yarn guardian.

Sue


Zibbiedawn said:


> Thank you Ronie and Ms. Pam! My avatar is Hootie, who loves to snuggle with the yarn and growls when you try to take it away. Needless to say, everything knitted here has a little bit of Hootie in it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love your shawl DeEtta. So you are doing four of them.

Looking forward to both of your sessions.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Good Afternoon, Everyone and Welcome to the new comers. We always have room to grow and share our diversity. Hope you will follow us -- we love pictures of what you are working on (finished or WIP), questions and whatever is of concern to you at the time you have to join us.
> 
> Taking off a few hours this afternoon and taking a deep breath. Although the wind has been blowing non-stop, I finally finished with my weed spraying. I started back on Monday, but suffered mechanical failure on the 4-wheeler I was using to pack the 15-gallon sprayer. So finished up yesterday. Starting tomorrow, I need to give my house a better than normal slap/dash cleaning since I have company coming next week and although the 2 ladies who will be visiting have worked with me before (so probably know all my failures), I think I should at least subdue the dust bunnies hiding under the beds and behind the doors. And then I'm hosting the monthly ladies tea next week while my visitors are here so need to get all my cooking and baking done before everyone arrives on Tuesday -- I plan on opening a bottle of wine and enjoying Kim and Lisa (my 2 friends).
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, glad you found your yarn. Good luck with your search for a new camera. That was a great Mother's Day gift from your DD.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a busy day yesterday as I was hosting my English group last night. There were twelve of us altogether and we had a good time. Have put most things away now, but have to retrieve all my knitting projects that I put away. Then back to the WIPs.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck on the camera purchase Bev.

DeEtta - I can still do basic algebra so ok with me 

Karen, I actually enjoyed calculus. Out of all the math classes it was my favorite series. Statistics was the worst followed closely by matrix theory. I was a physics major before switching to computer engineering. Neither of which have anything to do with how I make a living, lol.

Sue, I am making the XXL (Rapunzel) as that is the quantity of yarn I have, lol. No off weeks for me.

It took me a minute to realize the path your family members were taking to get the Portugal Julie. For me, going via Argentina and Brazil would not make sense as I am well north of them and Portugal is north-east from me, lol. Then I remembered the starting location 

I was able to work on Gerda for an hour last night so I am about halfway through clue 2. With all the starts and stops, and tinking, this clue is kicking my butt, lol. Thankfully my yarn is up to the challenge.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Wow! Fascinating :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

CarlySueP said:


> :thumbup: I'm in!


Welcome, CarlySueP. That is one good looking cake.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, CarlyAnn. Love to have some of that dessert.
> 
> I am working on my Urban Gypsy. Though I must say, I am knitting only in the car these days. I am repurposing in the evening. Got some nice yarns. I will post a picture when i am done.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Urban Gypsy is a nice looking sweater.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> That is an amazing process. I always thought of nettles as something I want to stay away from. It does hurt to touch those stinging things! They sell them here at the local farmers market as starter plants. I guess you can eat them?


I didn't see anything about eating them in the article. They only pick certain stems leaving the others to mature. When they are done stripping, they leave the residue to turn into compost enriching the soil. The article did say that they wrap their arms and legs with strips of cotton to avoid the stinging.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> OK happy dance time... I got my emails to work for me ... I am going to get the 'Password' booklet they sell at work.. I think it would only cost me about 1.50 after my discount.. but what a mess it is when you can't get to your programs ... it really shouldn't be so hard.. but after days of trying to get the darn thing fixed.. all it took was a 5 min (or less) call to my internet provider and they set me up with a new password and all is right with the world again ... LOL now I need to go eat and then get off to work..


Good news your email is back! I struggle and struggle trying to fix computer issues myself and, like you, find that a call would have corrected things. With my last experience setting up our new router, I would only give myself so much time before making the call.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is an amazing process. I always thought of nettles as something I want to stay away from. It does hurt to touch those stinging things! They sell them here at the local farmers market as starter plants. I guess you can eat them?


I have heard they are edible but I have gotten into a patch of them a long time ago and can still remember how it felt.. I sure wouldn't want that in my mouth LOL

I am curious about the Fiddle Head that Tanya was talking about.. we have so many ferns in our area but I don't know if it is a particular fern or just any new leaf on any fern that is good


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Ben Nevis the highest point in Britain is close to 4,000 ft, makes one ponder- I wonder if Barbara ever bakes bread- I know that handles quite differently at her altitude.


I bake, not bread, but other things. Usually I have to add a bit more liquid and increase the oven temp about 25 degrees. I once went to a cooking class at the wonderful Santa Fe Cooking School and the chef said everything cooks but doesn't brown. They are at 7500 feet, a big difference for baking.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone regarding my email situation  I guess I grummble quite a bit when I'm frustrated LOL So happy it is fixed.. it helps me stay with my morning routine! 

I found out some more good news yesterday... my neighbor was planning on adding on 3 apartments to his property  which would of decreased the value of our home and had people able to peek into my house (just one window but inconvenient all the same) But the city put a end to it!!! they turned him down for the permits   ... YAY... we didn't tell him we were happy about it because we didn't want to hurt his feelings but oh my gosh I was hoping something like that would happen..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Thank you Ronie and Ms. Pam! My avatar is Hootie, who loves to snuggle with the yarn and growls when you try to take it away. Needless to say, everything knitted here has a little bit of Hootie in it!


Hoodie is adorable! And welcome to you!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta have a great time with your two friends.. maybe have a extra bottle of wine  it goes fast!! Your baby blanket is beautiful .. I love the edging.. I do look forward to your weeks and learning about the Shetland shawls.. 

good going Pam... I do hope this Rapunzel gets smaller as the rows go along


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Thank you Ronie and Ms. Pam! My avatar is Hootie, who loves to snuggle with the yarn and growls when you try to take it away. Needless to say, everything knitted here has a little bit of Hootie in it!


LOL Thats adorable!!! and I love the name Hootie  everything I make has a little bit of my fur babies on it too  
Tanya has it been that long?? I remember Sassy was failing at the same time.. but she bounced back.. and now she gets a little treat of coconut oil each evening.. just a tiny bit about the size of my little fingernail.. if I give her more she won't eat it all.. 
My Spooky has been gone 12 years now and I still find her long black fur on things.. and my Sneakers fur on things.. Spooky was a closet cat.. we had to be very careful.. I had a box in one closet that she would crawl up on.. oh my gosh what a mess of cat fur when I found out!! should of kept it and spun it


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Caryn, you are blessed with so many yarn stores. We considered moving to the Asheville area when we retired but ended up in New Mexico. 

Tanya, that was an interesting article on rayon. Thanks for the link. 

DeEtta, looking forward to the Shetland shawl weeks. Luckily, I have never been afraid of math. Kind of needed it to be a CPA and you definitely need it for weaving. By the way, your baby blanket is just precious and will give lots of comfort to grieving parents. 

Julie, that is a spectacular photo of Iguasu Falls. 

Whew, I think I am caught up now. 

Today, I am going to a meeting to learn more about Ayurveda. Should be interesting. I belong to a group called Healthy Living. Always something interesting with this group and I have learned a lot from the members. Every year, we each donate a healthy book to our local library. Last year the theme was healthy eating books for children.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie that is an amazing picture!! I love it!!! now that is a water fall... makes the ones I have here look like creeks.. 

We have quite high mountain ranges... we have a mountain range called The Three Sisters and they are over 10,000 feet... Mt. Hood where my son worked is 11,250 feet!!! I am of course at sea level.. but just down the street here it goes straight up to the Coastal range is a little over 3000 ft... Mom told me that if I was going to do any baking that I needed to make the adjustments... I did and then when I moved here I had to reverse my adjustments... it was a learning process.. lots of burnt dinners..LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Caryn, you are blessed with so many yarn stores. We considered moving to the Asheville area when we retired but ended up in New Mexico.
> 
> Tanya, that was an interesting article on rayon. Thanks for the link.
> 
> ...


Have fun!! I am sure that with all that I have learned about healthy living has made it so that my weight is down to a more normal weight.. although a extra ten pounds less would make me happy too.. but all the knowledge gets into our head and make it a normal choice now


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I am glad you found your yarn.. such a problem at times... and it is usually right where we knew we would find it  Good luck with the camera.. I hope you get it.. if not there was a better one just waiting for you...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That is a great array of colours. I just bought a book about colour knitting. It seems like there is a whole lot you can do with different colors to make something really pop.
> 
> Sue


Sue -- since started working with Fair Isle patterns, I've learned that my color sense isn't as well developed as I had imagined. What is the name of the book about color and would you recommend it?


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

TLL said:


> Hootie sounds like quite a character, ZibbieDawn, pretty fun to have around.


Character is a good word for him! When he's not guarding the yarn, he's guarding the land, making sure no one approaches without some warning barks. He is my shadow!


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Ronie said:


> LOL Thats adorable!!! and I love the name Hootie  everything I make has a little bit of my fur babies on it too
> Tanya has it been that long?? I remember Sassy was failing at the same time.. but she bounced back.. and now she gets a little treat of coconut oil each evening.. just a tiny bit about the size of my little fingernail.. if I give her more she won't eat it all..
> My Spooky has been gone 12 years now and I still find her long black fur on things.. and my Sneakers fur on things.. Spooky was a closet cat.. we had to be very careful.. I had a box in one closet that she would crawl up on.. oh my gosh what a mess of cat fur when I found out!! should of kept it and spun it


Yes, I dread the day we lose our fur babies, but I think the fur will be around furever!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Yes, I dread the day we lose our fur babies, but I think the fur will be around furever!


As the current "cat" in our apartment....RAORWR! :XD: :XD: :XD:

You don't want to know how many hairballs are present. Not dirty...just I know I'm present. :twisted: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, I'm not "a regular" anymore...must do something about that plus, I'm not getting notifications. 

Progress is coming along on the boxes...I have the kitchen and bathrooms done. Still doesn't feel like home yet...but each day I can see a little more of how I want it to be.

Looking for my shelves for my craft room right now...seems like they should have been labeled better, but anyway, today I start unpacking some of the craft room. It will all fit...but it will be like Christmas...it's been since March that I say my "stuff", so it will be nice to open the boxes.

Take care...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Afternoon, Everyone and Welcome to the new comers. We always have room to grow and share our diversity. Hope you will follow us -- we love pictures of what you are working on (finished or WIP), questions and whatever is of concern to you at the time you have to join us.
> 
> Taking off a few hours this afternoon and taking a deep breath. Although the wind has been blowing non-stop, I finally finished with my weed spraying. I started back on Monday, but suffered mechanical failure on the 4-wheeler I was using to pack the 15-gallon sprayer. So finished up yesterday. Starting tomorrow, I need to give my house a better than normal slap/dash cleaning since I have company coming next week and although the 2 ladies who will be visiting have worked with me before (so probably know all my failures), I think I should at least subdue the dust bunnies hiding under the beds and behind the doors. And then I'm hosting the monthly ladies tea next week while my visitors are here so need to get all my cooking and baking done before everyone arrives on Tuesday -- I plan on opening a bottle of wine and enjoying Kim and Lisa (my 2 friends).
> 
> ...


Love this idea...I recently purchased the book on Amazon for a song....it is the one book I do not have packed away. I took it with me in the car.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> DeEtta have a great time with your two friends.. maybe have a extra bottle of wine  it goes fast!! Your baby blanket is beautiful .. I love the edging.. I do look forward to your weeks and learning about the Shetland shawls..
> 
> good going Pam... I do hope this Rapunzel gets smaller as the rows go along


Thanks, Ronie. It looks like it does finally get smaller in the 3rd chart at least for the XL (and probably the smaller sizes, too). The 3rd clue came out for the XXL this week, but those of us with smaller sizes than that, get another week before we get the next clue. I need that week! I'm so far behind on so many of my WIPs, but I keep plugging away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, you know by now that you do not have to hold yourself to one photo.  More would be welcome. That place looks almost to amazing to take in.
> 
> Thanks to all. Yes, I was so glad to find my yarn all safely tucked away.  I almost have the front and back done to the bottom of the sleeve, then will pick up the provisional stitches and knit the body of the sweater in the round.  It's really kind of nice, because I just realized yesterday, that I will be able to try it on, before starting the body to make sure I have enough room in the sleeves.
> 
> Camera searching almost over.


 :thumbup: You said it, Bev!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations on the yarn find and successful camera search, Bev.
> 
> DeEtta, each of your shawls are so pretty. Hang in there, "second sock syndrome" is almost over!
> 
> ...


I imagine one could end up quite damp there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wonderful pic, Julie, especially with the rainbow.
> 
> Aue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you everyone regarding my email situation  I guess I grummble quite a bit when I'm frustrated LOL So happy it is fixed.. it helps me stay with my morning routine!
> 
> I found out some more good news yesterday... my neighbor was planning on adding on 3 apartments to his property  which would of decreased the value of our home and had people able to peek into my house (just one window but inconvenient all the same) But the city put a end to it!!! they turned him down for the permits   ... YAY... we didn't tell him we were happy about it because we didn't want to hurt his feelings but oh my gosh I was hoping something like that would happen..


That's great news, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that is an amazing picture!! I love it!!! now that is a water fall... makes the ones I have here look like creeks..
> 
> We have quite high mountain ranges... we have a mountain range called The Three Sisters and they are over 10,000 feet... Mt. Hood where my son worked is 11,250 feet!!! I am of course at sea level.. but just down the street here it goes straight up to the Coastal range is a little over 3000 ft... Mom told me that if I was going to do any baking that I needed to make the adjustments... I did and then when I moved here I had to reverse my adjustments... it was a learning process.. lots of burnt dinners..LOL


We have several tall ones here in Washington State, too. The tallest is Mt. Rainier at 14,410 feet. It's stunning and relatively speaking not all that far away!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: You said it, Bev!!!!!!!!!


Absolutely spectacular! Works cannot begin to describe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good luck on the camera purchase Bev.
> 
> DeEtta - I can still do basic algebra so ok with me
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Yes from here, going via South America is not only cheaper, but involves less time on the long haul!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: You said it, Bev!!!!!!!!!


Double, and triple wow!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, so glad that the city put the kabash on those apartments. Wow, that would have been difficult to get used to.

Julie, thank you for more pictures. How amazing it is. WOW!!

Well, I ordered and paid for a camera this morning. Now the wait comes for it to be shipped here.  Then it will be playtime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I bake, not bread, but other things. Usually I have to add a bit more liquid and increase the oven temp about 25 degrees. I once went to a cooking class at the wonderful Santa Fe Cooking School and the chef said everything cooks but doesn't brown. They are at 7500 feet, a big difference for baking.


Wow, that is high! I'll have to look up Santa Fe on my trusty Atlas! I think yeast is tricky to work with at altitude.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you everyone regarding my email situation  I guess I grummble quite a bit when I'm frustrated LOL So happy it is fixed.. it helps me stay with my morning routine!
> 
> I found out some more good news yesterday... my neighbor was planning on adding on 3 apartments to his property  which would of decreased the value of our home and had people able to peek into my house (just one window but inconvenient all the same) But the city put a end to it!!! they turned him down for the permits   ... YAY... we didn't tell him we were happy about it because we didn't want to hurt his feelings but oh my gosh I was hoping something like that would happen..


 :thumbup: That is fortunate for you, Ronie. When the Granny flat eventually is built by me, at least it will be lower.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am happy to announce another workshop will open on May l9. I just opened the information thread to this workshop which will be taught by Jackie,( Pinkflowerpetal) - please go there to find out more about the class. This is a beautiful scarf - free pattern will be posted in the form of a pdf.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-403339-1.html#9095359

I do hope you will check this out. Thanks, Designer1234

I have this group on my list to let them know about new workshops. I would love to see you there. This is not the class - it is the information.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Caryn, you are blessed with so many yarn stores. We considered moving to the Asheville area when we retired but ended up in New Mexico.
> 
> Tanya, that was an interesting article on rayon. Thanks for the link.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: It is pretty amazing, and now there are three more for you to gaze at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Is Ayurveda a form of yoga?, I could have googled it I guess?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that is an amazing picture!! I love it!!! now that is a water fall... makes the ones I have here look like creeks..
> 
> We have quite high mountain ranges... we have a mountain range called The Three Sisters and they are over 10,000 feet... Mt. Hood where my son worked is 11,250 feet!!! I am of course at sea level.. but just down the street here it goes straight up to the Coastal range is a little over 3000 ft... Mom told me that if I was going to do any baking that I needed to make the adjustments... I did and then when I moved here I had to reverse my adjustments... it was a learning process.. lots of burnt dinners..LOL


 :thumbup: Thanks Ronie!
And on our little islands, we go up to just over 12,000ft, but no-one can live there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Character is a good word for him! When he's not guarding the yarn, he's guarding the land, making sure no one approaches without some warning barks. He is my shadow!


I am wondering what breed Hootie is? Sounds like one I would be interested in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, I'm not "a regular" anymore...must do something about that plus, I'm not getting notifications.
> 
> Progress is coming along on the boxes...I have the kitchen and bathrooms done. Still doesn't feel like home yet...but each day I can see a little more of how I want it to be.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Sounds like you are making good progress!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely spectacular! Works cannot begin to describe!


That is where the image speaks for itself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Double, and triple wow!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, so glad that the city put the kabash on those apartments. Wow, that would have been difficult to get used to.
> 
> Julie, thank you for more pictures. How amazing it is. WOW!!
> 
> Well, I ordered and paid for a camera this morning. Now the wait comes for it to be shipped here.  Then it will be playtime.


I am always one for pictures- love the visual!
Great news that the new camera is on it's way!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: You said it, Bev!!!!!!!!!


Oh wow!!! I was just watching a documentary which showed these falls. It doesn't matter from which direction one looks, it is very impressive. How fortunate your family members got to experience this. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Yes, I know -- I'm supposed to be cleaning and I was, really. I just happened to see a corner of a lace swatch creeping out of a stack of papers in the craft room and when I pulled it out, it brought back such wonderful memories. So I flattened it a bit (it was sort of rumpled) and took a picture to share. 

The story behind it is that I had friends in the mid-1990s who were alpaca ranchers located in Napa. At that time, I was very interested in learning as much as I could about the critters with the hope that I could raise them. These ladies (a mother and daughter team) were wonderful and so welcoming into their home and their lives that we became very close friends. Unfortunately, the daughter who was a cancer survivor when we met died in 2003 when the cancer returned full-blown. Her mom then sold the animals and closed their business. But getting back to the story, in probably 1996 or 7 I decided to design a shawl with alpacas on it which I did. The swatch found below is (I think) the final swatch of the lace motif before I made the shawl. I did it and sent it to the daughter who was very pleased with it because it was also made with her yarn. Unfortunately, that was back in the days before I had a camera -- so no pictures. But kind of fun to take a look at the swatch. I'm sure some of you may have already guessed that I started with the hobby horse pattern and modified it extensively to get something approaching an alpaca shape. At the time, it was a challenge.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--congrats on your new camera purchase. What did you chose? I have watched my daughter get new cameras in the past and it was always a bit excitement for her.

Sue--so happy to hear you are delving more into learning about color. It has always been such a fun and exciting thing to play with, not just for learning how to make colors pop, but also the emotive value of them and how changing colors slightly can create such a different feeling. What is the name of the book you found?

West coast mountains are higher than east coast ones, generally, and also much more rugged and craggy. They are much newer geologically than our east coast 'hills.' All our mountains have been round off and worn down over the ages. But they are still beautiful and create magnificent viewsheds.

Barbara--that healthy living group sounds like fun. I have looked into Ayerveda and have a couple of books in my library but must admit to have never really studied it. I like a lot of the food recipes that are created based on this system. It is such an old system of healing and in India is a primary system followed very closely by Homeopathy. Were that this country open to accepting such healthful systems! You will let us know how it goes for you?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yes, I know -- I'm supposed to be cleaning and I was, really. I just happened to see a corner of a lace swatch creeping out of a stack of papers in the craft room and when I pulled it out, it brought back such wonderful memories. So I flattened it a bit (it was sort of rumpled) and took a picture to share.
> 
> The story behind it is that I had friends in the mid-1990s who were alpaca ranchers located in Napa. At that time, I was very interested in learning as much as I could about the critters with the hope that I could raise them. These ladies (a mother and daughter team) were wonderful and so welcoming into their home and their lives that we became very close friends. Unfortunately, the daughter who was a cancer survivor when we met died in 2003 when the cancer returned full-blown. Her mom then sold the animals and closed their business. But getting back to the story, in probably 1996 or 7 I decided to design a shawl with alpacas on it which I did. The swatch found below is (I think) the final swatch of the lace motif before I made the shawl. I did it and sent it to the daughter who was very pleased with it because it was also made with her yarn. Unfortunately, that was back in the days before I had a camera -- so no pictures. But kind of fun to take a look at the swatch. I'm sure some of you may have already guessed that I started with the hobby horse pattern and modified it extensively to get something approaching an alpaca shape. At the time, it was a challenge.


How neat. And such bitter-sweet memories. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Oh wow!!! I was just watching a documentary which showed these falls. It doesn't matter from which direction one looks, it is very impressive. How fortunate your family members got to experience this. Thank you for sharing.


 :thumbup: Could you share the name of the documentary DeEtta? I'd be interested in hunting it down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yes, I know -- I'm supposed to be cleaning and I was, really. I just happened to see a corner of a lace swatch creeping out of a stack of papers in the craft room and when I pulled it out, it brought back such wonderful memories. So I flattened it a bit (it was sort of rumpled) and took a picture to share.
> 
> The story behind it is that I had friends in the mid-1990s who were alpaca ranchers located in Napa. At that time, I was very interested in learning as much as I could about the critters with the hope that I could raise them. These ladies (a mother and daughter team) were wonderful and so welcoming into their home and their lives that we became very close friends. Unfortunately, the daughter who was a cancer survivor when we met died in 2003 when the cancer returned full-blown. Her mom then sold the animals and closed their business. But getting back to the story, in probably 1996 or 7 I decided to design a shawl with alpacas on it which I did. The swatch found below is (I think) the final swatch of the lace motif before I made the shawl. I did it and sent it to the daughter who was very pleased with it because it was also made with her yarn. Unfortunately, that was back in the days before I had a camera -- so no pictures. But kind of fun to take a look at the swatch. I'm sure some of you may have already guessed that I started with the hobby horse pattern and modified it extensively to get something approaching an alpaca shape. At the time, it was a challenge.


Challenge or not- I think it is really like an Alpaca in full fleece!


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering what breed Hootie is? Sounds like one I would be interested in!


Hootie is a Papillon. He's very active, not particularly friendly (although I have seen friendly Papillons) and although they say Papillons don't shed because they don't have any undercoat, they certainly do shed! He is personality plus, though!


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow, Julie, those pictures are amazing. Yet another place to visit to put on my bucket list. Thank you!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, love your alpaca swatch. Looks great. Bittersweet story.

Tanya and all, I choose a Nikon Coolpix p600. It's a second hand one coming from Japan. It has a 60x zoom for better catching those birds. It also has a macro setting which I NEED somewhere deep down in my soul.  And tons of other stuff which will take forever to learn.  Fun, fun. It has full digital, plus full manual. It also has a feature which allows you to chose what layer in the photo to focus on and highlights the area focused on in white. YAY!! And is way more camera than I ever expected to have. Gary helped out moneywise from his own personal stash.  I am very lucky to have such a wonderful guy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Afternoon, Everyone and Welcome to the new comers. We always have room to grow and share our diversity. Hope you will follow us -- we love pictures of what you are working on (finished or WIP), questions and whatever is of concern to you at the time you have to join us.
> 
> Taking off a few hours this afternoon and taking a deep breath. Although the wind has been blowing non-stop, I finally finished with my weed spraying. I started back on Monday, but suffered mechanical failure on the 4-wheeler I was using to pack the 15-gallon sprayer. So finished up yesterday. Starting tomorrow, I need to give my house a better than normal slap/dash cleaning since I have company coming next week and although the 2 ladies who will be visiting have worked with me before (so probably know all my failures), I think I should at least subdue the dust bunnies hiding under the beds and behind the doors. And then I'm hosting the monthly ladies tea next week while my visitors are here so need to get all my cooking and baking done before everyone arrives on Tuesday -- I plan on opening a bottle of wine and enjoying Kim and Lisa (my 2 friends).
> 
> ...


Lovely work. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've been working on my Rapunzel. I'm doing the XL, so did the 449 stitch cast-on early last week. It was slow going, but I made it through the first time. I'm now about halfway through Clue 2. It's coming along but slow going.


Looking forward to seeing it, Pam


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been meaning to post this photo for a while- my niece Lisa and my SIL Jeanette are on their way to Portugal, via Argentina and now Brazil- they have spent a day at the Iguasu Falls.


Wow! What a place to visit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I found my yarn! Spent most of my evening on the computer drooling over cameras, listening to reviews and tutorials, and deciding which I wanted. Put an offer in. So we shall see what happens. DD sent a check for Mother's Day specifically for a camera.  That helped alot. Then searched semi-frantically for my yarn. Found it in my big bag under all my little pouches-needles, hooks, DPNs-hidden and safe from dirt-and my eyes. Yay!
> 
> DeEtta, lovely work and a wonderful gift at such a hard time.
> 
> ...


Glad you found your yarn and hope you get that camera.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--glad you found your yarn all hidden safely away (lol). And how nice that DD contributed to a camera. So supportive of her. You will have your new camera quicker than quick.
> 
> DeEtta--new baby blanket is another beauty for some lucky little.
> 
> Did the photo shoot of some of my work today. Weather was gorgeous. Woman who did the shooting did not do anything dramatic with the pics so not sure how they will look as a group but will see when she forwards them to me. She was over with the baby who at less than 4 months is getting too heavy for me to carry but she is just too adorable. Regardless of how the pics come out it was nice to have them over and spend a bit of time with them sitting under the apple tree while she nursed.


Sounds idyllic. Hope the photos are what you need.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

As an enabler supreme, I want to share with you this new online yarn shop. The owner is the grand daughter of a dear friend of mine. Being a knitter, daughter of a knitter, she has embarked on her own hand dyed yarns. They look beautiful and my friend, not a craft person, was duly impressed by the vibrancy of the colors as well as softness of texture. Hope you like.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/BirchHollowFibers


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sounds idyllic. Hope the photos are what you need.


Actually, it was idyllic. Very, very peaceful


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, love your alpaca swatch. Looks great. Bittersweet story.
> 
> Tanya and all, I choose a Nikon Coolpix p600. It's a second hand one coming from Japan. It has a 60x zoom for better catching those birds. It also has a macro setting which I NEED somewhere deep down in my soul.  And tons of other stuff which will take forever to learn.  Fun, fun. It has full digital, plus full manual. It also has a feature which allows you to chose what layer in the photo to focus on and highlights the area focused on in white. YAY!! And is way more camera than I ever expected to have. Gary helped out moneywise from his own personal stash.  I am very lucky to have such a wonderful guy.


Double lucky you for the camera and for Gary. This year has been a bonanza one for you it seems.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Ronie. It looks like it does finally get smaller in the 3rd chart at least for the XL (and probably the smaller sizes, too). The 3rd clue came out for the XXL this week, but those of us with smaller sizes than that, get another week before we get the next clue. I need that week! I'm so far behind on so many of my WIPs, but I keep plugging away.


I am only on row 3 of clue 1 for the XXL so am quite a bit behind, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DFL, once you get everything unpacked and put away then you get to try to remember where you put stuff 

Can't wait to see what you show us with your new camera Bev.

Thanks for the info Shirley.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: You said it, Bev!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Hootie is a Papillon. He's very active, not particularly friendly (although I have seen friendly Papillons) and although they say Papillons don't shed because they don't have any undercoat, they certainly do shed! He is personality plus, though!


And of course quite long hair, too! And small! Are they easy to housetrain?

I had not seen a pure Papillion for years- my dog show days came to an end when I was about 13 or 14.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Wow, Julie, those pictures are amazing. Yet another place to visit to put on my bucket list. Thank you!


 :thumbup: My SIL and niece have been to some quite remarkable parts of the world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> As an enabler supreme, I want to share with you this new online yarn shop. The owner is the grand daughter of a dear friend of mine. Being a knitter, daughter of a knitter, she has embarked on her own hand dyed yarns. They look beautiful and my friend, not a craft person, was duly impressed by the vibrancy of the colors as well as softness of texture. Hope you like.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/BirchHollowFibers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, love your alpaca swatch. Looks great. Bittersweet story.
> 
> Tanya and all, I choose a Nikon Coolpix p600. It's a second hand one coming from Japan. It has a 60x zoom for better catching those birds. It also has a macro setting which I NEED somewhere deep down in my soul.  And tons of other stuff which will take forever to learn.  Fun, fun. It has full digital, plus full manual. It also has a feature which allows you to chose what layer in the photo to focus on and highlights the area focused on in white. YAY!! And is way more camera than I ever expected to have. Gary helped out moneywise from his own personal stash.  I am very lucky to have such a wonderful guy.


Sounds brilliant, Bev- just the sort of camera I hanker after, but am unlikely ever to be able to upgrade to!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Wow! What a place to visit.


 :thumbup: Don't think I will get there though, Linda!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Shirley--thanx for the heads up on the scarf workshop. That is a neat scarf-simple but unique. I had seen it before on Ravelry. I think it will be a fun one for people to do.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, a wonderful story but sad, too. Lovely swatch and thank you for the story.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> How neat. And such bitter-sweet memories. Thanx for sharing.


Ditto from me, DeEtta!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, love your alpaca swatch. Looks great. Bittersweet story.
> 
> Tanya and all, I choose a Nikon Coolpix p600. It's a second hand one coming from Japan. It has a 60x zoom for better catching those birds. It also has a macro setting which I NEED somewhere deep down in my soul.  And tons of other stuff which will take forever to learn.  Fun, fun. It has full digital, plus full manual. It also has a feature which allows you to chose what layer in the photo to focus on and highlights the area focused on in white. YAY!! And is way more camera than I ever expected to have. Gary helped out moneywise from his own personal stash.  I am very lucky to have such a wonderful guy.


That is so sweet. Enjoy
:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, love your alpaca swatch. Looks great. Bittersweet story.
> 
> Tanya and all, I choose a Nikon Coolpix p600. It's a second hand one coming from Japan. It has a 60x zoom for better catching those birds. It also has a macro setting which I NEED somewhere deep down in my soul.  And tons of other stuff which will take forever to learn.  Fun, fun. It has full digital, plus full manual. It also has a feature which allows you to chose what layer in the photo to focus on and highlights the area focused on in white. YAY!! And is way more camera than I ever expected to have. Gary helped out moneywise from his own personal stash.  I am very lucky to have such a wonderful guy.


Sounds great, Bev! Well done!!! We have a Coolpix 885 which we got about 15 years ago and have really enjoyed it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Looking forward to seeing it, Pam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> As an enabler supreme, I want to share with you this new online yarn shop. The owner is the grand daughter of a dear friend of mine. Being a knitter, daughter of a knitter, she has embarked on her own hand dyed yarns. They look beautiful and my friend, not a craft person, was duly impressed by the vibrancy of the colors as well as softness of texture. Hope you like.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/BirchHollowFibers


Looks lovely so I have favourited it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my wip of Toni's Winter Wonderland.
This is the second piece.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> As an enabler supreme, I want to share with you this new online yarn shop. The owner is the grand daughter of a dear friend of mine. Being a knitter, daughter of a knitter, she has embarked on her own hand dyed yarns. They look beautiful and my friend, not a craft person, was duly impressed by the vibrancy of the colors as well as softness of texture. Hope you like.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/BirchHollowFibers


You are indeed an enabler. I bought a skein of the yarn in the Blue Violet colorway. I couldn't resist!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my wip of Toni's Winter Wonderland.
> This is the second piece.


The beads really show up! Nicely done, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am only on row 3 of clue 1 for the XXL so am quite a bit behind, lol.


It goes up to a lot of stitches and then drops back to the beginning number and then climbs again and again until, I think, it begins decreasing. It's a fun knit but takes awhile to do those beaded rows.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my wip of Toni's Winter Wonderland.
> This is the second piece.


It's looking beautiful, Norma.  I'm still way back at the beginning (but almost finished with that part - about six rows to go).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The beads really show up! Nicely done, Norma!


Thanks, Julie :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking beautiful, Norma.  I'm still way back at the beginning (but almost finished with that part - about six rows to go).


Thank you, Pam :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Could you share the name of the documentary DeEtta? I'd be interested in hunting it down.


It was "Plant Earth" done by the BBC and narrated by David Attenborough, I believe in 2006. It was in the segment on Rivers. I have this series on DVD and enjoy listening to them while I'm knitting. I've heard them so many times, that I don't have to watch very closely.

PS -- loved the yucca pictures. Have seen them blooming before and they look almost surreal when you see them in the middle of all those spikes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks, Julie :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Meanwhile I'm on the umptieth glove- lost count!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> It was "Plant Earth" done by the BBC and narrated by David Attenborough, I believe in 2006. It was in the segment on Rivers. I have this series on DVD and enjoy listening to them while I'm knitting. I've heard them so many times, that I don't have to watch very closely.
> 
> PS -- loved the yucca pictures. Have seen them blooming before and they look almost surreal when you see them in the middle of all those spikes.


Ah! worth seeing if I can hunt out a DVD!

It was a very good year for bringing the yucca into flower- there is a bus route I take because it is quite a scenic route, there were lots that had come into flower. Spectacular, unlike our Ti tree, or Cabbage tree, which although of interest because it is the largest Lily, has rather an inconspicuous flower.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am happy to announce another workshop will open on May l9. I just opened the information thread to this workshop which will be taught by Jackie,( Pinkflowerpetal) - please go there to find out more about the class. This is a beautiful scarf - free pattern will be posted in the form of a pdf.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-403339-1.html#9095359
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting the link, this is one I have in my Ravelry library.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: It is pretty amazing, and now there are three more for you to gaze at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Is Ayurveda a form of yoga?, I could have googled it I guess?


A short explanation of Ayurveda is that it is form of Indian (country if India) medicine that is at least 5000 years old and believes that health is a balance of body, mind and environment. You assess your body type and let it guide your eating and exercise patterns.

We had a fantastic lunch of lightly sautéed and spiced vegetables, basmati rice, red lentil soup with ginger, a cucumber raita and a fantastic dessert of cooked shredded carrots with ghee, or clarified butter. It may not sound good but it was really yummy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> A short explanation of Ayurveda is that it is form of Indian (country if India) medicine that is at least 5000 years old and believes that health is a balance of body, mind and environment. You assess your body type and let it guide your eating and exercise patterns.
> 
> We had a fantastic lunch of lightly sautéed and spiced vegetables, basmati rice, red lentil soup with ginger, a cucumber raita and a fantastic dessert of cooked shredded carrots with ghee, or clarified butter. It may not sound good but it was really yummy.


I have had a number of recipe books in the past, that would be similar, don't recall seeing them in this round of unpacking.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--congrats on your new camera purchase. What did you chose? I have watched my daughter get new cameras in the past and it was always a bit excitement for her.
> 
> Sue--so happy to hear you are delving more into learning about color. It has always been such a fun and exciting thing to play with, not just for learning how to make colors pop, but also the emotive value of them and how changing colors slightly can create such a different feeling. What is the name of the book you found?
> 
> ...


Tanya, we have an Ayurvedic institute here that is highly respected. I have been there but not delved into it too much until I started following the protocol in the book, The Prime. The lady who led our class has been following it for al last 20 years and gave me some tips for my headaches. She was very familiar with the spices I am using. It was fun to learn more about it. You'll see in another post where I raved about the lunch.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, love your alpaca swatch. Looks great. Bittersweet story.
> 
> Tanya and all, I choose a Nikon Coolpix p600. It's a second hand one coming from Japan. It has a 60x zoom for better catching those birds. It also has a macro setting which I NEED somewhere deep down in my soul.  And tons of other stuff which will take forever to learn.  Fun, fun. It has full digital, plus full manual. It also has a feature which allows you to chose what layer in the photo to focus on and highlights the area focused on in white. YAY!! And is way more camera than I ever expected to have. Gary helped out moneywise from his own personal stash.  I am very lucky to have such a wonderful guy.


Bev, that sounds like quite a camera. So nice of Gary to help out. You better keep him.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my wip of Toni's Winter Wonderland.
> This is the second piece.


So pretty, love the beads!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You are indeed an enabler. I bought a skein of the yarn in the Blue Violet colorway. I couldn't resist!!!


I love to facilitate


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I love to facilitate


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Tanya, we have an Ayurvedic institute here that is highly respected. I have been there but not delved into it too much until I started following the protocol in the book, The Prime. The lady who led our class has been following it for al last 20 years and gave me some tips for my headaches. She was very familiar with the spices I am using. It was fun to learn more about it. You'll see in another post where I raved about the lunch.


I have one book on Ayerveda with all kinds of recipes that are simple and sooooo good. You have such great holistic health resources in your region. Hope the tips for your headache are helpful. Because of my training/experience I would use the LLL acutely but want to take your case homeopathically as the headaches sound constitutional and not acute. But there are many paths to health and the more we know the stronger we are. And it is fun to learn about all our choices that are truly safe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my wip of Toni's Winter Wonderland.
> This is the second piece.


How nice. I have to do one of these scarves/stoles. They are wonderful.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course quite long hair, too! And small! Are they easy to housetrain?
> 
> I had not seen a pure Papillion for years- my dog show days came to an end when I was about 13 or 14.


Housebroken? Typical small dog bladder! And he is loathe to go out when it's raining, which would be okay in Arizona but not the PNW! But for the most part he's pretty good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Housebroken? Typical small dog bladder! And he is loathe to go out when it's raining, which would be okay in Arizona but not the PNW! But for the most part he's pretty good.


Whereas my Ringo is brilliant, we have only had accidents when he has been unwell. We had a few when he was first with me- probably because Rufus my old boy was out to fight him out of existence, and he would have been frightened by this, then there was one day when I was out for a number of hours and he had a tummy upset- baking soda and white vinegar work wonders!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought Mastering Color Knitting by Melissa Leapman. I have barely started, but it looks good although it mentions there is another book by her, Color Knitting the Easy Way which apparently covers the fundamentals of color knitting and includes color wheels. I just looked online and I can buy it used for about $7 so think I am going to order it. The one I bought was a former library copy which is in excellent condition.

This is my current bedtime reading matter.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Sue -- since started working with Fair Isle patterns, I've learned that my color sense isn't as well developed as I had imagined. What is the name of the book about color and would you recommend it?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You and me both. I am just doing what I have to. I really must try and get back to Rapunzel, but I have a couple of things on the go first.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Ronie. It looks like it does finally get smaller in the 3rd chart at least for the XL (and probably the smaller sizes, too). The 3rd clue came out for the XXL this week, but those of us with smaller sizes than that, get another week before we get the next clue. I need that week! I'm so far behind on so many of my WIPs, but I keep plugging away.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Julie. Such spectacular waterfalls.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: You said it, Bev!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, can't wait to hear what camera you end up deciding on. 

Sounds like a good time with your English group Sue. That is quite a big group. 

That is so interesting Barbara. I guess that it is such apart of their culture that it is probably something they learn to do from when they are young. 

Ronie that is a good question about the fiddleheads. I always just assumed it was from any fern before it uncurls. But I never gathered them myself. Always just bought them from the farmers market. 

Barbara, I have always been interested in Aryuveda, but never really delved into it. I do get a e-newsletter from John Douillard, which always interests me. I love your groups idea of donating a healthy book to the library. 

DFL, sounds like you are settling in more and more each day. I do remember unpacking last year and feeling like it was Christmas as I revealed each little wrapped package in the boxes. What Shetland knitting book so you have?

P16


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, glad to hear your new camera is on its way.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my wip of Toni's Winter Wonderland.
> This is the second piece.


Pretty in pink


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> So pretty, love the beads!


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Pretty in pink


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, can't wait to hear what camera you end up deciding on.
> 
> Sounds like a good time with your English group Sue. That is quite a big group.
> 
> ...


wikipedia doesn't isolate the different ferns:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiddlehead_fern

edit: went looking some more and found this article on fiddlehead ferns which I think is better detailed for forageing and eating. I have eaten them raw with no reaction but admittedly it was only one or 2 for tasting. I did steam them for 10-15" and found it rendered them way too soft and wont do that again. Am planning to make some tonite and will simply throw them in a pan with coconut oil and spices, onion/garlic.

http://food52.com/blog/6583-fiddlehead-fern-a-controversial-coil


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Housebroken? Typical small dog bladder! And he is loathe to go out when it's raining, which would be okay in Arizona but not the PNW! But for the most part he's pretty good.


Our last dog would not go out in the rain unless you went out with him, lol.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Our last dog would not go out in the rain unless you went out with him, lol.


Oh dear :thumbdown:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Think this was the gal you mentioned not too long ago. She isn't too far away from me. If you are in touch with her or her grandmother, you might mention the knitting Guild I belong to, the Prince William Purlers. We have a couple of members who have their own yarn shops, and there could be potential customers there. Thanks for sharing.

Sue


tamarque said:


> As an enabler supreme, I want to share with you this new online yarn shop. The owner is the grand daughter of a dear friend of mine. Being a knitter, daughter of a knitter, she has embarked on her own hand dyed yarns. They look beautiful and my friend, not a craft person, was duly impressed by the vibrancy of the colors as well as softness of texture. Hope you like.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/BirchHollowFibers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful pics, Julie. Such spectacular waterfalls.
> 
> Sue


They are pretty special, aren't they!?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Yes, I dread the day we lose our fur babies, but I think the fur will be around furever!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Those new waterfall pictures are awesome. They do remind somewhat of Niagara Falls. 

Ronie, glad it worked out for you that they will not be able to build across from you. It is nice to have space and not have to worry about closing your windows.

Thank you Shirley for the link to the new workshop. I will check it out. 

DeEtta that is such a lovely alpaca design. I bet the daughter really loved that shawl. 

Congratulations Bev on the wonderful new camera you will be getting. Can't wait to see more of your great pictures.

Ahh, more beautiful yarn to drool over, Tanya! 

That dinner sounds wonderful to me Barbara. 

Norma, your Winter Wonderland snowflake is a beauty. I finished the second large snowflake and and am on to the snowflake body. 

Here's my Winter Wonderland progress.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, so glad that the city put the kabash on those apartments. Wow, that would have been difficult to get used to.


Me, too!



> Julie, thank you for more pictures. How amazing it is. WOW!!


There must be a LOT of mist flying around there with all of that water moving so fast. Gorgeous!



> Well, I ordered and paid for a camera this morning. Now the wait comes for it to be shipped here.  Then it will be playtime.


Congratulations, Bev!!! 

A while back, Sue, you mentioned a color book. It would be fun to learn more about it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> wikipedia doesn't isolate the different ferns:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiddlehead_fern
> 
> ...


Thanks for this article Tanya. Bet your recipe tonight will be yummy.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

You are gaining on those boxes, DFL!!! How great that you can get to your favorite room  in the house!!! 

DeEtta, the alpaca swatch is wonderful! I bet she treasured the shawl very much.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, love your alpaca swatch. Looks great. Bittersweet story.
> 
> Tanya and all, I choose a Nikon Coolpix p600. It's a second hand one coming from Japan. It has a 60x zoom for better catching those birds. It also has a macro setting which I NEED somewhere deep down in my soul.  And tons of other stuff which will take forever to learn.  Fun, fun. It has full digital, plus full manual. It also has a feature which allows you to chose what layer in the photo to focus on and highlights the area focused on in white. YAY!! And is way more camera than I ever expected to have. Gary helped out moneywise from his own personal stash.  I am very lucky to have such a wonderful guy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are going to have SO MUCH FUN ! ! !


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Bev, can't wait to hear what camera you end up deciding on.
> 
> Sounds like a good time with your English group Sue. That is quite a big group.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the name, Caryn, of John Douillard. I'll look him up. Your Winter Winderland is looking great.

And yes, Tanya, I don't believe my headaches are acute. I'll have to look up constitutional as I am not sure what that means.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my wip of Toni's Winter Wonderland.
> This is the second piece.


Looks really good, Norma.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all. I am looking forward to seeing what it can do.

Norma, lovely Winter Wonderland. The beads really show up.

p 21


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Our last dog would not go out in the rain unless you went out with him, lol.


Been there! Sometimes I wonder who is smarter!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Those new waterfall pictures are awesome. They do remind somewhat of Niagara Falls.
> 
> Ronie, glad it worked out for you that they will not be able to build across from you. It is nice to have space and not have to worry about closing your windows.
> 
> ...


I like your variation, Caryn.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

In case anyone was wondering, Hootie is snuggling with the Chroma yarn that I'm using for my Persian Dreams blanket. I've attached the last one I blocked, #14. Only 13 more to go!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Zibbiedawn said:


> In case anyone was wondering, Hootie is snuggling with the Chroma yarn that I'm using for my Persian Dreams blanket. I've attached the last one I blocked, #14. Only 13 more to go!


Hootie has wonderful taste. That yarn makes up beautifully. I've seen the pattern for this and it will be outrageously beautiful when you put it together. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the name, Caryn, of John Douillard. I'll look him up. Your Winter Winderland is looking great.
> 
> And yes, Tanya, I don't believe my headaches are acute. I'll have to look up constitutional as I am not sure what that means.


You're welcome and thank you!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I like your variation, Caryn.


Thanks Linda.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Zibbiedawn said:


> In case anyone was wondering, Hootie is snuggling with the Chroma yarn that I'm using for my Persian Dreams blanket. I've attached the last one I blocked, #14. Only 13 more to go!


Oh my gosh Zibbiedawn, that is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Hootie has wonderful taste. That yarn makes up beautifully. I've seen the pattern for this and it will be outrageously beautiful when you put it together. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you--the yarn is amazing!


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Oh my gosh Zibbiedawn, that is absolutely stunning.


 :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> In case anyone was wondering, Hootie is snuggling with the Chroma yarn that I'm using for my Persian Dreams blanket. I've attached the last one I blocked, #14. Only 13 more to go!


Love how that turned out. What wonderful colors. I have seen that blanket before also. How many blocks do you need to make?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Oh my gosh Zibbiedawn, that is absolutely stunning.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Think this was the gal you mentioned not too long ago. She isn't too far away from me. If you are in touch with her or her grandmother, you might mention the knitting Guild I belong to, the Prince William Purlers. We have a couple of members who have their own yarn shops, and there could be potential customers there. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sue


Yes, I did mention her before. Thank you for the Guild info: I will definitely pass it on to her. Her grandfather is the man for whom I made that Afrocentric cap. Apparently he has spoken of me to her so she was quite happy that I contacted her and told her about KP and LP as well as Ravelry.

Also need to check out the Melissa Leapman book on color and knitting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, I did mention her before......


Thank you for mentioning her again. She has some beautiful colors.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

sisu said:


> Love how that turned out. What wonderful colors. I have seen that blanket before also. How many blocks do you need to make?


27! But every one is different so it keeps it interesting! Here are pictures of all of them so far: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Zibbiedawn/persian-dreams


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for this article Tanya. Bet your recipe tonight will be yummy.


It would have been if I actually cooked. Went to walk a building site and didn't get back till 8 pm. A hard boiled egg and a bit of avocado sufficed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the name, Caryn, of John Douillard. I'll look him up. Your Winter Winderland is looking great.
> 
> And yes, Tanya, I don't believe my headaches are acute. I'll have to look up constitutional as I am not sure what that means.


In homeopathy Constitutional means that the symptom is reflective of the total person. The symptom is only that, just a reflextion of what really ails the person and the total case has to be taken to find the remedy. One way of understanding it is a that symptoms are a metaphor for what really is out of whack with the vital force, the very core of your being. Acute treating of a constitutional problem is like putting on a temporary bandaid.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for mentioning her again. She has some beautiful colors.


I am impressed, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Zibbiedawn--beautiful Persian Dream module. Great colorway. Saw the other modules. That blanket will be such an eye-catcher.

Norma--Love the Winter Wonderland with the contrasting color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Those new waterfall pictures are awesome. They do remind somewhat of Niagara Falls.
> 
> Ronie, glad it worked out for you that they will not be able to build across from you. It is nice to have space and not have to worry about closing your windows.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Not at all built up though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> In case anyone was wondering, Hootie is snuggling with the Chroma yarn that I'm using for my Persian Dreams blanket. I've attached the last one I blocked, #14. Only 13 more to go!


Very fine work!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, love your Winter Wonderland.

Zibbiedawn, that is spectacular. Great stitching.

Here is a great disappointment to me. The yarn is Chloe & Spud sock yarn. The lace in the heel may have been a part of the situation also. Not sure. They have only been washed about 4 times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your Winter Wonderland.
> 
> Zibbiedawn, that is spectacular. Great stitching.
> 
> Here is a great disappointment to me. The yarn is Chloe & Spud sock yarn. The lace in the heel may have been a part of the situation also. Not sure. They have only been washed about 4 times.


What a major disappointment, that is not what should happen, especially with a designated sock yarn.

Your flower photo is lovely!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Your WW is looking really nice Caryn. Your yarn has a nice sheen to it.

Quite an interesting pattern Zibbiedawn 

Criminy!! how awful Bev. Those socks were so pretty. What a disappointing yarn. The flowers are nice though.

After much tinking and re-tinking I have finally finished clue 2 of Gerda. We should have the final updated chart in a day or two so anyone who is collecting the clues should wait to print / download. I can see some leaves appearing in the pattern but my cable is really short so I cannot spread it out yet.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your Winter Wonderland.
> 
> Zibbiedawn, that is spectacular. Great stitching.
> 
> Here is a great disappointment to me. The yarn is Chloe & Spud sock yarn. The lace in the heel may have been a part of the situation also. Not sure. They have only been washed about 4 times.


I'd be so disappointed with the socks. Guess it is time to try darning -- to much effort to toss at this point.

When I see the lush vegetation in your pics, I really miss it. We just don't get the same verdant quality here. Can hardly wait to see results of your efforts with the new camera. Glad you were able to get it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm semi-jealous of the newer camera...and I found another older camera that doesn't have a slot for a memory card. Windows 7 and an older camera...what is not to like?


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your Winter Wonderland.
> 
> Zibbiedawn, that is spectacular. Great stitching.
> 
> Here is a great disappointment to me. The yarn is Chloe & Spud sock yarn. The lace in the heel may have been a part of the situation also. Not sure. They have only been washed about 4 times.


Very sad about the socks! 😪


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, thank you. Yours is going to be very elegant. I love it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Looks really good, Norma.


Thank you, Linda :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all. I am looking forward to seeing what it can do.
> 
> Norma, lovely Winter Wonderland. The beads really show up.
> 
> p 21


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Been there! Sometimes I wonder who is smarter!


In this house it is definitely Trixie :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your Winter Wonderland.
> 
> Zibbiedawn, that is spectacular. Great stitching.
> 
> Here is a great disappointment to me. The yarn is Chloe & Spud sock yarn. The lace in the heel may have been a part of the situation also. Not sure. They have only been washed about 4 times.


Oh no. That is a shame. Will you be able to rescue them with darning?
Lovely photo - beautiful fresh colours.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Zibbiedawn said:


> In case anyone was wondering, Hootie is snuggling with the Chroma yarn that I'm using for my Persian Dreams blanket. I've attached the last one I blocked, #14. Only 13 more to go!


Fabulous!! Very colourful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Tanya.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your Winter Wonderland.
> 
> Zibbiedawn, that is spectacular. Great stitching.
> 
> Here is a great disappointment to me. The yarn is Chloe & Spud sock yarn. The lace in the heel may have been a part of the situation also. Not sure. They have only been washed about 4 times.


That is a great shame. Those flowers are gorgeous!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--seems I missed your WW. It is coming out so well.

Bev--how frustrating to see those holes in the heels of the socks. And that yarn has such a good reputation. I would contact the company and let them know and see if they have some useful explanation. But it is time to learn a new skill: replacement heels. There are some good tutorials online for how to do this. Perhaps use some nylon reinforcement or serger thread when reknitting them. It would take me a bit of time to absorb my disappointment.

But your pics are typically beautiful. Isn't it uplifting to see and walk through all the Spring flowers.

Melanie--sounds like you are knitting up a storm. That Gerda will be a stunner.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, your Winter Wonderland is coming along great. I like it with the two colours.

Sue


sisu said:


> Those new waterfall pictures are awesome. They do remind somewhat of Niagara Falls.
> 
> Ronie, glad it worked out for you that they will not be able to build across from you. It is nice to have space and not have to worry about closing your windows.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am just starting on it. Of course, the intro mentions the book before it which sounds worthwhile, so I think I will order it too. The author is Melissa Leapman.

This was in today's Digest. A really good way to,use leftovers.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-403383-1.html

Sue


TLL said:


> Congratulations, Bev!!!
> 
> A while back, Sue, you mentioned a color book. It would be fun to learn more about it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> 27! But every one is different so it keeps it interesting! Here are pictures of all of them so far: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Zibbiedawn/persian-dreams


They are all so pretty. What a gorgeous blanket that will be. You are doing beautiful work!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Not at all built up though!


Yes, that is a major difference!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, sorry about the socks. At first I thought you had intentionally knit them like that! Certainly should nit gave happened after just four washes.
Sue


eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your Winter Wonderland.
> 
> Zibbiedawn, that is spectacular. Great stitching.
> 
> Here is a great disappointment to me. The yarn is Chloe & Spud sock yarn. The lace in the heel may have been a part of the situation also. Not sure. They have only been washed about 4 times.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Out of curiosity, how many people here spin? I have been thinking for a while about giving it a go. KnitPicks currently has a Turkish spindle, plus roving and a book on sale. I had hoped to have gone to the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival and had a chance to look, feel, touch and ask questions, but unfortunately my plans fell through.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your Winter Wonderland.
> 
> Zibbiedawn, that is spectacular. Great stitching.
> 
> Here is a great disappointment to me. The yarn is Chloe & Spud sock yarn. The lace in the heel may have been a part of the situation also. Not sure. They have only been washed about 4 times.


Thank you Bev.
That is awfully disappointing. I would think sock yarn would be more sturdy. Will you try to mend them? 
Those flowers are such a pretty purple among the greens.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people here spin? I have been thinking for a while about giving it a go. KnitPicks currently has a Turkish spindle, plus roving and a book on sale. I had hoped to have gone to the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival and had a chance to look, feel, touch and ask questions, but unfortunately my plans fell through.
> 
> Sue


I do not spin but my lys has classes. Maybe yours does as well? Could be a good way to try it out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Your WW is looking really nice Caryn. Your yarn has a nice sheen to it.
> 
> Quite an interesting pattern Zibbiedawn
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie.
Glad you got clue 2 of Gerda finished without anymore tinking. Hope clue 3 goes smoother.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am just starting on it. Of course, the intro mentions the book before it which sounds worthwhile, so I think I will order it too. The author is Melissa Leapman.
> 
> This was in today's Digest. A really good way to,use leftovers.
> 
> ...


It sure is a good use of leftovers, but it also would make me so dizzy to look at it. I think I would prefer use of smaller modulars where the colors don't have the same vibratory effect.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, thank you. Yours is going to be very elegant. I love it :thumbup:


Thanks so much Norma.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe. I am thinking of maybe making a suggestion for a class at my Knitting Guild as I know there are some spinners there.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> I do not spin but my lys has classes. Maybe yours does as well? Could be a good way to try it out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Tanya and Sue for your comments on my WW. 
Sue, I am a spinner, but never used a spindle, just a wheel. You should try it. it really is fun to make your own yarn.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe having a spinning lace party?

I have my drop spindle available. No cotton or wool yet. :thumbdown:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> In homeopathy Constitutional means that the symptom is reflective of the total person. The symptom is only that, just a reflextion of what really ails the person and the total case has to be taken to find the remedy. One way of understanding it is a that symptoms are a metaphor for what really is out of whack with the vital force, the very core of your being. Acute treating of a constitutional problem is like putting on a temporary bandaid.


Thank you for the explanation. So, you would suggest homeopathy to me?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your Winter Wonderland.
> 
> Zibbiedawn, that is spectacular. Great stitching.
> 
> Here is a great disappointment to me. The yarn is Chloe & Spud sock yarn. The lace in the heel may have been a part of the situation also. Not sure. They have only been washed about 4 times.


That is terribly disappointing. After all that work. So sorry.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you for the explanation. So, you would suggest homeopathy to me?


I always suggest homeopathy for constitutional work as it can work like magic. It is totally safe, effective and inexpensive in the long run. It is the only healing protocol I have ever found that can work down to the cellular level and undo very old, stuck problems whether they are from toxic drugs or old unresolved emotions that you not even realize are still buried within. It is a total energy based system and will work on anything that has energy so it works on plants and animals as well as people. You are in a region where there are quite a few homeopaths altho many people will practice long distance which gives a broader selection of practitioners. Skype has made that very easy to do but I have also taken cases by phone quite successfully. I am leaving town this morning but if you need some help finding a practitioner, I can perhaps help when I come back on Tuesday. We can talk privately, too. Any practitioner you select should be trained in and practice the classical hahnemannian system. There are people who seek quick money and are impatient for the time of a good case taking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people here spin? I have been thinking for a while about giving it a go. KnitPicks currently has a Turkish spindle, plus roving and a book on sale. I had hoped to have gone to the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival and had a chance to look, feel, touch and ask questions, but unfortunately my plans fell through.
> 
> Sue


Linda would be the one to ask about a spindle, given her daughters expertise, I am typing in the dark, because theres been a fight and someone is outside my front door talking, and I don't want to turn on the light.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Linda would be the one to ask about a spindle, given her daughters expertise, I am typing in the dark, because theres been a fight and someone is outside my front door talking, and I don't want to turn on the light.


 :thumbdown: That is scary.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW Julie!!! Oh my gosh I bet the ground just vibrates like crazy ... I know just getting close to the Jetty here when the surf is rough you can feel the pounding and the sound is amazing too.. I bet it is pretty loud up close to those falls... They are stunning.. Thanks for sharing 

Pam I'm not sure I have seen Mt. Rainier but when your in parts of Eastern Oregon you can see a lot of the Cascade Range.. and it is quite something to see.. My husband hiked most of it.. and knows the name of all of them.. I remember very few names.. just the popular ones..  I imagine they are in all their glory right now.. bright white and covered in snow again ..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Hootie is a Papillon. He's very active, not particularly friendly (although I have seen friendly Papillons) and although they say Papillons don't shed because they don't have any undercoat, they certainly do shed! He is personality plus, though!


That is so funny you said this... I have a little doxie mix and he is not friendly at all except with use but he also rules the house.. no one can even walk past the house with out him warning them .. LOL and my other doxie mix gives the best hugs and practically invites people in .. She is so funny when dad gets home she runs to me then to him and back and forth until I get up and go with her.. 
and they shed too!!! I couldn't figure out what I was seeing.. and when I got the broom it was a bunch of dog hair behind a door that never gets closed..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta that is perfect!! I would know what it was right off.. you should frame it! I keep my swatches too.. and wonder why but they are all piled up in different places.. hmmm must be time for me to clean my craft area up again 

DFL I see your challenge as something very exciting too... seeing a new area with come to life with all your stuff.. I always loved that part of moving.. although I have to admit most of the things would get put in a spare room or space until we could get to them.. but eventually it all gets put together  

Bev your going to love that camera!! It is what or close to what we use to take the pictures off the bridge.. I have never played with it.. I just point focus and shoot... while waving at the passengers.. it has a great no shake feature so if your not too steady it won't matter...LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma that looks great... I love the beads too  and of course Pink!!  

Thanks for the heads up on the workshop Shirley! I have looked at that scarf for awhile now.. It might be good to join in.. I'm not sure if I have much knitting time though... I hope the workshop is a huge success. 

Barbara that sounds like a very nice meal.. I have not had good lentils..  most I have had have been bitter or peppery.. I'm glad yours was very good.. and I love cooked carrots if done right 

Zibbiedawn... my little one doesn't like his feet wet either... and our beautiful carpet is a chore to keep clean! He doesn't do it on purpose he just can't help it.. then feels ashamed  Fritz is 3 now and I don't see it getting any better LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn that is looking great! I love the contrast color for the eyelette section 

Zibbiedawn that is stunning.. it is perfect for the Chroma yarn 

Thanks Tanya for the information on the Fiddle heads.. I guess I should have my extension agent help me identify the right ones.. I can see where a few pickled ones on a salad would be great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Ronie. I am knitting the snow now :thumbup:


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

sisu said:


> They are all so pretty. What a gorgeous blanket that will be. You are doing beautiful work!


Thanks so much. I have a feeling the real work is going to be putting it together. Knitting the hexes is just fun.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh no Bev I am so sorry.. but at least you have some matching yarn to darn them with... I still have to fix mine.. I could just undo the foot and make it smaller.. I 'm still deciding.. I agree with Julie the yarn should of held up much better... 
I love the meadow flowers.. I bet it is beautiful  The trail up to the bridge has wild fuchsia colored sweetpeas growing.. it makes that hike very enjoyable.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I always suggest homeopathy for constitutional work as it can work like magic. It is totally safe, effective and inexpensive in the long run. It is the only healing protocol I have ever found that can work down to the cellular level and undo very old, stuck problems whether they are from toxic drugs or old unresolved emotions that you not even realize are still buried within. It is a total energy based system and will work on anything that has energy so it works on plants and animals as well as people. You are in a region where there are quite a few homeopaths altho many people will practice long distance which gives a broader selection of practitioners. Skype has made that very easy to do but I have also taken cases by phone quite successfully. I am leaving town this morning but if you need some help finding a practitioner, I can perhaps help when I come back on Tuesday. We can talk privately, too. Any practitioner you select should be trained in and practice the classical hahnemannian system. There are people who seek quick money and are impatient for the time of a good case taking.


Thanks Tanya. That explanation really helps. I'll do some research around here. You are right, New Mexico is very open to many forms of healing. If you know of Dr. Pai, he has an integrative medicine center in Albuquerque. He was interviewed on at least one of the Truth About Cancer episodes.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbdown: That is scary.


That is scary, Julie. Hope it turned into nothing. I wouldn't turn my light on either.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people here spin? I have been thinking for a while about giving it a go. KnitPicks currently has a Turkish spindle, plus roving and a book on sale. I had hoped to have gone to the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival and had a chance to look, feel, touch and ask questions, but unfortunately my plans fell through.
> 
> Sue


I have a beautiful drop spindle but I think the couple who run the local source for the wool has taken a vacation before our busy season hits.. I can see the front of their shop from my backyard.. and are eagerly waiting for the OPEN sign to glow again


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Linda would be the one to ask about a spindle, given her daughters expertise, I am typing in the dark, because theres been a fight and someone is outside my front door talking, and I don't want to turn on the light.


Julie I hope you have your phone close incase it gets out of hand.. I hope they quiet down and leave quickly  I mute my TV when I hear a ruckus outside but that is just me being nosy LOL


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hello everyone -- I'm just testing to make sure that this picture format shows up okay. I just spent the last hour or so looking through photos from the Shetland museum of all the fine example of lace. Need to go wipe the drool off my face now.....


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I am all caught up! Lots of beautiful pictures and amazing projects being shared.. no better way to spend a quiet Saturday morning 

I hear there is a pod of whales out there playing at the mouth of the jetty.. If I get a good pick I'll share ..  I know the dogs are eager to go for a walk.. 

I do hope to get some down time today.. it was a brutal week.. by the end of Friday even I was questioning my work.. No big mistakes but I sure dodged a few .. LOL


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You and me both. I am just doing what I have to. I really must try and get back to Rapunzel, but I have a couple of things on the go first.
> 
> Sue


I'm still on clue 2 of Rapunzel and I'm going to run out of beads, so have ordered some more. I tried to get them at JoAnn's where I had gotten them to begin with, but they don't have them there, so I ordered some from eBay with free shipping. They'll be here sometime next week. When I finish the first chart of clue 2, I'll have to set it aside until I get the beads. Each row takes 68 beads, so a lot of beads in this one. I have enough other WIPs to keep me busy in the meantime.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Our last dog would not go out in the rain unless you went out with him, lol.


If he was going to suffer, so were you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here's my Winter Wonderland progress.


It's looking great, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> In case anyone was wondering, Hootie is snuggling with the Chroma yarn that I'm using for my Persian Dreams blanket. I've attached the last one I blocked, #14. Only 13 more to go!


That's going to be wonderful, Dawn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> 27! But every one is different so it keeps it interesting! Here are pictures of all of them so far: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Zibbiedawn/persian-dreams


What a wonderful pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, love your Winter Wonderland.
> 
> Zibbiedawn, that is spectacular. Great stitching.
> 
> Here is a great disappointment to me. The yarn is Chloe & Spud sock yarn. The lace in the heel may have been a part of the situation also. Not sure. They have only been washed about 4 times.


That's awful, Bev! And definitely a disappointment. :thumbdown: Lovely photo of the flowers.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Melanie.
> Glad you got clue 2 of Gerda finished without anymore tinking. Hope clue 3 goes smoother.


Me, too, Melanie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> WOW Julie!!! Oh my gosh I bet the ground just vibrates like crazy ... I know just getting close to the Jetty here when the surf is rough you can feel the pounding and the sound is amazing too.. I bet it is pretty loud up close to those falls... They are stunning.. Thanks for sharing
> 
> Pam I'm not sure I have seen Mt. Rainier but when your in parts of Eastern Oregon you can see a lot of the Cascade Range.. and it is quite something to see.. My husband hiked most of it.. and knows the name of all of them.. I remember very few names.. just the popular ones..  I imagine they are in all their glory right now.. bright white and covered in snow again ..


Yes, we've got 3 others here in Washington as part of that range - Mt. Baker to the far north and south of Mt. Rainier we have Mt. St. Helen's (which isn't as tall as it once was) and south of that there's Mt. Adams. Then, just into Oregon across the Columbia River, is Mt. Hood. I don't know the names of the others in Oregon south of that, but I know there are some. It's beautiful. To the east of us is the Olympic range and those mountains are beautiful, too. Don't we live in a wonderful area?!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- I'm just testing to make sure that this picture format shows up okay. I just spent the last hour or so looking through photos from the Shetland museum of all the fine example of lace. Need to go wipe the drool off my face now.....


Wow!


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you Normaedern, eshlemania, Ronie, and Pam (did I leave anyone out?). Love seeing everyone's photos.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- I'm just testing to make sure that this picture format shows up okay. I just spent the last hour or so looking through photos from the Shetland museum of all the fine example of lace. Need to go wipe the drool off my face now.....


Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- I'm just testing to make sure that this picture format shows up okay. I just spent the last hour or so looking through photos from the Shetland museum of all the fine example of lace. Need to go wipe the drool off my face now.....


That is gorgeous. Cannot imagine making it.

Here are a few pictures from my walk this morning. One is a neighbor's ode to Stonehenge and the turtle carved in the Rock is an example of some of the rocks along our hiking paths. Saw gobs of bunnies today, not jack rabbits though. But they are pretty big. About a foot long. The one in the picture kindly posed for me before skittering off. The lizard hangs around our front courtyard. It is bigger than most. We have more of the cute little gecko variety. By the way, I was close enough to a blooming yucca and it smelled faintly like gardenia.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, great photos. I loved the turtle rock and the lizard :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these pics, Barbara.

I am curious about the number 12 in the first one. Is there any significance to the number. Had it been in England I would gave guessed house number, but most numbers here seem to have multiple digits.

Nice to see the rabbit. I have not seen ours for about a week. I guess you probably regularly see lizards sunning themselves.

Sue


Babalou said:


> That is gorgeous. Cannot imagine making it.
> 
> Here are a few pictures from my walk this morning. One is a neighbor's ode to Stonehenge and the turtle carved in the Rock is an example of some of the rocks along our hiking paths. Saw gobs of bunnies today, not jack rabbits though. But they are pretty big. About a foot long. The one in the picture kindly posed for me before skittering off. The lizard hangs around our front courtyard. It is bigger than most. We have more of the cute little gecko variety. By the way, I was close enough to a blooming yucca and it smelled faintly like gardenia.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing these pics, Barbara.
> 
> I am curious about the number 12 in the first one. Is there any significance to the number. Had it been in England I would gave guessed house number, but most numbers here seem to have multiple digits.
> 
> ...


You and Norma are welcome.

We always have lizards on the fence walls. Some are so tiny, maybe two inches long including the tail. My husband has a gecko who lives behind the tv screen in the outdoor kitchen. When Jerry goes out there to grill or watch tv, he'll pop his head out. Very cute. We also have ones with blue tails. The number in the ode to Stonehenge is the house number. Many homes here are single digits, for example our address is "1 xxxxxxxxx Court". There are only two houses in our little cul de sac. The houses are fairly spread out, most lots are in the acre range.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, great photos. I loved the turtle rock and the lizard :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbdown: That is scary.


It was, but all is quiet now- and hopefully with the new day tempers are no longer at flash point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is scary, Julie. Hope it turned into nothing. I wouldn't turn my light on either.


 :thumbup: So far, so good. But I will wait inside till my ride to church comes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie I hope you have your phone close incase it gets out of hand.. I hope they quiet down and leave quickly  I mute my TV when I hear a ruckus outside but that is just me being nosy LOL


I always have a phone close by- gives one a feeling of security, although I've always thought it was more for a personal emergency, if I fell or something like that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- I'm just testing to make sure that this picture format shows up okay. I just spent the last hour or so looking through photos from the Shetland museum of all the fine example of lace. Need to go wipe the drool off my face now.....


They are such magnificent examples of the art!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, great photos. I loved the turtle rock and the lizard :thumbup:


Ditto, and interesting about the Yucca.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ditto, and interesting about the Yucca.


Thanks, Julie. I was surprised about the scent.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a pattern, free for just today (14th).

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/imbue

And a couple more

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/manta-3

And

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arlequin-shawl

I love the colours in this next one,
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sideways-knit-summer-scarf

Another interesting design by the same designer,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/urban-tweed
Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people here spin? I have been thinking for a while about giving it a go. KnitPicks currently has a Turkish spindle, plus roving and a book on sale. I had hoped to have gone to the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival and had a chance to look, feel, touch and ask questions, but unfortunately my plans fell through.
> 
> Sue


I don't but my daughter does drop spindle. She started with a one hour class last year at Wonderwool Wales. She did as was suggested and did a little everyday to build up the muscle memory.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Linda would be the one to ask about a spindle, given her daughters expertise, I am typing in the dark, because theres been a fight and someone is outside my front door talking, and I don't want to turn on the light.


Oh goodness - hope they go away soon.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That probably is a very good idea. I emailed our Knitting Guild president suggesting this as a topic for one of our meetings.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I don't but my daughter does drop spindle. She started with a one hour class last year at Wonderwool Wales. She did as was suggested and did a little everyday to build up the muscle memory.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- I'm just testing to make sure that this picture format shows up okay. I just spent the last hour or so looking through photos from the Shetland museum of all the fine example of lace. Need to go wipe the drool off my face now.....


Just, "WOW!"


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is gorgeous. Cannot imagine making it.
> 
> Here are a few pictures from my walk this morning. One is a neighbor's ode to Stonehenge and the turtle carved in the Rock is an example of some of the rocks along our hiking paths. Saw gobs of bunnies today, not jack rabbits though. But they are pretty big. About a foot long. The one in the picture kindly posed for me before skittering off. The lizard hangs around our front courtyard. It is bigger than most. We have more of the cute little gecko variety. By the way, I was close enough to a blooming yucca and it smelled faintly like gardenia.


Love your photos, Barbara.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks Tanya. That explanation really helps. I'll do some research around here. You are right, New Mexico is very open to many forms of healing. If you know of Dr. Pai, he has an integrative medicine center in Albuquerque. He was interviewed on at least one of the Truth About Cancer episodes.


AH, that is why I know his name.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was, but all is quiet now- and hopefully with the new day tempers are no longer at flash point.


That will be a relief!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That probably is a very good idea. I emailed our Knitting Guild president suggesting this as a topic for one of our meetings.
> 
> Sue


Hope they agree to put on a class. My daughter finds it very therapeutic and has now got to the stage where she can do it while watching TV or holding a conversation. She was so thrilled to make yarn she could actually use for a project. I think she thought it would look very amateurish but I know my girl is a perfectionist. For her it is another way of playing with texture and colour.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--sounds like a good idea to suggest a spinning class to your local shop. It would be great to something here but getting a drop spindle is a puzzle to me. What I have read is that you should handle them before buying to see how they balance in your hand. A little hard to do online. Maybe need to try and save some moola to afford a nice visit to Rhinebeck Sheep and Wool in late September but that is a long way off.

DeEtta--that body shawl is quite the magnificent work. That must have taken months to do and wearing it must have been spectacular.

Ronie--that would be supportive to have a Co-op Ext Agent do a walk with your for fiddleheads. Altho, selecting them is not as crucial as with mushroom foraging.

Pam--which Rapunzel are your doing again? I tried to find it on Ravelry and multiple patterns showed up in the search.

Those western mountain ranges are so dramatic. Love their sharp peaks and at times craggy shapes, particularly as you go south. I do remember their snow caps when I was in Tuscon in 80*F temps. It is a stunningly dramatic region.

Barbara--love the rock carving of the turtle and the lizard. They are unique to your region. We get tiny salamanders in my neck of the woods and some of them are on the endangered species list so they are not seen as often as in yesteryear.

Zibbiedawn--I think the assembly of the Persian Dream will go pretty quickly once you get the first couple done and see the foibles that might arise. It might become a meditative effort that will go pretty quickly.

Now that I am caught up, time to look at the patterns Sue sent


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Kat is running a race tomorrow out this way with a friend, but the friend's in-laws are visiting so Kat is going to spend the night with us, and bringing Alexandra too. It will be her first time sleeping here since they first came back from Germany, when she was only one. We have been talking about her coming to spend the night for a while now. This way hopefully she will be ready to come on her own. Of course Jackson was wanting to come too, but he is going to be staying at home with his Dad. Last time Kat called, Alexandra was all packed up ready to come, and waiting on Kat to pack her things. Hope we will have a fun evening and morning. My GS, Christian stayed here this weekend as his company has casino night tonight. All the employes get fake money to play with. Then they use that to buy their prize. Apparently there are some fantastic prizes, a lot of electronics, iPads, Apple watches, week trip to Vegas. Hope he does well. Will be interested to see what he comes home with.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Kat is running a race tomorrow out this way with a friend, but the friend's in-laws are visiting so Kat is going to spend the night with us, and bringing Alexandra too. It will be her first time sleeping here since they first came back from Germany, when she was only one. We have been talking about her coming to spend the night for a while now. This way hopefully she will be ready to come on her own. Of course Jackson was wanting to come too, but he is going to be staying at home with his Dad. Last time Kat called, Alexandra was all packed up ready to come, and waiting on Kat to pack her things. Hope we will have a fun evening and morning. My GS, Christian stayed here this weekend as his company has casino night tonight. All the employes get fake money to play with. Then they use that to buy their prize. Apparently there are some fantastic prizes, a lot of electronics, iPads, Apple watches, week trip to Vegas. Hope he does well. Will be interested to see what he comes home with.
> 
> Sue


Sounds like some good times in the making for everyone. Enjoy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'm semi-jealous of the newer camera...and I found another older camera that doesn't have a slot for a memory card. Windows 7 and an older camera...what is not to like?


As long as you can make it work for you, what is not to like?  My problem was I found a camera better than mine at a garage sale. I didn't even know there were cameras out there that nice that might be in my price range. And so the hunt began. 

Tanya and all, yes, I will be fixing my socks-too much work to let them go. I will have to look up replacement heels and fix them up. Thanks for mentioning this possibility, Tanya.

Sue, I love that rainbow blanket. 



Julie said:


> Linda would be the one to ask about a spindle, given her daughters expertise, I am typing in the dark, because theres been a fight and someone is outside my front door talking, and I don't want to turn on the light.


I take it this is in the middle of your night. Hugs. How scary!!

Ronie, I can hardly wait to try the camera. Thanks for your review.  It's coming. . .must wait patiently. 

DeEtta, what a lovely shawl. Gorgeous. So much work=so much beauty.

Barbara, loved your photos. Apache bloom is beautiful. 

I am glad you all enjoyed the flower picture. According to the book, they will bloom from now thru August.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> I was stung by nettles often enough back in the day when I would ride horse bareback. They left welts that irritated my skin for HOURS. I can't even wrap my brain around the idea of chewing on them to get at the fibers. :shock:
> 
> Dodie, I found the link to the store that sells the Darth Bridger t-shirts: http://www.laughingstockdesign.biz/. I noticed that they have some other fun ones, too.


Toni, the nettle stings sound terrible. I know I was stung as a girl as we used to go on long hikes through the fields by our house. It was a long time ago and I really don't remember how bad they were, do I'll take your word for it and not do it now!

Thanks so much for the site, I will be buying that t-shirt or maybe one of the others. I'll see with strikes my fancy. Actually, I just looked at the shirts and the largest size (a 2XL) is 23 inches. That is really incredibly small unless it's just the measurement for the front. I've emailed them to find out.

A few years ago DH gave me one for Christmas that said "Senior Knitizen". I still wear it, I think it's great and does say a lot about me! This is the site:

http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/whatonearth/T-Shirts_TS/Item_s-Senior-Knitizen-Shirt_CK0191.html


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Yay!Dodie, I am doing Lily Go's Rapunzel. It is an MKAL.


Fantastic. I like her designs and am sure your's will be lovely. What yarn are you using. I must have been asleep when you posted all of this, sorry.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Dodie--got some of that Shine from Knit Picks, too. It feels very soft and look forward to working with it. What are you making with yours?


Tanya, I haven't decided, yet. I just got some more from Webs and a few skeins from Knit Picks. Pictures are forthcoming. My DH just took them and is emailing them to me, then the trick of getting them onto here from my pictures. I have to relearn how to post them every time. Someday it will come as second nature, but not yet.

Bev, that sweater is going to be lovely, I have no doubt.

I have the yarn and pattern for an Aran from Ireland that I'll start making as soon as I get this latest shawl made. I've got to become more disciplined. Ha, ha - I don't think that will ever happen!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Love your photos, Barbara.


Thanks, Linda.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Anyway, I finished up shawl/baby blanket #3 this morning and just stretched it. This one measures about 30 1/2" square. Have one more to do about 36" square then I can deliver the whole preemie collection.
> 
> Have been thinking about the session I was suppose to lead in June and decided that before we can settle down to do the "math" for creating a square shawl (like a Shetland), there are a few things which need to be covered first and some swatching needs to be done. So Toni took a look at the schedule and there is another hole July 3rd. The plan now is to do a 2 part session, Part 1 -- getting ready and thinking through some of the decision points for design (June 5th) and Part 2 -- measuring swatches and doing the "math" (don't be frightened by this 4-letter word -- all of us have been living with it for years now) to create a modern, no-seam Shetland shawl. We will talk about yarn, needles etc on June 5th, so you don't need to do anything in advance. Any comments or suggestions you have would be most welcome; likewise, if there is something you'd like to be addressed, please let me know.


DeEtta, what a lovely little blanket you made, I am sure the parents that pick it will be extremely pleased with it.

Your Shetland lessons will be invaluable for those of us that would like to learn more about designing them.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, I haven't decided, yet. I just got some more from Webs and a few skeins from Knit Picks. Pictures are forthcoming. My DH just took them and is emailing them to me, then the trick of getting them onto here from my pictures. I have to relearn how to post them every time. Someday it will come as second nature, but not yet.
> 
> Bev, that sweater is going to be lovely, I have no doubt.
> 
> I have the yarn and pattern for an Aran from Ireland that I'll start making as soon as I get this latest shawl made. I've got to become more disciplined. Ha, ha - I don't think that will ever happen!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been meaning to post this photo for a while- my niece Lisa and my SIL Jeanette are on their way to Portugal, via Argentina and now Brazil- they have spent a day at the Iguasu Falls.


That is a beautiful picture, Julie. What a wonderful vacation for the ladies.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Thank you Ronie and Ms. Pam! My avatar is Hootie, who loves to snuggle with the yarn and growls when you try to take it away. Needless to say, everything knitted here has a little bit of Hootie in it!


Zibbierdawn, he sounds delightful. At my house it's Fat Cat II! Although I don't let the cat near my yarn, he would really mess it up.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I found my yarn! Spent most of my evening on the computer drooling over cameras, listening to reviews and tutorials, and deciding which I wanted. Put an offer in. So we shall see what happens. DD sent a check for Mother's Day specifically for a camera.  That helped alot. Then searched semi-frantically for my yarn. Found it in my big bag under all my little pouches-needles, hooks, DPNs-hidden and safe from dirt-and my eyes. Yay!


That goodness, so glad you found it! What kind of camera are you getting, Bev?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Yum, Yum -- gorgeous yarns.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, I'm not "a regular" anymore...must do something about that plus, I'm not getting notifications.
> 
> Looking for my shelves for my craft room right now...seems like they should have been labeled better, but anyway, today I start unpacking some of the craft room. It will all fit...but it will be like Christmas...it's been since March that I say my "stuff", so it will be nice to open the boxes.


DFL, I don't get notifications either and I've never stopped reading the newsletter. I kept one of the old LPs and now when I want to get into the current LP, I click on the old one and then go up into "watched topics" to get into the current one. It is frustrating.

What fun arranging the craft room. Do enjoy your rediscovery of all things knitting related.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Yes, I know -- I'm supposed to be cleaning and I was, really. I just happened to see a corner of a lace swatch creeping out of a stack of papers in the craft room and when I pulled it out, it brought back such wonderful memories. So I flattened it a bit (it was sort of rumpled) and took a picture to share.


De Etta, a wonderful story and a wonderful swatch. It's sad about the daughter, but I'm sure you had lovely times when she was alive.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my wip of Toni's Winter Wonderland.
> This is the second piece.


Just beautiful, Norma. The beads look wonderful.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> You are indeed an enabler. I bought a skein of the yarn in the Blue Violet colorway. I couldn't resist!!!


That was my favorite also, Pam.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I take it this is in the middle of your night. Hugs. How scary!!
> 
> Ronie, I can hardly wait to try the camera. Thanks for your review.  It's coming. . .must wait patiently.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bev. When it first comes out, the blooms are like feathers, they turn into white flowers. They grow wild everywhere here.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Kat is running a race tomorrow out this way with a friend, but the friend's in-laws are visiting so Kat is going to spend the night with us, and bringing Alexandra too. It will be her first time sleeping here since they first came back from Germany, when she was only one. We have been talking about her coming to spend the night for a while now. This way hopefully she will be ready to come on her own. Of course Jackson was wanting to come too, but he is going to be staying at home with his Dad. Last time Kat called, Alexandra was all packed up ready to come, and waiting on Kat to pack her things. Hope we will have a fun evening and morning. My GS, Christian stayed here this weekend as his company has casino night tonight. All the employes get fake money to play with. Then they use that to buy their prize. Apparently there are some fantastic prizes, a lot of electronics, iPads, Apple watches, week trip to Vegas. Hope he does well. Will be interested to see what he comes home with.
> 
> Sue


Lots going on, sounds like fun. Maybe Alexandra will be ready to come on her own after this stay.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Fantastic. I like her designs and am sure your's will be lovely. What yarn are you using. I must have been asleep when you posted all of this, sorry.


I don't think I posted what I am knitting with  I am using Serenity sock yarn in a medium grey with shiny gunmetal beads. I was looking for some suitable fingering weight yarn in a solid color and nothing called out to me. Plenty of variegated yarns, but nothing solid. I have six skeins of the Serenity just sitting in a plastic bin which is enough for the XXL. I think I picked them up on sale so I will probably be out less than $15 in yarn for the whole shawl. The beads are also inexpensive, lol. I hesitate to post a photo in the MKAL forum as there are a lot of beautiful expensive yarns being used, lol. I checked the stitch counts and wow! My 527 cast on goes UP! The stitch counts go up to 847, back down to 500 some odd, then back up over 800 before finally going down for good. I switched to my super long cable earlier today. I am halfway through row 5 so am quite a ways behind. Nothing new there


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Yum, Yum -- gorgeous yarns.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Kat is running a race tomorrow out this way with a friend, but the friend's in-laws are visiting so Kat is going to spend the night with us, and bringing Alexandra too. It will be her first time sleeping here since they first came back from Germany, when she was only one. We have been talking about her coming to spend the night for a while now. This way hopefully she will be ready to come on her own. Of course Jackson was wanting to come too, but he is going to be staying at home with his Dad. Last time Kat called, Alexandra was all packed up ready to come, and waiting on Kat to pack her things. Hope we will have a fun evening and morning. My GS, Christian stayed here this weekend as his company has casino night tonight. All the employes get fake money to play with. Then they use that to buy their prize. Apparently there are some fantastic prizes, a lot of electronics, iPads, Apple watches, week trip to Vegas. Hope he does well. Will be interested to see what he comes home with.
> 
> Sue


Good luck to Kat and Christian. Enjoy your slumber party


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Toni thanks for the additional wip time. I am scrambling to finish the EGTH and taking short breaks by working on Pincha Shawl. It is easy to get off track by stopping in the middle of a feather.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just wish that I didn't have my current ISP issues. All of these NEW patterns and no way to download... Maybe someone could email them to gmail and I can get them later? :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie, what lovely yarns.

Tricia, I love the colors of your Pincha.

Spent a lovely evening with an older lady from our church and youngest DS and DIL. Lots of laughter and fun and conversation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Julie. I was surprised about the scent.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh goodness - hope they go away soon.


They were there for nearly an hour- rather a tense time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I take it this is in the middle of your night. Hugs. How scary!!
> 
> Ronie, I can hardly wait to try the camera. Thanks for your review.  It's coming. . .must wait patiently.
> 
> ...


Yes it was middle of the night, but it is calm now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> That is a beautiful picture, Julie. What a wonderful vacation for the ladies.


They have reached Portugal now, via Frankfurt.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a watercolor shawl Tricia 

Which pattern are you looking for Karen?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--which Rapunzel are your doing again? I tried to find it on Ravelry and multiple patterns showed up in the search.


Tanya - it's the lilygo Rapunzel MKAL on Ravelry.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Toni thanks for the additional wip time. I am scrambling to finish the EGTH and taking short breaks by working on Pincha Shawl. It is easy to get off track by stopping in the middle of a feather.


That's looking great, Tricia!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone - I just followed the wonderful information about Wales. This thread had come so far! and you girls really have done a great job. 

I am enjoying living on Vancouver Island, the beautiful flowering shrubs are in full bloom right now and are absolutely breathtaking. We explore around the area 3 or 4 times a week. We have found a wonderful wooden beachfront walkway that is quite long, and so we walk to at least twice a week. It is in Crofton, a half an hour from Duncan where we live. The view there is so beautiful. It starts at a Marina with all the little pleasure boats moored there. Two bald eagles are there all the time and perch in a tree just above the board walk. so exciting for us Albertans. 

Anyway, it is great to read your posts and I think this is a wonderful thread and you all work together so well. Looking forward to Another lace class in September with TLL. Have a wonderful spring and summer - and knit lots of beautiful lace. - I will drop around quite often - I often read the posts as they are so interesting. Lots of friends here. Shirley


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, it sounds as though you are going to have some great family times. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie, those are lovely goodies. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Just beautiful, Norma. The beads look wonderful.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, 800 is a lot of stitches!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, that is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Shirley, I am glad you enjoyed Wales. I am a true Celt and very proud of my country :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

You are going to be busy. Lovely designs in that book and lovely colours in your yarn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I don't think I posted what I am knitting with  I am using Serenity sock yarn in a medium grey with shiny gunmetal beads. I was looking for some suitable fingering weight yarn in a solid color and nothing called out to me. Plenty of variegated yarns, but nothing solid. I have six skeins of the Serenity just sitting in a plastic bin which is enough for the XXL. I think I picked them up on sale so I will probably be out less than $15 in yarn for the whole shawl. The beads are also inexpensive, lol. I hesitate to post a photo in the MKAL forum as there are a lot of beautiful expensive yarns being used, lol. I checked the stitch counts and wow! My 527 cast on goes UP! The stitch counts go up to 847, back down to 500 some odd, then back up over 800 before finally going down for good. I switched to my super long cable earlier today. I am halfway through row 5 so am quite a ways behind. Nothing new there


I'll look forward to seeing your pics. I have often used sock yarn for shawls because it is relatively inexpensive and because I have found it holds a block well. Thinking about it, my daughter has said that shawl she gets most compliments on is one she did in 100% acrylic that was as cheap as yarn comes. She loves it too because she can put it through the washer and dryer which means she can wear it around the kids with no worries about it getting spoiled.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Looks like a watercolor shawl Tricia
> 
> Which pattern are you looking for Karen?


Replied via PM with my LARGE file email address (so you can copy and paste).


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Ronie and Pam for your kind comments on my WW. I have started on the snow part in the lighter color now.

DeEtta, the picture showed up fine. What a beauty that shawl is! 

Pam, glad you were able to get more beads for Rapunzel. That sure is a lot of beads needed! 

Great pictures of your territory Barbara. Love that turtle rock! 

Glad things quieted down, Julie. Hope it stayed that way. 

Sounds like a fun and busy weekend Sue. 

Dodie, all those yarns are luscious to look at. Bet they are wonderful to touch as well.

Tricia, I love the colors on your Pincha shawl! That is coming along so nicely.

Shirley, your walks seem like they are quite wonderful. How great to get to see the Eagles. If you get a chance, we always love pictures here


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well Good Morning and caught up for the last several pages.

Tricia--love your Pincha shawl colors.

Shirley--that beach walk sounds beautiful and peaceful. Seeing bald eagles is really special and agree you should take pics and post.

Pam/Melanie--thanx for the info on the Lily Go Rapunzel. Being an MKAL, now know why I wasn't finding it easily. Seems it is a very big shawl.

Melanie--as Linda noted, sometimes inexpensive yarns are just terrific to work with and they hold up very well. I have had some acrylics that are incredibly soft with very clear colors: have to remind myself to not be such a yarn snob when looking at yarns. I certainly can't afford many of the luxury yarns and knitting for kids? always need acrylics or cotton blends.

Dodie--your new yarns look delicious. Love that deep violet color and the WEBS grey mixed color.

So much weather drama this season of the year. My little drama was having my 4 dozen new tulips not grow and disappear. My only tulip this year is a single one, a 4" high species cherry red flower from a 10 yr old bulb!! But I called Tulip World and they will replace the entire order which included giant hyacinths, too, in the Fall. They have been having lots of calls with similar problems which they say was due to the 'too warm' winter. Really it was about the thaws followed by freezing that causes things to begin sprouting and then dying. Confused the poor bulbs' life force. They do provide good customer service and stand behind their warranty. And their sale prices are very good, too.

Bev--new toys are so exicting. Hope the camera arrives quickly. Let me know if you have a problem finding the replacement heel info. There are a couple of different ways to do them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Zibbiedawn, that blanket will be incredible when you are done! Those pieces are amazing!

Bev, how frustrating about your socks.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Maybe having a spinning lace party?
> 
> I have my drop spindle available. No cotton or wool yet. :thumbdown:


That would be quite the education to have a spinning lace party! I have done very little on my wheel though. I don't know how much I could contribute.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- I'm just testing to make sure that this picture format shows up okay. I just spent the last hour or so looking through photos from the Shetland museum of all the fine example of lace. Need to go wipe the drool off my face now.....


*W-O-W!!!*


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That probably is a very good idea. I emailed our Knitting Guild president suggesting this as a topic for one of our meetings.
> 
> Sue


What a fun place to learn together, Sue! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, I hope you are still safe. How scary to have that happen right outside your door!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Your are right about that Pam... we do live in a beautiful area... I have not seen the Olympic Mountain Range I bet it is just as stunning.. we can see Mt Adams from Central Oregon... and from the sounds of it Mt.St. Helen is making herself known again!! I hope she doesn't blow again.. I remember being glued to the tv in '04 when she was rumbling and not very happy.. 

Barbara your pictures are really nice.. we use to play with the lizards when we were kids.. LOL now I wouldn't dare touch one! I am curious about the turtle rock have they been there forever or are they new that relatively new people carved.. as opposed to the natives years and years ago?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Toni thanks for the additional wip time. I am scrambling to finish the EGTH and taking short breaks by working on Pincha Shawl. It is easy to get off track by stopping in the middle of a feather.


You are very welcome, Tricia!

Impulsively, I started this one also. There are only two feathers done though. I have marked my pattern up with little penciled arrows to tell me where I left off.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Pretty yarns, Dodie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I don't think I posted what I am knitting with  I am using Serenity sock yarn in a medium grey with shiny gunmetal beads. I was looking for some suitable fingering weight yarn in a solid color and nothing called out to me. Plenty of variegated yarns, but nothing solid. I have six skeins of the Serenity just sitting in a plastic bin which is enough for the XXL. I think I picked them up on sale so I will probably be out less than $15 in yarn for the whole shawl. The beads are also inexpensive, lol. I hesitate to post a photo in the MKAL forum as there are a lot of beautiful expensive yarns being used, lol. I checked the stitch counts and wow! My 527 cast on goes UP! The stitch counts go up to 847, back down to 500 some odd, then back up over 800 before finally going down for good. I switched to my super long cable earlier today. I am halfway through row 5 so am quite a ways behind. Nothing new there


That is a lot of counting, Melanie! Way to go!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone -- I'm just testing to make sure that this picture format shows up okay. I just spent the last hour or so looking through photos from the Shetland museum of all the fine example of lace. Need to go wipe the drool off my face now.....


I missed this!! I am glad I scrolled back  it is beautiful


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - I just followed the wonderful information about Wales. This thread had come so far! and you girls really have done a great job.
> 
> I am enjoying living on Vancouver Island, the beautiful flowering shrubs are in full bloom right now and are absolutely breathtaking. We explore around the area 3 or 4 times a week. We have found a wonderful wooden beachfront walkway that is quite long, and so we walk to at least twice a week. It is in Crofton, a half an hour from Duncan where we live. The view there is so beautiful. It starts at a Marina with all the little pleasure boats moored there. Two bald eagles are there all the time and perch in a tree just above the board walk. so exciting for us Albertans.
> 
> Anyway, it is great to read your posts and I think this is a wonderful thread and you all work together so well. Looking forward to Another lace class in September with TLL. Have a wonderful spring and summer - and knit lots of beautiful lace. - I will drop around quite often - I often read the posts as they are so interesting. Lots of friends here. Shirley


Thanks for stopping by, Shirley. It is always good to hear from you.

The area you live in sounds beautiful. 

Your tulips in your avatar are so pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Your are right about that Pam... we do live in a beautiful area... I have not seen the Olympic Mountain Range I bet it is just as stunning.. we can see Mt Adams from Central Oregon... and from the sounds of it Mt.St. Helen is making herself known again!! I hope she doesn't blow again.. I remember being glued to the tv in '04 when she was rumbling and not very happy..
> 
> Barbara your pictures are really nice.. we use to play with the lizards when we were kids.. LOL now I wouldn't dare touch one! I am curious about the turtle rock have they been there forever or are they new that relatively new people carved.. as opposed to the natives years and years ago?


I will never forget the day Mt. St. Helen blew the first time - it was the day of my graduation from college and my mom's birthday, 1980. :shock:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

For which kind soul being who will assist:
The workshop with pinkflowerpetal on the 1st page pattern is ONE of the immediate patterns I need emailed to my large-file email. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I am wracking my brain over what mountains could of has snow caps on them in Tucson?? must of been the Catalina's and also must of been a rarity.. or winter time.. but still rare.. LOL My Grandfather was a carpenter and had his hand in most of the older buildings there... it was said in the '60's that he helped build over half of Tucson.. but of course that was ages ago and most of his work is gone by now I am sure.. when he was 70 he built my Grandmothers dream house.. I come from hardy stock!!!  
He got up before the sun.. tended his chickens and garden.. then came in for a full course meal for breakfast.. lunch was lighter and dinner was even lighter than that.. then off to bed early. He smoked Lucky Strike and hid the wine from my Grandmother.. who was a teetotaler and very strict Southern Baptist! We would spend a good part of the Summers with them.. I can still here her laugh 

Dodie that is amazing yarn!! I have never bought from webs.. I'll have to check them out... What fun with the book too!!! I hope to see some beautiful items from you soon..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It sounds like your going to (or had) a wonderful evening Sue.. what fun little GD are at that age...

Tricia your Pincha is looking great.. I have one more feather to go... it is so irritating to me to have up to 3 W&T's on the same stitch.. it makes me feel like I did something wrong. and your so right.. putting it down in the middle of a feather is not a good idea.. plus tinking back is just as difficult!!! been there done that.. so I have some fatter ones and maybe even some thinner ones.. LOL I am doing the 12 they suggested because I am using worsted weight.. I really wanted to get it off the needles yesterday.. I'll finish it tonight then I will work on fixing my Earl Grey socks and starting a new pair... Dodie sent me a nice pattern according to my foot size!! I have been playing with the yarn and hope to have a perfect pair of socks one of these day's  

Melanie _NO ONE WILL KNOW YOUR YARN DIDN'T COST A ARM AND A LEG_  share your pictures I am possitive someone will love your yarn and your shawl.. and OMG that is a lot of stitches!!!! I wish you the best with this..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> For which kind soul being who will assist:
> The workshop with pinkflowerpetal on the 1st page pattern is ONE of the immediate patterns I need emailed to my large-file email. Thanks :thumbup:


On its way


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> For which kind soul being who will assist:
> The workshop with pinkflowerpetal on the 1st page pattern is ONE of the immediate patterns I need emailed to my large-file email. Thanks :thumbup:


Pm me with you email address and I will send it to you 
Pfeilraupe is the name of the pattern and this is the link to the pattern but I understand you have a complicated computer system... I'll put it on my desktop waiting for your Pm..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Melanie _NO ONE WILL KNOW YOUR YARN DIDN'T COST A ARM AND A LEG_  share your pictures I am possitive someone will love your yarn and your shawl.. and OMG that is a lot of stitches!!!! I wish you the best with this..


LOL! It will cost me a lot of time though  But since I knit for no one but myself it is the process that I enjoy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh Dodie!! I have found T-Shirts for everyone in the family!! LOL I love the green eyed cat hoodie!! my daughter would die of happiness if I got that for her!! and the BBQ one that you personalize!! I know my hubby would wear that everytime he fired up the BBQ


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> On its way


Ok thanks Melanie!!! See Karen we have your back!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok thanks Melanie!!! See Karen we have your back!!!


I had no problem with who sent the file... Just wish that ISP people realize that I can still do my church stuff & chat with all y'all.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya I am wracking my brain over what mountains could of has snow caps on them in Tucson?? must of been the Catalina's and also must of been a rarity.. or winter time.. but still rare.. LOL My Grandfather was a carpenter and had his hand in most of the older buildings there... it was said in the '60's that he helped build over half of Tucson.. but of course that was ages ago and most of his work is gone by now I am sure.. when he was 70 he built my Grandmothers dream house.. I come from hardy stock!!!
> He got up before the sun.. tended his chickens and garden.. then came in for a full course meal for breakfast.. lunch was lighter and dinner was even lighter than that.. then off to bed early. He smoked Lucky Strike and hid the wine from my Grandmother.. who was a teetotaler and very strict Southern Baptist! We would spend a good part of the Summers with them.. I can still here her laugh
> 
> Dodie that is amazing yarn!! I have never bought from webs.. I'll have to check them out... What fun with the book too!!! I hope to see some beautiful items from you soon..


Ronie--it was 20 yrs ago (cannot believe I am saying that) that I was in Tuscon. If memory serves, always questionable, it was Lemon Mt that we drove up. 80* at the base but snow at the top.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Your are right about that Pam... we do live in a beautiful area... I have not seen the Olympic Mountain Range I bet it is just as stunning.. we can see Mt Adams from Central Oregon... and from the sounds of it Mt.St. Helen is making herself known again!! I hope she doesn't blow again.. I remember being glued to the tv in '04 when she was rumbling and not very happy..
> 
> Barbara your pictures are really nice.. we use to play with the lizards when we were kids.. LOL now I wouldn't dare touch one! I am curious about the turtle rock have they been there forever or are they new that relatively new people carved.. as opposed to the natives years and years ago?


Thanks, Ronie. I remember worrying about my cousin when Mt. Saint Helens erupted. She lives at the mouth of the Columbia River in a small town called Naselle. She talks a lot about the Portland-Astoria area.

I'm sure the rocks are recently carved for decorative purposes but there are a lot of those types of references here.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Pm me with you email address and I will send it to you
> Pfeilraupe is the name of the pattern and this is the link to the pattern but I understand you have a complicated computer system... I'll put it on my desktop waiting for your Pm..


I did the cast on last night, thought I could get that out of the way for Wednesday's start.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I am doing the workshop also. Found some yarn that will work. I am planning on using two different colors. I hope that will work.

Good idea on the cast on Barbara. May get to that this afternoon or tonight.

Gary started the coal stove Fri evening. There was a possibility of frost Sat morning. We still have it going. It's supposed to warm up tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Ronie and Pam for your kind comments on my WW. I have started on the snow part in the lighter color now.
> 
> DeEtta, the picture showed up fine. What a beauty that shawl is!
> 
> ...


Still quiet thank goodness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, I hope you are still safe. How scary to have that happen right outside your door!


I was a bit worried about what would be the neighbour's reaction, but the people immediately next door had been just as concerned. All ok now!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was a bit worried about what would be the neighbour's reaction, but the people immediately next door had been just as concerned. All ok now!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ......Melanie _NO ONE WILL KNOW YOUR YARN DIDN'T COST A ARM AND A LEG_  share your pictures I am possitive someone will love your yarn and your shawl.. and OMG that is a lot of stitches!!!! I wish you the best with this..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Took alovely walk at the Trentham Estate this morning and took some photos for you. Love all the new babies and new woodland planting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Took alovely walk at the Trentham Estate this morning and took some photos for you. Love all the new babies and new woodland planting.


How pleasant this looks. Today was cooler and the wind chill factor made it feel late winter. The winds and grayness dominated the day. Your day looks wonderful with all the new water fowl life. The pictures feel so good to see.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, glad you were able to get more beads for Rapunzel. That sure is a lot of beads needed!


It does have a lot of beads! I ran out of beads (need only 14 more to complete the row) before finishing the last beaded row in the 1st chart of the 2nd clue, so will have to wait until the end of the week when my beads are due to arrive to finish this clue and begin the next clue which should be available this coming Wednesday. Oh, well, I have plenty of WIPs to work on.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Your are right about that Pam... we do live in a beautiful area... I have not seen the Olympic Mountain Range I bet it is just as stunning.. we can see Mt Adams from Central Oregon... and from the sounds of it Mt.St. Helen is making herself known again!! I hope she doesn't blow again.. I remember being glued to the tv in '04 when she was rumbling and not very happy..


I hope it doesn't blow again, too. I remember when it first blew back in 1980. Crazy!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I will never forget the day Mt. St. Helen blew the first time - it was the day of my graduation from college and my mom's birthday, 1980. :shock:


That would have been May 18, 1980.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Took alovely walk at the Trentham Estate this morning and took some photos for you. Love all the new babies and new woodland planting.


Wonderful photos, Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Took alovely walk at the Trentham Estate this morning and took some photos for you. Love all the new babies and new woodland planting.


You have some lovely parks around, Linda! I am not far from our Botanic Gardens- but don't often manage to get there.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Frost Bev?? That's yucky.

Love the baby birds Linda. 

Well, most of my weekend was spent working on the Flatter is Better swap item. The first idea, after much tinking, looks good but turns out it does not meet the requirements. Sigh. So I must find a plan B. I think I have something and have been working on it as well. I hope this one works. So not much else got knitted this weekend, lol. Neither did much get cleaned


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Frost Bev?? That's yucky.
> 
> Love the baby birds Linda.
> 
> Well, most of my weekend was spent working on the Flatter is Better swap item. The first idea, after much tinking, looks good but turns out it does not meet the requirements. Sigh. So I must find a plan B. I think I have something and have been working on it as well. I hope this one works. So not much else got knitted this weekend, lol. Neither did much get cleaned


Sorry your weekend didn't produce they way you wanted. Hope your Plan B works much better.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That would have been May 18, 1980.


That sure would have been!!!

You remember it, too, Pam. What were you doing that day?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photos, Linda!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love all of the babies.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sorry your weekend didn't produce they way you wanted. Hope your Plan B works much better.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Who needs to do any cleaning anyway?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Shirley, it sounds as if you have lovely places to walk.

Linda, gorgeous photos. Love the babies and the flowers.  What is the name of the water fowl that is black all over with a white beak?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--it was 20 yrs ago (cannot believe I am saying that) that I was in Tuscon. If memory serves, always questionable, it was Lemon Mt that we drove up. 80* at the base but snow at the top.


Mt Lemmon did pop into my mind... My Brother has talked about taking the kids up to play in the snow.. I isn't always covered in snow.. you got lucky  When I first visited my Parents here in Oregon we did the same thing.. we were having T-shirt weather at the bottom and snow at the top. I think it was one of the 3 Sisters we hiked.. but it has been way to long now..

I should look and see if I have some suitable yarn.. I do like the look of it..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I finished the 'Pichu' (sp) scarf.. I have such a senior moment with that name.. I used all the yarn I have and can see this will be more of a cape style than a scarf.. it may work very nicely  
I steamed my Winters Mirage this afternoon.. and we planted some flowers.. My yard is coming along as best as it can with out warm days.. we have had a few but I need some heat to get these plants going.. 
We went to the neighbors for coffee and desert first thing this morning  we watched the big ships out there.. I'm not sure where these guy's came from but they make our local crab boats look tiny.. I took a picture but they look like a speck out there on the ocean.. 
I enjoyed your pictures Linda... very pretty and what a nice place to go for a walk 
I hope you all enjoyed your weekend... talk to you later..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Took alovely walk at the Trentham Estate this morning and took some photos for you. Love all the new babies and new woodland planting.


Beautiful!! All that new life is great to see
:thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> How pleasant this looks. Today was cooler and the wind chill factor made it feel late winter. The winds and grayness dominated the day. Your day looks wonderful with all the new water fowl life. The pictures feel so good to see.


It made me feel good too, Tanya. It is cooler here too - an easterly breeze but the sun was bright which always lifts the mood.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have some lovely parks around, Linda! I am not far from our Botanic Gardens- but don't often manage to get there.


Maybe when you have a new hip and have recovered?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Frost Bev?? That's yucky.
> 
> Love the baby birds Linda.
> 
> Well, most of my weekend was spent working on the Flatter is Better swap item. The first idea, after much tinking, looks good but turns out it does not meet the requirements. Sigh. So I must find a plan B. I think I have something and have been working on it as well. I hope this one works. So not much else got knitted this weekend, lol. Neither did much get cleaned


I love the idea on the Flat is Better swap but decided not to get involved - just too much other stuff on my plate at the moment - but I am looking forward to pics of what everyone does.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Shirley, it sounds as if you have lovely places to walk.
> 
> Linda, gorgeous photos. Love the babies and the flowers.  What is the name of the water fowl that is black all over with a white beak?


Thank you, Bev - wished I had a better camera than my little point and click yesterday but never mind. The bird is a coot and its babies were only a day or so old.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you Pam, Julie, Melanie, Toni, Ronie and Norma. The gardens at Trentham were designed by Capability Brown and a lot of work is being done to restore some of the views he designed for the tri-centenary of his birth. Lots of rhododendron ponticum have been cleared because it is so invasive and that has given the chance for more interesting woodland planting because there is more light now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Maybe when you have a new hip and have recovered?


maybe?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Took alovely walk at the Trentham Estate this morning and took some photos for you. Love all the new babies and new woodland planting.


Thanks for the lovely photos. Those baby swans are so cute!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Frost Bev?? That's yucky.
> 
> Love the baby birds Linda.
> 
> Well, most of my weekend was spent working on the Flatter is Better swap item. The first idea, after much tinking, looks good but turns out it does not meet the requirements. Sigh. So I must find a plan B. I think I have something and have been working on it as well. I hope this one works. So not much else got knitted this weekend, lol. Neither did much get cleaned


I did the same thing. But I think I have mine just about done and I did get some rows on Winter Wonderland in. Hope your plan b works and no need to fret about cleaning, it will wait for you


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I finished the 'Pichu' (sp) scarf.. I have such a senior moment with that name.. I used all the yarn I have and can see this will be more of a cape style than a scarf.. it may work very nicely
> I steamed my Winters Mirage this afternoon.. and we planted some flowers.. My yard is coming along as best as it can with out warm days.. we have had a few but I need some heat to get these plants going..
> We went to the neighbors for coffee and desert first thing this morning  we watched the big ships out there.. I'm not sure where these guy's came from but they make our local crab boats look tiny.. I took a picture but they look like a speck out there on the ocean..
> I enjoyed your pictures Linda... very pretty and what a nice place to go for a walk
> I hope you all enjoyed your weekend... talk to you later..


Sounds like you got a lot accomplished Ronie! Looking forward to seeing your shawls. 
It is pretty chilly here too, but at least it is sunny. We even had to put the heat on this morning to take the chill out of the house.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are some lovely pics, Linda. Love to see all the new babies too.

Sue

Sue


linda09 said:


> Took alovely walk at the Trentham Estate this morning and took some photos for you. Love all the new babies and new woodland planting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It was a fun idea. It did not really take a lot of time. I finished on Saturday. It is challenging to work with only a 3"x5" area. I hope to mail mine to my swappee in Germany today. My GS , Alexandra, who spent the night grate really liked it and put in an order for one. Once the swap is over, those of us who participated, should be able to post here.

Sue



linda09 said:


> I love the idea on the Flat is Better swap but decided not to get involved - just too much other stuff on my plate at the moment - but I am looking forward to pics of what everyone does.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Who needs to do any cleaning anyway?


My sentiments about 90% of the time


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good day Ronie. Can't wait to see photos of your FO's.

I hope to finish my Flatter is Better project tonight. I have lots of errands and things to get done tonight after work so I won't be going to bellydance class  But as I leave on Wednesday afternoon and spent the weekend not doing errands and things I am playing catch up. Oh well, no one's fault but my own  

Linda, I agree with Sue - challenging to stay in the 3x5 area and to keep it flat. But fun nonetheless.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> How pleasant this looks. Today was cooler and the wind chill factor made it feel late winter. The winds and grayness dominated the day. Your day looks wonderful with all the new water fowl life. The pictures feel so good to see.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like a good day Ronie. Can't wait to see photos of your FO's.
> 
> I hope to finish my Flatter is Better project tonight. I have lots of errands and things to get done tonight after work so I won't be going to bellydance class  But as I leave on Wednesday afternoon and spent the weekend not doing errands and things I am playing catch up. Oh well, no one's fault but my own
> 
> Linda, I agree with Sue - challenging to stay in the 3x5 area and to keep it flat. But fun nonetheless.


It was a challenge to stay within those parameters. It feels good to have it done also and winging off in the mail today. Whew!

I bet it was so much fun to watch those ships on the ocean yesterday, Ronie.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... another week... at least my scheduled is a pretty simple one... I get so tired by the end of the week though... I will get use to it.. 
I have so much to do today before work so I had better get busy... I'll take pictures as soon as I can


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni we posted at the same time! those are great pictures.. when I was helping with the canning we used big pots like that! Boy do they get heavy...  I love all the colors of the yarn..


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all, well more boxes unpacked. Have found all the yarn (at least I think I have)...but the yarn swift, winder, and my little cube organizer shelves are still in the wind. I cast on last night for one of the motifs. Started with one yarn and had to change because it split. Returned to my old stand-by yarn, Alpaca Cloud from KnitPicks...funny how you become so familiar with one type of yarn that some of the others just don't compare.

My office is still a mess. I am trying to use my craft room for my computer and there is plenty of space, but I need a few drawers. Have to work it out!!!

We are getting our Driver's License this week, then the car license, interstate pass, voter's registration. ... wow seems like I am literally starting all over. 

We have a little painting that needs to be done and purchased some paint yesterday. Will give it a try. We have two walls in the house that were painted a very dark reddish, orangish color...too dark for a single wall. So we are going to have to use a coat of Kilz (blocker) before painting.

And if anyone wants to come to Washington to unpack boxes, I have two extra rooms, 3 extra beds, your own bath .... do I sound like Tom Sawyer and the fence???

Oh yes, and I found the yarn shop...very nice owner and when I told her I knitted lace, she said, oh, no one knows much about lace here (well, you know where this is going..) Anyway, told her I had a beginning project that I had taught on line and who knows, when I get settled, maybe I will do a class on Winter's Mirage..

Gotta go and get my day started.. Take care.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> It was a challenge to stay within those parameters. It feels good to have it done also and winging off in the mail today. Whew!
> 
> I bet it was so much fun to watch those ships on the ocean yesterday, Ronie.


Those are great pictures Toni. Love the pot line up and the colors are yummy.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi all, well more boxes unpacked. Have found all the yarn (at least I think I have)...but the yarn swift, winder, and my little cube organizer shelves are still in the wind. I cast on last night for one of the motifs. Started with one yarn and had to change because it split. Returned to my old stand-by yarn, Alpaca Cloud from KnitPicks...funny how you become so familiar with one type of yarn that some of the others just don't compare.
> 
> My office is still a mess. I am trying to use my craft room for my computer and there is plenty of space, but I need a few drawers. Have to work it out!!!
> 
> ...


You are jumping right in DFL. Great to have made contact with the yarn shop owner. It will be a great way to make some friends.

I've used Kilz before and it really does a great job.

I'm working on my weekly menu before heading to the store. That method seems to work for me and if anything is on special I can take advantage of it.

I got inspired to reorganize my spice drawer on Saturday. I am fortunate to have such a great spot for storing them. I used to lay the spices down but got tired of that. Too bad I didn't do a before pic. Much more organized now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Those are great pictures Toni. Love the pot line up and the colors are yummy.


I love that pot line up also. I saw it and just had to take that photo. 

Your spice drawer looks fun and varied. I'll bet some tasty dishes result from there.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni we posted at the same time! those are great pictures.. when I was helping with the canning we used big pots like that! Boy do they get heavy...  I love all the colors of the yarn..


I bet they do get heavy! They were HUGE!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi all, well more boxes unpacked. Have found all the yarn (at least I think I have)...but the yarn swift, winder, and my little cube organizer shelves are still in the wind. I cast on last night for one of the motifs. Started with one yarn and had to change because it split. Returned to my old stand-by yarn, Alpaca Cloud from KnitPicks...funny how you become so familiar with one type of yarn that some of the others just don't compare.
> 
> My office is still a mess. I am trying to use my craft room for my computer and there is plenty of space, but I need a few drawers. Have to work it out!!!
> 
> ...


There is no dust gathering at your place! Already things to do!!!  I am excited for you, DFL!

Just this morning, I was thinking about WM. I have made two of them and given both away. If I was closer I would join you in your class.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely colours, Toni.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, it sounds as though you are settling in nicely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, your drawer looks sooo interesting. I would love a look!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--love those colors. Those pots are big and heavy but they do do the job.

Barbara--nice and visually accessible. I use a portable pantry closet bought years ago at a yard sale. Have 2 shelves of herbs and spices but you know what happens to the ones in the back.

Ronie--sounds lovely sitting and watching the ships roll by. Hmm a line from a song of yore.

Absolutely not knitting for 2 days, not one single stitch. Even while visiting I usually knit. Will have to try to do something about that today

Now off for a very short walk in our windy but sunny day.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great news about a potential lace knitting class DFL  And I do know all about Kilz - my house was built in 1974 so we did have some dark, dark, walls. Also good for sealing those walls.

I would not want to have to cook in those humongous pots! Nor try to lift one. I would have to get the engine hoist, lol. They do look like nice dye vats though.

I have roll out pantry drawers too Barbara. Great invention. My spices are organized in alphabetical order, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It was a challenge to stay within those parameters. It feels good to have it done also and winging off in the mail today. Whew!
> 
> I bet it was so much fun to watch those ships on the ocean yesterday, Ronie.


Those are large pots! And is the drying rack on wheels? yummy colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You are jumping right in DFL. Great to have made contact with the yarn shop owner. It will be a great way to make some friends.
> 
> I've used Kilz before and it really does a great job.
> 
> ...


I note the nutmeg grater- or do you use it for something else? I love fresh grated Nutmeg.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So, they dye their own yarn there. Love to see those big ports, plus all the vibrant colours on the racks. Thanks for sharing, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> It was a challenge to stay within those parameters. It feels good to have it done also and winging off in the mail today. Whew!
> 
> I bet it was so much fun to watch those ships on the ocean yesterday, Ronie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds like you are settling in quite well, DFL. They will be happy to have you open the world of lace for them. Winter Wonderland is a great place to start.

Toni, I love, love, love those dye pots all in a row.  Great colors.

Barbara, great organized drawer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I must have missed the Flatter is Better challenge. What is that?

DFL--You really are moving right along in getting your new house set up and making connections out in the new community, especially through knitting. Kilz works pretty well--have used it an its original BIN many times for covering paint and killing stains. If I could, I would come and paint your walls for you. Cleaning and organizing household stuff? You are better off without me but am sure others will be there to help you.

Teaching the WM would be a great idea. You have all the pieces for that workshop already set up and lots of pictures of WM projects to entice new knitters.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have roll out pantry drawers too Barbara. Great invention. My spices are organized in alphabetical order, lol.


There's another way than alphabetical? 😆 Some of my friends tease me, but why root around if you don't have to. I had those little circular stickies in the office and the light bulb came on. I love my roll out pantry drawers.

Thanks, too, to Toni, Norma, Tanya, Julie and Bev.

Julie, I have a little tub of nutmeg pods sitting just under the grinder. Sometimes I like to grind some in my yogurt and in my smoothies. I love the taste.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> maybe?


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the lovely photos. Those baby swans are so cute!


You are welcome.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those are some lovely pics, Linda. Love to see all the new babies too.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sorry your weekend didn't produce they way you wanted. Hope your Plan B works much better.


Me, too, Melanie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It was a fun idea. It did not really take a lot of time. I finished on Saturday. It is challenging to work with only a 3"x5" area. I hope to mail mine to my swappee in Germany today. My GS , Alexandra, who spent the night grate really liked it and put in an order for one. Once the swap is over, those of us who participated, should be able to post here.
> 
> Sue


It is the brain space that is in short supply at the moment, I'm afraid but I'll look forward to seeing everyone else's ideas.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like a good day Ronie. Can't wait to see photos of your FO's.
> 
> I hope to finish my Flatter is Better project tonight. I have lots of errands and things to get done tonight after work so I won't be going to bellydance class  But as I leave on Wednesday afternoon and spent the weekend not doing errands and things I am playing catch up. Oh well, no one's fault but my own
> 
> Linda, I agree with Sue - challenging to stay in the 3x5 area and to keep it flat. But fun nonetheless.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> That sure would have been!!!
> 
> You remember it, too, Pam. What were you doing that day?


Don't remember exactly what I was doing at the time, but it was a Sunday and I remember having the news come on and that was all that was on for days. It was an amazing time to actually have one of our great mountains come to life and blow like that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I love the idea on the Flat is Better swap but decided not to get involved - just too much other stuff on my plate at the moment - but I am looking forward to pics of what everyone does.


I'm doing the same thing, Linda. I just can't seem to fit in the time right now. Will be fun to see what everyone does with this project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My sentiments about 90% of the time


Me, too, these days! I seemed to have a cleaner house when I was working.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> It was a challenge to stay within those parameters. It feels good to have it done also and winging off in the mail today. Whew!
> 
> I bet it was so much fun to watch those ships on the ocean yesterday, Ronie.


Wow!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, these days! I seemed to have a cleaner house when I was working.


Cleaner house, and a lower number on the scale, lol.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi all, well more boxes unpacked. Have found all the yarn (at least I think I have)...but the yarn swift, winder, and my little cube organizer shelves are still in the wind. I cast on last night for one of the motifs. Started with one yarn and had to change because it split. Returned to my old stand-by yarn, Alpaca Cloud from KnitPicks...funny how you become so familiar with one type of yarn that some of the others just don't compare.
> 
> My office is still a mess. I am trying to use my craft room for my computer and there is plenty of space, but I need a few drawers. Have to work it out!!!
> 
> ...


You're been busy! Good job on connecting with the yarn shop owner and doing a class on lace at some point. They will love it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Cleaner house, and a lower number on the scale, lol.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm doing the same thing, Linda. I just can't seem to fit in the time right now. Will be fun to see what everyone does with this project.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: MIL seems to be needing more attention lately - small things for the most part until this afternoon. When making a cup of tea to go with her lunch shae dropped the plastic bottle of milk and damaged her leg - a jagged tear of skin, so much blood it looked like a war zone and a very tearful lady. Her neighbour is very good so she called him and he sat with until we could get there and take her to A&E. They have done the basic repairs and then we take her to see the specialist plastic people (nurse's description) to see if anything else needs to be done. Her skin is so thin that healing takes a long time so I can see some weeks of taking her for new dressings. Oh well, it could have been so much worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> There's another way than alphabetical? 😆 Some of my friends tease me, but why root around if you don't have to. I had those little circular stickies in the office and the light bulb came on. I love my roll out pantry drawers.
> 
> Thanks, too, to Toni, Norma, Tanya, Julie and Bev.
> 
> Julie, I have a little tub of nutmeg pods sitting just under the grinder. Sometimes I like to grind some in my yogurt and in my smoothies. I love the taste.


 :thumbup: My spice drawer is not quite large enough to hold my grater, I use it particularly when making sweet scones, (biscuits). I love the smell too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: MIL seems to be needing more attention lately - small things for the most part until this afternoon. When making a cup of tea to go with her lunch shae dropped the plastic bottle of milk and damaged her leg - a jagged tear of skin, so much blood it looked like a war zone and a very tearful lady. Her neighbour is very good so she called him and he sat with until we could get there and take her to A&E. They have done the basic repairs and then we take her to see the specialist plastic people (nurse's description) to see if anything else needs to be done. Her skin is so thin that healing takes a long time so I can see some weeks of taking her for new dressings. Oh well, it could have been so much worse.


I am sorry to hear of this Linda- will you be able to take your knitting with you?, I am assuming you will be driving.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: MIL seems to be needing more attention lately - small things for the most part until this afternoon. When making a cup of tea to go with her lunch shae dropped the plastic bottle of milk and damaged her leg - a jagged tear of skin, so much blood it looked like a war zone and a very tearful lady. Her neighbour is very good so she called him and he sat with until we could get there and take her to A&E. They have done the basic repairs and then we take her to see the specialist plastic people (nurse's description) to see if anything else needs to be done. Her skin is so thin that healing takes a long time so I can see some weeks of taking her for new dressings. Oh well, it could have been so much worse.


That was a bit stressful. I can suggest using Calendula for the healing topically. My favorite form is the lotion. It not only heals wounds, it is naturally antiseptic and antibiotic. Hope you MIL has calmed down.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Don't remember exactly what I was doing at the time, but it was a Sunday and I remember having the news come on and that was all that was on for days. It was an amazing time to actually have one of our great mountains come to life and blow like that!


Can't remember what I was doing, but do recall the big hoopla on the news. Volcano eruptions were just not something that was supposed to happen in the US ;-) ;-) It remained a feature story for quite some time. Today the environmental impacts of it would get even more scrutiny.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: MIL seems to be needing more attention lately - small things for the most part until this afternoon. When making a cup of tea to go with her lunch shae dropped the plastic bottle of milk and damaged her leg - a jagged tear of skin, so much blood it looked like a war zone and a very tearful lady. Her neighbour is very good so she called him and he sat with until we could get there and take her to A&E. They have done the basic repairs and then we take her to see the specialist plastic people (nurse's description) to see if anything else needs to be done. Her skin is so thin that healing takes a long time so I can see some weeks of taking her for new dressings. Oh well, it could have been so much worse.


I am so sorry to hear this. What a shame.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks to all for your comments on pincha. The color changes are the yarn. When I saw it in just had to have. Not only is it lovely but reminds me of DFL. The colors range from green to blue to purple in blends from color to color. 

Ronie, congrats on finishing yours. I have 11 feathers and another skein of yarn. Debating whether to make it larger or stop at 12 feathers. Wonder what I am doing wrong as I only have a w&t on each end of the rows except the increase ones. Busy here too. Dr appt, dentist, eye dr, all in addition to the normal weekly meetings and lessons, garden, yard, chores. Tired already!

In catching up I must have missed the flatter is better project too. I've never had luck with swaps so maybe I skipped over it. Just curious.

Love all the pictures, glad to see the the babies. Bev having fun with your new camera yet?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have one action photo...but it will have to wait until I have my ISP problem solved. You'll know I've solved it by the posting. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

sisu said:


> Norma, your Winter Wonderland snowflake is a beauty. I finished the second large snowflake and and am on to the snowflake body.
> 
> Here's my Winter Wonderland progress.


They are beautiful, Caryn

I finished the first half of the WW shawl and have cast on the second half.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Zibbiedawn said:


> In case anyone was wondering, Hootie is snuggling with the Chroma yarn that I'm using for my Persian Dreams blanket. I've attached the last one I blocked, #14. Only 13 more to go!


Dawn, that is going to be a really incredible afghan. This one block is superb.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry to hear of this Linda- will you be able to take your knitting with you?, I am assuming you will be driving.


I need to start a new project suitable for waiting rooms but I won't bother just yet, I'll concentrate on distracting MIL - she is squeamish and worries about whether medical staff will be friendly and approachable - they always are because she is a sweetheart.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here is a great disappointment to me. The yarn is Chloe & Spud sock yarn. The lace in the heel may have been a part of the situation also. Not sure. They have only been washed about 4 times.


Bev, what a terrible disappointment for you. I don't know who I'd write first, the yarn makers or the sock designer. I am sure I'd never buy that yarn again.

Your flower picture is lovely. Are they iris?

p23


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That was a bit stressful. I can suggest using Calendula for the healing topically. My favorite form is the lotion. It not only heals wounds, it is naturally antiseptic and antibiotic. Hope you MIL has calmed down.


The wound is well covered and protected, Tanya and my gut feeling is that it is better for the moment to do as little as possible. They used steri strips to bring the skin back over the wound and hold it in place. There is a sterile dressing over that to keep it clean and protected. We just have to let the healing happen. Perhaps calendula would work when the wound has closed. Mil is tucked up in bed and fast asleep - good medicine in itself. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. What a shame.


Thanks for your concern, Norma. For her age she is very resilient and I'm sure she will be fine.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Great news about a potential lace knitting class DFL  And I do know all about Kilz - my house was built in 1974 so we did have some dark, dark, walls. Also good for sealing those walls.
> 
> I would not want to have to cook in those humongous pots! Nor try to lift one. I would have to get the engine hoist, lol. They do look like nice dye vats though.
> 
> I have roll out pantry drawers too Barbara. Great invention. My spices are organized in alphabetical order, lol.


When I hit the "nesting" stage with my first pregnancy, I alphabetized my spice cupboard, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those are large pots! And is the drying rack on wheels? yummy colours.


You know, I don't remember if they were on wheels or not. It sure seems like a good idea. They had 3 or 4 of these racks. I will check to see if I caught the feet of one in another photo.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

The pictures are really interesting, Barbara. I especially like the turtle. Was that done recently?

I can't imagine it being all that old, but several hundred years from now, when it is a bit more weathered and we are long gone people will wonder who made it and why. As archaeologists today say, it is probably a religious item, when they don't know what something is or was used for! I have been on a couple of digs where we found things that the head archaeologist decided was a "religious item" because they couldn't come up with a reasonable explanation.

p.27


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> So, they dye their own yarn there. Love to see those big ports, plus all the vibrant colours on the racks. Thanks for sharing, Toni.
> 
> Sue


I think dying the yarn is their main purpose. They sure have fun with it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Toni thanks for the additional wip time. I am scrambling to finish the EGTH and taking short breaks by working on Pincha Shawl. It is easy to get off track by stopping in the middle of a feather.


Tricia, that is going to be a really pretty shawl when it's finished. I just love the yarn. As you can see with what I bought they are my favorite colors.

p30


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ....Toni, I love, love, love those dye pots all in a row.  Great colors....


Aren't those pots great?!!! I saw them there at that angle and "had" to take the shot. 

It was so fun visiting their studio. They were very careful about protecting their trade secrets. I could take all the photos that I wanted as long as I didn't get the work area.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> The pictures are really interesting, Barbara. I especially like the turtle. Was that done recently?
> 
> I can't imagine it being all that old, but several hundred years from now, when it is a bit more weathered and we are long gone people will wonder who made it and why. As archaeologists today say, it is probably a religious item, when they don't know what something is or was used for! I have been on a couple of digs where we found things that the head archaeologist decided was a "religious item" because they couldn't come up with a reasonable explanation.
> 
> p.27


It is fairly recent. That could be true down the road. Turtles are a common symbol here.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: MIL seems to be needing more attention lately - small things for the most part until this afternoon. When making a cup of tea to go with her lunch shae dropped the plastic bottle of milk and damaged her leg - a jagged tear of skin, so much blood it looked like a war zone and a very tearful lady. Her neighbour is very good so she called him and he sat with until we could get there and take her to A&E. They have done the basic repairs and then we take her to see the specialist plastic people (nurse's description) to see if anything else needs to be done. Her skin is so thin that healing takes a long time so I can see some weeks of taking her for new dressings. Oh well, it could have been so much worse.


So sorry about your MIL, Linda. That is worrisome. She has a nice neighbor to sit with her.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh Dodie!! I have found T-Shirts for everyone in the family!! LOL I love the green eyed cat hoodie!! my daughter would die of happiness if I got that for her!! and the BBQ one that you personalize!! I know my hubby would wear that everytime he fired up the BBQ


\

I emailed the company about the sizing. She said it was the front of the chest in inches. So double it to get a size your used to and if there are any full sized women, they have regular sizes besides the Jr. fit sizes, just ask for them. Better yet, I'll send you her email.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry about your MIL Linda. Glad she has you to help her 

Trica, the Flatter swap was/is on Ravelry in Elizabeth's group.

Dodie, I sometimes imagined that if a future archaeologist found my foot and arm bones they would estimate my height around 5'9 or 5'10. I am barely 5'4, lol. I have skis for feet and gorilla length arms.  My boss is the same height but has little t-rex arms. We joke that I could use the extra fabric from her sleeves (which she always rolls up) on my sleeves (which are always too short).


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Took alovely walk at the Trentham Estate this morning and took some photos for you. Love all the new babies and new woodland planting.


Beautiful pictures, Linda. I've always loved swans and ducks.

p34


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I need to start a new project suitable for waiting rooms but I won't bother just yet, I'll concentrate on distracting MIL - she is squeamish and worries about whether medical staff will be friendly and approachable - they always are because she is a sweetheart.


Hoping all goes well, and no complications. When my mum had a wound that was slow to heal, the doctor recommended using honey to dress it, and I gather it was a great success.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> The pictures are really interesting, Barbara. I especially like the turtle. Was that done recently?
> 
> I can't imagine it being all that old, but several hundred years from now, when it is a bit more weathered and we are long gone people will wonder who made it and why. As archaeologists today say, it is probably a religious item, when they don't know what something is or was used for! I have been on a couple of digs where we found things that the head archaeologist decided was a "religious item" because they couldn't come up with a reasonable explanation.
> 
> p.27


I remember discussions about the biases/prejudices of archeologists/scientists who could/would not think of ancient peoples having fun and playing. So everything found had to be fit into the somber religious and dangerous picture they held onto. I also remember seeing these small figurines from ancient Mexico. A few of them were downright sexual/pornographic. And lots of very proletarian images of cooking, playing, etc.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That would have been May 18, 1980.


My sister and her family actually drove up to Portland to see it when it was still spilling ash and smoke, after the eruption. She actually kept ash in a small dish for years and would show any one that asked about it! Every time she comes up to see us, she asks if it is going to blow again any time soon!

p34


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> You know, I don't remember if they were on wheels or not. It sure seems like a good idea. They had 3 or 4 of these racks. I will check to see if I caught the feet of one in another photo.


It is funny the details one can overlook- like I never remember if someone wears glasses or not!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Those are really nice pictures of the dye pots and the yarn drying. How interesting that they do it like the guild here does it. I would have thought she would be bigger than that, she will as soon as she catches on and people get to know her yarns and colors. 

p36


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Linda, so sorry about your mil's accident and failing situation. Hugs and prayers to both of you. It is sad to see loved ones become more dependent. Makes them feel less useful. I lived through the situation with grandparents, aunt and parents. It is good she has a good, helpful neighbor and that you live close. 

You might look for some things to make some tasks easier for her. A holder to put on containers with a handle can help. Those flexible plastic containers are flimsy and hard to hold. Some utensils seem slick and a different design with non-slip handles and finger guards can help.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> You know, I don't remember if they were on wheels or not. It sure seems like a good idea. They had 3 or 4 of these racks. I will check to see if I caught the feet of one in another photo.


More lovely colours :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dottie, love your yarn too. 

Those pots look like the ones we used to make soup and stew in. We would keep adding things until the pot was full then let it simmer all day.

We also used them to heat water for the laundry, taking bathes and washing dishes.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie, thanks. The flowers are a wild flower called Dame's Rocket. They are growing all throughout our hiking area. Beautiful.

Linda, so sorry to hear of your mom's mishap. I hope that she heals quickly.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Sorry about your MIL Linda. Glad she has you to help her
> 
> Trica, the Flatter swap was/is on Ravelry in Elizabeth's group.
> 
> Dodie, I sometimes imagined that if a future archaeologist found my foot and arm bones they would estimate my height around 5'9 or 5'10. I am barely 5'4, lol. I have skis for feet and gorilla length arms.  My boss is the same height but has little t-rex arms. We joke that I could use the extra fabric from her sleeves (which she always rolls up) on my sleeves (which are always too short).


I haven't been checking the Ravelry groups. But I have caught up reading the LP posts. I think I was over 300 pages behind when I got my new tablet.

What a neat idea making a postcard size item. Care does need to be used mailing them. Postage machinert is hard on mail. Not just the cancellation machine but all the sorting machinery too. Work that used to be done by hand. With the automation any hand sorted mail costs more.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry to hear of this Linda- will you be able to take your knitting with you?, I am assuming you will be driving.


Me, too, Linda.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> My sister and her family actually drove up to Portland to see it when it was still spilling ash and smoke, after the eruption. She actually kept ash in a small dish for years and would show any one that asked about it! Every time she comes up to see us, she asks if it is going to blow again any time soon!
> 
> p34


That's a cute story! Up here in Seattle, we didn't really get much ash, but my family down in the Olympia area did get some. The winds that day sent most of it over to Eastern Washington where it looked like night all day long. Amazing!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Great shot of those huge dye pots, Toni. And such great colors of the hanks of yarn drying on the racks. 

Making great progress with your unpacking DFL. How wonderful that you already made contact with the lys. Lucky them to get you to teach lace! 

What a wonderful organized spice drawer,Barbara. I love how you have them labeled on top. Mine are in a cabinet on a lazy Susan and I spend lots of time spinning it round and round. And I have often bought a spice I already have because I can't find it! Those slide out shelves are really nice. 

Hope your mil heals quickly Linda. It is nice the she has a good neighbor to be there for her until you got there. Glad she is resting now. 

Thank you Dodie for your comments on my WW. Sounds like you are making great progress on your WW shawl too!

Spent lots of time in the garden today. Finally got our irrigation system to work. I planted pumpkins, butternut squash and zucchini.
I just finished the Flatter Swap challenge and will get it in the mail tomorrow. Now I just started the new First Gift MKAL first clue and am continuing to work on the snow of WW.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie, dressing a wound with honey, interesting. "Bee puke" is good for lots of things  And it lasts forever.

Tricia, if they host another one I'll let you know so you can join in if you want to.

Nice that you got some planting done Caryn. And your Flatter swap is done. I have not cast on for First Gift yet and probably won't be able to until next week.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just check'd out the Flatter is Better swap. Elizabeth you do have a lot of serendipity in you. Nice fun idea.

Tricia--those are some nice ideas for giving aid to people who equilibrium is not longer.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my goodness, Tricia. 300 pages!!! WOW! You are a better woman than I. 

I am going to get my Urban Gipsy into the round and start working on the body tonight. Getting ready to cast on die Pfeilraupe on Weds.

Here are some interesting photos I got on our hike this afternoon.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Julie, dressing a wound with honey, interesting. "Bee puke" is good for lots of things  And it lasts forever.
> 
> Tricia, if they host another one I'll let you know so you can join in if you want to.
> 
> Nice that you got some planting done Caryn. And your Flatter swap is done. I have not cast on for First Gift yet and probably won't be able to until next week.


Melanie, I would appreciate that. Thanks. I looked at the First Gift mkal but watching those pennies.

Can't believe it is almost 5 months and no yarn purchase y e t. I am starting to see little spaces in the stash however and some sacks of remnants are getting smaller.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Julie, dressing a wound with honey, interesting. "Bee puke" is good for lots of things  And it lasts forever.
> 
> Tricia, if they host another one I'll let you know so you can join in if you want to.


Honey is considered antiseptic and was used in the 1800's to aid healing.
I think I read about it in some folks medicine books. Maybe that is why it helps with sore throats.

Here is a link to WebMD. http://www.webmd.com/diet/medicinal-uses-of-honey


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my goodness, Tricia. 300 pages!!! WOW! You are a better woman than I.
> 
> I am going to get my Urban Gipsy into the round and start working on the body tonight. Getting ready to cast on die Pfeilraupe on Weds.
> 
> Here are some interesting photos I got on our hike this afternoon.


More wonderful photos, Bev.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I like your spice drawer Linda.. that sure looks a lot better than the tiny little cupboard I use. 

Tanya I know the song well... 'Sitting on the dock of the Bay' We have a Willie and Waylon CD and they sing in on there.. they do a very good job with it.. 
It was fun and relaxing.. there are 6 of those boats and they are going up and down the southern coast. I have never seen it before! 

DFL it sounds like your having fun getting your stuff in place  I just blocked my Winters Mirage.. it it the second one I have made.
It is grey to white. I'll get a better picture once it is off the mat's


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm sorry about your MIL Linda.. poor thing must of been terrified.. I hope she heals well and isn't in any pain.. My MIL's skin was so thin and she had fallen and was in the hospital.. the nurse removed the bandage and took her skin too!! it was horrible.. but she recovered.. and was with us for many more years.. she was 98 when she passed.. and still just as feisty!! 

When I was working with pots that big we didn't lift them.. at the end of the process there was much less in the pot than what we started with but even then we just slid them over to the sink.. We had a guy there who could help with the heavy stuff


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia some of the rows are off a little.. on the second part where we knit 14 w&t then knit 12 you can't w&t it is the end.. LOL then they have you cast on at the end of the next row and you can't you have to turn it to do the cast on... Yours looks lovely I am sure you are doing it right.. I can see where a beginner knitter would be confused and frustrated.. I just did what I needed to do to make the row work .. all my counts were right so I didn't worry about it..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, great Winter's Mirage.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh Bev! your photo's are amazing.. I can't believe you got those groundhogs fighting!! I love the blue flowers too... such a perfect shade of blue 

I remember when Mt. St.Helens blew too... I lived in Arizona and my Parents lived in Bend.. Mom said the cars were covered with ash for a long time.. she got some little containers and sent us all some! I remember being worried that it was close to where they were but of course it wasn't and it was fun to listen to my Mom talk about it.. 

Julie I am the same way!! I pay very little attention to details sometimes that I won't remember glasses or mustaches, beards.. I don't see the grey hair either.. LOL Needless to say.. I don't recognize people right off again either.. I am so glad my hubby is better at it than me..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, great Winter's Mirage.


Thanks Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie, dressing a wound with honey, interesting. "Bee puke" is good for lots of things  And it lasts forever.
> 
> Tricia, if they host another one I'll let you know so you can join in if you want to.
> 
> Nice that you got some planting done Caryn. And your Flatter swap is done. I have not cast on for First Gift yet and probably won't be able to until next week.


I have never needed to use it myself, but Mum was most impressed with the result.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my goodness, Tricia. 300 pages!!! WOW! You are a better woman than I.
> 
> I am going to get my Urban Gipsy into the round and start working on the body tonight. Getting ready to cast on die Pfeilraupe on Weds.
> 
> Here are some interesting photos I got on our hike this afternoon.


Always great to see your photos, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, great Winter's Mirage.


ditto!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh Bev! your photo's are amazing.. I can't believe you got those groundhogs fighting!! I love the blue flowers too... such a perfect shade of blue
> 
> I remember when Mt. St.Helens blew too... I lived in Arizona and my Parents lived in Bend.. Mom said the cars were covered with ash for a long time.. she got some little containers and sent us all some! I remember being worried that it was close to where they were but of course it wasn't and it was fun to listen to my Mom talk about it..
> 
> Julie I am the same way!! I pay very little attention to details sometimes that I won't remember glasses or mustaches, beards.. I don't see the grey hair either.. LOL Needless to say.. I don't recognize people right off again either.. I am so glad my hubby is better at it than me..


 :thumbup: :wink: :wink: :wink: lol!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Sigh...one side benefit of not having full-time ISP...I can't stay online to get all these yummy patterns. I have some completed squares for my blanket started.

At least I'll have some collection of photos to share when/if this gets solved! :XD:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--good little article on honey. Not sure I agree with it about babies, but using honey for healing goes back many millennia. 

And you get a gold star for not buying yarn for so long and really working on reducing your stash.

Ronie--your Winter Mirage looks great. I think most of us have little booboos in our lace work but it will never be seen by anyone but ourselves. I read a knitter once who said that these mistakes are kisses: they remind people that the item was handmade with love


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, those photos are great. I love the blue eyed grass. I am familiar with the wild geranium and the ground hogs are such fun!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Can't believe it is almost 5 months and no yarn purchase y e t. I am starting to see little spaces in the stash however and some sacks of remnants are getting smaller.


Great!! Well done!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that looks very pretty.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> It is grey to white. I'll get a better picture once it is off the mat's


Good looking Ronie. Like the color effects very much.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Been on the quiet side for the last few days. Our weather has been bad and yesterday it actually rained all day -- for awhile I thought I was in the Pacific Northwest -- we had that constant drizzle which for us is very unusual. It is middle of the night and I just got up to finish cleaning the house and get started on some cooking. Have guests arriving this afternoon who will be staying for several days and just read via e-mail that another is arriving the day after this group leaves. It is wonderful to have company, but it certainly cuts down on my computer and knitting time. 

Am making a bit of progress toward the completion of the last baby blanket. Once it is done, then I can turn the whole group of knitted items over and refocus my attention on another project -- like getting ready for our lace conversations in June and July. 

Happy knitting my friends -- and unpacking and photography and gardening and, and and.... You are such a talented group.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, what adventure are you off to on Wednesday, I have forgotten?

Gorgeous photos Bev. The colors of the flowers are striking and really amazing shot of the groundhogs fighting!

Wow Tricia, that is great that you are still only using stash yarns. Great discipline on your part!

Ronie, your Winters Mirage is so pretty in those colors. Well done. 

Karen, hope you are able to get your computer issues solved soon. Looking forward to seeing your blanket progress when you can. 
My printer is not working - the black ink won't print. I tried cleaning the printer heads, but still not printing black. It is very frustrating since I can't get patterns I want printed! 

Tanya, I like that saying about mistakes being kisses  

DeEtta, that is very early(or very late) to be up and cleaning! Enjoy your time with your guests.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Last night I went to a meeting of the local crocheting guild as they were hosting a presentation by the Lion Brand ambassador. It was very interesting. This is a 5th generation family-owned business, and she is the daughter of the company president. She is also the hostess of Tea with Shira which appears on YouTube. I had seen one episode. Someone, maybe Tanya? Had once mentioned it. This was a very interesting presentation. She brought some of the latest products plus samples that had been knit up. Everyone who came went home with a goody bag, including a ball of Shawl in a Ball. It was a very enjoyable evening. I met several people from my knitting guild, some of whom also belong to the crochet guild. I am thinking now of maybe joining the crochet guild. It will probably be a good place to learn more about crochet, plus everyone was very friendly. I think there were over a hundred people there.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn-hope this is not the case for you, but when I began having problems with my printer such as yours, and it was not needing a new cartridge, it turned out to be the printer head gone bad. Had to get a new printer. Don't know how old your printer it and the make, but mine was a Brother and they provide lifetime support.

Belle--Having guests is always a joy but always so tiring and it causes withdrawal from other involvements. So hope you have a great visit with everyone, hope the sun returns, and look forward to you popping in when you can. The baby blanket project is turning out so successfully. 

Sue--that LB event at the crochet guild really sounds like it was lots of fun with new information and connections. I will have to refresh my memory by reviewing Tea with Shira. I think LB puts out some good information as part of their marketing plan so it works for both the craftswomen as well as the company. And many of their yarns are quite nice.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That does sound a good evening, Sue!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev, thanks for the chuckle with the photo of the groundhogs. Looks like they are an old married couple yelling at each other, lol.

Five months no new yarn - you are a strong woman Tricia.

Winter's Mirage is looking pretty Ronie.

Caryn, nope, your memory is fine.  I hadn't posted. I am going to Alabama for three and a half days of flight training. Yay! I fly out Wed night and return Sun driving DH's truck (10 hours, ugh). This getting a couple of lessons every six months is killing me. So I have this long session and am planning at least one more long session and hopefully that will get me ready for the check ride prep session and the actual check ride to get my license. I might go out to fly by myself a couple of times as well just to practice. Yippee!! The flight instructor said, and I quote, I am going to work her really hard. LOL! DH brought the helo to AL last weekend and she will stay there until we take her to Oshkosh in July for the EAA Airventure airshow. The goal is for me to be able to fly at Oshkosh. The flight instructor lives in AL. A bit cheaper to go there than pay his travel expenses to come to me, and only when his traveling schedule permits. Probably more information than you wanted, lol.

Glad you had a nice evening Sue 

I managed to get another row done on Rapunzel. At this rate I will get it done sometime in about seven months, lol.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--good little article on honey. Not sure I agree with it about babies, but using honey for healing goes back many millennia.
> 
> And you get a gold star for not buying yarn for so long and really working on reducing your stash.
> 
> Ronie--your Winter Mirage looks great. I think most of us have little booboos in our lace work but it will never be seen by anyone but ourselves. I read a knitter once who said that these mistakes are kisses: they remind people that the item was handmade with love


did you see a mistake in my scarf??? I'm not sure what your referring too LOL but thank you I am glad you like it


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone I am glad you like my WM. It is a good size to go over my head if needed or to keep my chest warm.. It is done in a worsted weight so it will be very warm.. 

Melanie I wish you the very best with your training.. it sounds like you are having a wonderful time learning.. even if its a long time between lessons... Please be careful.. I saw where there was air show accident last week  very sad and scary.. 

I'm impressed Tricia that is quite a long time to have been working out of stash... and you have produced some wonderful projects 

DeEtta I am surprised you got so much rain.. we are still waiting they say some time this week.. but today could get up to 85 in Brookings.. I am not sure how warm it will get here... We get some of their heat if the wind is coming from the south... and some coming down the river..(they call it the 'Chetco Effect' LOL I guess mine would be the 'Rogue Effect' all of the heat coming from Medford!! and then the rain starts!! I hope you have a great time with your company... it is what life is all about right 

Sue how lucky can you get... I love the goodie bag and that yarn looks just like your colors  I think joining a crochet group would be amazing.. there are so many elements to crochet to learn that are so beautiful.. I'd love to take a 'Irish Crochet' class...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I like your spice drawer Linda.. that sure looks a lot better than the tiny little cupboard I use.
> 
> Tanya I know the song well... 'Sitting on the dock of the Bay' We have a Willie and Waylon CD and they sing in on there.. they do a very good job with it..
> It was fun and relaxing.. there are 6 of those boats and they are going up and down the southern coast. I have never seen it before!
> ...


Oh my Ronie...I love the colors. They suit the "name" very well. I didn't get much knitting done yesterday, but did work on my sample motifs for my new design. Today we go to get our DL a little ways north of Gig Harbor in Bremerton (hope I spelled it correctly).

Still haven't found all my stuff...but wow have we made a dent in the boxes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Oh my Ronie...I love the colors. They suit the "name" very well. I didn't get much knitting done yesterday, but did work on my sample motifs for my new design. Today we go to get our DL a little ways north of Gig Harbor in Bremerton (hope I spelled it correctly).
> 
> Still haven't found all my stuff...but wow have we made a dent in the boxes.


It is the dent that counts!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, I forgot to say do have a lovely time with your visitors. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> did you see a mistake in my scarf??? I'm not sure what your referring too LOL but thank you I am glad you like it


No, I did not see a mistake but thought you said there were some and I was just being supportive, or trying to be.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Still haven't found all my stuff...but wow have we made a dent in the boxes.


I still have boxes from my last move, 13 years ago, lol!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--the worst thing about unpacking is having to get rid of all the boxes; the dents in their numbers is great. I think you are incredibly organized and focused and seem to get things done in such a timely and organized way. I am sure it will all be finished sooner than later.

Bev--more fun pics. Love the blue eyed grasses. Have them and pink ones on my lawn and they are always such a delight when I see them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Certainly sounds like you are getting settled in. Glad you have already visited a LYS. It would be great if you could get some hands on lace classes started.

Suequote=dragonflylace]Hi all, well more boxes unpacked. Have found all the yarn (at least I think I have)...but the yarn swift, winder, and my little cube organizer shelves are still in the wind. I cast on last night for one of the motifs. Started with one yarn and had to change because it split. Returned to my old stand-by yarn, Alpaca Cloud from KnitPicks...funny how you become so familiar with one type of yarn that some of the others just don't compare.

My office is still a mess. I am trying to use my craft room for my computer and there is plenty of space, but I need a few drawers. Have to work it out!!!

We are getting our Driver's License this week, then the car license, interstate pass, voter's registration. ... wow seems like I am literally starting all over.

We have a little painting that needs to be done and purchased some paint yesterday. Will give it a try. We have two walls in the house that were painted a very dark reddish, orangish color...too dark for a single wall. So we are going to have to use a coat of Kilz (blocker) before painting.

And if anyone wants to come to Washington to unpack boxes, I have two extra rooms, 3 extra beds, your own bath .... do I sound like Tom Sawyer and the fence???

Oh yes, and I found the yarn shop...very nice owner and when I told her I knitted lace, she said, oh, no one knows much about lace here (well, you know where this is going..) Anyway, told her I had a beginning project that I had taught on line and who knows, when I get settled, maybe I will do a class on Winter's Mirage..

Gotta go and get my day started.. Take care.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, sorry about your MIL's leg. At that age the skin is so thin. My mother would just brush by something and tear her skin. She wasn't even aware it had happened.

Sue


linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: MIL seems to be needing more attention lately - small things for the most part until this afternoon. When making a cup of tea to go with her lunch shae dropped the plastic bottle of milk and damaged her leg - a jagged tear of skin, so much blood it looked like a war zone and a very tearful lady. Her neighbour is very good so she called him and he sat with until we could get there and take her to A&E. They have done the basic repairs and then we take her to see the specialist plastic people (nurse's description) to see if anything else needs to be done. Her skin is so thin that healing takes a long time so I can see some weeks of taking her for new dressings. Oh well, it could have been so much worse.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, those fighting groundhogs are something else. I think I would have kept a healthy distance away.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Oh, my goodness, Tricia. 300 pages!!! WOW! You are a better woman than I.
> 
> I am going to get my Urban Gipsy into the round and start working on the body tonight. Getting ready to cast on die Pfeilraupe on Weds.
> 
> Here are some interesting photos I got on our hike this afternoon.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronnie, your Winter's Mirage is looking good.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Oh my Ronie...I love the colors. They suit the "name" very well. I didn't get much knitting done yesterday, but did work on my sample motifs for my new design. Today we go to get our DL a little ways north of Gig Harbor in Bremerton (hope I spelled it correctly).
> 
> Still haven't found all my stuff...but wow have we made a dent in the boxes.


Thanks DFL... I love it!! It comes off the mats today


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> No, I did not see a mistake but thought you said there were some and I was just being supportive, or trying to be.


LOL... the mistakes I was taking about is in the pattern for the Pinchu (sp) shawl that Tricia is making... I was pointing out where I saw the discrepancy's


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> DFL--the worst thing about unpacking is having to get rid of all the boxes; the dents in their numbers is great. I think you are incredibly organized and focused and seem to get things done in such a timely and organized way. I am sure it will all be finished sooner than later.
> 
> Bev--more fun pics. Love the blue eyed grasses. Have them and pink ones on my lawn and they are always such a delight when I see them.


In Oregon.. we have dumpsters for the corrugated card board..  it makes it easy.. it seems that every business has their own.. we have one at the end of the block.. We fill ours every week at work.. I am not sure how Washington does their recycle's.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DeEtta, sounds like you are looking forward to a few busy days. Even if you don't get to do any knitting, I m sure you will have a fun time.

Sue



Belle1 said:


> Been on the quiet side for the last few days. Our weather has been bad and yesterday it actually rained all day -- for awhile I thought I was in the Pacific Northwest -- we had that constant drizzle which for with company us is very unusual. It is middle of the night and I just got up to finish cleaning the house and get started on some cooking. Have guests arriving this afternoon who will be staying for several days and just read via e-mail that another is arriving the day after this group leaves. It is wonderful to have company, but it certainly cuts down on my computer and knitting time.
> 
> Am making a bit of progress toward the completion of the last baby blanket. Once it is done, then I can turn the whole group of knitted items over and refocus my attention on another project -- like getting ready for our lace conversations in June and July.
> 
> Happy knitting my friends -- and unpacking and photography and gardening and, and and.... You are such a talented group.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We are having yet another dull, dark, dreary, rainy day. Per pic GS we were supposed to have three weeks of rain, and this is Week 3. At least it is nit constant rain. I hope this week really will be the end of it, as we are off to the beach for a few days next week.

I am having a couple of days of self-enforced no knitting, as my right index and then yesterday the wrist too, have been bothering me. Then I need to work on a test knit for Elizabeth and a blanket for my GS, Jackson. The other WIPs will just have to await their turn. I may try and go through my stash and do some tidying up here.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I hope it improves soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That does sound a good evening, Sue!


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are having yet another dull, dark, dreary, rainy day. Per pic GS we were supposed to have three weeks of rain, and this is Week 3. At least it is nit constant rain. I hope this week really will be the end of it, as we are off to the beach for a few days next week.
> 
> I am having a couple of days of self-enforced no knitting, as my right index and then yesterday the wrist too, have been bothering me. Then I need to work on a test knit for Elizabeth and a blanket for my GS, Jackson. The other WIPs will just have to await their turn. I may try and go through my stash and do some tidying up here.
> 
> Sue


I really can't complain about cold and grey, at this time of year! But it is definitely chilly this morning, and they are forecasting thunder.
Hoping your finger/hand woes are not too serious. I find it often doesn't help when I have my hand too long on the mouse, more than knitting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Can't believe it is almost 5 months and no yarn purchase y e t. I am starting to see little spaces in the stash however and some sacks of remnants are getting smaller.


Wow, Tricia. Way to use up the stash. Good for you.  Not sure I could do that. Well, I could if you didn't count stash gifts from DD and repurposing sweaters. 

Thanks, Pam. And thanks, Ronie. We were surprised to see them fighting. And, of course, the camera came out immediately.  Thanks, Julie. 

Thanks, Norma and Tanya. I kept seeing these grass stalks with little bundles at the top, that seemed like they should be blossoms sooner or later. Then we found one that had bloomed.  I like their names.

THanks, Caryn. We just were at the right place at the right time.  I am really getting antsy for my new camera to come. 

Wow, Sue, it sounds like a really interesting evening. 

Thanks, Melanie.  At first there was some spitting that clued Gary and I in. We saw them and they were nosing each other and I said, "Muskrat love?" Gary said that there are teeth involved. Then the one grabbed the other by the shoulder and threw him down toward the creek. He jumped up and headed back into the fray. Have a wonderful time in Alabama! 



Sue said:


> Wow, those fighting groundhogs are something else. I think I would have kept a healthy distance away.


THanks, Sue. There was a creek between us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Sue. There was a creek between us.


Can hardly wait for you to have the new camera, either!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I like your spice drawer Linda.. that sure looks a lot better than the tiny little cupboard I use.
> 
> Tanya I know the song well... 'Sitting on the dock of the Bay' We have a Willie and Waylon CD and they sing in on there.. they do a very good job with it..
> It was fun and relaxing.. there are 6 of those boats and they are going up and down the southern coast. I have never seen it before!
> ...


It looks great, Ronie!  I was making this in the shawl but wasn't happy with the way it was knitting up in my lace yarn, so I frogged it and will begin again at some point with another yarn that I hope will work better for me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great!! Well done!!!


Ditto from me, Tricia!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Last night I went to a meeting of the local crocheting guild as they were hosting a presentation by the Lion Brand ambassador. It was very interesting. This is a 5th generation family-owned business, and she is the daughter of the company president. She is also the hostess of Tea with Shira which appears on YouTube. I had seen one episode. Someone, maybe Tanya? Had once mentioned it. This was a very interesting presentation. She brought some of the latest products plus samples that had been knit up. Everyone who came went home with a goody bag, including a ball of Shawl in a Ball. It was a very enjoyable evening. I met several people from my knitting guild, some of whom also belong to the crochet guild. I am thinking now of maybe joining the crochet guild. It will probably be a good place to learn more about crochet, plus everyone was very friendly. I think there were over a hundred people there.
> 
> Sue


That sounds really interesting, Sue, and those are great items you were given there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bev, thanks for the chuckle with the photo of the groundhogs. Looks like they are an old married couple yelling at each other, lol.
> 
> Five months no new yarn - you are a strong woman Tricia.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful and productive time in Alabama with your helo flight training! You have way more courage than I do and I really admire you for it and all the other things you do!

I got the beads I had to order for my Rapunzel yesterday, so am able to keep moving forward on it.  The next clue for me (and you, too, Melanie) came out yesterday. Will see if I can catch up with this before next week's clue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Oh my Ronie...I love the colors. They suit the "name" very well. I didn't get much knitting done yesterday, but did work on my sample motifs for my new design. Today we go to get our DL a little ways north of Gig Harbor in Bremerton (hope I spelled it correctly).
> 
> Still haven't found all my stuff...but wow have we made a dent in the boxes.


Absolutely correct! Is that your closest DL location? Seems like a ways for you to go for that. At least you have dry weather and it's not a bad drive up there from where you are.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> In Oregon.. we have dumpsters for the corrugated card board..  it makes it easy.. it seems that every business has their own.. we have one at the end of the block.. We fill ours every week at work.. I am not sure how Washington does their recycle's.


We have recycling locations at the local transfer stations for the corrugated cardboard, newspapers, etc. It's free and quite handy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, I hope it improves soon!


Me, too, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really can't complain about cold and grey, at this time of year! But it is definitely chilly this morning, and they are forecasting thunder.
> Hoping your finger/hand woes are not too serious. I find it often doesn't help when I have my hand too long on the mouse, more than knitting.


We've had cold, damp and dreary the past three days and a day of sunshine today, so I'm happy. Got out for my walk this morning and then did about an hour and a half of weeding in my flower beds. Once I get all this post-winter stuff cleaned up, it won't take me nearly so long.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh Bev! your photo's are amazing.. I can't believe you got those groundhogs fighting!! I love the blue flowers too... such a perfect shade of blue
> 
> I remember when Mt. St.Helens blew too... I lived in Arizona and my Parents lived in Bend.. Mom said the cars were covered with ash for a long time.. she got some little containers and sent us all some! I remember being worried that it was close to where they were but of course it wasn't and it was fun to listen to my Mom talk about it..
> 
> Julie I am the same way!! I pay very little attention to details sometimes that I won't remember glasses or mustaches, beards.. I don't see the grey hair either.. LOL Needless to say.. I don't recognize people right off again either.. I am so glad my hubby is better at it than me..


Well, I don't notice those things either, or eye color, hair color, but I must notice something because I may not remember a name but will know (usually) if I have met the person before and was very good with voices, especially on the phone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We've had cold, damp and dreary the past three days and a day of sunshine today, so I'm happy. Got out for my walk this morning and then did about an hour and a half of weeding in my flower beds. Once I get all this post-winter stuff cleaned up, it won't take me nearly so long.


Not so very much longer, and it will be the Winter/Summer Solstice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Well, I don't notice those things either, or eye color, hair color, but I must notice something because I may not remember a name but will know (usually) if I have met the person before and was very good with voices, especially on the phone.


Yes, voices are quite a different matter!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my goodness, Tricia. 300 pages!!! WOW! You are a better woman than I.
> 
> I am going to get my Urban Gipsy into the round and start working on the body tonight. Getting ready to cast on die Pfeilraupe on Weds.
> 
> Here are some interesting photos I got on our hike this afternoon.


I wanted to read your topic on the socks, there was part of the topic before and another started after the socks. One was Karen's tatting.

Ordered my new eye glass frames today. Looks like purple, violet and lilac are the current popular colors. I think now I have decided that I see 3 out of 4 people are wearing some shade of purple, lavender, or lilac. And I thought I was being different! Joke's on me!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Tricia some of the rows are off a little.. on the second part where we knit 14 w&t then knit 12 you can't w&t it is the end.. LOL then they have you cast on at the end of the next row and you can't you have to turn it to do the cast on... Yours looks lovely I am sure you are doing it right.. I can see where a beginner knitter would be confused and frustrated.. I just did what I needed to do to make the row work .. all my counts were right so I didn't worry about it..


My pattern does the k12, turn Co 2 then k12 w&t there and in the next set k12, co1, turn (should be turn co1), then k12 w&t.

Row 21 is k14, w&t, row 23 k14 turn, row 25 k12, CO 2 turn. (Sb k12, turn, co2). It took me few times to get it through my head. :roll:

Die Pfeilraupe starts in a day or 2 in Shirley's workshop.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Five months no new yarn - you are a strong woman Tricia


Not strong, broke. New glasses, insurance, tags & taxes, new weed trimmer, denntist, $ here, $ there. My mad money has dribbled away for necessities but at least I had it available!

I think I need to have a shopping spree for my birthday - - in 2 weeks! Oh, where has the time gone?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

GREAT photos, Bev!!! I sure wouldn't want to get in the way of those ground hogs!!!

We're off to another track meet shortly.

Happy Knitting, All!!!

p41


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some photos from Lisa in Portugal


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni. 

Ooo, Julie. Love the photos. The poppies are gorgeous. Love the beach. Formal Gardens remind me of Elizabeth's shawl. The monastery is great.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> The pictures are really interesting, Barbara. I especially like the turtle. Was that done recently?
> 
> I can't imagine it being all that old, but several hundred years from now, when it is a bit more weathered and we are long gone people will wonder who made it and why. As archaeologists today say, it is probably a religious item, when they don't know what something is or was used for! I have been on a couple of digs where we found things that the head archaeologist decided was a "religious item" because they couldn't come up with a reasonable explanation.
> 
> p.27


It drives me nuts when I watch Time Team and they come up with "ritual". I think it usual means daily routine.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> So sorry about your MIL, Linda. That is worrisome. She has a nice neighbor to sit with her.


She is feeling better today, Barbara but already fretting that she can't get about as much as usual; she has been advised to keep her leg elevated as much as possible. We will find out more tomorrow about ongoing care of the wound.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sorry about your MIL Linda. Glad she has you to help her
> 
> Trica, the Flatter swap was/is on Ravelry in Elizabeth's group.
> 
> Dodie, I sometimes imagined that if a future archaeologist found my foot and arm bones they would estimate my height around 5'9 or 5'10. I am barely 5'4, lol. I have skis for feet and gorilla length arms.  My boss is the same height but has little t-rex arms. We joke that I could use the extra fabric from her sleeves (which she always rolls up) on my sleeves (which are always too short).


 :-D


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Beautiful pictures, Linda. I've always loved swans and ducks.
> 
> p34


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping all goes well, and no complications. When my mum had a wound that was slow to heal, the doctor recommended using honey to dress it, and I gather it was a great success.


Thanks, Julie. I have heard that honey promotes healing but for the moment I'm not touching the wound. I'll let the experts look at it again and decide if it needs any further/different treatment. The flap of skin they had to draw back over the wound needs to stabilise I should think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Linda, so sorry about your mil's accident and failing situation. Hugs and prayers to both of you. It is sad to see loved ones become more dependent. Makes them feel less useful. I lived through the situation with grandparents, aunt and parents. It is good she has a good, helpful neighbor and that you live close.
> 
> You might look for some things to make some tasks easier for her. A holder to put on containers with a handle can help. Those flexible plastic containers are flimsy and hard to hold. Some utensils seem slick and a different design with non-slip handles and finger guards can help.


Thank you, Tricia - some good ideas there. She is most upset because she feels she is being a nuisance - my son put her straight and told her not to be so daft, I have had to accompany him to A&E way more times than her. It may sound unsympathetic but it wasn't meant or taken that way; it made her laugh where sympathy and reassurance would have made her weepy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Dodie, thanks. The flowers are a wild flower called Dame's Rocket. They are growing all throughout our hiking area. Beautiful.
> 
> Linda, so sorry to hear of your mom's mishap. I hope that she heals quickly.


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Linda.


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my goodness, Tricia. 300 pages!!! WOW! You are a better woman than I.
> 
> I am going to get my Urban Gipsy into the round and start working on the body tonight. Getting ready to cast on die Pfeilraupe on Weds.
> 
> Here are some interesting photos I got on our hike this afternoon.


Amazing pic of the groundhogs, love the blue flower and I have some of those geraniums in my garden as ground cover.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I like your spice drawer Linda.. that sure looks a lot better than the tiny little cupboard I use.
> 
> Tanya I know the song well... 'Sitting on the dock of the Bay' We have a Willie and Waylon CD and they sing in on there.. they do a very good job with it..
> It was fun and relaxing.. there are 6 of those boats and they are going up and down the southern coast. I have never seen it before!
> ...


Lovely work, Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm sorry about your MIL Linda.. poor thing must of been terrified.. I hope she heals well and isn't in any pain.. My MIL's skin was so thin and she had fallen and was in the hospital.. the nurse removed the bandage and took her skin too!! it was horrible.. but she recovered.. and was with us for many more years.. she was 98 when she passed.. and still just as feisty!!
> 
> When I was working with pots that big we didn't lift them.. at the end of the process there was much less in the pot than what we started with but even then we just slid them over to the sink.. We had a guy there who could help with the heavy stuff


Thanks, Ronie. They have used a non-stick dressing over the wound so hopefully that won't be an issue.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm collecting a list of photos to collect...along with the URL of free patterns. We'll see which has more pages later. <<<G>>>


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Linda, sorry about your MIL's leg. At that age the skin is so thin. My mother would just brush by something and tear her skin. She wasn't even aware it had happened.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are having yet another dull, dark, dreary, rainy day. Per pic GS we were supposed to have three weeks of rain, and this is Week 3. At least it is nit constant rain. I hope this week really will be the end of it, as we are off to the beach for a few days next week.
> 
> I am having a couple of days of self-enforced no knitting, as my right index and then yesterday the wrist too, have been bothering me. Then I need to work on a test knit for Elizabeth and a blanket for my GS, Jackson. The other WIPs will just have to await their turn. I may try and go through my stash and do some tidying up here.
> 
> Sue


Hope the rest helps, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some photos from Lisa in Portugal


Looks really lovely there.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, how nice to have a crochet guild to go to now too. That sounds like it was a fun night and you got presents as well!
Hope your hand gets better fast with some rest. 

Tanya, I have a HP printer and it is really old. I guess it is going to be time to get a new one. Seems like there is always something one needs to spend money on.

Melanie, what a great adventure. Enjoy those helicopter lessons and travel safely! Hope you're not driving the 10 hours home without a stopover! 

Another great picture Bev. You will do wonders with the new one. When is it expected to arrive?

Glad you got your beads for Rapunzel, Pam. Hope you make some good progress on those clues!

Nice travel photos, Julie. I love that field of red poppies. I never thought of going to Porugal, but it sure looks like a lovely place to visit. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Not strong, broke. New glasses, insurance, tags & taxes, new weed trimmer, denntist, $ here, $ there. My mad money has dribbled away for necessities but at least I had it available!
> 
> I think I need to have a shopping spree for my birthday - - in 2 weeks! Oh, where has the time gone?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: for the shopping spree  Bummer to have to use your mad money for necessities but better than not having necessities. I personally have charged toilet paper. Just toilet paper, lol.

Funny but I can't make myself spend big money on yarn. As much as I enjoy the knitting, buying a $50 ball of yarn isn't my thing. Probably why I have a bunch of Knit Picks yarn - still nice but not too pricey.  I do shop sales though so I can have more stuff but not go broke in the process. Had a little laugh the other day about one of my sale finds. I have this pair of heels that needed to be resoled (not the heel tips, the part under the ball of the foot) as I had a really long walk on pavement while wearing them and as they had real leather soles, well... the soles had holes. Beautiful shoes that I picked up for $50, marked down from $325. Last pair, last season, a coupon, and a clearance sale, and they were my size!! The funny part is that I had to pay $30 to get them resoled. More than half the cost of the shoes, lol. But they do look good on


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay! Beads!! Enjoy your knitting Bev. I am on row 8!

Love the photos Julie. But where is the yellow brick road in that poppy field? 

Caryn, straight through excepting food, fuel, and potty breaks. At least I am not towing the trailer.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni.
> 
> Ooo, Julie. Love the photos. The poppies are gorgeous. Love the beach. Formal Gardens remind me of Elizabeth's shawl. The monastery is great.


I agree, great photos and those poppies are gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some photos from Lisa in Portugal


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Julie. I have heard that honey promotes healing but for the moment I'm not touching the wound. I'll let the experts look at it again and decide if it needs any further/different treatment. The flap of skin they had to draw back over the wound needs to stabilise I should think.


That sounds very wise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Looks really lovely there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, how nice to have a crochet guild to go to now too. That sounds like it was a fun night and you got presents as well!
> Hope your hand gets better fast with some rest.
> 
> Tanya, I have a HP printer and it is really old. I guess it is going to be time to get a new one. Seems like there is always something one needs to spend money on.
> ...


My mum had a school friend who married a Portuguese Grandee, but no-one in the family apart from Lisa and Jeanette have actually been there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yay! Beads!! Enjoy your knitting Bev. I am on row 8!
> 
> Love the photos Julie. But where is the yellow brick road in that poppy field?
> 
> Caryn, straight through excepting food, fuel, and potty breaks. At least I am not towing the trailer.


I guess it got transported to Kansas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I agree, great photos and those poppies are gorgeous!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Another great picture Bev. You will do wonders with the new one. *When is it expected to arrive?*


Not soon enough!  Thanks, Caryn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Since I am not knitting for a few days, I have to use my time wisely, and what better way than looking at some patterns.

This designer has some really interesting designs.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-shells

also
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emergency-hat-2
and

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lucky-shawl
and
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-rainbow
and finally,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spiral-mitts-5

This is really pretty:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bisbee-4

and another pretty scarf:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/workday-scarf

and a pretty cowl:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stony-point-cowl

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely pics, Julie. Thanks so much for sharing.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Some photos from Lisa in Portugal


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I like the Stony Point Cowl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Lovely pics, Julie. Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: for the shopping spree  Bummer to have to use your mad money for necessities but better than not having necessities. I personally have charged toilet paper. Just toilet paper, lol.
> 
> Funny but I can't make myself spend big money on yarn. As much as I enjoy the knitting, buying a $50 ball of yarn isn't my thing. Probably why I have a bunch of Knit Picks yarn - still nice but not too pricey.  I do shop sales though so I can have more stuff but not go broke in the process. Had a little laugh the other day about one of my sale finds. I have this pair of heels that needed to be resoled (not the heel tips, the part under the ball of the foot) as I had a really long walk on pavement while wearing them and as they had real leather soles, well... the soles had holes. Beautiful shoes that I picked up for $50, marked down from $325. Last pair, last season, a coupon, and a clearance sale, and they were my size!! The funny part is that I had to pay $30 to get them resoled. More than half the cost of the shoes, lol. But they do look good on


Melanie, know what you mean and I like to see and touch what I am buying. Internet shopping just isn't the same. That leaves me with Red Heart locally and Hobby Lobby about 80 miles away.

For my charity knitting, Red Heart works great but the choices are worsted, bulky, and traditional colors of baby yarn.

Good buy on those shoes. There isn'tmay shoe repair shop around either and then last pair of shoes I had repaired, it cost more than the shoes did new.

I am still wondering where the first half of this year has gone. :shock:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it got transported to Kansas!


Thanks to the magic of tornados, strong winds, and Walt Disney. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thanks to the magic of tornados, strong winds, and Walt Disney. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some photos from Lisa in Portugal


Those are great and places I haven't seen before :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are great and places I haven't seen before :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yay! Beads!! Enjoy your knitting Bev. I am on row 8!
> 
> Love the photos Julie. But where is the yellow brick road in that poppy field?
> 
> Caryn, straight through excepting food, fuel, and potty breaks. At least I am not towing the trailer.


That is a long drive Melanie. Make sure you are well rested. Those Florida highways are very boring!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Not soon enough!  Thanks, Caryn.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Since I am not knitting for a few days, I have to use my time wisely, and what better way than looking at some patterns.
> 
> This designer has some really interesting designs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the links Sue. I really like that spring shells shawl. What a cute idea and it looks so different.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tried keeping up with the posts and sorry not attempting to reply to them .Have been under the weather since last Friday ,read a few posts ,fall asleep .Not that anything was boring ,using the i pad has that effect on me .Still not up to scratch .Think it has been a touch of 'flu and dread to think what it may have been like if I hadn't had the jab .
Spent some happy moments admiring the work many have displayed and scenic and nature pics .Lots of knitting going on .
Take care Melanie but enjoy .
Hope MIL soon heals Linda .I have that problem ,bleeding like a pig as they say .I use alginate dressings .You leave them on for a few days and They don't attach themselves to the wound .I take weeks to heal and my skin is like tissue paper .Yet another penalty of aging !
Best wishes to all .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> She is feeling better today, Barbara but already fretting that she can't get about as much as usual; she has been advised to keep her leg elevated as much as possible. We will find out more tomorrow about ongoing care of the wound.


I am glad she is feeling better. It is a good sign when they are fretting :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I was very taken with the shells shawl, too. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Tried keeping up with the posts and sorry not attempting to reply to them .Have been under the weather since last Friday ,read a few posts ,fall asleep .Not that anything was boring ,using the i pad has that effect on me .Still not up to scratch .Think it has been a touch of 'flu and dread to think what it may have been like if I hadn't had the jab .
> Spent some happy moments admiring the work many have displayed and scenic and nature pics .Lots of knitting going on .
> Take care Melanie but enjoy .
> Hope MIL soon heals Linda .I have that problem ,bleeding like a pig as they say .I use alginate dressings .You leave them on for a few days and They don't attach themselves to the wound .I take weeks to heal and my skin is like tissue paper .Yet another penalty of aging !
> Best wishes to all .


I am sorry you are not well. I hope you improve soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tried keeping up with the posts and sorry not attempting to reply to them .Have been under the weather since last Friday ,read a few posts ,fall asleep .Not that anything was boring ,using the i pad has that effect on me .Still not up to scratch .Think it has been a touch of 'flu and dread to think what it may have been like if I hadn't had the jab .
> Spent some happy moments admiring the work many have displayed and scenic and nature pics .Lots of knitting going on .
> Take care Melanie but enjoy .
> Hope MIL soon heals Linda .I have that problem ,bleeding like a pig as they say .I use alginate dressings .You leave them on for a few days and They don't attach themselves to the wound .I take weeks to heal and my skin is like tissue paper .Yet another penalty of aging !
> Best wishes to all .


And hoping you are back to par quickly!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, feel better soon. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad your MIL is improving Linda.

Hope you feel better soon Ann. We will be here when you come in for a visit.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry you have not been feeling well, Chris. Do hope you will be feeling much better soon.

Sue


annweb said:


> Tried keeping up with the posts and sorry not attempting to reply to them .Have been under the weather since last Friday ,read a few posts ,fall asleep .Not that anything was boring ,using the i pad has that effect on me .Still not up to scratch .Think it has been a touch of 'flu and dread to think what it may have been like if I hadn't had the jab .
> Spent some happy moments admiring the work many have displayed and scenic and nature pics .Lots of knitting going on .
> Take care Melanie but enjoy .
> Hope MIL soon heals Linda .I have that problem ,bleeding like a pig as they say .I use alginate dressings .You leave them on for a few days and They don't attach themselves to the wound .I take weeks to heal and my skin is like tissue paper .Yet another penalty of aging !
> Best wishes to all .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Have a safe trip, Melanie. Good luck with, and enjoy the training.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I hope your hand gets better soon... getting your knitting things in order is always fun.. I seem to find things I either forgot I had or had been looking for  plus then you know what yarn you have 

Tricia I agree there are some discrepancy's in the pattern.. I may of forgotten some but it looks like you did fine.. I got so tired of turning the whole piece and getting my yarn out of the way that I do not look forward to another short row scarf/shawl.. 
I am not doing the Pfeilraupe at this time.. it hurts the wrist after awhile.. and I really need it in good shape for work.. 

Pam we have them at the transfer station too.. (the dump LOL) but they also have them behind business in town too.. and any one is welcome to use them.. 

We are suppose to get some rain today or tomorrow.. actually the rest of the week is suppose to have rain.. I have not seen it yet though... I do hope if it will rain that it will wait until after 10am when I get off the bridge.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Ronie. They have used a non-stick dressing over the wound so hopefully that won't be an issue.


I hope not.. I had never seen or heard of that happening before it happened to my MIL.. her skin must of been terribly thin..  I hope your MIL can get around again soon...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Since I am not knitting for a few days, I have to use my time wisely, and what better way than looking at some patterns.
> 
> This designer has some really interesting designs.
> 
> ...


Bisbee is very pretty. The spring shells is interesting. Might be fun to try. Thanks for the links and hope your hand is better soon.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the pictures Julie...I can't even imagine the planning or building of such a beautiful Monastery  and the Poppies are so pretty... it looks like those sunbathers found a great spot for a tan 

Sue have fun on your Anniversary vacation...  you have waited long enough I do hope the weather is great!! 
We have been getting some cancelations because of the rain we are suppose to get this week... but they have been going on and on about us getting rain all month and we have not gotten any yet!!! I hope the same holds for you at least until you are back home and comfy again.. 

Melanie I am the same way with my yarn... our local drug store has some fairly nice yarn.. mostly all Red Heart but the Red Heart Soft is a nice yarn.. I did pick up some Debra Norvil sock yarn.. and paid more than if I had just gone into Knit Picks and gotten some.. it was a impulse buy but I do like it and it's knitting up very pretty... I get most all my yarn from Knit Picks on sale or Craftsy also on sale.. both places have been good to me 

Well yesterday I was bringing in a large rack of coats and felt my hip pop then grind.. I kept thinking of Julies 'bone on bone' predicament.. and was scared to death.. but it feels great today.. I'll know more as the day goes on... I just hope it doesn't put me out of work any... I am going to have a talk with my boss over this whole situation.. maybe there could be a better way of doing this.. 

I am going to be on the bridge for a good 45 mins to an hour today so I am taking my crochet dish rag with me and get some more rows done on it.. I made it too big so it is taking me awhile to do .. plus I wanted the other WIP's done..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Tried keeping up with the posts and sorry not attempting to reply to them .Have been under the weather since last Friday ,read a few posts ,fall asleep .Not that anything was boring ,using the i pad has that effect on me .Still not up to scratch .Think it has been a touch of 'flu and dread to think what it may have been like if I hadn't had the jab .
> Spent some happy moments admiring the work many have displayed and scenic and nature pics .Lots of knitting going on .
> Take care Melanie but enjoy .
> Hope MIL soon heals Linda .I have that problem ,bleeding like a pig as they say .I use alginate dressings .You leave them on for a few days and They don't attach themselves to the wound .I take weeks to heal and my skin is like tissue paper .Yet another penalty of aging !
> Best wishes to all .


Get well soon, Ann, sorry you have been under the weather.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm back to being able to post photos at home... I will be reviewing past pages for the info I requested. :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'm back to being able to post photos at home... I will be reviewing past pages for the info I requested. :thumbup:


Good news! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I'm back to being able to post photos at home... I will be reviewing past pages for the info I requested. :thumbup:


Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Ronie! Lisa is shortly going to Morocco ending up in the city of Fez, so I hope there will be more photos.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW OPEN.

PFEILRAUPE SHAWL - SCARF- Workshop MAY l9/2016

PLEASE GO TO THE FOLLOWING LINK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-404166-1.html#9116719

This is for the information of the lace party members- please check this out if you are interested


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for all the links Sue. I really like that spring shells shawl. What a cute idea and it looks so different.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry you are not well. I hope you improve soon.


Me, too, Ann.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue I hope your hand gets better soon... getting your knitting things in order is always fun.. I seem to find things I either forgot I had or had been looking for  plus then you know what yarn you have
> 
> Tricia I agree there are some discrepancy's in the pattern.. I may of forgotten some but it looks like you did fine.. I got so tired of turning the whole piece and getting my yarn out of the way that I do not look forward to another short row scarf/shawl..
> I am not doing the Pfeilraupe at this time.. it hurts the wrist after awhile.. and I really need it in good shape for work..
> ...


We're expecting much the same weather up here for the next several days. Rain isn't supposed to hit us until later today. Hopefully yours will hold off until you get off the bridge.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Tricia I agree there are some discrepancy's in the pattern.. I may of forgotten some but it looks like you did fine.. I got so tired of turning the whole piece and getting my yarn out of the way that I do not look forward to another short row scarf/shawl..


Ronie, I hold the skein/ball of yarn and needles when turning to keep it from tangling too much. It is a little more time and trouble but less than untangling as the article gets longer. Try it on a sample or washcloth


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a cute story! Up here in Seattle, we didn't really get much ash, but my family down in the Olympia area did get some. The winds that day sent most of it over to Eastern Washington where it looked like night all day long. Amazing!


We got ash here in Minnesota, too. Our sunsets were stunning all summer long. If I remember right, there were grumblings about the air quality. :shock:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on using so much of your stash, Tricia!!! Talk about self-control! You have it in bucket fulls! :thumbup:

Your WM is gorgeous, Ronie! I love how the coloring worked out. You will get a lot of use out of this one.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, I forgot to say do have a lovely time with your visitors. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I just blocked my Winters Mirage.. it it the second one I have made.It is grey to white. I'll get a better picture once it is off the mat's


Ronie, it looks beautiful from here. I like the color gradation, I've never tried a yarn like that. I'm going to have to find some. What is the brand name, please.

p41


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> LOL... the mistakes I was taking about is in the pattern for the Pinchu (sp) shawl that Tricia is making... I was pointing out where I saw the discrepancy's


What you did in regards to that pattern is exactly what I did with the two feathers I have done. 

Melanie, have a great time!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds really interesting, Sue, and those are great items you were given there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am curious about that shawl in a ball yarn. It looks interesting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Tricia - some good ideas there. She is most upset because she feels she is being a nuisance - my son put her straight and told her not to be so daft, I have had to accompany him to A&E way more times than her. It may sound unsympathetic but it wasn't meant or taken that way; it made her laugh where sympathy and reassurance would have made her weepy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nothing like reverse psychology sometimes to do the trick. I am glad she is feeling better today.

Gorgeous photos, Julie! How old is that garden? It is stunning!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: for the shopping spree
> 
> ...... Had a little laugh the other day about one of my sale finds. .... Beautiful shoes that I picked up for $50, marked down from $325. Last pair, last season, a coupon, and a clearance sale, and they were my size!! The funny part is that I had to pay $30 to get them resoled. More than half the cost of the shoes, lol. But they do look good on


And still a good deal, compared to $325 anyway!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: MIL seems to be needing more attention lately - small things for the most part until this afternoon. When making a cup of tea to go with her lunch shae dropped the plastic bottle of milk and damaged her leg - a jagged tear of skin, so much blood it looked like a war zone and a very tearful lady. Her neighbour is very good so she called him and he sat with until we could get there and take her to A&E. They have done the basic repairs and then we take her to see the specialist plastic people (nurse's description) to see if anything else needs to be done. Her skin is so thin that healing takes a long time so I can see some weeks of taking her for new dressings. Oh well, it could have been so much worse.


I'm sorry for your MIL. It's tough getting older and having that very thin skin. I hope she feels better soon and it heals quickly.

p 38


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Tried keeping up with the posts and sorry not attempting to reply to them .Have been under the weather since last Friday ,read a few posts ,fall asleep .Not that anything was boring ,using the i pad has that effect on me .Still not up to scratch .Think it has been a touch of 'flu and dread to think what it may have been like if I hadn't had the jab .
> Spent some happy moments admiring the work many have displayed and scenic and nature pics .Lots of knitting going on .
> Take care Melanie but enjoy .
> Hope MIL soon heals Linda .I have that problem ,bleeding like a pig as they say .I use alginate dressings .You leave them on for a few days and They don't attach themselves to the wound .I take weeks to heal and my skin is like tissue paper .Yet another penalty of aging !
> Best wishes to all .


I sure hope you start to perk up soon, Ann.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> They are beautiful, Caryn
> 
> I finished the first half of the WW shawl and have cast on the second half.


I have had to put it aside for a while. I have a new pattern that I have just started that is pretty much a rush job! Will talk more about it later.

p 39


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some interesting photos I got on our hike this afternoon.


Bev, wonderful pictures. The animals were fighting over a female, I'm sure! Probably trying to show her which one is the more virile.

p40


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm a regular again...yeah...almost done with the craft room...starting on the Living Room and the books in the den next...whewwww!!! Sure any of you don't want to join me.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--your Winter Mirage looks great. I think most of us have little booboos in our lace work but it will never be seen by anyone but ourselves. I read a knitter once who said that these mistakes are kisses: they remind people that the item was handmade with love


It is said that the Amish always put a mistake in their work on purpose. The reason is only God is perfect, so the little mistake is their way to say they are not.

p 41


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Last night I went to a meeting of the local crocheting guild as they were hosting a presentation by the Lion Brand ambassador. It was very interesting. This is a 5th generation family-owned business, and she is the daughter of the company president. She is also the hostess of Tea with Shira which appears on YouTube. I had seen one episode. Someone, maybe Tanya? Had once mentioned it. This was a very interesting presentation. She brought some of the latest products plus samples that had been knit up. Everyone who came went home with a goody bag, including a ball of Shawl in a Ball. It was a very enjoyable evening. I met several people from my knitting guild, some of whom also belong to the crochet guild. I am thinking now of maybe joining the crochet guild. It will probably be a good place to learn more about crochet, plus everyone was very friendly. I think there were over a hundred people there. Sue


It sounds like a lovely evening, Sue. What a nice bunch of stuff. I hope that bag is big enough to put a project in! Do join the crochet guild. You'll enjoy it, I'm sure.

p 42


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Tricia, no yarn in 5 months. I'd go gaga if I didn't buy yarn in that long. You have a very strong no factor! Much stronger than mine. I have promised not to buy any more yarn for a long time, I have way too much and I can't knit fast enough. I'll probably still have a thousand skeins of yarn when I die and John will have to get rid of it. I shudder to think what he would do with it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Melanie, sounds like you have your summer taken up with flying. I hope you get the license soon. It's on helicopters isn't it?

p 42


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

DeEtta, I forgot also. Have a great time with your visitors. I'm sure you'll have a good time.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Suequote=dragonflylace]Hi all, well more boxes unpacked. Have found all the yarn (at least I think I have)...but the yarn swift, winder, and my little cube organizer shelves are still in the wind. I cast on last night for one of the motifs. Started with one yarn and had to change because it split. Returned to my old stand-by yarn, Alpaca Cloud from KnitPicks...funny how you become so familiar with one type of yarn that some of the others just don't compare."

I'm looking forward to your next pattern, DFL. I've never bought Alpaca Cloud, if that is your standby, I'll have to try it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Suequote=dragonflylace]Hi all, well more boxes unpacked. Have found all the yarn (at least I think I have)...but the yarn swift, winder, and my little cube organizer shelves are still in the wind. I cast on last night for one of the motifs. Started with one yarn and had to change because it split. Returned to my old stand-by yarn, Alpaca Cloud from KnitPicks...funny how you become so familiar with one type of yarn that some of the others just don't compare."
> 
> I'm looking forward to your next pattern, DFL. I've never bought Alpaca Cloud, if that is your standby, I'll have to try it.


I used Alpaca Cloud for my Formal Gardens. Beautiful to work with.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> There was a creek between us.


Bev, it looks like I was wrong and they were fighting over the new home, not possession of a lady. They are still great pictures.

p 44


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some photos from Lisa in Portugal


Julie, those are wonderful pictures. I think I like the flowers and the church equally as the best!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Since I am not knitting for a few days, I have to use my time wisely, and what better way than looking at some patterns.
> 
> This designer has some really interesting designs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the patterns, Sue.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ann, get better soon. It's not good to be "under the weather". It could be a flu that wasn't included in the vaccine.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I used Alpaca Cloud for my Formal Gardens. Beautiful to work with.


Thanks, Barbara. When I need some more yarn, I'll remember it. Of course that will be in a hundred years or so!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I am all caught up with the LP. Now on to knitting!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> I am all caught up with the LP. Now on to knitting!


That's great :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nothing like reverse psychology sometimes to do the trick. I am glad she is feeling better today.
> 
> Gorgeous photos, Julie! How old is that garden? It is stunning!


The only information she gave is that it is in Portugal- I can ask Lisa on facebook I guess. I thought it was interesting _vis a vis_ Elizabeth's scarf, FG.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> It is said that the Amish always put a mistake in their work on purpose. The reason is only God is perfect, so the little mistake is their way to say they are not.
> 
> p 41


As do the Muslim crafters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Julie, those are wonderful pictures. I think I like the flowers and the church equally as the best!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> LOL... the mistakes I was taking about is in the pattern for the Pinchu (sp) shawl that Tricia is making... I was pointing out where I saw the discrepancy's


Ah, I see. That is what happens when you are reading fast when tired with eyes that always work cockeyed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> In Oregon.. we have dumpsters for the corrugated card board..  it makes it easy.. it seems that every business has their own.. we have one at the end of the block.. We fill ours every week at work.. I am not sure how Washington does their recycle's.


My town recycles cardboard and almost everything else. But you still have to cut or flatten the boxes and cart them to the dump. A couple of small boxes is not a problem but when you have dozens of them that is another story.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Dodie. I walked by that tree in my hike this afternoon and the winner stuck his out through some of the roots. Unfortunately, my battery died on the camera, so I did not get a picture. But he looked quite pleased.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: for the shopping spree  Bummer to have to use your mad money for necessities but better than not having necessities. I personally have charged toilet paper. Just toilet paper, lol.
> 
> Funny but I can't make myself spend big money on yarn. As much as I enjoy the knitting, buying a $50 ball of yarn isn't my thing. Probably why I have a bunch of Knit Picks yarn - still nice but not too pricey.  I do shop sales though so I can have more stuff but not go broke in the process. Had a little laugh the other day about one of my sale finds. I have this pair of heels that needed to be resoled (not the heel tips, the part under the ball of the foot) as I had a really long walk on pavement while wearing them and as they had real leather soles, well... the soles had holes. Beautiful shoes that I picked up for $50, marked down from $325. Last pair, last season, a coupon, and a clearance sale, and they were my size!! The funny part is that I had to pay $30 to get them resoled. More than half the cost of the shoes, lol. But they do look good on


I rarely spend on really expensive yarn either, on the other hand having nice, comfortable shoes can't be stressed too much. I love shoes.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, I like the Stony Point Cowl.


Me too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tried keeping up with the posts and sorry not attempting to reply to them .Have been under the weather since last Friday ,read a few posts ,fall asleep .Not that anything was boring ,using the i pad has that effect on me .Still not up to scratch .Think it has been a touch of 'flu and dread to think what it may have been like if I hadn't had the jab .
> Spent some happy moments admiring the work many have displayed and scenic and nature pics .Lots of knitting going on .
> Take care Melanie but enjoy .
> Hope MIL soon heals Linda .I have that problem ,bleeding like a pig as they say .I use alginate dressings .You leave them on for a few days and They don't attach themselves to the wound .I take weeks to heal and my skin is like tissue paper .Yet another penalty of aging !
> Best wishes to all .


Hope you feel better quickly, Ann.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad she is feeling better. It is a good sign when they are fretting :thumbup:


True.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm sorry for your MIL. It's tough getting older and having that very thin skin. I hope she feels better soon and it heals quickly.
> 
> p 38


Thank you, Dodie. Took her for a dressing change today and all is going well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Dodie. Took her for a dressing change today and all is going well.


 :thumbup: So glad to hear that, Linda!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: So glad to hear that, Linda!


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My camera came today. Unfortunately, we were not at home at the time. So, I will get to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> Tricia, no yarn in 5 months. I'd go gaga if I didn't buy yarn in that long. You have a very strong no factor! Much stronger than mine. I have promised not to buy any more yarn for a long time, I have way too much and I can't knit fast enough. I'll probably still have a thousand skeins of yarn when I die and John will have to get rid of it. I shudder to think what he would do with it.


I may buy some for my birthday. A purple to go with my new glasses, maybe. Wonder how the caterpillar arrow would look in a purple? With a name like that it should be green


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Ronie, it looks beautiful from here. I like the color gradation, I've never tried a yarn like that. I'm going to have to find some. What is the brand name, please.
> 
> p41


I'm not real sure but I want to say Lion Brands cookies and cream. I normally keep all my yarn bands but I can't seem to find this one..  I just looked it up.. and that is what it is.. I want to get more I like the way it knits up and the colors are great... they have lots of different colors.. http://www.google.com/search?q=Lion+brand+cookies+and+cream&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
They are called Ice Cream yarns.. I looked at all the ones they have and I really want to get some more now  I may have to order some!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Dodie. Took her for a dressing change today and all is going well.


Great news!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> It is said that the Amish always put a mistake in their work on purpose. The reason is only God is perfect, so the little mistake is their way to say they are not.
> 
> p 41


I was told that when I was just learning to Quilt  I thought it was such a nice tradition and it also gave me the good excuse to not try to make it 100% perfect.. I have a quilt top that my Great Aunt made and one of the squares is backwards  She did it on purpose..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ah, I see. That is what happens when you are reading fast when tired with eyes that always work cockeyed.


I know what you mean... and my fingers type backwards...LOL I can delete more than I get posted when I'm tired..

I do agree taking a lot of boxes would be best if they went to the dump... When we lived on the ranch they told us that it would be best to keep our boxes..LOL you just never know when one of the other parts of the ranch will need you.. then you pack up and move. The second move was the last time hubby put up with it.. and we moved to the coast.

Bev that was cute! it reminds me of the book Winds and the Willows... all the fussing going on..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!!! Bev... I am sure you will have a hard time putting it down when you do get your hands on it..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Linda,glad to hear your mil is healing and the dressing change went well. 

Yay Bev! The camera is here. Too bad you missed the delivery, but tomorrow will be here before you know it. 

Ann, glad you're feeling a little better. No fun to have the flu. 

Ronie, thanks for the link to the yarn. It really is very nice and such pretty colors. 

Here's a picture of another beautiful sunset tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda,glad to hear your mil is healing and the dressing change went well.
> 
> Yay Bev! The camera is here. Too bad you missed the delivery, but tomorrow will be here before you know it.
> 
> ...


It surely is pretty!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It surely is pretty!


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous sunset, Caryn. 

Yes, tomorrow will be here before I know it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--beautiful sunset. So fortunate that you have such views year round.

Bev--You must feel like a kid waiting for his birthday presents. Hope you don't disappear on us while you explore your new 'toy.'


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful sunset Caryn..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> We got ash here in Minnesota, too. Our sunsets were stunning all summer long. If I remember right, there were grumblings about the air quality. :shock:


I know - it definitely headed east. Isn't it funny that people would grumble about air quality from a natural occurrence? Not as if anyone had any control over it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I'm a regular again...yeah...almost done with the craft room...starting on the Living Room and the books in the den next...whewwww!!! Sure any of you don't want to join me.


Great progress!! I would love to join you, but can't get over your way right now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--some very nice patterns. Frankie Brown seems to have a new technique she is playing with. The Berroco shawl uses a flower motif that is almost identical to the one I used on my gd's purple sweater. It does look good as a centerpiece on a shawl.

Hope your hands feel better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Ann, get better soon. It's not good to be "under the weather". It could be a flu that wasn't included in the vaccine.


My DH and I both had some sort of crud last month that just didn't want to go away. Mine ended up turning into a sinus infection. I'm almost completely well now and DH is completely well. It wasn't any fun, that's for sure.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My camera came today. Unfortunately, we were not at home at the time. So, I will get to pick it up tomorrow.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here's a picture of another beautiful sunset tonight.


That is beautiful, Caryn!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've completed a few more items...but not getting knocked offline every 5 minutes is VERY appreciated. I'm glad I have my portable...but the photos generated/viewed are lousy compared to my desktop computer situations.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie..your mention of Muslim crafters reminds me that when I was working some of the Muslim children had tops with a range of beautiful patterns made by relatives , just out of their heads .
Tricia ..reading of your purple specs my readers ..one purple ,one turquoise and a red .
Caryn..beautiful scene.
Pam..isn't it frustrating to get something hanging on making you less than well? Feel fine all day now but evening time not so good.
Karen ...took a few moments to dawn on me it was a bird in flight !
Linda ..good news re MIL .
Last week took friend out ,must have been heading to be unwell at the time She collapsed and we ended up in a hospital where she was admitted and could be having a pace maker fitted tomorrow .Makes my being unwell sink into insignificance .
DFL ...would love to come over but an eleven hour flight doesn't appeal !


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> Julie..your mention of Muslim crafters reminds me that when I was working some of the Muslim children had tops with a range of beautiful patterns made by relatives , just out of their heads .
> Tricia ..reading of your purple specs my readers ..one purple ,one turquoise and a red .
> Caryn..beautiful scene.
> Pam..isn't it frustrating to get something hanging on making you less than well? Feel fine all day now but evening time not so good.
> ...


Would you believe that even having 1000 ASA film (or faster) or my digital camera in movie-camera mode could not slow down those duck wings? Only hummingbirds, ducks, quail, and pheasant seem immediately related on take off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie..your mention of Muslim crafters reminds me that when I was working some of the Muslim children had tops with a range of beautiful patterns made by relatives , just out of their heads .
> Tricia ..reading of your purple specs my readers ..one purple ,one turquoise and a red .
> Caryn..beautiful scene.
> Pam..isn't it frustrating to get something hanging on making you less than well? Feel fine all day now but evening time not so good.
> ...


 :thumbup: And of course depending on how strict they are, without depicting Allah's creations.
:thumbdown: Sorry about your friend, but maybe it was fortuitous you were with her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I've completed a few more items...but not getting knocked offline every 5 minutes is VERY appreciated. I'm glad I have my portable...but the photos generated/viewed are lousy compared to my desktop computer situations.


I have gone back to these several times now- but cannot find the duck in the middle pic!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda,glad to hear your mil is healing and the dressing change went well.
> 
> Yay Bev! The camera is here. Too bad you missed the delivery, but tomorrow will be here before you know it.
> 
> ...


What a dramatic photo. Love it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie..your mention of Muslim crafters reminds me that when I was working some of the Muslim children had tops with a range of beautiful patterns made by relatives , just out of their heads .
> Tricia ..reading of your purple specs my readers ..one purple ,one turquoise and a red .
> Caryn..beautiful scene.
> Pam..isn't it frustrating to get something hanging on making you less than well? Feel fine all day now but evening time not so good.
> ...


Best wishes to your friend, Ann. Hope all goes well. Bet it was pretty traumatic for you too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I've completed a few more items...but not getting knocked offline every 5 minutes is VERY appreciated. I'm glad I have my portable...but the photos generated/viewed are lousy compared to my desktop computer situations.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Dodie. Took her for a dressing change today and all is going well.


That is really good news :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I


eshlemania said:


> My camera came today. Unfortunately, we were not at home at the time. So, I will get to pick it up tomorrow.


I am excited, too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> My DH and I both had some sort of crud last month that just didn't want to go away. Mine ended up turning into a sinus infection. I'm almost completely well now and DH is completely well. It wasn't any fun, that's for sure.


I am glad you are both better. Sinus infections are nasty :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I've completed a few more items...but not getting knocked offline every 5 minutes is VERY appreciated. I'm glad I have my portable...but the photos generated/viewed are lousy compared to my desktop computer situations.


Wow! What an action shot! Lovely knitting too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, sorry about you friend and I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, love your photos.  I have looked and looked at the third pic and cannot see where she was hiding. Great action shot. 

Tanya, I imagine the next few days will be filled to the brim. I will probably start on the Auto settings and learn as I go.

Thanks, Norma. I am glad to know that I am not the only one on pins and needles. 

I started on the workshop last night-die Pfiffleroar, or something like that.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad people enjoyed the sunset picture. It was like the sky was on fire and it kept changing. I am lucky to have that view to enjoy.

Karen I can't see the duck before flight either, but wow, that was a great shot you got of her in flight! Nice knitting too. 

Pam, glad you are feeling better.

Looks like it's going to be a cloudy, rainy day here today. The garden is loving it and things are really growing fast now. Hope to be harvesting spinach, maybe in another week! 

Busy working on Elizabeth's First Gift MKAL, and Toni's test knit. Enjoying the challenge of both. WW is on hold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A very early 'Good Morning' from here.
Toni, I think it was, was asking about the photo of the Formal Garden in Portugal, Lisa tells me it is in the grounds of the *Quinta da Bacaihoa* and dates from the 1500's.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I'm a regular again...yeah...almost done with the craft room...starting on the Living Room and the books in the den next...whewwww!!! Sure any of you don't want to join me.


I would LOVE to help you with your books! I'm not so sure how helpful I would be though. Yours books might go from box to shelf pretty slowly!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I have had to put it aside for a while. I have a new pattern that I have just started that is pretty much a rush job! Will talk more about it later.
> 
> p 39


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Dodie. Took her for a dressing change today and all is going well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous sunset, Caryn.
> 
> Yes, tomorrow will be here before I know it.


Tomorrow is here!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I've completed a few more items...but not getting knocked offline every 5 minutes is VERY appreciated. I'm glad I have my portable...but the photos generated/viewed are lousy compared to my desktop computer situations.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very early 'Good Morning' from here.
> Toni, I think it was, was asking about the photo of the Formal Garden in Portugal, Lisa tells me it is in the grounds of the *Quinta da Bacaihoa* and dates from the 1500's.


I thought the garden would be pretty old. Thank you for digging that up, Julie! It does remind you of Elizabeth's FG.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Good Morning everyone...been up since 5am PST...wow...first time I didn't sleep until 6:30 or 7:00....the temperature took a little dip last night...guess that's why I woke up so early. 

Everything is going well...went out to the store yesterday...drove on my own...it's going to take a while before I really know my way around. But I bought groceries and made it back home...so at least that's something.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great progress!! I would love to join you, but can't get over your way right now.


Same here... I'd love to go help you DFL!!! too bad Pam, Dodie and I couldn't just pop in!!! your home would be in shape real fast.. of course you run the risk of hand on personal advanced lace lessons 

Great bib Karen... and action photo.. I don't see the duck in the middle picture either...

Ann it was good you were with your friend... this flu sent my Sis to the hospital too... she had a heart attack also.. it has been a terrible flu season.. I hope you are on the mend and feeling like yourself again..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Good Morning everyone...been up since 5am PST...wow...first time I didn't sleep until 6:30 or 7:00....the temperature took a little dip last night...guess that's why I woke up so early.
> 
> Everything is going well...went out to the store yesterday...drove on my own...it's going to take a while before I really know my way around. But I bought groceries and made it back home...so at least that's something.


Well I slept in for you ... Pretty soon all the checkers will know you and you will feel like part of the community !


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't go in until noon today... YAY I have some knitting time  
We got some rain finally.. with all the talk of rain everyday and we never got any I am glad it finally showed up  My plants like rain water much more than me watering them everyday.. I sure hope things start doing well.. I took pictures about 3 or so weeks ago... I should go out and take more and see the difference! I doubt there is any 

Have a wonderful day all... I'll check back in later.. 

Have fun with the new work shop .. I can't remember the name either.. I guess it is the DP shawl...LOL


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you are both better. Sinus infections are nasty :thumbdown:


Thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pam..isn't it frustrating to get something hanging on making you less than well? Feel fine all day now but evening time not so good.


It is, Ann. We referred to it as peaks and valleys throughout the day. We both seem to be over it now.  Hopefully you will be completely well soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wow! What an action shot! Lovely knitting too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, glad you are feeling better.


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--great action shot of the bird. The previous picture i understand to be your humor-lol. Nice dishcloth.

Pam/Ann--happy to know you are on the mend. My formula for dealing with illness always begins with mega doses of Vit C, Vit D3 and probiotics. Then depending on the conditions will add herbs such as echinacea, golden seal, mullein, etc. Homeopathy works great. And of course eliminate all sugars, processed foods, GMOs, etc. Lots of veggies and fruits. And I never would do those flu vaccines as they are very dangerous, causing many cases of nasty flu themselves. The list of problems with them is very long.

Caryn--I have seen flaming skies at sunset around here and they are utterly magnificent. Where I live the sunsets are hidden by a mountain and it took me years to adjust to not having them on a daily basis as I had before.

DFL--sounds like you are settling in just fine. It is a bit uncomfortable learning the roads and locations of resources like yarn and food but that happens pretty quickly. I like to just drive around when going to a new area to get a lay of the land and how the roads system works. Helps remove my stress for local traveling.

We are having somewhat cold weather with nites in the very low 40's and days just now hitting 70*F. Beautiful weather for gardening or just being outside. Not much rain since that rainy period a couple of weeks ago. Plant growing patterns seem disrupted and as I mentioned a few days ago only one of my large hyacinths came up and none on my new tulips. But am happy so say that some of the alliums are in bloom and still hoping to see the poppies.

Knitting is frustrating. Am now struggling to install the safety eyes on the 2 bears. The ones I bought came with metal washers that are way to tight for bare finger pressure and am now looking for a metal tube and handle to do the job. The stress is that I have an environmental assessment to do for tonite and my commission is not helping and the bears need to be finished for Sunday. Life in the fast lane.....


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I don't go in until noon today... YAY I have some knitting time
> We got some rain finally.. with all the talk of rain everyday and we never got any I am glad it finally showed up  My plants like rain water much more than me watering them everyday.. I sure hope things start doing well.. I took pictures about 3 or so weeks ago... I should go out and take more and see the difference! I doubt there is any
> 
> Have a wonderful day all... I'll check back in later..
> ...


Could call it ca or arrow the English translation is Caterpillar Arrow.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DFL, sounds like you are settling in. Good for you, venturing out on your own. Just think how far you have come and all the ground covered to get you here. Now you are just letting the dust settle. 

Tanya, hope you get all on your list done today, or at least as much as need be.

Well, it's here. In my house. Sitting in a nest.  I sat at the diningroom table and zoomed through the house and out the livingroom window and got a close up of the trees about 400 feet at the back of the lot. Very, very cool. Planning on having DS-middle-come over tonight if it suits him and getting everything uploaded on the computer properly. I have two CDs, one from Nikon and one I think is a copy of the manual. I received a manual with the camera, but it is in Japanese. I also want to keep the camera program for my old camera, as it is a good one, and fits in my purse and I still want to use it. Anyway, it's here!!!!! Woohoo!! I was a bit speechless after I opened it. Can you believe that??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Could call it ca or arrow the English translation is Caterpillar Arrow.


Pfeilraupe is the German!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DFL, sounds like you are settling in. Good for you, venturing out on your own. Just think how far you have come and all the ground covered to get you here. Now you are just letting the dust settle.
> 
> Tanya, hope you get all on your list done today, or at least as much as need be.
> 
> Well, it's here. In my house. Sitting in a nest.  I sat at the diningroom table and zoomed through the house and out the livingroom window and got a close up of the trees about 400 feet at the back of the lot. Very, very cool. Planning on having DS-middle-come over tonight if it suits him and getting everything uploaded on the computer properly. I have two CDs, one from Nikon and one I think is a copy of the manual. I received a manual with the camera, but it is in Japanese. I also want to keep the camera program for my old camera, as it is a good one, and fits in my purse and I still want to use it. Anyway, it's here!!!!! Woohoo!! I was a bit speechless after I opened it. Can you believe that??


It looks such a beauty!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--you are clearly moving into a professional mode with this camera. Yea for you!

Karen--caterpiller arrow? What a strange concept.

Have just reread the zoning code, at least sections that are relevant to me now. Tedious but very interesting. These should be required reading when moving into an area so you know all the details of what is required or allowed. I would venture to say that most people never even think of doing this until faced with a problem regarding a project they wish to do. I know, how nerdy of me (LOL)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't create the pattern...that is what the originator of the pattern called it. Strange things occur going from the language of origin to English...and back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I didn't create the pattern...that is what the originator of the pattern called it. Strange things occur going from the language of origin to English...and back.


Very hard to distinguish!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, it is beautiful and shiny and new :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think a lot of people just dont get the nuances of a foreign language. They take one definition of part of a word add that to one definition of the second part of the word and tout that as being the true meaning, and forget about colloquial or figurative meaning. People are calling it Caterpillar Arrow and also Arrow Caterpillar, which are similar but not the same. "Raupe" is the noun for caterpillar, and there are several definitions for Pfeil, including Arrow and interestingly Pillar. You cannot always translate word for word from one language to another. I have looked at some Google translations that are absolutely terrible and more confusing than helpful. In once instance it translated the German word Umschlag as "envelope" which is probably the most common translation in everyday usage, but in knitting terminology it means "yo".

That said, Pfeilraupe is a very interesting pattern and beautiful scarf/shawl, and I look forward to seeing pics of LPers WIPs and FOs

Sue


kaixixang said:


> I didn't create the pattern...that is what the originator of the pattern called it. Strange things occur going from the language of origin to English...and back.





Lurker 2 said:


> Very hard to distinguish!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think a lot of people just dont get the nuances of a foreign language. They take one definition of part of a word add that to one definition of the second part of the word and tout that as being the true meaning, and forget about colloquial or figurative meaning. People are calling it Caterpillar Arrow and also Arrow Caterpillar, which are similar but not the same. "Raupe" is the noun for caterpillar, and there are several definitions for Pfeil, including Arrow and interestingly Pillar. You cannot always translate word for word from one language to another. I have looked at some Google translations that are absolutely terrible and more confusing than helpful. In once instance it translated the German word Umschlag as "envelope" which is probably the most common translation in everyday usage, but in knitting terminology it means "yo".
> 
> That said, Pfeilraupe is a very interesting pattern and beautiful scarf/shawl, and I look forward to seeing pics of LPers WIPs and FOs
> 
> Sue


You are so right about language. And it is colloquialism that make the language rich so losing them in translation really is a travesty. And of course trying to do a google translate for patterns is a very sad joke most of the time.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I really have a soft spot for languages. As a teenager I dreamed of working as an interpreter at the UN, which I soon realized was really impossible. Not only do you have to be fluent but you have to be able to hear the one language and be thinking in the other language all at the same time. Had I not married and moved westwards I would have moved east to Europe to work. I was looking to work in Paris when I met my DH and my life took a totally different turn. When I met him in London I was working in London for P&G's Scandinavian division. A year after I came over here the whole division moved to Sweden, and I might have been able to move with them.

It is funny when you think about "might have's". I guess that is part of growing old(er). Whilst I have been taking a break from knitting, I have been going through a lot of stuff, triggering a lot of memories.
Sue


tamarque said:


> You are so right about language. And it is colloquialism that make the language rich so losing them in translation really is a travesty. And of course trying to do a google translate for patterns is a very sad joke most of the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I really have a soft spot for languages. As a teenager I dreamed of working as an interpreter at the UN, which I soon realized was really impossible. Not only do you have to be fluent but you have to be able to hear the one language and be thinking in the other language all at the same time. Had I not married and moved westwards I would have moved east to Europe to work. I was looking to work in Paris when I met my DH and my life took a totally different turn. When I met him in London I was working in London for P&G's Scandinavian division. A year after I came over here the whole division moved to Sweden, and I might have been able to move with them.
> 
> It is funny when you think about "might have's". I guess that is part of growing old(er). Whilst I have been taking a break from knitting, I have been going through a lot of stuff, triggering a lot of memories.
> Sue


It is quite amazing what one can uncover! I am knitting Pfeilraupe, and in between sorting boxes and bags from the move. Found a lot of things that have been sorely missed this last year- like finding old friends. 
I do hope your hand/wrist comes right soon.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Isn't it nice when you find something you had misplaced or something you had totally forgotten about?

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite amazing what one can uncover! I am knitting Pfeilraupe, and in between sorting boxes and bags from the move. Found a lot of things that have been sorely missed this last year- like finding old friends.
> I do hope your hand/wrist comes right soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Isn't it nice when you find something you had misplaced or something you had totally forgotten about?
> 
> Sue


Had finds in both categories!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie, Norma and Tanya. I am heading out for a hike in just a bit. Going to give it a try at the settings they sent it and see. Later tonight going to download the manuel and learn some stuff. 

Julie, I am glad you are finding things. That is always exciting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie, Norma and Tanya. I am heading out for a hike in just a bit. Going to give it a try at the settings they sent it and see. Later tonight going to download the manuel and learn some stuff.
> 
> Julie, I am glad you are finding things. That is always exciting.


Looking forward to seeing the results!

I am especially glad to be reunited with my two throw-over Mu'uu'u! Such useful garments!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the results!
> 
> I am especially glad to be reunited with my two throw-over Mu'uu'u! Such useful garments!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's great, Julie.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Same here... I'd love to go help you DFL!!! too bad Pam, Dodie and I couldn't just pop in!!! your home would be in shape real fast.. of course you run the risk of hand on personal advanced lace lessons


Wouldn't that be fun?!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DFL, sounds like you are settling in. Good for you, venturing out on your own. Just think how far you have come and all the ground covered to get you here. Now you are just letting the dust settle.
> 
> Tanya, hope you get all on your list done today, or at least as much as need be.
> 
> Well, it's here. In my house. Sitting in a nest.  I sat at the diningroom table and zoomed through the house and out the livingroom window and got a close up of the trees about 400 feet at the back of the lot. Very, very cool. Planning on having DS-middle-come over tonight if it suits him and getting everything uploaded on the computer properly. I have two CDs, one from Nikon and one I think is a copy of the manual. I received a manual with the camera, but it is in Japanese. I also want to keep the camera program for my old camera, as it is a good one, and fits in my purse and I still want to use it. Anyway, it's here!!!!! Woohoo!! I was a bit speechless after I opened it. Can you believe that??


Wonderful, Bev! You are going to have so much fun!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I really have a soft spot for languages. As a teenager I dreamed of working as an interpreter at the UN, which I soon realized was really impossible. Not only do you have to be fluent but you have to be able to hear the one language and be thinking in the other language all at the same time. Had I not married and moved westwards I would have moved east to Europe to work. I was looking to work in Paris when I met my DH and my life took a totally different turn. When I met him in London I was working in London for P&G's Scandinavian division. A year after I came over here the whole division moved to Sweden, and I might have been able to move with them.
> 
> It is funny when you think about "might have's". I guess that is part of growing old(er). Whilst I have been taking a break from knitting, I have been going through a lot of stuff, triggering a lot of memories.
> Sue


Not a bad thing to do. I have found that getting caught up in knitting is so addictive and much else in my life is not attended to well or at all. I had that kind of break this past week when I visited friends and took a look at my life relative to theirs and shared our mutual and different experiences. If felt good and put my in better perspective.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have figured out that my 'portable device' will not connect with the internet access when battery charge is lower than 60%. I'd still prefer this situation than lose ability altogether. :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, looked at some more pictures of those Portugal gardens. They really are something special the way they are so geometric. Very beautiful.

Glad you are already starting to find your way around your new town, DFL. It is fun to explore and keep finding new places that you like to go to. I used my gps a lot when I first moved here last year. 

Wonderful camera Bev. How very exciting for you and such fun to begin exploring it. Did you say it came with a macro lens too? I have a Canon camera that I got for xmas and I am still learning new things about it. I really do want a macro lens or filter for it. 

Tanya, glad you are enjoying your reading about zones

Sue, I always found languages interesting as well. I have always loved finding out the origins of words and used to read the dictionary

Julie, glad you are still finding things that were thought to be missing! I just found a car key and a library card after having gotten, and paid for, new ones of both!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been meaning to check them out on Google- just a bit busy today.



sisu said:


> Julie, looked at some more pictures of those Portugal gardens. They really are something special the way they are so geometric. Very beautiful.
> 
> Glad you are already starting to find your way around your new town, DFL. It is fun to explore and keep finding new places that you like to go to. I used my gps a lot when I first moved here last year.
> 
> ...


Still got a room full of boxes to sort through- so I hope a few more treasures will turn up- finding lots of things that Fale had bought for me- nice to have those.
Isn't it just typical that things turn up AFTER you have replaced them!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, looked at some more pictures of those Portugal gardens. They really are something special the way they are so geometric. Very beautiful.
> 
> Glad you are already starting to find your way around your new town, DFL. It is fun to explore and keep finding new places that you like to go to. I used my gps a lot when I first moved here last year.
> 
> ...


I used to study the etymology of words as a child and loved it. It opened new worlds intellectually as word origins not only trace thru the word roots, but also the mythology or history surrounding the words.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I think a lot of people just dont get the nuances of a foreign language. They take one definition of part of a word add that to one definition of the second part of the word and tout that as being the true meaning, and forget about colloquial or figurative meaning. People are calling it Caterpillar Arrow and also Arrow Caterpillar, which are similar but not the same. "Raupe" is the noun for caterpillar, and there are several definitions for Pfeil, including Arrow and interestingly Pillar. You cannot always translate word for word from one language to another. I have looked at some Google translations that are absolutely terrible and more confusing than helpful. In once instance it translated the German word Umschlag as "envelope" which is probably the most common translation in everyday usage, but in knitting terminology it means "yo".
> 
> That said, Pfeilraupe is a very interesting pattern and beautiful scarf/shawl, and I look forward to seeing pics of LPers WIPs and FOs
> 
> Sue


Thanks for that explanation, Sue. I've gotten to row 16 and it looks right.

Bev, beautiful camera. I know you are tickled pink!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

oops, double post. 

But while I'm here, I have been organizing more. Found a piece of pegboard in the garage, painted it, and my husband mounted it on the wall behind the door of our closet. Now all my purses are hanging there. Then the other day I bought a organizer at JoAnn's for sewing thread that has 120 pegs, painted it and it is mounted beside the pursed and I hung most of my jewelry.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, you have been busy.

Sue


Babalou said:


> oops, double post.
> 
> But while I'm here, I have been organizing more. Found a piece of pegboard in the garage, painted it, and my husband mounted it on the wall behind the door of our closet. Now all my purses are hanging there. Then the other day I bought a organizer at JoAnn's for sewing thread that has 120 pegs, painted it and it is mounted beside the pursed and I hung most of my jewelry.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> finding lots of things that Fale had bought for me- nice to have those.


How special, Julie. I am so glad for you.

Thanks, Pam, Barbara, and Caryn. The new camera doesn't have a SD card, so I took the one out of my old camera and put it in the new one to take pics on the hike. Put the SD card in the old camera and uploaded them onto the computer.  This one has a macro setting that gets to within 1 centimeter to take the picture. I do not know as yet how to do that. Gonna download the manual and learn some stuff about my camera.  Anyway, here are some pictures I got on my hike. The Dame's Rockets are amazing.

Barbara, you are just on an organizing roll!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> oops, double post.
> 
> But while I'm here, I have been organizing more. Found a piece of pegboard in the garage, painted it, and my husband mounted it on the wall behind the door of our closet. Now all my purses are hanging there. Then the other day I bought a organizer at JoAnn's for sewing thread that has 120 pegs, painted it and it is mounted beside the pursed and I hung most of my jewelry.


Don't you feel glowingly self-righteous when you do little things like this? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Wow, you have been busy.
> 
> Sue


I get in my organizing moods and try to get a lot done.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Wow, you have been busy.
> 
> Sue


double post again, don't know why that is happening.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Don't you feel glowingly self-righteous when you do little things like this? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Many pats on the back.....by me! 😜


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--those Dames Rockets are so beautiful. We have lots of them around here, too. They add such a great splash of color to the roads as we drive by.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Every day more are blooming, Tanya. Makes me want to be on the trails more often.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Every day more are blooming, Tanya. Makes me want to be on the trails more often.


I really understand that!

The other day I was turning over soil in the garden and a bit of wiggly red poked thru. Thought it was a baby earthworm but turned out to be a baby red-orange salamander. Haven't seen one of those in years. Thought of you and the camera and wished I had one outside with me. It was adorable. I let it sniff my hand and then tried to redirect it and it did move away from the digging.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Many pats on the back.....by me! 😜


And of course you do. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> How special, Julie. I am so glad for you.
> 
> Thanks, Pam, Barbara, and Caryn. The new camera doesn't have a SD card, so I took the one out of my old camera and put it in the new one to take pics on the hike. Put the SD card in the old camera and uploaded them onto the computer.  This one has a macro setting that gets to within 1 centimeter to take the picture. I do not know as yet how to do that. Gonna download the manual and learn some stuff about my camera.  Anyway, here are some pictures I got on my hike. The Dame's Rockets are amazing.
> 
> Barbara, you are just on an organizing roll!


Lucky you being in Spring! I love the flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just got a letter saying I am not high priority for my hip- so they have bumped me off the list. grrrrr.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wow, you have been busy.
> 
> Sue


Ditto from me, Barbara.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm actually going to sleep while trying to keep up with all y'all. I'm going to enjoy my 8-10 hours (without my oxygen concentrator.

They had a doctor's order that I didn't need the machine any more. I miss my "buddy". :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the results!
> 
> I am especially glad to be reunited with my two throw-over Mu'uu'u! Such useful garments!


That is great but what kind of garment are they? :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Not a bad thing to do. I have found that getting caught up in knitting is so addictive and much else in my life is not attended to well or at all. I had that kind of break this past week when I visited friends and took a look at my life relative to theirs and shared our mutual and different experiences. If felt good and put my in better perspective.


That's a wonderful thing to do!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> oops, double post.
> 
> But while I'm here, I have been organizing more. Found a piece of pegboard in the garage, painted it, and my husband mounted it on the wall behind the door of our closet. Now all my purses are hanging there. Then the other day I bought a organizer at JoAnn's for sewing thread that has 120 pegs, painted it and it is mounted beside the pursed and I hung most of my jewelry.


That is so organised :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, those are wonderful! I would love to walk down the path. It says come on and just see what is round the corner :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a letter saying I am not high priority for my hip- so they have bumped me off the list. grrrrr.


Oh no! :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great but what kind of garment are they? :thumbup:


A loose fitting dress known throughout the Pacific- my purple one was made for me by Meiema Fale's niece by his oldest sister- (not the family I have problems with).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh no! :thumbdown:


The Specialist did warn me they might do that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Specialist did warn me they might do that.


 :-( :-( So sorry, Julie!! What constitutes high prioity?

Thanks, Norma. That is the feel I get everytime I get out on the trails. Just want to go round the next corner. This spring before the green came out again, we started checking out some of the deer trails, because they go where our trails do not-just to see what was up over the hill. Found some interesting places.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :-( :-( So sorry, Julie!! What constitutes high prioity?
> 
> Thanks, Norma. That is the feel I get everytime I get out on the trails. Just want to go round the next corner. This spring before the green came out again, we started checking out some of the deer trails, because they go where our trails do not-just to see what was up over the hill. Found some interesting places.


It would be interesting to know- especially as the Doctor was so understanding, in contrast.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> How special, Julie. I am so glad for you.
> 
> Thanks, Pam, Barbara, and Caryn. The new camera doesn't have a SD card, so I took the one out of my old camera and put it in the new one to take pics on the hike. Put the SD card in the old camera and uploaded them onto the computer.  This one has a macro setting that gets to within 1 centimeter to take the picture. I do not know as yet how to do that. Gonna download the manual and learn some stuff about my camera.  Anyway, here are some pictures I got on my hike. The Dame's Rockets are amazing.


:thumbup: We call them Phlox here.  Beautiful!



> Barbara, you are just on an organizing roll!


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be interesting to know- especially as the Doctor was so understanding, in contrast.


What a disappointment, Julie. I'm sorry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a disappointment, Julie. I'm sorry.


Thanks Toni- I will have to discuss what I can do with my GP.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Look what I found in the new patterns on ravelry this morning: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragonfly-bandana-cowl


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm actually going to sleep while trying to keep up with all y'all. I'm going to enjoy my 8-10 hours (without my oxygen concentrator.
> 
> They had a doctor's order that I didn't need the machine any more. I miss my "buddy". :XD:


I bet that will feel like freedom!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Look what I found in the new patterns on ravelry this morning: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragonfly-bandana-cowl


I do like the dragonfly detail. I also think this would be nice in a sport or dk wt very soft yarn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been meaning to check them out on Google- just a bit busy today.
> 
> Still got a room full of boxes to sort through- so I hope a few more treasures will turn up- finding lots of things that Fale had bought for me- nice to have those.
> Isn't it just typical that things turn up AFTER you have replaced them!


Those are sweet surprise finds and nice memories to have from Fale. 
And yes, it does seem like the old Murphy's law that things turn up after you replace!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I used to study the etymology of words as a child and loved it. It opened new worlds intellectually as word origins not only trace thru the word roots, but also the mythology or history surrounding the words.


It really is interesting. I also took Latin in hs and I believe that helped me to this day with vocabulary.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> It really is interesting. I also took Latin in hs and I believe that helped me to this day with vocabulary.


It also helped a lot with spelling as you learned about the sounds and different meanings of prefixes and suffixes. It was very useful in doing crossword puzzles and playing scrabble, too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice going with all that organizing Barbara. Bet it looks great and frees up space in the closet!

Bev, that is interesting that your new camera has macro settings designed right into the camera. That will be so much fun to play with. Love your new wild flower pictures from your walk. 

Oh, that is too bad Julie. Can it still be done, but just have to wait longer?

Great find Toni. I love the colorfulness and those sweet dragonflies!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It also helped a lot with spelling as you learned about the sounds and different meanings of prefixes and suffixes. It was very useful in doing crossword puzzles and playing scrabble, too.


Most definately!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a letter saying I am not high priority for my hip- so they have bumped me off the list. grrrrr.


How disappointing, there is nothing you can do? Appeal?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is so organised :thumbup: :thumbup:


Do you watch Little Big Shots? Such a cute show. There was a little ballerina on the other night. The host, Steve Harvey, asked her what she liked to do when she wasn't practicing or performing and she said, "well, I like to organize my drawers....." That would have been me. 🙄

I guess you don't watch that from Wales 😳


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Look what I found in the new patterns on ravelry this morning: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragonfly-bandana-cowl


Love those little dragonflies in the borders. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Do you watch Little Big Shots? Such a cute show. There was a little ballerina on the other night. The host, Steve Harvey, asked her what she liked to do when she wasn't practicing or performing and she said, "well, I like to organize my drawers....." That would have been me. 🙄
> 
> I guess you don't watch that from Wales 😳


I don't think I have seen it here. That was a very cute answer


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Nice going with all that organizing Barbara. Bet it looks great and frees up space in the closet!
> 
> Bev, that is interesting that your new camera has macro settings designed right into the camera. That will be so much fun to play with. Love your new wild flower pictures from your walk!


Thanks, Caryn.

Bev, you have such beautiful places to walk. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, Latin is a great foundation language. i still have a little book of Latin prefixes etc from school in Australia.

Sue


sisu said:


> It really is interesting. I also took Latin in hs and I believe that helped me to this day with vocabulary.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev your new camera is a beauty!! I can't wait to see your pictures 
Karen I see the duck now  so clever hiding in the grasses like that... just before taking off!! 
Sue I agree that translations are not entirely right but they get close most of the time.. how great would it of been to be a UN translator! but then you wouldn't have your wonderful family... it sounds like you had a great plan though!
Tanya I know how we can zoom in and make one thing our passion and let others slide.. it is how I got bins full of fabric waiting for me to get a interest in them again.. along with the craft supply's and all my books.. and magazines.. In my world I have to work so much that there is very little time for all of it.. and at the moment very little knitting time


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a letter saying I am not high priority for my hip- so they have bumped me off the list. grrrrr.


Oh no! that is terrible... I hope they find a spot for you and you can get it in the near future!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen that is great news! it means you are getting enough oxygen on your own with out the aid of the machine.. your getting stronger and much better 

Very nice shawl Toni! it is very pretty in that yarn too.. 

Barbara I am a 'organizer' too.. I love to have everything in its place.. but have had to ignore things when they are not 'organized' too.. or I would go crazy.. LOL 

Bev your pictures are great... I can see your new camera is going to be a great toy for you this summer 

Well our rain was very short lived yesterday.. and the sun is our I can see blue sky's out there.. this time of year we can have all weather patterns in one day... so we have hope for more rain..  I'd take rain in the night and sunny during the day ... if it were up to me of course..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

did anyone read the 'Forum Software Upgrade'? I kinda looks to me like we will no longer be able to have 'Reply's' any longer than 500 letters...  our LP will be growing by leaps and bounds.. I read it to mean that we would have to keep our responses short.. I guess we will just have to see...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> did anyone read the 'Forum Software Upgrade'? I kinda looks to me like we will no longer be able to have 'Reply's' any longer than 500 letters...  our LP will be growing by leaps and bounds.. I read it to mean that we would have to keep our responses short.. I guess we will just have to see...


I just read about it, too, and thought the same thing.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A loose fitting dress known throughout the Pacific- my purple one was made for me by Meiema Fale's niece by his oldest sister- (not the family I have problems with).


Could this be similar to a style that was popular around the 70's called a Muu Muu, usually bright tropical (Hawaiian print) loose flowing dress? Now there is a house dress that is similar with a wider selection of colors and prints, usually below knee length. Because they are loose flowing they seem to be cooler in warmer weather, hide figure issues, make shorter figures appear taller with long straight lines.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Those are sweet surprise finds and nice memories to have from Fale.
> And yes, it does seem like the old Murphy's law that things turn up after you replace!


I find it amazing that when i go to put the replacement away, there is the item I was searching for.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I find it amazing that when i go to put the replacement away, there is the item I was searching for.


That is why I have so many duplicates in my tools and supplies :thumbdown:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> did anyone read the 'Forum Software Upgrade'? I kinda looks to me like we will no longer be able to have 'Reply's' any longer than 500 letters...  our LP will be growing by leaps and bounds.. I read it to mean that we would have to keep our responses short.. I guess we will just have to see...


Will have to do that a bit later. It means that our practice of responding to several people at once will not be so easy to do. We will have to respond to each person separately thereby filling up more pages faster.

I think that is also distracting as it makes following all our posts much more difficult.

Wonder why the Admin is doing this--did the forum say?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Those are sweet surprise finds and nice memories to have from Fale.
> And yes, it does seem like the old Murphy's law that things turn up after you replace!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Nice going with all that organizing Barbara. Bet it looks great and frees up space in the closet!
> 
> Bev, that is interesting that your new camera has macro settings designed right into the camera. That will be so much fun to play with. Love your new wild flower pictures from your walk.
> 
> ...


I gather they expect me to be in absolute agony before they will consider me- which to my way of thinking means the bones will be greatly damaged.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> How disappointing, there is nothing you can do? Appeal?


They just tell me to go back to my GP.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Specialist did warn me they might do that.


I'm so sorry, Julie. What will they do now for you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh no! that is terrible... I hope they find a spot for you and you can get it in the near future!


It is very unlikely, Ronie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Could this be similar to a style that was popular around the 70's called a Muu Muu, usually bright tropical (Hawaiian print) loose flowing dress? Now there is a house dress that is similar with a wider selection of colors and prints, usually below knee length. Because they are loose flowing they seem to be cooler in warmer weather, hide figure issues, make shorter figures appear taller with long straight lines.


That is the one! They come in many styles now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry, Julie. What will they do now for you?


Nothing- it is up to the GP.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Caryn, my old camera had the macro setting also. Makes it so easy to get those macros.  I could hardly believe those flowers when I came around the corner.

Toni, love the bandana with the dragonfly detail. 

Karen, so glad you can sleep in freedom now. Did you sleep better or was it too different?

Thanks, Barbara. Yes, the trails are privately owned and they maintain them and do upkeep for the commnunity to use. You can make donations to help with that. The trails are such a resource for the commnunity.

Ronie, the flowers are pictures from the new camera.   I spent this morning, reading the manual and figuring stuff out, so I have a basic knowledge yet. I have a few special things I need to figure out, and an SD card and I will be good to go play. 

Oh, Julie, it will be a much harder repair if they wait that long. And harder for you to recover. So sorry.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What! they will be shortening our replies? Wow, that will make an unwelcome difference.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks Caryn, my old camera had the macro setting also. Makes it so easy to get those macros.  I could hardly believe those flowers when I came around the corner.
> 
> Toni, love the bandana with the dragonfly detail.
> 
> ...


It hardly bears thinking about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What! they will be shortening our replies? Wow, that will make an unwelcome difference.


500 characters only- I guess we will get used to it, just as we got used to not having boxes within boxes as it did in the early days.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just read quickly thru this upgrade that is coming.

What I got was the format of our forum pages is changing to comply with smart phone use. So I venture a guess that our pages here will look more like that of a smart phone where the left hand column will be gone and poster information will be at the top of the comment like an email on the smart phones.

The 500 word, or character limit is just what will show on the page but we will need to click open the post to read it all. I see this a real interference with our ability to communicate cleanly.

Admin purports this to be an improvement and easy transition, but I doubt it. We may get used to it because we have to, but it will not benefit communication.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Look what just popped into my email:

http://biscotteci-qvfa.soundestlink.com/view/573f36cf597ed76d33f6d8c9/54ccfd731ba6ba68dbab2c62


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Look what just popped into my email:
> 
> http://biscotteci-qvfa.soundestlink.com/view/573f36cf597ed76d33f6d8c9/54ccfd731ba6ba68dbab2c62


OOOOooooo!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> OOOOooooo!


Tanya, I love it, too :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*tamarque* --> I thought that the link you gave was a youtube (only accessible on my portable :-( ). Do let us know if any changes are applied to the Biscottes' Serpentine file.

It feels SOO good to be able to download!



TLL said:


> Look what I found in the new patterns on ravelry this morning: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragonfly-bandana-cowl


Hopefully they won't cut me off too many entries...may have to restrict to 2-3 people per quote/answer line. Downloading that file soon myself Toni!


eshlemania said:


> Thanks Caryn, my old camera had the macro setting also. Makes it so easy to get those macros. I could hardly believe those flowers when I came around the corner.
> Toni, love the bandana with the dragonfly detail.
> Karen, so glad you can sleep in freedom now. Did you sleep better or was it too different?
> Thanks, Barbara. Yes, the trails are privately owned and they maintain them and do upkeep for the community to use. You can make donations to help with that. The trails are such a resource for the community.
> ...


I'm actually having the inside of my left nostril heal up better without the nose insertions.

I'm now in the market for a USB device for my Coolpad (my "portable" device) that will allow me the use of the 2GB SD cards I purchased...and cannot see returning as they WILL fit in my current SD card reader for THIS computer. I could download items while at church with this device...unless someone can come up with a change-piece that goes from regular USB to the mini-USB that is on the side. Why buy more than needed??? URL/emails will be appreciated with the Amazon/ebay links that might help.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Good Morning everyone...been up since 5am PST...wow...first time I didn't sleep until 6:30 or 7:00....the temperature took a little dip last night...guess that's why I woke up so early.
> 
> Everything is going well...went out to the store yesterday...drove on my own...it's going to take a while before I really know my way around. But I bought groceries and made it back home...so at least that's something.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DFL, sounds like you are settling in. Good for you, venturing out on your own. Just think how far you have come and all the ground covered to get you here. Now you are just letting the dust settle.
> 
> Tanya, hope you get all on your list done today, or at least as much as need be.
> 
> Well, it's here. In my house. Sitting in a nest.  I sat at the diningroom table and zoomed through the house and out the livingroom window and got a close up of the trees about 400 feet at the back of the lot. Very, very cool. Planning on having DS-middle-come over tonight if it suits him and getting everything uploaded on the computer properly. I have two CDs, one from Nikon and one I think is a copy of the manual. I received a manual with the camera, but it is in Japanese. I also want to keep the camera program for my old camera, as it is a good one, and fits in my purse and I still want to use it. Anyway, it's here!!!!! Woohoo!! I was a bit speechless after I opened it. Can you believe that??


Yay! Happy practising.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love it.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Look what just popped into my email:
> 
> http://biscotteci-qvfa.soundestlink.com/view/573f36cf597ed76d33f6d8c9/54ccfd731ba6ba68dbab2c62


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> oops, double post.
> 
> But while I'm here, I have been organizing more. Found a piece of pegboard in the garage, painted it, and my husband mounted it on the wall behind the door of our closet. Now all my purses are hanging there. Then the other day I bought a organizer at JoAnn's for sewing thread that has 120 pegs, painted it and it is mounted beside the pursed and I hung most of my jewelry.


Busy and practical. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> How special, Julie. I am so glad for you.
> 
> Thanks, Pam, Barbara, and Caryn. The new camera doesn't have a SD card, so I took the one out of my old camera and put it in the new one to take pics on the hike. Put the SD card in the old camera and uploaded them onto the computer.  This one has a macro setting that gets to within 1 centimeter to take the picture. I do not know as yet how to do that. Gonna download the manual and learn some stuff about my camera.  Anyway, here are some pictures I got on my hike. The Dame's Rockets are amazing.
> 
> Barbara, you are just on an organizing roll!


What we call Sweet Rocket, I think. Photos are quite, quite lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Specialist did warn me they might do that.


Keep pestering! It is all you can do really, Julie. So sorry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Keep pestering! It is all you can do really, Julie. So sorry.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I love it, too :thumbup:


Me too. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It doesn't hardly seem possible that these two weeks are coming to an end already! I thought you might like to see the two lovelies who get to play with all of those colors at Three Irish Girls. Erin and Kelly are so sweet! If I wasn't five hours away, they would have a permanent pest/err, volunteer.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I find it amazing that when i go to put the replacement away, there is the item I was searching for.


It is so true, and I know I looked in that very place!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather they expect me to be in absolute agony before they will consider me- which to my way of thinking means the bones will be greatly damaged.


That is a shame. I sure hope your Dr. can come up with another plan that will get you the needed operation faster!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> It is so true, and I know I looked in that very place!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just read quickly thru this upgrade that is coming.
> 
> What I got was the format of our forum pages is changing to comply with smart phone use. So I venture a guess that our pages here will look more like that of a smart phone where the left hand column will be gone and poster information will be at the top of the comment like an email on the smart phones.
> 
> ...


When is this supposed to take place? I haven't read about it yet.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Me too. :thumbup:


I love that scarf pattern too Tanya. Thanks for the share.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> It doesn't hardly seem possible that these two weeks are coming to an end already! I thought you might like to see the two lovelies who get to play with all of those colors at Three Irish Girls. Erin and Kelly are so sweet! If I wasn't five hours away, they would have a permanent pest/err, volunteer.


Too bad they are so far. You definitely make a great trio! Lovely ladies and beautiful yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is a shame. I sure hope your Dr. can come up with another plan that will get you the needed operation faster!


That would be good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I know about poltergeists all too well. Today I could not find the safety eyes for my bears and was in a bit of a state to find them. Of course they were there and had to calm down about finding them as there is no time to order more. The little demons finally made the eyes appear.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> When is this supposed to take place? I haven't read about it yet.


I gathered in about a week. May not be right.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Linda. I have most of it figured out, but must use it to feel comfortable with it. Such a hardship. 

Toni, you all look good together, like great friends.  Lovely, lovely yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--looks like you have a goal in mind with Three Sisters. Great photos and great possibilities for yarn and connections. Always so interesting to see what people really look like. I never seem to envision them correctly. So true with you, too. Great pic of you and 2 of the sisters.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> When is this supposed to take place? I haven't read about it yet.


Go to the very top of the page,there is a link with information.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--looks like you have a goal in mind with Three Sisters. Great photos and great possibilities for yarn and connections. Always so interesting to see what people really look like. I never seem to envision them correctly. So true with you, too. Great pic of you and 2 of the sisters.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Busy and practical. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Linda.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> Look what I found in the new patterns on ravelry this morning: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragonfly-bandana-cowl


Wow!!! so liking the little dragonflies...and this was on my email from KnitPicks...

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=52055220&media=BE160519&[email protected]&elink=1--DragonflyTankTop&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE160519&utm_content=1--DragonflyTankTop

oops, that is one long link address...anyway...I think I have the dragonfly figured out on the tank top...all the patterns look great in the collection though. only 10.00 for all the patterns. May just get it and stop trying to figure out the cables.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Wow!!! so liking the little dragonflies...and this was on my email from KnitPicks...
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=52055220&media=BE160519&[email protected]&elink=1--DragonflyTankTop&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE160519&utm_content=1--DragonflyTankTop
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni. Great pics of you and the yarn ladies, and of course those lovely yarns.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What! they will be shortening our replies? Wow, that will make an unwelcome difference.


I just re-read the info provided and I think it's the quotes that will be shortened, not the actual reply.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Too bad they are so far. You definitely make a great trio! Lovely ladies and beautiful yarn!


Ditto from me, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Wow!!! so liking the little dragonflies...and this was on my email from KnitPicks...
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=52055220&media=BE160519&[email protected]&elink=1--DragonflyTankTop&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE160519&utm_content=1--DragonflyTankTop
> 
> oops, that is one long link address...anyway...I think I have the dragonfly figured out on the tank top...all the patterns look great in the collection though. only 10.00 for all the patterns. May just get it and stop trying to figure out the cables.


That looks like a great design, DFL.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Too bad they are so far. You definitely make a great trio! Lovely ladies and beautiful yarn!


Awe! Thank you, Caryn, Bev, Tanya, Barbara, Sue, and Pam. They are a couple of sweeties, that is for sure.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> DeEtta, I forgot also. Have a great time with your visitors. I'm sure you'll have a good time.


Been a very long time since I laughed so hard for so long. Truly a wonderful visit -- I just hope it isn't another 18 years before the next one. One of the most important things that we did was to share our mutual experiences with our Mothers aging and in their cases, passing. It seems to me that sometimes our society is so fragmented and scattered, that basic life issues don't get discussed and therefore seem to be singular when they truly aren't -- the participant is just uninformed/inexperienced. It is such a blessing to have friends that you trust with your inner concerns, feelings and with whom you can share sorrow as well as joy. They left this morning in the middle of a snow storm. We got about 4 inches of wet snow in less than an hour. The roads were a mess, but it seems that they are making good progress on their journey. Now back to reading a lot of pages to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Been a very long time since I laughed so hard for so long. Truly a wonderful visit -- I just hope it isn't another 18 years before the next one. One of the most important things that we did was to share our mutual experiences with our Mothers aging and in their cases, passing. It seems to me that sometimes our society is so fragmented and scattered, that basic life issues don't get discussed and therefore seem to be singular when they truly aren't -- the participant is just uninformed/inexperienced. It is such a blessing to have friends that you trust with your inner concerns, feelings and with whom you can share sorrow as well as joy. They left this morning in the middle of a snow storm. We got about 4 inches of wet snow in less than an hour. The roads were a mess, but it seems that they are making good progress on their journey. Now back to reading a lot of pages to catch up.


All in all that sounds like a wonderful visit- I hope for you too, that it comes again sooner than 18 years.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All in all that sounds like a wonderful visit- I hope for you too, that it comes again sooner than 18 years.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, figured out a little more today. China Cabinet shelves are in and now I might be able to find all the boxes to fill it with my lovely china and crystal!!! 

A little sore in the hips/back today...so took a little time off this afternoon to rest and recoup !!!

I gave myself 6 weeks and it's only been 2 so I think I will make my goal. 

Take care all, calling it an evening!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, sounds like a wonderful visit you had. A good reconnection. 

Thanks, DFL. I love that tank top. Bookmarked it. 

Pam, I read it today also and came to the same conclusion. 

Cleaned till after 10 tonight. Both of us tired. Gary has the crud-cold that has been around longer than we like, so he is especially tired tonight. Hope that I am not getting this stuff.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Been a very long time since I laughed so hard for so long. Truly a wonderful visit -- I just hope it isn't another 18 years before the next one. One of the most important things that we did was to share our mutual experiences with our Mothers aging and in their cases, passing. It seems to me that sometimes our society is so fragmented and scattered, that basic life issues don't get discussed and therefore seem to be singular when they truly aren't -- the participant is just uninformed/inexperienced. It is such a blessing to have friends that you trust with your inner concerns, feelings and with whom you can share sorrow as well as joy. They left this morning in the middle of a snow storm. We got about 4 inches of wet snow in less than an hour. The roads were a mess, but it seems that they are making good progress on their journey. Now back to reading a lot of pages to catch up.


It sounds like you had a wonderful visit. I love it when you pick up where you left off with good friends, even if it was 18 years.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> It doesn't hardly seem possible that these two weeks are coming to an end already! I thought you might like to see the two lovelies who get to play with all of those colors at Three Irish Girls. Erin and Kelly are so sweet! If I wasn't five hours away, they would have a permanent pest/err, volunteer.


I can understand why you would be a happy volunteer. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, I am so pleased you had such a lovely visit. It is good when long connections hold over time and distance. I had a surprise phone call from a friend in Scotland during the week and the same happened. I haven't seen her for 14 years.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, I am pleased you are unpacking at such speed! Brilliant!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It doesn't hardly seem possible that these two weeks are coming to an end already! I thought you might like to see the two lovelies who get to play with all of those colors at Three Irish Girls. Erin and Kelly are so sweet! If I wasn't five hours away, they would have a permanent pest/err, volunteer.


Great photos and what a great place to visit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Finally got photos of the sweater I finished last week. Astoria Sweater by Kay Hopkins. Top down and shirt tail hem. It fits perfectly. I really like this pattern - lots of little details like the twist down the sleeves and used to form a faux side seam. So impressed with the pattern that I have bought another by this designer. Yarn is Katia Oxford which is a dk weight. This will be perfect for Autumn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, beautiful knitting and pattern. I'm sure you will love wearing it :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Finally got photos of the sweater I finished last week. Astoria Sweater by Kay Hopkins. Top down and shirt tail hem. It fits perfectly. I really like this pattern - lots of little details like the twist down the sleeves and used to form a faux side seam. So impressed with the pattern that I have bought another by this designer. Yarn is Katia Oxford which is a dk weight. This will be perfect for Autumn.


Love this! And the colours in the yarn too!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Go to the very top of the page,there is a link with information.


Thanks Barbara. Found it and read it. Can't believe I missed seeing the heading - just shows how much I ignore. Just looked like another add to me. Anyway, it sounds like a good change to me. Guess we will see.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Awe! Thank you, Caryn, Bev, Tanya, Barbara, Sue, and Pam. They are a couple of sweeties, that is for sure.


Toni, I also wanted to say that I like the shawl you are wearing. I always love to see how people wear their shawls. It looks really nice on you and is a great color.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Been a very long time since I laughed so hard for so long. Truly a wonderful visit -- I just hope it isn't another 18 years before the next one. One of the most important things that we did was to share our mutual experiences with our Mothers aging and in their cases, passing. It seems to me that sometimes our society is so fragmented and scattered, that basic life issues don't get discussed and therefore seem to be singular when they truly aren't -- the participant is just uninformed/inexperienced. It is such a blessing to have friends that you trust with your inner concerns, feelings and with whom you can share sorrow as well as joy. They left this morning in the middle of a snow storm. We got about 4 inches of wet snow in less than an hour. The roads were a mess, but it seems that they are making good progress on their journey. Now back to reading a lot of pages to catch up.


What a wonderful visit. So nice to be able to laugh and share even after all these years. Glad your friends are safe on their return journey - can't believe you are still getting snow!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DFL, you are making great progress with your unpacking. It is good you take some down time. You certainly don't want to get hurt! Nice dragonfly top. Thanks for the link.

Bev, hope Gary feels better soon and that you don't catch what he has. 
I decided to check to see if my camera had a micro setting as I had not thought about that possibility until you said yours had it. And it does! I am so excited and can't wait to give it a try! 

That is a wonderful sweater Linda. I love the details too and the shirt tail hem. You did a great job with knitting it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, good, Caryn! I am so glad you found the macro setting. It is such fun.  If you got a manual with your camera, you should read it. You might find a bunch of other things it can do. 

Linda, I love your sweater. The colorway is great and the pattern is wonderful. Great stitching also. And there is something extra lovely about a sweater pattern that fits you when it is done.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think that is just quotes that exceed 500 characters, and not the length of a post per se.

I wonder if the number of posts per page will change or if that will stay at the current 15 posts.

Sue



Lurker 2 said:


> 500 characters only- I guess we will get used to it, just as we got used to not having boxes within boxes as it did in the early days.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--that is a nice dragonfly top.

Your organizing skills really are superb. I used to give myself 5 yr plans to get things finished around my house but gave up after the 3 plan failed. I am sure your house will be all put together in record time at the rate you are going.

DeEtta--so glad you had such a good reunion. With real friends it always seems so easy to pick up just where you left off. Can't believe you had 4" of snow at this time of the year. How annoying.

Bev--changing seasons always stress the immune system. Try increasing your Vit C, Vit D3 and probiotics to help stay healthy. Offer this to Gary, too, for quicker healing and hope he improves quickly. 

I had a macro feature on my older manuals. It was great fun to do close ups in the garden.

Linda--Your new sweater is beautiful. Such great details. Love the shirt tail bottom and the side seam details. Really makes a design special. It looks like it will be very warm and comfy in the Fall.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you had such a great time with your visitors, DeEtta.

It is wonderful when you get together even after a long absence and can still instantly relate. I am hoping to experience a similar situation when we go to the beach next week. We will meet up with old friends we haven't seen in over 30 years. Initially I just asked if we could just stop by for a quick visit, but my friend emailed back twice suggesting we could get together for a couple of days, if that wasn't "too much togetherness, but we hadn't seen each other for a very long time". I thought that was really nice.

Sue
quote=Belle1]Been a very long time since I laughed so hard for so long. Truly a wonderful visit -- I just hope it isn't another 18 years before the next one. One of the most important things that we did was to share our mutual experiences with our Mothers aging and in their cases, passing. It seems to me that sometimes our society is so fragmented and scattered, that basic life issues don't get discussed and therefore seem to be singular when they truly aren't -- the participant is just uninformed/inexperienced. It is such a blessing to have friends that you trust with your inner concerns, feelings and with whom you can share sorrow as well as joy. They left this morning in the middle of a snow storm. We got about 4 inches of wet snow in less than an hour. The roads were a mess, but it seems that they are making good progress on their journey. Now back to reading a lot of pages to catch up.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

After a gorgeous day yesterday, it is back to dull, dreary and rainy today. I think it is nice again tomorrow, and it is supposed to be nice most of the week whilst we are at the beach. We cut the grass yesterday, figuring it would really grow with yesterday's sun and today's rain. We really didn't want to get home to really tall grass. It is amazing to see such greenness here, thanks of course to all the rain we have had.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, figured out a little more today. China Cabinet shelves are in and now I might be able to find all the boxes to fill it with my lovely china and crystal!!!
> 
> A little sore in the hips/back today...so took a little time off this afternoon to rest and recoup !!!
> 
> ...


You are making great progress getting settled in, DFL. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, sounds like a wonderful visit you had. A good reconnection.
> 
> Thanks, DFL. I love that tank top. Bookmarked it.
> 
> ...


I hope you're not getting it either, Bev. That stuff is nasty and lingers on for a long time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, beautiful knitting and pattern. I'm sure you will love wearing it :thumbup:


I couldn't have said it better! Well done, Linda!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> It sounds like you had a wonderful visit. I love it when you pick up where you left off with good friends, even if it was 18 years.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

You are making great progress, DFL. I am impressed! I hope you enjoyed your quiet evening.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I can understand why you would be a happy volunteer. :thumbup:


Wouldn't it be fun to play in a place like that?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to play in a place like that?


Most definitely 
:thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Finally got photos of the sweater I finished last week. Astoria Sweater by Kay Hopkins. Top down and shirt tail hem. It fits perfectly. I really like this pattern - lots of little details like the twist down the sleeves and used to form a faux side seam. So impressed with the pattern that I have bought another by this designer. Yarn is Katia Oxford which is a dk weight. This will be perfect for Autumn.


NICE!!! I have yet to get a sweater to fit that I have made. What a relief! I love the cables and the shirttail hem. Did you shape that with short rows? Great job, Linda!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Toni, I also wanted to say that I like the shawl you are wearing. I always love to see how people wear their shawls. It looks really nice on you and is a great color.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Finally got photos of the sweater I finished last week. Astoria Sweater by Kay Hopkins. Top down and shirt tail hem. It fits perfectly. I really like this pattern - lots of little details like the twist down the sleeves and used to form a faux side seam. So impressed with the pattern that I have bought another by this designer. Yarn is Katia Oxford which is a dk weight. This will be perfect for Autumn.


It is very nice and looks really comfortable. I think I'll look the designer up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to play in a place like that?


Yes, it would. WEBS is a very large super store with many people working there, mainly women. And they all knit. It seems that all of the store's knitting samples are done by those people. I have sometimes thought that it would be so much fun to work there, getting a chance to knit with all those super fine yarns they carry as well as the less expensive one. I actually asked them once about knitting for the store.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, beautiful knitting and pattern. I'm sure you will love wearing it :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma and Julie. It is one of those sweaters that looks better worn and is very soft and cosy. I want to do another in a solid cotton or cotton mix if I can find a good colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Toni, I also wanted to say that I like the shawl you are wearing. I always love to see how people wear their shawls. It looks really nice on you and is a great color.


 :thumbup: Me too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, it would. WEBS is a very large super store with many people working there, mainly women. And they all knit. It seems that all of the store's knitting samples are done by those people. I have sometimes thought that it would be so much fun to work there, getting a chance to knit with all those super fine yarns they carry as well as the less expensive one. I actually asked them once about knitting for the store.


And WEBS is so close to you, Tanya!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, good, Caryn! I am so glad you found the macro setting. It is such fun.  If you got a manual with your camera, you should read it. You might find a bunch of other things it can do.
> 
> Linda, I love your sweater. The colorway is great and the pattern is wonderful. Great stitching also. And there is something extra lovely about a sweater pattern that fits you when it is done.


Thank you, Bev and Caryn.

Can I show my ignorance - what is a macro setting?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> NICE!!! I have yet to get a sweater to fit that I have made. What a relief! I love the cables and the shirttail hem. Did you shape that with short rows? Great job, Linda!!!


Toni--there are tutorials online for getting sweaters to fit right and didn't Shirley do her workshop on designing and fitting sweaters this year? I also believe Craftsy has a workshop online that addresses this issue. It is not that hard to fit a sweater to yourself if you take good measurements and work with your gauge. There are a few little tricks using short rows for extra bust room if needed. I will say, looking back in my life, that learning to sew left an indelible imprint in me on what the different parts of a sweater or dress were about for shaping and sizing. But I also use the industry standard charts available free online to check my dimensions. I think it too easy to rely on a pattern and expect it to fit all bodies so they always need to be studied for your needs. It is also good to have a sweater that fits you well for checking measurements, and of course trying on the parts as you go.
Keeping these things in mind really does help getting a pattern to work for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> And WEBS is so close to you, Tanya!


Yep indeedy--close enough to actually visit, but far enough away that such a trip requires planning. It is about 2.5 hours from me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--Your new sweater is beautiful. Such great details. Love the shirt tail bottom and the side seam details. Really makes a design special. It looks like it will be very warm and comfy in the Fall.


Thank you, Tanya. I have just bought another of her patterns - I seem to be in a sweater knitting phase, which has the benefit of using up some big packs of yarn I bought 3 years ago when an LYS closed down.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Will have to do that a bit later. It means that our practice of responding to several people at once will not be so easy to do. We will have to respond to each person separately thereby filling up more pages faster.
> 
> I think that is also distracting as it makes following all our posts much more difficult.
> 
> Wonder why the Admin is doing this--did the forum say?


yes they did say it was because it will be easier for those using Smart Phones and other devices to read the forum. Also the useless "watched topics" will also be eliminated.. I think I read that right.. or it will not keep as many I'm not sure.. I never go into my watched topics tab anyway.. I'm not sure who all does.. I use my "my posts" more than any of them..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Glad you had such a great time with your visitors, DeEtta.
> 
> It is wonderful when you get together even after a long absence and can still instantly relate. I am hoping to experience a similar situation when we go to the beach next week. We will meet up with old friends we haven't seen in over 30 years. Initially I just asked if we could just stop by for a quick visit, but my friend emailed back twice suggesting we could get together for a couple of days, if that wasn't "too much togetherness, but we hadn't seen each other for a very long time". I thought that was really nice.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

There is going to be a lot of chatting going on. How nice to catch up and revive old friendships.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Norma and Julie. It is one of those sweaters that looks better worn and is very soft and cosy. I want to do another in a solid cotton or cotton mix if I can find a good colour.


My thought would be an undyed Inca organic cotton. Not sure if it comes in a dk wt; mine is usually a worsted wt but it is so soft. Now contradicting myself, which I am very good at doing, I would also look for a cotton blend as cotton can stretch and this yarn may do so in such a large project. I have used mine mainly for small projects like baby sweaters and dishcloths and children's hats.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> yes they did say it was because it will be easier for those using Smart Phones and other devices to read the forum. Also the useless "watched topics" will also be eliminated.. I think I read that right.. or it will not keep as many I'm not sure.. I never go into my watched topics tab anyway.. I'm not sure who all does.. I use my "my posts" more than any of them..


I use the Watched Topics all the time, especially if I lose track of LP. I think there will be some adjustment for turning that feature off.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> After a gorgeous day yesterday, it is back to dull, dreary and rainy today. I think it is nice again tomorrow, and it is supposed to be nice most of the week whilst we are at the beach. We cut the grass yesterday, figuring it would really grow with yesterday's sun and today's rain. We really didn't want to get home to really tall grass. It is amazing to see such greenness here, thanks of course to all the rain we have had.
> 
> Sue


It is raining here too - no chance of the cricket match going ahead, no gardening and I don't feel like doing household chores so I am settled in with Toni's test knit. We are collecting our gks on Friday to stay for a week so not much knitting will get done then.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I couldn't have said it better! Well done, Linda!


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I have just bought another of her patterns - I seem to be in a sweater knitting phase, which has the benefit of using up some big packs of yarn I bought 3 years ago when an LYS closed down.


As per your good experience, took a quick look at her patterns. I like them, too. The shirt tail bottoms and the side seams seem to be design signature of hers.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to play in a place like that?


Oh, yes.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I know about poltergeists all too well. Today I could not find the safety eyes for my bears and was in a bit of a state to find them. Of course they were there and had to calm down about finding them as there is no time to order more. The little demons finally made the eyes appear.


Uh Oh be careful with those descriptions  Poltergeists although a nuisance would be much more favorable to Demons!!  thats just too scary to think about... I am glad you found them.. We have a bottle cozy that just disappeared.. we have torn the house apart all week.. thinking it might show up... so far it is still gone.. It could show up this weekend..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Bev and Caryn.
> 
> Can I show my ignorance - what is a macro setting?


It allows to do very close up shots and keep sharp focus.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful, Linda. You did a great job knitting it. That is a lovely pattern. It has been years since I knitted myself a sweater. Not even sure if I would know what size to make now.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> NICE!!! I have yet to get a sweater to fit that I have made. What a relief! I love the cables and the shirttail hem. Did you shape that with short rows? Great job, Linda!!!


Thank you, Toni. Yes the shirt tail is shaped with short rows.
About fit - I did a Craftsy class "Fit to Flatter" which was really good but the thing which has been of most use has been all the stuff on taking measurements. I have learned that I need to knit a size smaller than I used to knit to get the correct fit at the shoulder. If doing top down it is easy to increase for the hips if necessary and not much more difficult if doing bottom up. This pattern included waist shaping and then a gentle flare for the hips.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Been a very long time since I laughed so hard for so long. Truly a wonderful visit -- I just hope it isn't another 18 years before the next one. One of the most important things that we did was to share our mutual experiences with our Mothers aging and in their cases, passing. It seems to me that sometimes our society is so fragmented and scattered, that basic life issues don't get discussed and therefore seem to be singular when they truly aren't -- the participant is just uninformed/inexperienced. It is such a blessing to have friends that you trust with your inner concerns, feelings and with whom you can share sorrow as well as joy. They left this morning in the middle of a snow storm. We got about 4 inches of wet snow in less than an hour. The roads were a mess, but it seems that they are making good progress on their journey. Now back to reading a lot of pages to catch up.


Oh my gosh DeEtta!!! Did they leave Saturday morning or Friday? We did some work in the back yard in shorts and tank tops!! I did wake up to a beautiful Rainbow this morning (saturday) so there was some moisture out there.. 
It is amazing what a few hundred miles makes... 
I'm glad you had a good time with your friends.. and that you were able re-connect and have some really good heart to heart talks


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is very nice and looks really comfortable. I think I'll look the designer up.


Thank you, Barbara, I really like her sweater designs.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is very nice and looks really comfortable. I think I'll look the designer up.


Forgot to mention she has 10% off at the moment.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni you look great!! and it is wonderful that you found such a sweet little shop.. I'd love to see first hand the process of all the yarns.. I see the bucket with all of them tossed in there and worry about tangles..lol I am sure they have a system...
I can't believe it has been two weeks either!!! I got my 2 wip's done  yay!!!!

Thanks Pam for reading it more closely.. I hope that it is just the quotes that will be shortened.. other wise they need to back off of the 100 pg rule.. LOL


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Toni--there are tutorials online for getting sweaters to fit right and didn't Shirley do her workshop on designing and fitting sweaters this year? I also believe Craftsy has a workshop online that addresses this issue. It is not that hard to fit a sweater to yourself if you take good measurements and work with your gauge. There are a few little tricks using short rows for extra bust room if needed. I will say, looking back in my life, that learning to sew left an indelible imprint in me on what the different parts of a sweater or dress were about for shaping and sizing. But I also use the industry standard charts available free online to check my dimensions. I think it too easy to rely on a pattern and expect it to fit all bodies so they always need to be studied for your needs. It is also good to have a sweater that fits you well for checking measurements, and of course trying on the parts as you go.
> Keeping these things in mind really does help getting a pattern to work for you.


Agree wholeheartedly. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My thought would be an undyed Inca organic cotton. Not sure if it comes in a dk wt; mine is usually a worsted wt but it is so soft. Now contradicting myself, which I am very good at doing, I would also look for a cotton blend as cotton can stretch and this yarn may do so in such a large project. I have used mine mainly for small projects like baby sweaters and dishcloths and children's hats.


A cotton mix sounds good. I've just discovered a lambswool?cotton mix which is lovely. I'm using it for Toni's test. I need to look if they do it in a dk weight.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I use the Watched Topics all the time, especially if I lose track of LP. I think there will be some adjustment for turning that feature off.


Me too. Notifications have stopped again for some reason.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> As per your good experience, took a quick look at her patterns. I like them, too. The shirt tail bottoms and the side seams seem to be design signature of hers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: They seem to be designed for comfort as well as visual interest.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It allows to do very close up shots and keep sharp focus.


Thank you, Tanya.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, good, Caryn! I am so glad you found the macro setting. It is such fun.  If you got a manual with your camera, you should read it. You might find a bunch of other things it can do.
> 
> Linda, I love your sweater. The colorway is great and the pattern is wonderful. Great stitching also. And there is something extra lovely about a sweater pattern that fits you when it is done.


I am not sure what a 'Macro Setting' does.. my camera has one but I have never used it.. Oh I have a great idea!!! Bev you can host a LP on how to use our camera's.. 

Linda I love your sweater... and its is wonderful that it fits perfectly.. I'd be tempted to make more in a variety of colors... 

You sure are getting your home back together fast DFL... I did see the pattern and thought of you... it would look great on you for those nice summer evening walks with PC


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Finally got photos of the sweater I finished last week. Astoria Sweater by Kay Hopkins. Top down and shirt tail hem. It fits perfectly. I really like this pattern - lots of little details like the twist down the sleeves and used to form a faux side seam. So impressed with the pattern that I have bought another by this designer. Yarn is Katia Oxford which is a dk weight. This will be perfect for Autumn.


Linda -- that is wonderful -- like the front shaping -- so practical!! And the colors are some of my favorites. Very nicely done.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That is beautiful, Linda. You did a great job knitting it. That is a lovely pattern. It has been years since I knitted myself a sweater. Not even sure if I would know what size to make now.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. I'm aiming to replace all my shop bought sweaters (apart from thin cashmere) with handknits. I love knitting shawls (I love knitting anything) but a sweater is more practical on a day to day basis.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda I love your sweater... and its is wonderful that it fits perfectly.. I'd be tempted to make more in a variety of colors...
> 
> quote]
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: - now if I could just grow more arms.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Linda -- that is wonderful -- like the front shaping -- so practical!! And the colors are some of my favorites. Very nicely done.


Thank you, DeEtta.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Had a quick consultation with dh and we have discovered that my little camera has a macro setting. Who knew? That will teach me to read the manual.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh DeEtta!!! Did they leave Saturday morning or Friday? We did some work in the back yard in shorts and tank tops!! I did wake up to a beautiful Rainbow this morning (saturday) so there was some moisture out there..
> It is amazing what a few hundred miles makes...
> I'm glad you had a good time with your friends.. and that you were able re-connect and have some really good heart to heart talks


Ronie -- they left Friday morning. Later in the day on Friday, the snow switched to rain and it has rained for a good part of the night and is supposed to continue for a couple more days. Ground is water-logged until it stops raining long enough for it to soak in -- what a mess. I have/had another friend who was coming down from Bend to help me work in my Mom's yard who was supposed to arrive on Sunday. I just e-mailed her and suggested we either plan on spending the day inside yacking and having some fun or reschedule. Ground is too wet to haul off yard debris even if we decided to work outside in the muck.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I have had a week that makes me think I should of just stayed in bed... Some of you will remember when I fell and hurt my hip about 1 1/2 years ago.. well it has never healed right and always felt like it was pinching me..  On Monday I had to wrestle with a large cart.. and twisted just right that I felt a pop and then grind.. ( I thought of you Julie.. thinking I may be getting a new hip soon) it hurt so bad it took me to my knees.. but it feels great now.. a little achy but I think I popped the darn thing back into place.. LOL I am pretty sure I could walk my 3 miles again with no pain. 
Then yesterday taking the cardboard out I had to maneuver around a truck that was parked in the wrong place and didn't realize that the ground slopped down at a sharp angle and I fell on my behind as the cart full of cardboard was rolling after me.. I am sure it was quite a scene to see... I was fine, a bit P.O'd at the truck driver.. but not hurt.. I went into the shop and told my boss that I am cruising for a body cast!! LOL my elbow got scraped and it is sore today but I don't have any other aches or pains.. 

I started a pair of socks this week.. I have a full 5 rows done.. LOL I am excited to see how these fit  I have a not toned my knitting skills to the point where things fit properly yet!! I need to work on it.. I have mostly done items that don't need to fit.. like shawls and scarves.. I think it would be great if there was a book that had practice pieces that you worked on to get the right guage or to learn to work with 'your' gauge! When I was first learning to knit I did a increase and decrease sample that taught me a lot!!! I just might have to make up something ... LOL like I have the time..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- they left Friday morning. Later in the day on Friday, the snow switched to rain and it has rained for a good part of the night and is supposed to continue for a couple more days. Ground is water-logged until it stops raining long enough for it to soak in -- what a mess. I have/had another friend who was coming down from Bend to help me work in my Mom's yard who was supposed to arrive on Sunday. I just e-mailed her and suggested we either plan on spending the day inside yacking and having some fun or reschedule. Ground is too wet to haul off yard debris even if we decided to work outside in the muck.


We have noticed that there is a system running up the middle of the State. I just stay awake long enough for me to see what is happening on the coast and then nod off... and this is the 10pm news.. LOL Last night after being in the warm sun all evening I was sound asleep by 9! It felt good though..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Me too. Notifications have stopped again for some reason.


Notifications stopped so long ago for me and I gave up trying to get them. Watched topics works fine.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: They seem to be designed for comfort as well as visual interest.


Yes, agree. Looks like this designer is a very practical one as well as creative.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Sue. I'm aiming to replace all my shop bought sweaters (apart from thin cashmere) with handknits. I love knitting shawls (I love knitting anything) but a sweater is more practical on a day to day basis.


I haven't worn my sweaters in so long--live mainly in silks and sweats in cool/cold weather and sleeveless tanks in summer. But do like vests and have been thinking of making a couple more of them. I have a book on ethnic vests that has some great patterns with lots of strand knitting but would probably do a Japanese style as it is simpler and will go a lot faster and suite my very plain style of dressing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I see a couple of you have started Toni's test knit. When did that begin? I was going to do it, too. If not too late I can begin next week.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--there are tutorials online for getting sweaters to fit right and didn't Shirley do her workshop on designing and fitting sweaters this year? I also believe Craftsy has a workshop online that addresses this issue. It is not that hard to fit a sweater to yourself if you take good measurements and work with your gauge. There are a few little tricks using short rows for extra bust room if needed. I will say, looking back in my life, that learning to sew left an indelible imprint in me on what the different parts of a sweater or dress were about for shaping and sizing. But I also use the industry standard charts available free online to check my dimensions. I think it too easy to rely on a pattern and expect it to fit all bodies so they always need to be studied for your needs. It is also good to have a sweater that fits you well for checking measurements, and of course trying on the parts as you go.
> Keeping these things in mind really does help getting a pattern to work for you.


Amy Herzog has a pattern called Custom Fit on Ravelry. I'm not sure how it works because I have issues as well with the pattern fitting right. Her pattern is expensive but I think it is worth a try. Her class on Craftsy is also half price, I think that ends today.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> My thought would be an undyed Inca organic cotton. Not sure if it comes in a dk wt; mine is usually a worsted wt but it is so soft. Now contradicting myself, which I am very good at doing, I would also look for a cotton blend as cotton can stretch and this yarn may do so in such a large project. I have used mine mainly for small projects like baby sweaters and dishcloths and children's hats.


One very soft yarn that I have used is Cotton Fleece by Brown Sheep Company, 80% cotton/20% merino and has 215 yards per 3.5 oz skein. It was in a grab bag I got. It is really comfy to work with.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you're not getting it either, Bev. That stuff is nasty and lingers on for a long time.


I hope you are not getting it either, Bev.



tamarque said:


> Toni--there are tutorials online for getting sweaters to fit right.....


You are right, Tanya, there is information all over the place for fitting those sweaters. I have done some swatching for gauge, but it seems not enough to get it exact.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie all that sounds very painful. Please do be careful!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Toni. Yes the shirt tail is shaped with short rows.
> About fit - I did a Craftsy class "Fit to Flatter" which was really good but the thing which has been of most use has been all the stuff on taking measurements. I have learned that I need to knit a size smaller than I used to knit to get the correct fit at the shoulder. If doing top down it is easy to increase for the hips if necessary and not much more difficult if doing bottom up. This pattern included waist shaping and then a gentle flare for the hips.


That sounds like it was a very good class to take, Linda.  I am glad it was so helpful for you. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I have had a week that makes me think I should of just stayed in bed... Some of you will remember when I fell and hurt my hip about 1 1/2 years ago.. well it has never healed right and always felt like it was pinching me..  On Monday I had to wrestle with a large cart.. and twisted just right that I felt a pop and then grind.. ( I thought of you Julie.. thinking I may be getting a new hip soon) it hurt so bad it took me to my knees.. but it feels great now.. a little achy but I think I popped the darn thing back into place.. LOL I am pretty sure I could walk my 3 miles again with no pain.
> Then yesterday taking the cardboard out I had to maneuver around a truck that was parked in the wrong place and didn't realize that the ground slopped down at a sharp angle and I fell on my behind as the cart full of cardboard was rolling after me.. I am sure it was quite a scene to see... I was fine, a bit P.O'd at the truck driver.. but not hurt.. I went into the shop and told my boss that I am cruising for a body cast!! LOL my elbow got scraped and it is sore today but I don't have any other aches or pains..
> 
> I started a pair of socks this week.. I have a full 5 rows done.. LOL I am excited to see how these fit  I have a not toned my knitting skills to the point where things fit properly yet!! I need to work on it.. I have mostly done items that don't need to fit.. like shawls and scarves.. I think it would be great if there was a book that had practice pieces that you worked on to get the right guage or to learn to work with 'your' gauge! When I was first learning to knit I did a increase and decrease sample that taught me a lot!!! I just might have to make up something ... LOL like I have the time..


Thank goodness you are ok. Good that your hip feels "right" again. Did you have any treatment when you fell before?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni you look great!! and it is wonderful that you found such a sweet little shop.. I'd love to see first hand the process of all the yarns.. I see the bucket with all of them tossed in there and worry about tangles..lol I am sure they have a system...


Thank you, Ronie. :blush: It feels so good to feel SO good. With all of my food allergies, I had just about given up hope that I could ever loose weight and be healthy. I am so grateful that this program is working. 

They are doing a weekend workshop kind of a deal in the Fall, using local artisans to teach different things, including their playing with color/dye. I don't have any information yet, and am concerned that it would be very expensive, but it would be SO fun!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Amy Herzog has a pattern called Custom Fit on Ravelry. I'm not sure how it works because I have issues as well with the pattern fitting right. Her pattern is expensive but I think it is worth a try. Her class on Craftsy is also half price, I think that ends today.


That is the class I did and it was well worth the price for me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't believe how hard it has rained here this afternoon. At the moment it is bouncing off the paving and there is a stream running down the road. Horrible weather.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, thanks for the reminders on keeping healthy.  I do all three, plus a bit more. 

Thanks, Pam. I sure hope not. It has been slowing Gary down for a few weeks. Yesterday was the worse, his tail was draggin.' But he feels a bit better today and is going to do some napping and relaxing.

Ronie and Linda, with the macro setting you can get close up of spider's on their webs, or closeups of flowers, or cream on raspberries, or the hair on strawberries.  It's a lot of fun. Try your macro out and post some pics. 

Ronie, so glad your hip straightened itself out. Please be careful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> That is the class I did and it was well worth the price for me.


Thanks for the feedback, Linda. I've been on the fence about taking it but with it half price, I'm going to take advantage.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> One very soft yarn that I have used is Cotton Fleece by Brown Sheep Company, 80% cotton/20% merino and has 215 yards per 3.5 oz skein. It was in a grab bag I got. It is really comfy to work with.


That yarn sounds very nice. Brown Sheep has some very good yarns but I don't have a lot of use experience with them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are right, Tanya, there is information all over the place for fitting those sweaters. I have done some swatching for gauge, but it seems not enough to get it exact.


Gauge can be tricky. If you may recall when we did the Earl Grey socks, I began at the ankle, checked ga and stitches and wound up with 3 extra inches :hunf: Then when I decided to be like everyone else and begin at the top of the cuff it worked out. Go figure: I never could!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I have had a week that makes me think I should of just stayed in bed... Some of you will remember when I fell and hurt my hip about 1 1/2 years ago.. well it has never healed right and always felt like it was pinching me..  On Monday I had to wrestle with a large cart.. and twisted just right that I felt a pop and then grind.. ( I thought of you Julie.. thinking I may be getting a new hip soon) it hurt so bad it took me to my knees.. but it feels great now.. a little achy but I think I popped the darn thing back into place.. LOL I am pretty sure I could walk my 3 miles again with no pain.
> Then yesterday taking the cardboard out I had to maneuver around a truck that was parked in the wrong place and didn't realize that the ground slopped down at a sharp angle and I fell on my behind as the cart full of cardboard was rolling after me.. I am sure it was quite a scene to see... I was fine, a bit P.O'd at the truck driver.. but not hurt.. I went into the shop and told my boss that I am cruising for a body cast!! LOL my elbow got scraped and it is sore today but I don't have any other aches or pains..
> 
> I started a pair of socks this week.. I have a full 5 rows done.. LOL I am excited to see how these fit  I have a not toned my knitting skills to the point where things fit properly yet!! I need to work on it.. I have mostly done items that don't need to fit.. like shawls and scarves.. I think it would be great if there was a book that had practice pieces that you worked on to get the right guage or to learn to work with 'your' gauge! When I was first learning to knit I did a increase and decrease sample that taught me a lot!!! I just might have to make up something ... LOL like I have the time..


Hope there are repercussions from the fall. I usually get really ticked off at myself but then try and relax the area to prevent cramping. Injuries like that can result in arthritis if the body does not heal properly. It can show up quite some time after the injury as the body will adjust and create ongoing friction that may not be obvious at first. Your hip injury way back when may have a bit of this ongoing leaving you with a weakness that will cause repeat problems.

As for your socks and fitting--doing swatches is the practice. Do them in SS and garter and whatever other stitches you like as there will be different gauges depending on what you doing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are right, Tanya, there is information all over the place for fitting those sweaters. I have done some swatching for gauge, but it seems not enough to get it exact.


To tell the truth, for myself, gauge is not that critical as I like very loose fits for sweaters. Socks are another story. I constantly check ga when knitting something that counts. The miter square sweaters for toddlers as well as for my adult friend are good examples of my checking over and over as I knit regardless of what the swatch showed. I find my ga will change as i work, especially on a bigger project.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think that is just quotes that exceed 500 characters, and not the length of a post per se.
> 
> I wonder if the number of posts per page will change or if that will stay at the current 15 posts.
> 
> Sue


That was how I read it, no idea about how many posts to the page, I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> yes they did say it was because it will be easier for those using Smart Phones and other devices to read the forum. Also the useless "watched topics" will also be eliminated.. I think I read that right.. or it will not keep as many I'm not sure.. I never go into my watched topics tab anyway.. I'm not sure who all does.. I use my "my posts" more than any of them..


I check 'watched topics' a lot, Ronie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Ronie. :blush: It feels so good to feel SO good. With all of my food allergies, I had just about given up hope that I could ever loose weight and be healthy. I am so grateful that this program is working.
> 
> They are doing a weekend workshop kind of a deal in the Fall, using local artisans to teach different things, including their playing with color/dye. I don't have any information yet, and am concerned that it would be very expensive, but it would be SO fun!!!


I forget which program you are following, but diet is so critical to our health. My friends who I just visited are getting older and they take so many pills it makes me scream. But they think they are 'pretty healthy.' Had to call them yesterday and my friend told me her functional doctor diagnosed her as pre-diabetic and it freaked her out. Just last week she looked at my lunch salad (I always prepare my own food when visiting them and insist they get me organic foods, which they happily do) and said "I can't stand how healthy that looks!" Well, you can imagine my boldness in telling her she should have been listening to me all these years. And she knew it was true but I was not in a white coat collecting big $$$ from her. So now she has to confront a lifetime of bad eating habits and try to change. I am rooting for her loudly. I know if she does make serious changes, it will make such a difference in so many ways for her.

And do hope that workshop with those cutie pie girls is affordable and you can participate. I love doing things like that as so much information is shared and you meet so many good people with interesting tidbits to teach you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That is the class I did and it was well worth the price for me.


Craftsy does some pretty good classes and a few free ones that are worthwhile, too. I enjoyed their short row one, for example.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I have had a week that makes me think I should of just stayed in bed... Some of you will remember when I fell and hurt my hip about 1 1/2 years ago.. well it has never healed right and always felt like it was pinching me..  On Monday I had to wrestle with a large cart.. and twisted just right that I felt a pop and then grind.. ( I thought of you Julie.. thinking I may be getting a new hip soon) it hurt so bad it took me to my knees.. but it feels great now.. a little achy but I think I popped the darn thing back into place.. LOL I am pretty sure I could walk my 3 miles again with no pain.
> Then yesterday taking the cardboard out I had to maneuver around a truck that was parked in the wrong place and didn't realize that the ground slopped down at a sharp angle and I fell on my behind as the cart full of cardboard was rolling after me.. I am sure it was quite a scene to see... I was fine, a bit P.O'd at the truck driver.. but not hurt.. I went into the shop and told my boss that I am cruising for a body cast!! LOL my elbow got scraped and it is sore today but I don't have any other aches or pains..
> 
> I started a pair of socks this week.. I have a full 5 rows done.. LOL I am excited to see how these fit  I have a not toned my knitting skills to the point where things fit properly yet!! I need to work on it.. I have mostly done items that don't need to fit.. like shawls and scarves.. I think it would be great if there was a book that had practice pieces that you worked on to get the right guage or to learn to work with 'your' gauge! When I was first learning to knit I did a increase and decrease sample that taught me a lot!!! I just might have to make up something ... LOL like I have the time..


That problem with your hip sounds serious to me, you are very lucky still to be able to walk.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, thanks for the reminders on keeping healthy.  I do all three, plus a bit more.
> 
> Thanks, Pam. I sure hope not. It has been slowing Gary down for a few weeks. Yesterday was the worse, his tail was draggin.' But he feels a bit better today and is going to do some napping and relaxing.
> 
> ...


Do lots more nutritional supplementation if you need the immune boost and Gary could have been doing mega doses to promote faster healing. I know it is hard to remember to pop all those extra pills/tablets/raw juices/etc and it is real PIA to have to do. However, so much better than being sick.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, thanks for the reminders on keeping healthy.  I do all three, plus a bit more.
> 
> Thanks, Pam. I sure hope not. It has been slowing Gary down for a few weeks. Yesterday was the worse, his tail was draggin.' But he feels a bit better today and is going to do some napping and relaxing.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Linda. I've been on the fence about taking it but with it half price, I'm going to take advantage.


 :thumbup: You will need someone to help you with the measuring.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That problem with your hip sounds serious to me, you are very lucky still to be able to walk.


I am very glad for you that it popped into the right place!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Craftsy does some pretty good classes and a few free ones that are worthwhile, too. I enjoyed their short row one, for example.


I did that one too. The only one I haven't got on with and couldn't finish was the double knitting one with the male presenter. He is obviously expert and his design is lovely but I can't get past his presenting/teaching style. I stopped when I found myself swearing at the screen. It is probably just me though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank goodness you are ok. Good that your hip feels "right" again. Did you have any treatment when you fell before?


Me, too, Ronie! Please take care of yourself and try not to overdo it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: You will need someone to help you with the measuring.


I bought it and started listening and she did mention needing help. My knitting buddy will help me. 👍


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank goodness you are ok. Good that your hip feels "right" again. Did you have any treatment when you fell before?


Oh yes!! lots of treatment and then I had to go to work and my job is one where you never sit down.. so I was able to keep the muscles toned and I have a doctor who just thought I would have to live with it.. makes me angry but I am happy now that it is feeling great again. We have a place called "Vibrant Healing" that just opened here in town I am going to go there and see if they take my insurance... I have to pop in and get a brochure plus it is directly behind where I work..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hope there are repercussions from the fall. I usually get really ticked off at myself but then try and relax the area to prevent cramping. Injuries like that can result in arthritis if the body does not heal properly. It can show up quite some time after the injury as the body will adjust and create ongoing friction that may not be obvious at first. Your hip injury way back when may have a bit of this ongoing leaving you with a weakness that will cause repeat problems.
> 
> As for your socks and fitting--doing swatches is the practice. Do them in SS and garter and whatever other stitches you like as there will be different gauges depending on what you doing.


Well the hip injury from way back never healed properly which I am sure made it more vulnerable when I put strain on it... I am just happy that it worked in my favor  because the pinching is gone and today there isn't even any soreness.. I do remember when I first hurt myself it was several days later that I realized that I was hurt.. I have since trained my dogs to walk _with_ me and not pull me!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Maybe I'm the only one who never goes into watched topics.. I guess that is because I don't bother to unwatch any and so why read it over again.. LOL when my emails get lost I go to the "my posts" tab and it takes me right back where I was.. 

I was helping with the ivy out back... our neighbor is helping and we are currently on his side of the fence.. I went to help load the back of the truck and there was a dead rat!!! oh my gosh makes me ill just thinking of it.. so I went to do something else helpful and lifted a board and there was a mess of snakes... so I am now go work on my socks.. I think they have it handled...LOL
I don't do those kinds of critters very well... I'll be happy when all the ivy and unruly shrubbery is gone.. the neighbor is going to plant more Lilacs.. Both of us ladies stood firm on leaving the one that is well established there..  plus a little bit of the wild roses are staying.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

All I can say is that I am glad it wasn't me with the dead rat and then the snakes. I definitely would have headed off to knit then.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Maybe I'm the only one who never goes into watched topics.. I guess that is because I don't bother to unwatch any and so why read it over again.. LOL when my emails get lost I go to the "my posts" tab and it takes me right back where I was..
> 
> I was helping with the ivy out back... our neighbor is helping and we are currently on his side of the fence.. I went to help load the back of the truck and there was a dead rat!!! oh my gosh makes me ill just thinking of it.. so I went to do something else helpful and lifted a board and there was a mess of snakes... so I am now go work on my socks.. I think they have it handled...LOL
> I don't do those kinds of critters very well... I'll be happy when all the ivy and unruly shrubbery is gone.. the neighbor is going to plant more Lilacs.. Both of us ladies stood firm on leaving the one that is well established there..  plus a little bit of the wild roses are staying.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> All I can say is that I am glad it wasn't me with the dead rat and then the snakes. I definitely would have headed off to knit then.
> 
> Sue


Me, too!  Yuck!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am getting back slowly into knitting, just working on two totally different projects. I am having a lot of fun with Jackson's blanket. Several ideas have gone through my head and I am just going with the flow. This is going to be a colourful blanket, which I think he will like.

I got another book about Colour knitting yesterday at the used bookstore. I didn't have to spend any money as my SIL had given me a trade-in coupon. It looks a really nice book and I am starting on one of the stitch patterns it featured.

The book is called The Essential Guide to Color Knitting Techniques by Margaret Radcliffe. I had looked at it on Amazon, before deciding on another that still has to be delivered, so I am happy that now I will have both of them.

Here is the blanket as I start with the second colour and different stitch.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronnie, sorry about your hip. Try and take care of yourself.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ours hasn't been that hard, thank goodness. I am glad we had at least a nice day yesterday. I think I would have been climbing the wall if we had had a dull day yesterday. That would have made nearly three weeks iofyucky weather. 
We leave for the beach on Monday, which is going to be cloudy all day, but I don't think there is rain forecast. The rest of the week is supposed to be warm and sunny and I am looking forward to that. It is about time!

Sue
[ quote=linda09]I can't believe how hard it has rained here this afternoon. At the moment it is bouncing off the paving and there is a stream running down the road. Horrible weather.[/quote]


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jacksons blanket is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is stunningly beautiful here today. I just came back from a graduation open house in which I rode my bike to. It is a glorious day for a ride!

I sure hope this weather heads east to you, Sue!!!  What a wonderful time at the beach you will have. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jacksons blanket is looking good :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I love the colors of Jackson's blanket.  Have an amazing time at the beach with your DH.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We leave for the beach on Monday, which is going to be cloudy all day, but I don't think there is rain forecast. The rest of the week is supposed to be warm and sunny and I am looking forward to that. It is about time!
> 
> Sue
> 
> Have a great time at the beach, Sue.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes Bev, I know I really should read through the whole manual that came with the camera. I just read the basics to get started quick to be able to take a picture. But I see I am probably missing lots of things that the camera can do that would be fun to play with as well!

Sue, what fun that will be to meet up with your old friends while you are I your vacation. Sure hope the weather holds out for you and you get good beach weather. 

I have the Perfect Fit Crazy Lace Sweater workshop from Craftsy. She also tells you exactly how to make many measurements. The problem is I have never taken the time to do it. I suppose if I ever want to get a sweater to fit, I should get to it! 

Well Linda and Ronie, how cool that you also have macro settings on your cameras. We should all take a picture using that setting and share. I see Bev had the same idea. 

Ronie, sure glad your mishaps didn't cause more damage. Hope you have less mishaps from now on! What socks are you doing?
Yuk, those critters are not ones I would want to come upon either. 

Sue, what nice colors you are using for your grandsons blanket. Bet he will love it. 

Glad you were able to get a bike ride in Toni. It rained here on and off today, but at least I did get out to do some weeding and trimming in the flower garden.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I did that one too. The only one I haven't got on with and couldn't finish was the double knitting one with the male presenter. He is obviously expert and his design is lovely but I can't get past his presenting/teaching style. I stopped when I found myself swearing at the screen. It is probably just me though.


I understand. There are just some people whose style of teaching or their voice just irks me to no end. Maybe sometime in the future you may find him more tolerable. Of course we did a double knit LP here and there is much on Youtube.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--hope you get some good weather this week. It has been gray all day here and I could not get into the garden to plant the seedlings. This week is supposed to get hot--high 70's. It may rain a bit here on Monday but we have been missing all the rain these past 2 weeks.

The baby blanket is looking good. Like that blue very much.

Ronie--can understand being grossed out by the rats and snakes. Imagine having to deal with them alone. The other week I found a drowned chipmunk in a 5 gal bucket of rain water and couldn't get myself to dispose of it. Next thing I found the body on the ground so an animal had fished it out and left it right in my pathway into the garden. Today there is a mouse drowned in the bucket. Maybe this is a boon to the garden, keeping little critters out.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> yes they did say it was because it will be easier for those using Smart Phones and other devices to read the forum. Also the useless "watched topics" will also be eliminated.. I think I read that right.. or it will not keep as many I'm not sure.. I never go into my watched topics tab anyway.. I'm not sure who all does.. I use my "my posts" more than any of them..


Oh I hope not. I use watched topics a lot. I did read that we would need to choose it and replying to a post would not automatically make it a watched topic.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--it must have felt so good to be on your bike.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie, hope you get over being accident prone and don't get hurt. It is scary to fall. Fear of breaking something, not being able to get up again. Be sure to keep your cell phone with you to be able to call for help if necessary. Last time I fell my phone fell out of my pocket, just out of reach. :shock: After I caught my breath and quit panicking I was able to get up with the aid of a hay bale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, hope you get over being accident prone and don't get hurt. It is scary to fall. Fear of breaking something, not being able to get up again. Be sure to keep your cell phone with you to be able to call for help if necessary. Last time I fell my phone fell out of my pocket, just out of reach. :shock: After I caught my breath and quit panicking I was able to get up with the aid of a hay bale.


I have my phone in my bum bag, just in case, and I always wear that- my watch, tissues, spare door key, small diary, pen, and my nitro-lingual and a few other bits and pieces are in it in case I were to fall.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I was helping with the ivy out back... our neighbor is helping and we are currently on his side of the fence.. I went to help load the back of the truck and there was a dead rat!!! oh my gosh makes me ill just thinking of it.. so I went to do something else helpful and lifted a board and there was a mess of snakes... so I am now go work on my socks.. I think they have it handled...LOL
> I don't do those kinds of critters very well... I'll be happy when all the ivy and unruly shrubbery is gone.. the neighbor is going to plant more Lilacs.. Both of us ladies stood firm on leaving the one that is well established there.. plus a little bit of the wild roses are staying.


I would have preferred a plastic bag or two between my fingers and that rat...but I'm NOT too sure on how I'd deal with the snakes. One or two in an area I can immediately cope with...if I know what species they immediately are.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I would have preferred a plastic bag or two..........


Or 3! :shock:

I don't know that I could have dealt with the snakes at all. One on one I'm ok, but a whole bunch of them....I don't think so!

It was wonderful out on my Harley today.  Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> It was wonderful out on my Harley today.  Thank you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've just discovered that rotation of this "portable" device keeps me from having to expand the screen as often. :thumbup:

It was nice and breezy today. Thanks Toni.

I also fixed my photo_views of all your avatar's.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > We leave for the beach on Monday, which is going to be cloudy all day, but I don't think there is rain forecast. The rest of the week is supposed to be warm and sunny and I am looking forward to that. It is about time!
> ...


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue..enjoy your time with friends and at the beach .
Julie ..sorry to hear your op has been stopped .
Linda...That is a lovely jumper .
Ronie..Hope life is less painful.Leave the rats and snakes to others and rest when you can.
Tricia ..know the problem re getting up after being down .Good job there was something handy to help .
Toni ..A lovely place to be and you look happy with the girls .
Tanya ..Too far to go just for yarn I would feel
Barbara ..your store must be really organised now .Makes you feel good I bet .
De Etta ...so pleased the visitors brought you so much laughter and happiness .
Karen ...You seem to be getting on top of your computer programmes .
Norma and Linda ..Lots of the wet stuff making the country green .It may be time to start building a boat and perhaps knit a lining for it .
Pam ..your warning to Bev is good .I second it .Crud is a good word for it .Take care Bev and Gary .Enjoy the camera but not at the risk of getting more poorly .I think mine was made worse by having a very hard day at the outset enabling it to get a grip of me .
Tried to keep up and sorry I missed a few out .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue..enjoy your time with friends and at the beach .
> Julie ..sorry to hear your op has been stopped .
> Linda...That is a lovely jumper .
> Ronie..Hope life is less painful.Leave the rats and snakes to others and rest when you can.
> ...


 :thumbup: Thanks Ann. 
Do I take it you are still a bit under the weather?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This one is for Melanie: Lisa is now in Fez, Morocco, I think this belly dancer does not quite have the figure you do, though!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for Melanie: Lisa is now in Fez, Morocco, I think this belly dancer does not quite have the figure you do, though!


Looks like the gentleman is having fun though  . And look at all those amazing mosaics on the walls.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Thanks Ann.
> Do I take it you are still a bit under the weather?


I was wondering that, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...... And look at all those amazing mosaics on the walls.


Stunning!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, thanks so much for the picture. It is an amazing glimpse into another culture. Mosaics, belly dancing-quite exotic. 

Ann, I hope you are feeling better soon.

Gary seems to be improving. The last two nights he has actually been sleeping without coughing 2-3 hours solid in the morning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> .......
> 
> Gary seems to be improving. The last two nights he has actually been sleeping without coughing 2-3 hours solid in the morning.


You must be sleeping better, too, and be relieved for that.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I am having a bit more fun with this portable now that I'm learning more about it. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> All I can say is that I am glad it wasn't me with the dead rat and then the snakes. I definitely would have headed off to knit then.
> 
> Sue


I'm so glad I am not the only one!! My guy understood because he has been with me for nearly 30 years.. but the other guy thought I was just being a girl.. Joe (my hubby) explained to him about my phobia's and then he understood.. plus I was about to step there. If I had stepped on it... I would of needed a strong drink!! and I never drink the strong stuff..LOL

Jacksons blanket will be very nice.. the needles look awfully small but then that could just be the picture...I think the colors are perfect for a little guy


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too!  Yuck!!!


Thanks Pam


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronnie, glad that you are feeling better today.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Well the hip injury from way back never healed properly which I am sure made it more vulnerable when I put strain on it... I am just happy that it worked in my favor  because the pinching is gone and today there isn't even any soreness.. I do remember when I first hurt myself it was several days later that I realized that I was hurt.. I have since trained my dogs to walk _with_ me and not pull me!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I can see I am in good company when it comes to Rats and Snakes... Hubby tossed it and said it is gone.. I said until some other neighbor finds it!!! LOL Our rats can get the size of a small cat!!! with claws and teeth that make you cringe... they chewed through the neighbors back door to get to the dog food. They have several large dogs and so I am guessing large dog food bags... he just sits there and shoots when they come in.. I am so glad my house has a high foundation!!! 

They got all the ivy off the fence.. now we have a clear view of the neighbors yard  but we will remedy that soon enough.. 

Sue I hope Toni's weather heads your way for you beautiful seashore weekend... you have such a beautiful spot!! I am assuming it is the same place. 

Toni I am glad you were able to get out on the bike.. I bet it felt great.

Tanya my boss just had a chippy drown in her 5gallon bucket too.. they buried it, ceremony and all...LOL but she shoots the rats... 

Thanks Ann... I too want to stop falling... it is not a good sign!!! I do hope you start to feel much better soon


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. I am enjoying knitting it. I ripped out a couple of rows, as what I had in mind just wasn't turning out, so am doing another pattern now. The goal is to go about halfway and then reverse the colours for the second half, so it will be symmetrical. I half thought about maybe putting his name on it, but that would involve charting it out, calculating and maybe more time involved than I want to take. Also I am not sure if it is a good idea to advertise his name, although that would really personalize it, which he would probably love.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Jacksons blanket is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the picture Julie... I love the walls and it looks like a fun place... I'm not sure what all was in those green bottles.. but I am sure they added to the fun!! When I was 18 I took a belly dancing class and the teacher said that the fuller the figure the better the tummy roll... I was a string bean back then with no belly... that soon changed of course since I had my daughter the next year!! and I have had a belly ever since.. LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Today is yucky here again, but my friend emailed that other than our travel day tomorrow, the weather is supposed to be glorious. Think I will take a mix of clothes for all eventualities. Probably won't take shorts, but capris would work.

I went through all my shawls yesterday. I have so many that I had forgotten I had made, and plan on giving one to each of the friends we will see.

Sue


TLL said:


> It is stunningly beautiful here today. I just came back from a graduation open house in which I rode my bike to. It is a glorious day for a ride!
> 
> I sure hope this weather heads east to you, Sue!!!  What a wonderful time at the beach you will have. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Norma. I am enjoying knitting it. I ripped out a couple of rows, as what I had in mind just wasn't turning out, so am doing another pattern now. The goal is to go about halfway and then reverse the colours for the second half, so it will be symmetrical. I half thought about maybe putting his name on it, but that would involve charting it out, calculating and maybe more time involved than I want to take. Also I am not sure if it is a good idea to advertise his name, although that would really personalize it, which he would probably love.
> 
> Sue


maybe hide his name on the edge with embroidery.. so that only he can see it!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. I know he will like something nice and bright. I am really looking forward to a relaxing time at the beach and hope to see someglorious sunrises.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, I love the colors of Jackson's blanket.  Have an amazing time at the beach with your DH.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Barbara.

Sue


Babalou said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > We leave for the beach on Monday, which is going to be cloudy all day, but I don't think there is rain forecast. The rest of the week is supposed to be warm and sunny and I am looking forward to that. It is about time!
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya, Apart from tomorrow, I think it is supposed to be really nice. I don't think there is rain forecast tomorrow, just cloudy, which is probably good traveling weather. I am packing my swimsuit, but not for the beach, but for the heated indoor pool at the hotel, maybe. We cut our grass on Friday which was just as well as it rained yesterday and already today, so it is already growing again.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--hope you get some good weather this week. It has been gray all day here and I could not get into the garden to plant the seedlings. This week is supposed to get hot--high 70's. It may rain a bit here on Monday but we have been missing all the rain these past 2 weeks.
> 
> The baby blanket is looking good. Like that blue very much.
> 
> Ronie--can understand being grossed out by the rats and snakes. Imagine having to deal with them alone. The other week I found a drowned chipmunk in a 5 gal bucket of rain water and couldn't get myself to dispose of it. Next thing I found the body on the ground so an animal had fished it out and left it right in my pathway into the garden. Today there is a mouse drowned in the bucket. Maybe this is a boon to the garden, keeping little critters out.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. Hope you are feeling better now.

Sue


annweb said:


> Sue..enjoy your time with friends and at the beach .
> Julie ..sorry to hear your op has been stopped .
> Linda...That is a lovely jumper .
> Ronie..Hope life is less painful.Leave the rats and snakes to others and rest when you can.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Julie. Love those mosaics. It does look very exotic.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for Melanie: Lisa is now in Fez, Morocco, I think this belly dancer does not quite have the figure you do, though!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, Glad that Gary is getting better.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Julie, thanks so much for the picture. It is an amazing glimpse into another culture. Mosaics, belly dancing-quite exotic.
> 
> Ann, I hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Gary seems to be improving. The last two nights he has actually been sleeping without coughing 2-3 hours solid in the morning.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. Yes, this is Virginia Beach, but a different hotel from last year, when we stayed a couple of days before joining our DD at the Outer Banks. We will be going there in mid August. I don't know whether we will spend a couple of days at VB again then, as it will be high season then and not sure we could get a reasonably priced booking. We did it last year so we didn't have to do all the drive on the holiday weekend, but it would be nice to have a couple of days to ourselves, since there will be about 15 of us at the beach house. I am sure it will be a joyful noise, but sometimes peace and relative quiet is nice too.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue I hope Toni's weather heads your way for you beautiful seashore weekend... you have such a beautiful spot!! I am assuming it is the same place.
> 
> Toni I am glad you were able to get out on the bike.. I bet it felt great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Looks like the gentleman is having fun though  . And look at all those amazing mosaics on the walls.


I must hunt through for some more of the mosaics- I've not downloaded many.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, thanks so much for the picture. It is an amazing glimpse into another culture. Mosaics, belly dancing-quite exotic.
> 
> Ann, I hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Gary seems to be improving. The last two nights he has actually been sleeping without coughing 2-3 hours solid in the morning.


Hoping you are both getting better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for the picture Julie... I love the walls and it looks like a fun place... I'm not sure what all was in those green bottles.. but I am sure they added to the fun!! When I was 18 I took a belly dancing class and the teacher said that the fuller the figure the better the tummy roll... I was a string bean back then with no belly... that soon changed of course since I had my daughter the next year!! and I have had a belly ever since.. LOL


Wine I am fairly sure- but you dare not drink in public.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing, Julie. Love those mosaics. It does look very exotic.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must hunt through for some more of the mosaics- I've not downloaded many.


I loved your photo and would like to see more :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I loved your photo and would like to see more :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I'll see what I can do, later!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Stunning!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ronie. Yes, this is Virginia Beach, but a different hotel from last year, when we stayed a couple of days before joining our DD at the Outer Banks. We will be going there in mid August. I don't know whether we will spend a couple of days at VB again then, as it will be high season then and not sure we could get a reasonably priced booking. We did it last year so we didn't have to do all the drive on the holiday weekend, but it would be nice to have a couple of days to ourselves, since there will be about 15 of us at the beach house. I am sure it will be a joyful noise, but sometimes peace and relative quiet is nice too.
> 
> Sue


Have a great time away, Sue!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> .....Gary seems to be improving. The last two nights he has actually been sleeping without coughing 2-3 hours solid in the morning.


What a relief for both of you!



kaixixang said:


> I am having a bit more fun with this portable now that I'm learning more about it.


Have fun exploring, Karen!



Ronie said:


> ....Toni I am glad you were able to get out on the bike.. I bet it felt great.....


I was a wonderful way to get to church this morning, too. 



britgirl said:


> ....I went through all my shawls yesterday. I have so many that I had forgotten I had made, and plan on giving one to each of the friends we will see.


Those will be treasured gifts, Sue!!!



Ronie said:


> maybe hide his name on the edge with embroidery.. so that only he can see it!!


What a great idea!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Have a great time away, Sue!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Particularly for Norma some more of Lisa's images from Fez, Morocco.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Julie. Thanks for sharing.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Particularly for Norma some more of Lisa's images from Fez, Morocco.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful pics, Julie. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wine I am fairly sure- but you dare not drink in public.


there is no public drinking here either... I don't know what happens but it is probably a Open container fine... and I don't know what that is either...LOL It is interesting living in a tourist town now... some people come here and think that just because they are on vacation they can do what they want... and since Marijuana is legal here there are still some rules to follow.. and there are unmarked police cars everywhere... so it is best to be good... although lots of people come here and get themselves into big trouble..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice pictures Julie... I bet they are enjoying themselves... it looks nice and warm there too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> there is no public drinking here either... I don't know what happens but it is probably a Open container fine... and I don't know what that is either...LOL It is interesting living in a tourist town now... some people come here and think that just because they are on vacation they can do what they want... and since Marijuana is legal here there are still some rules to follow.. and there are unmarked police cars everywhere... so it is best to be good... although lots of people come here and get themselves into big trouble..


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Very nice pictures Julie... I bet they are enjoying themselves... it looks nice and warm there too


 :thumbup: It was around 36* Celsius.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Julie, thanks for the pictures!! They are wonderful. 

Spent the afternoon, getting the computer set up for the Nikon with DS. Happy, happy.

Have fun with your new devise, Karen. 

Gonna knit for awhile.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Particularly for Norma some more of Lisa's images from Fez, Morocco.


Wonderful photos, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, thanks for the pictures!! They are wonderful.
> 
> Spent the afternoon, getting the computer set up for the Nikon with DS. Happy, happy.
> 
> ...


Thanks (really to Lisa!) Have a productive time I hope!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photos, Julie!


 :thumbup: We really get to see the world, between us!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: We really get to see the world, between us!


And isn't that great?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And isn't that great?!


 :thumbup: It is!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Particularly for Norma some more of Lisa's images from Fez, Morocco.


I did enjoy those. Fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I did enjoy those. Fabulous :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Particularly for Norma some more of Lisa's images from Fez, Morocco.


I love seeing the pictures because I doubt I will ever travel there. The tiles are gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I love seeing the pictures because I doubt I will ever travel there. The tiles are gorgeous.


I don't suppose I will ever go to Africa, although I used to dream of being like Mary Kingsley, and exploring unknown depths.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Julie -- such wonderful pictures. Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- such wonderful pictures. Thanks so much for sharing!!


 :thumbup: Thank you, DeEtta!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just out of interest there is a display of knitted poppies at the Chelsea Flower Show, reminds me of the ceramic ones at the Tower of London.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Beautiful pictures of the tour Julie. Wish I had traveled when my health was better. But there is always something; money, time, schedule conflicts, animals and pets. . .

We had milk cows and they don't do well with strangers coming in to milk them or their schedule changing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Beautiful pictures of the tour Julie. Wish I had traveled when my health was better. But there is always something; money, time, schedule conflicts, animals and pets. . .
> 
> We had milk cows and they don't do well with strangers coming in to milk them or their schedule changing.


I was 66 before I really traveled- and then of course it is all long haul by jet- so different from my travels as a 9 year old!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Karen, sounds like you are enjoying learning about your new device.

Julie, wonderful pictures of a very unique place. Glad Lisa is traveling and sending these great pictures to you. Love the color and designs in those mosaics.

Here is a picture I just took with the macro setting to see if it really works - and it does! What fun it will be to experiment with it more.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just out of interest there is a display of knitted poppies at the Chelsea Flower Show, reminds me of the ceramic ones at the Tower of London.


This is quite a display! What a lot of knitted poppies!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> This is quite a display! What a lot of knitted poppies!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Karen, sounds like you are enjoying learning about your new device.
> 
> Julie, wonderful pictures of a very unique place. Glad Lisa is traveling and sending these great pictures to you. Love the color and designs in those mosaics.
> 
> Here is a picture I just took with the macro setting to see if it really works - and it does! What fun it will be to experiment with it more.


That's wonderful, Caryn!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just out of interest there is a display of knitted poppies at the Chelsea Flower Show, reminds me of the ceramic ones at the Tower of London.


Oh my gosh, that is amazing! 😱


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Karen, sounds like you are enjoying learning about your new device.
> 
> Julie, wonderful pictures of a very unique place. Glad Lisa is traveling and sending these great pictures to you. Love the color and designs in those mosaics.
> 
> Here is a picture I just took with the macro setting to see if it really works - and it does! What fun it will be to experiment with it more.


Caryn, that is a beautiful picture, very professional looking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Karen, sounds like you are enjoying learning about your new device.
> 
> Julie, wonderful pictures of a very unique place. Glad Lisa is traveling and sending these great pictures to you. Love the color and designs in those mosaics.
> 
> Here is a picture I just took with the macro setting to see if it really works - and it does! What fun it will be to experiment with it more.


It is so great for close ups! I use Macro a lot!

The Arab mosaic work is rather spectacular!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> This is quite a display! What a lot of knitted poppies!


Around 300,000, apparently an Australian initiative.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Oh my gosh, that is amazing! 😱


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Such a fitting tribute.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:



> Just out of interest there is a display of knitted poppies at the Chelsea Flower Show, reminds me of the ceramic ones at the Tower of London.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Such a fitting tribute.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, love the knitted poppies. 

Caryn, great macro shot. Have fun, fun, fun.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And isn't that great?!


I agree. It truly is wonderful how we all share and what we can all learn. 😊


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, love the knitted poppies.
> 
> Caryn, great macro shot. Have fun, fun, fun.


Me, too!!!! 😊 I agree. 😀


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, love the knitted poppies.
> 
> Caryn, great macro shot. Have fun, fun, fun.


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Moon rise. Learning as I go.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Moon rise. Learning as I go.


Wow! Very nice, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Wow! Very nice, Bev!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Moon rise. Learning as I go.


I understand that the moon is supposed to be in greys...but you've gotten a clearer photo than I've gotten with my current digital. Maybe an attempt with my portable...I know there is a camera on board.



Ronie said:


> Very nice pictures Julie... I bet they are enjoying themselves... it looks nice and warm there too





Lurker 2 said:


> It was around 36* Celsius.


(1.8 * 36) + 32 = 96.8 degrees Fahrenheit. I have to now convert the reading off of my Perfectdisk program main-tab entry for THIS computer's temperature...minus 30 for the room temperature. That temperature is currently --> (1.8 * 39) + 32 = 102.2 which is 72.2 for the room temperature.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> (1.8 * 36) + 32 = 96.8 degrees Fahrenheit. I have to now convert the reading off of my Perfectdisk program main-tab entry for THIS computer's temperature...minus 30 for the room temperature. That temperature is currently --> (1.8 * 39) + 32 = 102.2 which is 72.2 for the room temperature.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I saw the poppies on a TV programme about Chelsea last night. I thought it was very touching.
Caryn , the rose is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Moon rise. Learning as I go.


Great shot :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I saw the poppies on a TV programme about Chelsea last night. I thought it was very touching.
> Caryn , the rose is beautiful :thumbup:


It is quite the gesture, when you consider how much work went into them- I gather red yarn got very scarce in Melbourne!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite the gesture, when you consider how much work went into them- I gather red yarn got very scarce in Melbourne!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's wonderful, Caryn!


Thanks Pam. It was fun to try it out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Caryn, that is a beautiful picture, very professional looking.


Thanks Barbara. It really is easy to do once you realize that is what the macro setting does!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so great for close ups! I use Macro a lot!
> 
> The Arab mosaic work is rather spectacular!


It is funny that I have used that setting before ( there is an icon of a flower on my camera), but I just never realized how close I could get and still be in focus! 
I have seen these mosaics when I went to Spain a while back. There was a place called Alhambra(I think) and I was so taken with the beauty of them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, love the knitted poppies.
> 
> Caryn, great macro shot. Have fun, fun, fun.


Thanks Bev. Your photo of the moon is super! Now, did you use an auto setting, or did you set it specifically to get that lighting?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I saw the poppies on a TV programme about Chelsea last night. I thought it was very touching.
> Caryn , the rose is beautiful :thumbup:


Than you Norma. It is interesting to see the details when focused close up like that.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite the gesture, when you consider how much work went into them- I gather red yarn got very scarce in Melbourne!


  I would imagine that is true.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning All. Got some sleep last nite so may feel a but human today. The past 2 weeks were quite the busy of my time in so many directions. Think I can chill out this week a wee bit.

Yesterday was my family gathering to spread my sister's ashes. We met in a favorite spot of hers. I finally got to give out the purple project that I did after her transition 17 months ago. So hard to imagine that much time has passed. Got the 2 bears finished, for better or worse. I took her aside and told her I had something for her and wanted to give her a choice before her 20 mo old cousin saw them. She went for the brown bear when I took it out of the bag, but when I showed her the purple one, she did the same thing as when she saw her purple sweater when I gifted her with it: her voice was real quite, her eyes lit up and she said in this little voice 'it is purple.' and grabbed it to her. Later on after lunch we all went out on this huge porch and I gave out the purple items. I think people liked them, at least some of them did. The purple silk eyeglass case went over big but that was a second gift for this person as he had asked me for one and he was the one who gave me a healthy chunk of money last year for my back taxes. My gd just loved her purple bear and when asked by someone what its name was she said "purples." My older gd came for the event and stayed over with me last nite said how much she loved the doily she was given, as did others. I think it went pretty well. 

Here are some pics of the place we had used for our celebration/commemoration. The hotel is over 100 yrs old and the lake was manmade in an old granite quarry. They stock the lake annually with trout and provide feed for them to the guests. Very touristy stuff but fun for the kids. The grounds are stunningly beautiful with rolling lawn which the kids loved tumbling down, working off all the sugar they ate at lunch. The hotel was built over several of the early decades in sections which you can see so it has a very eclectic architecture. Inside the woodwork has a very large scale to it and is beautiful golden oak throughout. Huge spaces for walking, sitting and viewing the lake and other outdoor scenery. The dining room is gargantuan. My daughter worked there and put her self through college waiting tables for 9 yrs. It didn't escape me that while she was the only person of color working there in her time and took a lot of crap, now the staff was almost all Black and foreign born. It was somewhat nostalgic for my daughter being back there and she spent time walking the grounds and remembering.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite the gesture, when you consider how much work went into them- I gather red yarn got very scarce in Melbourne!


There were a LOT of poppies made!!! :shock:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Good Morning All. Got some sleep last nite so may feel a but human today. The past 2 weeks were quite the busy of my time in so many directions. Think I can chill out this week a wee bit.
> 
> Yesterday was my family gathering to spread my sister's ashes. We met in a favorite spot of hers. I finally got to give out the purple project that I did after her transition 17 months ago. So hard to imagine that much time has passed. Got the 2 bears finished, for better or worse. I took her aside and told her I had something for her and wanted to give her a choice before her 20 mo old cousin saw them. She went for the brown bear when I took it out of the bag, but when I showed her the purple one, she did the same thing as when she saw her purple sweater when I gifted her with it: her voice was real quite, her eyes lit up and she said in this little voice 'it is purple.' and grabbed it to her. Later on after lunch we all went out on this huge porch and I gave out the purple items. I think people liked them, at least some of them did. The purple silk eyeglass case went over big but that was a second gift for this person as he had asked me for one and he was the one who gave me a healthy chunk of money last year for my back taxes. My gd just loved her purple bear and when asked by someone what its name was she said "purples." My older gd came for the event and stayed over with me last nite said how much she loved the doily she was given, as did others. I think it went pretty well.
> 
> Here are some pics of the place we had used for our celebration/commemoration:


It sounds like it was a very special day, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I bought it and started listening and she did mention needing help. My knitting buddy will help me. 👍


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh yes!! lots of treatment and then I had to go to work and my job is one where you never sit down.. so I was able to keep the muscles toned and I have a doctor who just thought I would have to live with it.. makes me angry but I am happy now that it is feeling great again. We have a place called "Vibrant Healing" that just opened here in town I am going to go there and see if they take my insurance... I have to pop in and get a brochure plus it is directly behind where I work..


Hope it works out for you, Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> All I can say is that I am glad it wasn't me with the dead rat and then the snakes. I definitely would have headed off to knit then.
> 
> Sue


Me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> It is funny that I have used that setting before ( there is an icon of a flower on my camera), but I just never realized how close I could get and still be in focus!
> I have seen these mosaics when I went to Spain a while back. There was a place called Alhambra(I think) and I was so taken with the beauty of them.


Alhambra sounds right- it is ringing a bell, somewhere to a distant memory!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> There were a LOT of poppies made!!! :shock:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that looks such a lovely gathering. I found it very heartwarming. A fitting tribute.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am getting back slowly into knitting, just working on two totally different projects. I am having a lot of fun with Jackson's blanket. Several ideas have gone through my head and I am just going with the flow. This is going to be a colourful blanket, which I think he will like.
> 
> I got another book about Colour knitting yesterday at the used bookstore. I didn't have to spend any money as my SIL had given me a trade-in coupon. It looks a really nice book and I am starting on one of the stitch patterns it featured.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous colours and it is nice to have fun with something like this.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Ours hasn't been that hard, thank goodness. I am glad we had at least a nice day yesterday. I think I would have been climbing the wall if we had had a dull day yesterday. That would have made nearly three weeks iofyucky weather.
> We leave for the beach on Monday, which is going to be cloudy all day, but I don't think there is rain forecast. The rest of the week is supposed to be warm and sunny and I am looking forward to that. It is about time!
> 
> Sue
> [ quote=linda09]I can't believe how hard it has rained here this afternoon. At the moment it is bouncing off the paving and there is a stream running down the road. Horrible weather.


[/quote]

Have fun. Hope you can spend most of your time outdoors.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I understand. There are just some people whose style of teaching or their voice just irks me to no end. Maybe sometime in the future you may find him more tolerable. Of course we did a double knit LP here and there is much on Youtube.


Perhaps. The double knitting itself is not a problem but I want to learn about shaping in double knitting. I will find the time to do it sometime.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sounds like it was a very special day, Tanya.


Yes it was very special. I am sure you can understand how hard it is to gather people who all have different schedules and live across the country. And this place was a favorite of my sister so it was very meaningful to be there. I couldn't get into the boats due to my knee, but almost everyone else did and rowed out to the far end of the lake where they scattered most of her ashes and the flowers they brought. I loved that they took the little kids with them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue..enjoy your time with friends and at the beach .
> Julie ..sorry to hear your op has been stopped .
> Linda...That is a lovely jumper .
> Ronie..Hope life is less painful.Leave the rats and snakes to others and rest when you can.
> ...


Hope you are fully recovered now, Ann. Warm and sunny today and the garden looks wonderful after all the rain.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, you know how sometimes when the moon first comes up, it is an orangish color? That is when I took the picture. You get the grays when the moon is fully risen in the sky. 

Caryn, my camera has a moon mode, just like the macro mode. You click to the mode and it is all set to take the picture. It even has a 2 sec delay, so that the vibrations from your clicking the shutter have all settled down by the time the shutter actually clicks. The camera is an automatic point and click AND it has a fully manual mode. BUT I don't know that I will ever know enough to set the lighting etc for a moon shot like I got last night.

Thanks all for your comments on my moon photo.  I am learning how to use the camera-quite happily, I might add.

Tanya, it sounds like a wonderful day. So glad you got to give out your purple momentos of your sister. Wonderful day, wonderful tribute.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Perhaps. The double knitting itself is not a problem but I want to learn about shaping in double knitting. I will find the time to do it sometime.


Not sure what kind of shaping you want to do, but with your skills I don't think it will be too hard. For hats, I would find a free double knit pattern and see how that designer did it. For sweaters, I would try to stay with simple shapes. Armholes would decrease both sides as a single stitch, but again, look for free double knit patterns to study. That is how I have learned a lot of my techniques.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--stunning moon shot. I have seen moons like that and it is very special that you have captured it.

Caryn--Your rose shot is gorgeous. Macro photography is great fun. I miss not having that feature.

Alhambra is very well known and located in Grenada. This photo collection does have a couple of shots of the interior tile work:

http://whc.unesco.org/?cid=31&l=en&id_site=314&gallery=1&&maxrows=59


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, you know how sometimes when the moon first comes up, it is an orangish color? That is when I took the picture. You get the grays when the moon is fully risen in the sky.
> 
> Caryn, my camera has a moon mode, just like the macro mode. You click to the mode and it is all set to take the picture. It even has a 2 sec delay, so that the vibrations from your clicking the shutter have all settled down by the time the shutter actually clicks. The camera is an automatic point and click AND it has a fully manual mode. BUT I don't know that I will ever know enough to set the lighting etc for a moon shot like I got last night.
> 
> ...


It was a wonderful day. Sorry I couldn't capture the majesty of the place as it is a very special place. You would love it for all the hiking trails in the woods around the property which is huge. It occupies almost the entire top of the mountain and provides fabulous views, particularly on clear days. The property was developed by Quakers so the goal was for creating a very peaceful and calm environment which is also quite luxurious.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that looks such a lovely gathering. I found it very heartwarming. A fitting tribute.


Thank you. It was very meaningful to all of us, remembering my sister and celebrating ourselves.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sounds like it was a very special day, Tanya.


From me, too, Tanya.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thank you. It was very meaningful to all of us, remembering my sister and celebrating ourselves.


That was a loving tribute to your sister in a beautiful, serene place. And so kind of you to make the purple items for memories. It must have been bittersweet and peaceful at the same time. And that is a picture of your beautiful granddaughter, isn't it?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That was a loving tribute to your sister in a beautiful, serene place. And so kind of you to make the purple items for memories. It must have been bittersweet and peaceful at the same time. And that is a picture of your beautiful granddaughter, isn't it?


Yes, that is my gorgeous granddaughter with a purple flower in her hair holding the purple bear wrapped around a pink crocheted flamingo. There was some of the bittersweet and much of it was felt with the spreading of the ashes which I was not in the boat to do. We tend to be a very celebratory group and love to reinforce our connections in caring ways. If a person's spirit remains, my sister's was feeling good watching her gd and the rest of us gather in a favorite place of hers and reinforce our bonds.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am back  Other than a bad weather day and lots of blade balancing work (post scheduled maintenance item) I did get some good training hours in. We also knocked out the long cross country and the night cross country (is is much darker in Alabama than where I live, lol), although I still need to do a solo cross country. I hope to go back for a couple of weekends in June prior the instructor returning late June / early July to get some practice in.

I did manage to get a little bit of knitting done on Heads Will Roll (Feb MKAL). I hope to cast on Elizabeth's MKAL tomorrow.

I see almost 30 pages to get caught up on.

Hope all are doing well. 

Melanie

pg 50


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad you had a productive weekend, Melanie :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is amazing Julie.. and a lot of knitting..very beautiful though 
Caryn your rose is beautiful.. I had rain most of the day yesterday so I didn't get out and play with mine! Now I am really wanting to go play.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

What a nice place Tanya I am glad that they all liked your gifts  I bet she enjoyed working there.. and I bet it gets real busy in the tourist season!! Your GD is beautiful... did everyone get a flower for their hair??


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> What a nice place Tanya I am glad that they all liked your gifts  I bet she enjoyed working there.. and I bet it gets real busy in the tourist season!! Your GD is beautiful... did everyone get a flower for their hair??


It is an incredibly beautiful place, inside and out but working there? Not great. My daughter enjoyed having access to the trails and her boyfriend at that time was also there so there were some good memories. But work? I recall all too many phone calls with complaints about the work conditions and racism. There were busy seasons with some people who came to stay all summer--big money! It paid for much of her schooling. Thank you about my gd and no she got the flower because she wanted one. We had some small bouquets brought for the lunch table and for strewing on the water. It really fit her well with her lavender dress and pink flamingo and then her new purple bear.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am back  Other than a bad weather day and lots of blade balancing work (post scheduled maintenance item) I did get some good training hours in. We also knocked out the long cross country and the night cross country (is is much darker in Alabama than where I live, lol), although I still need to do a solo cross country. I hope to go back for a couple of weekends in June prior the instructor returning late June / early July to get some practice in.
> 
> I did manage to get a little bit of knitting done on Heads Will Roll (Feb MKAL). I hope to cast on Elizabeth's MKAL tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good weekend for you and even with some knitting. You will see that we all had weather issues of some sort or other for the past week. Hopefully the sun will shine on us all now.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It sounds like you had a great weekend Melanie!! and you got some knitting in!! I tend to get caught up in all that is going on around me and I never get to the knitting... of course there is that hour that hubby takes to get ready to leave and I usually get some knitting done then... LOL

I did some more on my socks yesterday.. they are slow going but I am enjoying them.. They don't have a name.. just a formula for my feet . I may need to finally get the vest pattern out and make it.. I have been wanting to for awhile now.. I like slow projects and fast ones... .. I have to steam my Pincha shawl... now that I have it pinned out the way I like it ( not easy ) and I am thinking I need to put a edge on the inner edge... I'll know more after it is steamed... I have probably just enough yarn to do that..

Here are a few patterns I found.. some have probably been shared already... but I though just in case.. I'd share again..

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ode

this on looks interesting... and fun to play with.. wouldn't it be fun to see what everyone's stash would produce... make it a striped stash buster following her guidelines.. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/round-n-round-2

another one that would be fun... no two alike  but it sure doesn't look like bulky yarn to me.. could just be the picture...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/big-island-wrapper


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

The rose,by Caryn,moon by Bev and many pics from Julie all depicting items of beauty ...thank you .
Tanya ,your break in the mountain sounds just deligtful and the pics represent quiet and peace .The stillness is almost tangible .Purple seems very happy with his pretty owner and your generous gifts probably touched the recipients .
There is still some tickly coughing happening .I am seeing someone about it later in the week .Hope Gary continues to improve .
Melanie ...lots of activity for you and great you had some more instruction .
Sue should be on her way and I hope the sun decides to show its'face .
Just been out with my daughter and am being taken out for tea this evening by a young lady who has stayed with me for 8 weeks while she completed her course at Uni .
Nearly finished a Wingspan I started while waiting for the next clue to come from Elizabeth .Hope to finish it later then on with Clue 2 .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad to hear you are better Pam.

Little by little you are settling in DFL 

Glad your camera arrived Bev. And you took a picture of it 

Sorry about your friend Ann, but lucky you were with her.

Nice shot of the duck Karen.

Pretty sunset Caryn. I had some lovely ones while in Alabama.

Is an intentional mistake actually a mistake? I make plenty of real ones so no worries here.

pg 55


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Karen, sounds like you are enjoying learning about your new device.
> 
> Julie, wonderful pictures of a very unique place. Glad Lisa is traveling and sending these great pictures to you. Love the color and designs in those mosaics.
> 
> Here is a picture I just took with the macro setting to see if it really works - and it does! What fun it will be to experiment with it more.


A beautiful photo, Caryn. loved seeing yours too, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Moon rise. Learning as I go.


Wow!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I saw the poppies on a TV programme about Chelsea last night. I thought it was very touching.
> Caryn , the rose is beautiful :thumbup:


Me too and I'm sure we will see more of them during Chelsea week. I've got all the programmes ready to record.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite the gesture, when you consider how much work went into them- I gather red yarn got very scarce in Melbourne!


I read some where that they advertised for 150 to be made and ended up with 300,000 from all around the world - amazing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> It sounds like you had a great weekend Melanie!! and you got some knitting in!! I tend to get caught up in all that is going on around me and I never get to the knitting... of course there is that hour that hubby takes to get ready to leave and I usually get some knitting done then... LOL
> 
> I did some more on my socks yesterday.. they are slow going but I am enjoying them.. They don't have a name.. just a formula for my feet . I may need to finally get the vest pattern out and make it.. I have been wanting to for awhile now.. I like slow projects and fast ones... .. I have to steam my Pincha shawl... now that I have it pinned out the way I like it ( not easy ) and I am thinking I need to put a edge on the inner edge... I'll know more after it is steamed... I have probably just enough yarn to do that..
> 
> ...


I like that big island wrapper, Ronie, and think I have the yarn for it. Thanks for the links!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Good Morning All. Got some sleep last nite so may feel a but human today. The past 2 weeks were quite the busy of my time in so many directions. Think I can chill out this week a wee bit.
> 
> Yesterday was my family gathering to spread my sister's ashes. We met in a favorite spot of hers. I finally got to give out the purple project that I did after her transition 17 months ago. So hard to imagine that much time has passed. Got the 2 bears finished, for better or worse. I took her aside and told her I had something for her and wanted to give her a choice before her 20 mo old cousin saw them. She went for the brown bear when I took it out of the bag, but when I showed her the purple one, she did the same thing as when she saw her purple sweater when I gifted her with it: her voice was real quite, her eyes lit up and she said in this little voice 'it is purple.' and grabbed it to her. Later on after lunch we all went out on this huge porch and I gave out the purple items. I think people liked them, at least some of them did. The purple silk eyeglass case went over big but that was a second gift for this person as he had asked me for one and he was the one who gave me a healthy chunk of money last year for my back taxes. My gd just loved her purple bear and when asked by someone what its name was she said "purples." My older gd came for the event and stayed over with me last nite said how much she loved the doily she was given, as did others. I think it went pretty well.
> 
> Here are some pics of the place we had used for our celebration/commemoration. The hotel is over 100 yrs old and the lake was manmade in an old granite quarry. They stock the lake annually with trout and provide feed for them to the guests. Very touristy stuff but fun for the kids. The grounds are stunningly beautiful with rolling lawn which the kids loved tumbling down, working off all the sugar they ate at lunch. The hotel was built over several of the early decades in sections which you can see so it has a very eclectic architecture. Inside the woodwork has a very large scale to it and is beautiful golden oak throughout. Huge spaces for walking, sitting and viewing the lake and other outdoor scenery. The dining room is gargantuan. My daughter worked there and put her self through college waiting tables for 9 yrs. It didn't escape me that while she was the only person of color working there in her time and took a lot of crap, now the staff was almost all Black and foreign born. It was somewhat nostalgic for my daughter being back there and she spent time walking the grounds and remembering.


What a beautiful place for such an occasion. Very happy looking gd.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Not sure what kind of shaping you want to do, but with your skills I don't think it will be too hard. For hats, I would find a free double knit pattern and see how that designer did it. For sweaters, I would try to stay with simple shapes. Armholes would decrease both sides as a single stitch, but again, look for free double knit patterns to study. That is how I have learned a lot of my techniques.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I can work out in principle how to do it but some times you can pick up nice little techniques and tricks to give a nicer finish - that is what I was looking for. I will get back to it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you had a productive weekend, Melanie :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: From me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is amazing Julie.. and a lot of knitting..very beautiful though
> Caryn your rose is beautiful.. I had rain most of the day yesterday so I didn't get out and play with mine! Now I am really wanting to go play.. LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I read some where that they advertised for 150 to be made and ended up with 300,000 from all around the world - amazing.


So I gather!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I forgot to mention how lovely your pictures were of that gorgeous place. How nice to have a place like that for a memorial. Nice to see your GD again. What a sweetie!

Thanks again to all comments on the moon picture.

Glad you had a great weekend, Melanie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Melanie!!! What an interesting weekend you had.  Congratulations on squeezing in some knitting, too! :thumbup:

Whenever you are ready, we would love to see the castles you have visited.  (No hurry - we do a good job of chattering on. :thumbup: )


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice to find old 'friends' Julie, happy memories of Fale  Good luck with your GP.

Sue, I had a friend who did just that - became an interpreter. She was fluent in five languages since a child and studied linguistics in college so added a few more. She got a job in Switzerland at an embassy as a live interpreter - the type you mentioned where you speak the translation to your client as the other person is speaking. Must be exhausting, lol.

Karen, I would love to get just eight hours, let alone eight to ten!

Another successful hike Bev 

I think the 500 character limit is what will be quoted when you 'quote reply'. The system will only show up to 500 characters, not the entire quote. Helps if the quote is a novella  


pg 60


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I read some where that they advertised for 150 to be made and ended up with 300,000 from all around the world - amazing.


I think I missed what Chelsea Week is about and why all the knitted poppies.???????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

That is interesting as I rarely use the "quote reply" button...I copy and paste the initial points of the different topics running, and then quote=? followed by /quote. I know I won't get a special "box" as I didn't surround it with the hard [ ] .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> The rose,by Caryn,moon by Bev and many pics from Julie all depicting items of beauty ...thank you .
> Tanya ,your break in the mountain sounds just deligtful and the pics represent quiet and peace .The stillness is almost tangible .Purple seems very happy with his pretty owner and your generous gifts probably touched the recipients .
> There is still some tickly coughing happening .I am seeing someone about it later in the week .Hope Gary continues to improve .
> Melanie ...lots of activity for you and great you had some more instruction .
> ...


How annoying to have that chest stuff hanging on. I sometimes use Mullein tea for all chest issues. It is growing wild around here and just picked some fresh leaves for drying and storing. You might see if it grows in your region. My other standbys include mega Vit C, mega Vit D3, probiotics, fresh garlic to gargle. These should be easy to come by items that may help a lot.

Yesterday was a day of peace and calm and love and sharing. It was wonderful and my older gd spent the night with me and will be here for another hour or 2 before going home. Nice time.

Glad you had a good day with your daughter, and time with the young woman. Those connections are always heartwarming.

Will we get to see your wingspan?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I think I missed what Chelsea Week is about and why all the knitted poppies.???????


http://www.rhs.org.uk/shows-events/rhs-chelsea-flower-show 
That is about the show.

It is held in the grounds of the Royal Hospital
http://www.chelsea-pensioners.co.uk/

This is specifically about the poppies
http://www.rhs.org.uk/shows-events/rhs-chelsea-flower-show/2016/Articles/a-field-of-poppies-at-chelsea


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is, and thanks Melanie!



MissMelba said:


> Nice to find old 'friends' Julie, happy memories of Fale  Good luck with your GP.
> 
> Sue, I had a friend who did just that - became an interpreter. She was fluent in five languages since a child and studied linguistics in college so added a few more. She got a job in Switzerland at an embassy as a live interpreter - the type you mentioned where you speak the translation to your client as the other person is speaking. Must be exhausting, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> http://www.rhs.org.uk/shows-events/rhs-chelsea-flower-show
> That is about the show.
> 
> It is held in the grounds of the Royal Hospital
> ...


Norma--thank you for these links. This is truly an awesome experience to see, or even for reading. The significance of it is also spectacular. I learned in studying the remedy Opium in homeopathy that poppies tend to grow in wasted or abandoned land, if memory serves. So the poem that says "In Flanders Field where poppies grew (or grow)... about the war and its ravages. Poppies are about sleep as well as violence.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The red Flanders Poppy is NOT an Opium poppy- they are quite different.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev - no the reply is not limited, just what you quoted from the original post. The long original post that you are quoting is what gets shortened to 500 characters. You can reply however much you want.  At least this is how I read the info post.

Great photos Toni. I could take that bin of colorful yarn out of their way 

Glad you had a great visit DeEtta. So wonderful to reconnect with old friends. But snow! Yuk.

Beautiful sweater Linda. You are sure to get compliments on it.

You need to take a knitting break DFL 

Enjoy your upcoming getaway Sue. Nice that you will be seeing friends. 

pg 65


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice colors for the blanket Sue. Good to hear you are knitting again.

Ronie - you have had quite the eventful weekend. Glad you were not badly hurt with either the twist or the fall. I did smile with your description of falling on your butt - had that happen to me going down my own front steps with a bucket of water. I thumped down them like a bouncing ball, lol. The bucket landed upright and no water was spilled. Too bad snakes do not eat carrion else you could have fed them the dead rat. I am ok with most critters but certainly don't like to come upon them unawares.

pg 70


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bev - no the reply is not limited, just what you quoted from the original post. The long original post that you are quoting is what gets shortened to 500 characters. You can reply however much you want.  At least this is how I read the info post.
> 
> Great photos Toni. I could take that bin of colorful yarn out of their way
> 
> ...


I think the issue of shortening Quote Reply is who gets to chose what 500 words will be displayed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> http://www.rhs.org.uk/shows-events/rhs-chelsea-flower-show
> That is about the show.
> 
> It is held in the grounds of the Royal Hospital
> ...


Thanks for the links, Norma. Nice to find out some background. 

Went hiking this afternoon. . .with my new camera.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for the links, Norma. Nice to find out some background.
> 
> Went hiking this afternoon. . .with my new camera.


The butterfly is amazing! Love the little critters- I bet you are pleased with your new 'toy'!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie. This camera is so awesome. Having fun!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. This camera is so awesome. Having fun!


It looks like it!!! How cool!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The butterfly is amazing! Love the little critters- I bet you are pleased with your new 'toy'!


Ditto from me, Bev! Wonderful photos!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Toni and Pam.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW Bev!! your hikes would make anyone drop everything and get out there... such a beautiful spot you have.. and the pictures are amazing  I'll have to look at them a bit closer when I don't have the sun in my eye's.. I should put a curtain up.. the blinds only do so much.. LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--love that swallow tail butterfly. It is so rare to see butterflies these years.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> WOW Bev!! your hikes would make anyone drop everything and get out there... such a beautiful spot you have.. and the pictures are amazing  I'll have to look at them a bit closer when I don't have the sun in my eye's.. I should put a curtain up.. the blinds only do so much.. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for the links, Norma. Nice to find out some background.
> 
> Went hiking this afternoon. . .with my new camera.


Bev, Lovely pictures. Love the deer in the flowers and the butterfly.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I think the issue of shortening Quote Reply is who gets to chose what 500 words will be displayed.


It will probably be automated using the first 500 words.
Maybe instead of quote reply we need to delete all except the actual part we are commenting on.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> It will probably be automated using the first 500 words.
> Maybe instead of quote reply we need to delete all except the actual part we are commenting on.


Guess we will have to see what they do and try to figure out how to make it work for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. This camera is so awesome. Having fun!


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Barbara and Tricia.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Julie. I just got back from my Monday night class. I too noticed the mosaics. But was glad to see the carpet - dancers would have a carpet laid for them to dance on as they usually dance barefoot. And a little jiggle in the middle just adds interest 

Ronie, rats love dog food. We have a constant battle with the area of the warehouse that stores dog food.

Sue, how about the name of a favorite TV/movie character?

Glad to hear your DH is getting better Bev.

Caryn, such a vibrant photo.

I think I am caught up, yay. Except I totally forgot to prepare my fortnight last week. I have all the photos but not the text. So if y'all don't mind chattering on for another day I will start the next LP late tomorrow evening (early Wed down under) after I get home from work. Apologies for the delay


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Julie. I just got back from my Monday night class. I too noticed the mosaics. But was glad to see the carpet - dancers would have a carpet laid for them to dance on as they usually dance barefoot. And a little jiggle in the middle just adds interest
> 
> Ronie, rats love dog food. We have a constant battle with the area of the warehouse that stores dog food.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: it is belly dancing after all!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I think I see 2 deer! The one facing us has some fly's on her back and the other one could be eating? Very pretty pictures... 
Tanya did you butterfly's go away? We still have lots of them.. and if you plant what they like you will get more than you bargained for  they are pretty and fun to watch.. 

No problem Melanie... we are easily entertained and have been enjoying everyones pictures..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev I think I see 2 deer! The one facing us has some fly's on her back and the other one could be eating? Very pretty pictures...
> Tanya did you butterfly's go away? We still have lots of them.. and if you plant what they like you will get more than you bargained for  they are pretty and fun to watch..
> 
> No problem Melanie... we are easily entertained and have been enjoying everyones pictures..


Butterflies have been rapidly disappearing for quite some time now, just like the bees. Lots fauna are disappearing, some from the development in the region, and some from all the toxic pesticides and GMOs.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Fantastic shots Bev.Isn't it good when something you were looking forward to turns out to be just the ticket ?
Look forward to your castles Melanie ,when you have time .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One item I think is quite accurate...per WFYI public television --> Watch the levels of salamanders, toads, frogs, turtles...

Without them you don't REALLY know how good the water really is.

I captured ALL of the recent 3 photos Bev. Now to catch more morning photos before the steambath starts!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I'm enjoying your new toy  
I love all your photos but the butterfly is so exotic and beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Much to my surprise it seems there has been a change of heart about my operation- it may be done next month.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much to my surprise it seems there has been a change of heart about my operation- it may be done next month.


Wow!! Who kicked who? That must be a surprise/shock!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wow!! Who kicked who? That must be a surprise/shock!


It has been - I was a bit gob-smacked!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, what a lovely place and lovely tribute to your sister. Very heartwarming reaction from your gd to the purple bear. Looks like it will be well loved. 
Is the place you were at the Mohonk Mountain House? If I am remembering right, it looks like that is it. 
Thanks for the links to Alhambra. That is where we visited. 

Bev, that is another great automatic setting. So I looked and there it is on my camera as well. Very interesting! I guess you don't have to learn to do the settings manually when it is all there on automatic. 

Thanks to all for your comments on my rose picture. I will have to play more with that macro setting and see what I can get. 

Melanie, glad to hear you had a good trip and got a lot of flying in. Glad you arrived home safely. 

You really are having fun with that camera, Bev. I especially love the picture of the butterfly and the deer this time. Do you have a telephoto lens, or were you really that close to the deer? 

Well Julie, that is a good surprise! Wonder what happened.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

No worries, Melanie. We're just fine. I had a feeling that was what happened - flying vs. castles...flying wins any day! 

Congratulations on the surgery change, Julie. What a surprise indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, what a lovely place and lovely tribute to your sister. Very heartwarming reaction from your gd to the purple bear. Looks like it will be well loved.
> Is the place you were at the Mohonk Mountain House? If I am remembering right, it looks like that is it.
> Thanks for the links to Alhambra. That is where we visited.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: She just said they were revisiting their decisions, I guess all she needed to know was whether I was prepared to go ahead at such short notice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> No worries, Melanie. We're just fine. I had a feeling that was what happened - flying vs. castles...flying wins any day!
> 
> Congratulations on the surgery change, Julie. What a surprise indeed!


 :thumbup: Thanks Toni- it certainly is a surprise.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much to my surprise it seems there has been a change of heart about my operation- it may be done next month.


Oh, my, how wonderful, Julie!!!!! So excited for you!!! I know what happened-God! 

Thanks, Norma, Ronie, Ann, Caryn, and Karen. I am so pleased with the quality in the photos that this camera turns out. Ronie, there is only one deer. She is turned just right, so that you might think there is another.

Caryn, what camera do you have? Yes, I have a telephoto lens-60x. I don't have to sneak up on animals so much anymore and I can capture more photos. Mine has a birdwatching setting also. Check out all those settings-they are treasures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, how wonderful, Julie!!!!! So excited for you!!! I know what happened-God!
> 
> Thanks, Norma, Ronie, Ann, Caryn, and Karen. I am so pleased with the quality in the photos that this camera turns out. Ronie, there is only one deer. She is turned just right, so that you might think there is another.
> 
> Caryn, what camera do you have? Yes, I have a telephoto lens-60x. I don't have to sneak up on animals so much anymore and I can capture more photos. Mine has a birdwatching setting also. Check out all those settings-they are treasures.


 :thumbup: I guess there were a few saying prayers for me- the next thing is to handle all the ramifications of it being so soon.

You sound rightly thrilled with your new camera- looking forward to lots of illustrated posts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

In view of a recent conversation, some may be interested in this link:

http://www.stylist.co.uk/life/the-age-of-enlightenment-nonagenarians-share-invaluable-life-lessons-advice-words-of-wisdom


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some new photos from Lisa who has now reached the deep Sahara desert- not quite as far as Timbuktu- that is getting into dangerous zones.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, those are fantastic. She is having a wonderful trip :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, those are fantastic. She is having a wonderful trip :thumbup:


Seeing some amazing parts of the globe!
Her mum, Jeanette is due back on 1st June, not sure about Lisa!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wow!! Who kicked who? That must be a surprise/shock!


I love your reaction!!! and Julie... there seems to be quite a powerful prayer chain in your favor going on!!! I am so happy for you... and I would be gob-smacked too 

such amazing pictures... I love seeing the world through all our eyes...

I tried to sleep in today... I slept very poorly last night... I think it was after 2am before I finally got some sleep..  I hate nights like that..

Have a wonderful day all.. I'm going to have my cup of coffee and then try to get some things done around here...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good news about your hip Julie. And more great photos. Lisa is going to have some fantastic memories 

I still have my old SLR camera (yep, a film camera). All the auto settings on the new digitals are fantastic. I remember using a light meter and swapping out lenses. Good times though - I had my own B&W darkroom and rolled my own film. Of course, we had to wait to see if the shot was decent unlike the digital cameras where you know right away. Wonderful, this new equipment.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie I do hope you have more sleep tonight and can manage the day with so little. Not very nice :thumbdown:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--yes we were up at Mohonk. I thought you might know the site. It is such a wonderful and very renowned property and hotel. It was impossible to get the entire hotel in one picture it is soooooo long but I tried to send a couple of pics to give the idea of it.

I, too, hope Purples is well loved for a long time. And the other bear, which I did in the brown Berroco eyelash fur used for the shawl made for my neighbor, was for the 20 mo old who was there. I hope she likes that one, too.

Bev--wow, a bird watching setting with a 60x zoom. Now that sounds very special. I love my 12x zoom for shooting houses, roofs and chimneys in particular, but a 60x?? I bet I would have been able to shoot the spreading of the ashes from the shore of the lake on Sunday with your lens. Tell me what is unique about the bird watching setting?

Melanie--I would probably still be using my SRL with film, etc if it wasn't lost. I loved it.

FYI, I just signed up for a Knit Design-Along with a woman named Corrina Ferguson. It is a free workshop and she has set up a closed group on Facebook. She sent out an email announcement the other day which looked interesting. So will see how it develops. If anyone else is interested I could probably find the link and send it along.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much to my surprise it seems there has been a change of heart about my operation- it may be done next month.


That is such good news!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Butterflies have been rapidly disappearing for quite some time now, just like the bees. Lots fauna are disappearing, some from the development in the region, and some from all the toxic pesticides and GMOs.


We have noticed fewer bees this year in our yard. We have lots and lots of blooming plants. We even talked about getting a hive or two but will have to research what it takes to maintain them. Possibly someone who harvests honey would do that part as we don't really want to make money from it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all, I just popped in quick to let you know of a free download from Pam Jemelian until midnight May 24. She has a new pattern: Summer Breeze Shawl.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-breeze-shawl-2

Great desert photos, Julie!

Film cameras - those were the days!

Today's digital does have some pretty amazing advantages though, you are right.

You sure struck it rich with this camera, Bev.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> We have noticed fewer bees this year in our yard. We have lots and lots of blooming plants. We even talked about getting a hive or two but will have to research what it takes to maintain them. Possibly someone who harvests honey would do that part as we don't really want to make money from it.


DH keeps bees and works hard at it. He says find a friendly beekeeper. He has apiaries in various places including the hermit's who is a retired Priest with an acre of ground around his cottage ;-) :thumbup:
He says you should have some honey as rent!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, we have our security system in place...quote for replacing a yucky shower stall, ideas for adding more space to the kitchen cabinets to make it easier for me to reach...added some fertilizer to the yard and have phone numbers for family doctor...all in all a productive day.

Take care all...oh yes, my daughter liked my "headband ear warmer" that I designed, but wouldn't take mine, so I am knitting one for her. It is a simple cable design with plain 4 stitch border on each side...easy to do without a pattern, so I am working on that...finally getting to do some more knitting. As soon as I find my blocking stuff, I will show you a picture of a new motif I worked out.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DH keeps bees and works hard at it. He says find a friendly beekeeper. He has apiaries in various places including the hermit's who is a retired Priest with an acre of ground around his cottage ;-) :thumbup:
> He says you should have some honey as rent!


That is a great idea. Thank your DH!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some new photos from Lisa who has now reached the deep Sahara desert- not quite as far as Timbuktu- that is getting into dangerous zones.


She is having the trip of a lifetime! Thanks for all the photos.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara, nothing like fresh honey spooned off of the comb


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> You sure struck it rich with this camera, Bev.


Don't I know it! I ordered a carrying case for it today. Taking it places in a Walmart bag just doesn't feel right.  Off Ebay-$10. 

Tanya, the thing I love about the birdwatching mode is that there is a little rectangle in the middle of the screen. You put the bird or chipmonk  in that rectangle. Zoom till that rectangle is filled 
(there is a little expanding square), then you hit the ok button and it zooms out and you do not have to go looking for your subject because you lost it while zooming; it's right there, centered on your screen.  It's great!

Julie, thanks for more pictures. Lisa is surely having the adventure of a lifetime. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much to my surprise it seems there has been a change of heart about my operation- it may be done next month.


God helps us in ways we may never know. This is great news. Prayers that all works out for the best.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara, nothing like fresh honey spooned off of the comb


Have never tried it! Usually, honey is way too sweet for me. I do like orange blossom honey. But that's not going to happen in New Mexico. 😝


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Have never tried it! Usually, honey is way too sweet for me. I do like orange blossom honey. But that's not going to happen in New Mexico. 😝


My neighbor sells orange blossom honey, along with other honeys. He owns the fruit stand at the corner. And sells some wonderful key lime pies. Yum!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> My neighbor sells orange blossom honey, along with other honeys. He owns the fruit stand at the corner. And sells some wonderful key lime pies. Yum!


*YUM!*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Ronie! I am still trying to get my head around it!

Hope that was a great cup of coffee, and that things are going better today!



Ronie said:


> I love your reaction!!! and Julie... there seems to be quite a powerful prayer chain in your favor going on!!! I am so happy for you... and I would be gob-smacked too
> 
> such amazing pictures... I love seeing the world through all our eyes...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Melanie- the next thing is to get to grips with the new reality- I had hoped for longer to get the house organised- will just have to do what I can in the time that is left.
Lisa was well aware before she left that it was going to be a fantastic trip- it is great that she is sharing it with us all!



MissMelba said:


> Good news about your hip Julie. And more great photos. Lisa is going to have some fantastic memories
> 
> I still have my old SLR camera (yep, a film camera). All the auto settings on the new digitals are fantastic. I remember using a light meter and swapping out lenses. Good times though - I had my own B&W darkroom and rolled my own film. Of course, we had to wait to see if the shot was decent unlike the digital cameras where you know right away. Wonderful, this new equipment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is such good news!


Thanks Barbara!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hi all, I just popped in quick to let you know of a free download from Pam Jemelian until midnight May 24. She has a new pattern: Summer Breeze Shawl.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-breeze-shawl-2
> 
> ...


The Sahara is such a different experience!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> She is having the trip of a lifetime! Thanks for all the photos.


It has been a pleasure sharing them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Don't I know it! I ordered a carrying case for it today. Taking it places in a Walmart bag just doesn't feel right.  Off Ebay-$10.
> 
> Tanya, the thing I love about the birdwatching mode is that there is a little rectangle in the middle of the screen. You put the bird or chipmonk  in that rectangle. Zoom till that rectangle is filled
> (there is a little expanding square), then you hit the ok button and it zooms out and you do not have to go looking for your subject because you lost it while zooming; it's right there, centered on your screen.  It's great!
> ...


 :thumbup: And looking forward to your next batch of images!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> God helps us in ways we may never know. This is great news. Prayers that all works out for the best.


That is very true, Tricia! Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

a very simple but lovely shawl, for those of you who may not be following Kate Davies- made special by the yarn used, short rows and garter stitch:

http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/05/24/theme-and-variation/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lisa's last day in the desert:

They were there just after the rains.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa's last day in the desert:
> 
> They were there just after the rains.


I love the oasis! I have always thought they are so romantic


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been to Texas for more than 24 hours...is the desert climate better than Georgia through Louisiana? I remember walking to a craft store to purchase some worsted yarn because I'd run out. Now you won't catch me walking THAT far!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much to my surprise it seems there has been a change of heart about my operation- it may be done next month.


That is great, Julie!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, those are fantastic. She is having a wonderful trip :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie I do hope you have more sleep tonight and can manage the day with so little. Not very nice :thumbdown:


Me, too, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Well, we have our security system in place...quote for replacing a yucky shower stall, ideas for adding more space to the kitchen cabinets to make it easier for me to reach...added some fertilizer to the yard and have phone numbers for family doctor...all in all a productive day.
> 
> Take care all...oh yes, my daughter liked my "headband ear warmer" that I designed, but wouldn't take mine, so I am knitting one for her. It is a simple cable design with plain 4 stitch border on each side...easy to do without a pattern, so I am working on that...finally getting to do some more knitting. As soon as I find my blocking stuff, I will show you a picture of a new motif I worked out.


You're moving along well with your settling in, DFL.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I've been to Texas for more than 24 hours...is the desert climate better than Georgia through Louisiana? I remember walking to a craft store to purchase some worsted yarn because I'd run out. Now you won't catch me walking THAT far!


What I can say about New Mexico is that our humidity is very low, much lower than GA or LA. Can sit in the shade here comfortably when it is 90 degrees. I lived in Austin and it was hot in the summer. NM is much more comfortable.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--that bird watching feature sounds fabulous. I can see why you are so excited about it. Definitely makes those zoom-ins so easy. 

Toni--thanx for catching that Pam Jamelian free pattern. Nice

Barbara--fresh, raw honey is the best. My preference is for the darker ones like Buckwheat. Their sweetness is modified by the richness of other minerals, etc. There was a woman up my road years ago who had some hives. At that time the Loosestrife was rampant here and there was a large field of of it across the road from here home. That honey was the absolute best. She used to sell it for $1/Qt!!!!! Best buy in the universe. 

But Norma's idea of setting up an exchange of hive for honey sounds good. Her husband does organic hives I believe. There is also a project in the UK tracking the use of homeopathic remedies for health issues with bees who are subject to a few.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--sleep is so critical so hope yours improves.

DFL--you are a moving miracle. So much accomplished in such a short amount of time. You have got to be one of the most organized and focused people around.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I still have my old SLR camera (yep, a film camera). All the auto settings on the new digitals are fantastic. I remember using a light meter and swapping out lenses. Good times though - I had my own B&W darkroom and rolled my own film. Of course, we had to wait to see if the shot was decent unlike the digital cameras where you know right away. Wonderful, this new equipment.


Hmmmm...do you think you could handle 1000 ASA film? I can finish off the current roll just as soon as I replace the 2 button batteries in there. At least I don't have the AAAA or larger batteries to sugar and ruin things!


TLL said:


> Hi all, I just popped in quick to let you know of a free download from Pam Jemelian until midnight May 24. She has a new pattern: Summer Breeze Shawl.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-breeze-shawl-2


I need one of y'all to email this to the large email address for me. I've tried twice through the ravelry link...SIGH!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara, if the humidity gets below 75% I start to get flaky skin, lol. 

Karen - I used anything from ASA 60 to ASA 1400. But that was many moons ago. I use my phone now, lol.

More great photos Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love the oasis! I have always thought they are so romantic


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is great, Julie!!!


All I need now is the actual date- I will be ringing the OT's shortly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara, if the humidity gets below 75% I start to get flaky skin, lol.
> 
> Karen - I used anything from ASA 60 to ASA 1400. But that was many moons ago. I use my phone now, lol.
> 
> More great photos Julie.


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All I need now is the actual date- I will be ringing the OT's shortly.


That is going to happen so quickly, Julie. How I wish I could hop on a plane to help you during recovery. You will be in my prayers for a quick one.

Those are amazing desert photos. Yes, that terrain is so different from what we are used to. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is going to happen so quickly, Julie. How I wish I could hop on a plane to help you during recovery. You will be in my prayers for a quick one.
> 
> Those are amazing desert photos. Yes, that terrain is so different from what we are used to. :shock:


Especially when June is so close- Just waiting now to get the confirming letter, although with it being such short notice, that may be another phone call!
I always was fascinated by deserts- had hoped to explore some in person, but that seems unlikely now- and my tolerance of heat is a lot reduced.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially when June is so close- Just waiting now to get the confirming letter, although with it being such short notice, that may be another phone call!
> I always was fascinated by deserts- had hoped to explore some in person, but that seems unlikely now- and my tolerance of heat is a lot reduced.


DH has spent a great deal of time in Saudi Arabia and used to camp in th deserts. He loved it . The Beduoin called him the English Beduoin and said he would yearn to go back as he had the sand between his toes! This was the early 70s and it would not be allowed now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I think I missed what Chelsea Week is about and why all the knitted poppies.???????


It is a Royal Horticultural Society Flower Show - just about the most prestigious.

Whoops -Just seen that Norma posted links.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DH has spent a great deal of time in Saudi Arabia and used to camp in th deserts. He loved it . The Beduoin called him the English Beduoin and said he would yearn to go back as he had the sand between his toes! This was the early 70s and it would not be allowed now.


I am not at all sure I would want to live in Saudi Arabia today! Because of their Civil Rights reputation.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara, if the humidity gets below 75% I start to get flaky skin, lol.


That is funny. When I am really dry I use coconut oil. Does the trick and no yucky ingredients.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bev - no the reply is not limited, just what you quoted from the original post. The long original post that you are quoting is what gets shortened to 500 characters. You can reply however much you want.  At least this is how I read the info post.
> 
> Great photos Toni. I could take that bin of colorful yarn out of their way
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

The butterfly pic is spectacular and I love the deer too.


eshlemania said:


> Thanks for the links, Norma. Nice to find out some background.
> 
> Went hiking this afternoon. . .with my new camera.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--had the same idea that Barbara noted for dry skin--coconut oil on the skin and internally. You may need more beneficial oils like coconut, avocado, cold pressed raw olive oil, krill oil, omega-3's. You may also be dehydrated on a cellular level which is not always noticeable. Even living in humid Florida, if your body is deficient in some ways, it is still a problem to reckon with.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--sound like you hooked up with a very interesting man.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DH has spent a great deal of time in Saudi Arabia and used to camp in th deserts. He loved it . The Beduoin called him the English Beduoin and said he would yearn to go back as he had the sand between his toes! This was the early 70s and it would not be allowed now.


So much had changed in our poor world. And not all to the good. I love your story about your DH.

Julie, love the desert pictures!!! Wonderful. Praying also, for a quick recovery and just enough time to get ready.

We had someone come in to fix a leak around a skylight and they found the whole area up there is rotted and needs to be replaced. They are working on it now and again in the morning with a full crew to get it done before the rains come. We have to move a bunch of stuff away from that wall.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Had another productive day. Hung some pictures and it made it feel more like my home. Also polished my furniture in the living room and put together my flower arrangements. Always feels nice for at least the living room to be put together.

This weekend the grand boys are going to scout camps, so I am going to plant my garden...tomato plants and peppers...maybe some cucumbers and green onions. Basically a salad garden. I may try lettuce...but I'm starting small, so we will have to see about that.

I also have a nice window box and I am choosing petunias, and some other annuals for that area. I might make it Red, White and blue for the summer!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

messed up post


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So much had changed in our poor world. And not all to the good. I love your story about your DH.
> 
> Julie, love the desert pictures!!! Wonderful. Praying also, for a quick recovery and just enough time to get ready.
> 
> We had someone come in to fix a leak around a skylight and they found the whole area up there is rotted and needs to be replaced. They are working on it now and again in the morning with a full crew to get it done before the rains come. We have to move a bunch of stuff away from that wall.


Thanks Bev! I am working on the boxes I moved with- sorting what is important and what can be recycled.
Golly, that does not sound too good with the rot around the skylight!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DFL, you are just getting your home together so quickly. Each step makes you feel better.  You will be settled before you know it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So much had changed in our poor world. And not all to the good. I love your story about your DH.
> 
> Julie, love the desert pictures!!! Wonderful. Praying also, for a quick recovery and just enough time to get ready.
> 
> We had someone come in to fix a leak around a skylight and they found the whole area up there is rotted and needs to be replaced. They are working on it now and again in the morning with a full crew to get it done before the rains come. We have to move a bunch of stuff away from that wall.


Just did a similar job on my house. Replaced 3 small skylites that had rot below them on the roof--about 2 square worth. two guys, 6 hours plus a bit of clean up. My roof is steep (8/12 pitch). It involved peeling back the built in gutter liner and regluing it after changing the plywood, removing damaged insulation (whatever the squirrels didn't steal) and cleaning the mold off the rafters. Just to let you know how quickly the work can/should proceed. Your house is built differently I know, but should not take that long to do.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev! I am working on the boxes I moved with- sorting what is important and what can be recycled.
> Golly, that does not sound too good with the rot around the skylight!


They are giving us a good price. He is concerned about the rest of the roof. We have a hexadome and they put caps on between the hexes. They look good, but those caps captured the rain and held the water there. He showed me some of the roofing nails that had rusted down to the size of straight pins. <-0 We will get this section fixed first and worry about the rest later.

Tanya, these guys finished off the house and are close friend of ours. (And he did not do the roofing.) He said they should be done before noon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> They are giving us a good price. He is concerned about the rest of the roof. We have a hexadome and they put caps on between the hexes. They look good, but those caps captured the rain and held the water there. He showed me some of the roofing nails that had rusted down to the size of straight pins. <-0 We will get this section fixed first and worry about the rest later.
> 
> Tanya, these guys built the house and are close friend of ours. He said they should be done before noon.


That sounds a wise approach, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds a wise approach, Bev!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: One step at a time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: One step at a time.


Indeed!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DFL, you are just getting your home together so quickly. Each step makes you feel better.  You will be settled before you know it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds a wise approach, Bev!


Ditto from me, Bev. Sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> They are giving us a good price. He is concerned about the rest of the roof. We have a hexadome and they put caps on between the hexes. They look good, but those caps captured the rain and held the water there. He showed me some of the roofing nails that had rusted down to the size of straight pins. <-0 We will get this section fixed first and worry about the rest later.
> 
> Tanya, these guys finished off the house and are close friend of ours. (And he did not do the roofing.) He said they should be done before noon.


Glad you have some trusted people to work with. Those nails should have been stainless steel or at the very least sealed with a water proof coating/caulk. I remember you have a dome house. I looked at a come house a couple of years ago. It was new and not even built inside yet. And it has several leaks. The installers had done some pretty shabby stuff around the numerous seams and nail/screw heads and there were about a dozen leaks into the building. Labor can be a real challenge.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sounds like you have things under control, Bev. 

I'll bet your DH has lots of stories to tell, Norma. 

You really are doing such a great job of settling in, DFL. :thumbup: Have fun with your garden.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*DFL* --> You might check out verbena for a near purple for your window box. You can also use a pinch of the leaves for a headache (as needed). Just chew and swallow, no mint needed.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> *DFL* --> You might check out verbena for a near purple for your window box. You can also use a pinch of the leaves for a headache (as needed). Just chew and swallow, no mint needed.


Thanks for the suggestion...I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not at all sure I would want to live in Saudi Arabia today! Because of their Civil Rights reputation.


I could have gone there but didn't. He came back with horrific stories but the desert was quite different.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--sound like you hooked up with a very interesting man.


Yes, he has great depth!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I could have gone there but didn't. He came back with horrific stories but the desert was quite different.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm25:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Great news Julie .I do hope you find a trusty to take care of Ringo .TY for the pics .
DFL ..things are taking shape super quick.
Ronie ..hope you catch up with your sleep .
Bev ..you should have knitted a bag for the camera .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> Bev ..you should have knitted a bag for the camera .


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

This is interesting. Not too bad.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks for the suggestion...I need all the help I can get.


If you grow verbena with the expectation of eating it, make sure you use organic soil and no chemical fertilizers or sprays. There are organic soils that are OMRI certified organic. Black Gold I think is one brand. You need to find an organic feed, too. I am suspicious of liquid fish emulsion or seaweed these days due to the oceans being so contaminated from Fukushima.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Great news Julie .I do hope you find a trusty to take care of Ringo .TY for the pics .
> DFL ..things are taking shape super quick.
> Ronie ..hope you catch up with your sleep .
> Bev ..you should have knitted a bag for the camera .


What I have had, is an offer of a ride out to the kennels- so that saves the cost of getting there, all of which helps. Don't yet have confirmation, but that would have been a bit much to expect, so quickly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, this new format is upon us like a plague. It is a killer on my eyes and makes following discussion much more confusing with all the poster information in the middle of the commentary. 

There are no emoticons anymore on the Quote Reply page on my computer. Where are other people finding them?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that sounds a lot of work to be done. I am so sorry.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> DFL, you are just getting your home together so quickly. Each step makes you feel better.  You will be settled before you know it.


I was thinking much the same.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This page sure looks different. It will be interesting to see how it looks on my phone.

I hope all is well with everyone. 

Tanya, over the years I have memorized the keys to use for various emojis. When the quotes are used it looks like only the symbols show up....they don't work when typing a message either. They may have to come from the phones or gadget that you are using.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, how wonderful, Julie!!!!! So excited for you!!! I know what happened-God!
> 
> Thanks, Norma, Ronie, Ann, Caryn, and Karen. I am so pleased with the quality in the photos that this camera turns out. Ronie, there is only one deer. She is turned just right, so that you might think there is another.
> 
> Caryn, what camera do you have? Yes, I have a telephoto lens-60x. I don't have to sneak up on animals so much anymore and I can capture more photos. Mine has a birdwatching setting also. Check out all those settings-they are treasures.


Bev, I have a Canon EOS Rebel T5. It doesn't have a bird setting like yours. That is pretty special. I have a telephoto lens that I need to put on when I want to use it. It says on on it 75-300mm. So I'm not sure what that is compared to 60x. I do enjoy playing with it though. 
Now I had to get a new printer since my old one conked out. I have been trying to set it up and can now print documents, but haven't found out how to do picture prints yet. Worked on it last night instead of responding and knitting!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

http://www.knittingdaily.com/how-to-knit/fitting-measuring/how-a-sock-is-supposed-to-fit/?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=kd-kca-fb-160523-updated

This came through today - thought about you, Ronie and, I think, Tanya who have problems with sock fitting.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, , thanks for the link about the 90 year olds. Great suggestions for a long life.
Also, loved all the desert pictures. What a grand adventure they are having and we are getting to share

Ah, Tanya. I thought that it was the Mohonk. That is such a beautiful place. I have hiked there and swam in the lake- very cold!

Norma, what an interesting idea your dh has to rent land out to a beekeeper and get honey as payment! But I don't think the homeowners association where I live would go for it!
P84


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn that is a great shame! The honey is gratefully received.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Little by little your house is becoming your home DFL 

Good luck with the roof repairs Bev.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Finally, the new Lace Party: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-406189-1.html#9146216 Hope you enjoy my shortened fortnight. Thanks for continuing to host Toni


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> We had someone come in to fix a leak around a skylight and they found the whole area up there is rotted and needs to be replaced. They are working on it now and again in the morning with a full crew to get it done before the rains come. We have to move a bunch of stuff away from that wall.


Good thing you are having it repaired before the damage was worse.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Note on the smileys - I think you have to check a box in your profile to get them to show. Probably set up this way for those who want less 'stuff' on their screens.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Finally, the new Lace Party: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-406189-1.html#9146216 Hope you enjoy my shortened fortnight. Thanks for continuing to host Toni


It has been my pleasure. Norma did the same for me when I couldn't start right away also. I'm looking forward to seeing your adventures. :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay, this new format is upon us like a plague. It is a killer on my eyes and makes following discussion much more confusing with all the poster information in the middle of the commentary.
> 
> There are no emoticons anymore on the Quote Reply page on my computer. Where are other people finding them?


I'm not sure how they will show up, but beside the preview button there is a caption to click (Show Smiles). I will try one to see if it works. :sm16: You have to click preview first, and it will show up as text but when sent will be the emoji.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Toni for hosting. I shall see if I find the emoticons ????


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Note on the smileys - I think you have to check a box in your profile to get them to show. Probably set up this way for those who want less 'stuff' on their screens.


That is what I just found. It is down toward the bottom of the list of items to subscribe to in "My Profile". :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is what I just found. It is down toward the bottom of the list of items to subscribe to in "My Profile". :sm24:


I found that, checked it off and now see the smilies are on the bottom of the Reply or Quote Reply. :sm24: Still don't like it. Visually very disruptive.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

You do not have to click on Preview for the Smilies to show at the bottom of the reply window. The window is so large you have to scroll down to find them. I am really b..ching about this change. :sm22:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> You do not have to click on Preview for the Smilies to show at the bottom of the reply window. The window is so large you have to scroll down to find them. I am really b..ching about this change. :sm22:


I'm sure we will get used to it, Tanya; we had just become so used to the old format.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ok I don't have a clue what I am doing.. not only did KP do a change.. but Windows 10 AUTO installed on my computer first thing this morning.. grrrrrr I will have to look this all over when I get home tonight.... good news is I got a solid 9 hours of sleep last night ... I sure hope this is last of my technical issues for the day!!! LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--FYI, Mohonk waters are still very cold, as well as beautiful. The trout seem to like it just fine. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--Why would I want to get used to a format that is more cumbersome and requires more steps and is harder to read. That is what this country does: make things confusing, difficult, reduce accessibility and then markets the new process as convenient when it is not. If people stopped accepting such nonsense, it would stop.

Ronie--very happy you got some sleep; know this will make the day go better for you.

Windows 10 is being very aggressively pushed on us. Having had it crash my computer which took weeks to undo and recover all my data, I am very careful about all these Update notices. There has got to be a way to stop this invasion but haven't taken the time to figure it out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, , thanks for the link about the 90 year olds. Great suggestions for a long life.
> Also, loved all the desert pictures. What a grand adventure they are having and we are getting to share
> 
> Ah, Tanya. I thought that it was the Mohonk. That is such a beautiful place. I have hiked there and swam in the lake- very cold!
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it, Caryn! 
They are due home on 1st June, not sure just where in the world they are right now. Air travel really does speed things up, although it took them several hours driving to reach the Sahara.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DFL, sounds like you are moving right along with settling in to your new town. Looking forward to seeing your new motif. 

Bev, hope all gets fixed with your roof. It is good you know some trustworthy people to do the fixing!

Linda, thanks for the link to the sock fitting. There is some good and helpful information there. 

Norma, it is too bad that they wouldn't allow bees here, but at least there is a good farmers market every Saturday, so I do have access to good honey. 

Ronie, glad you got some good sleep last night, but sorry about the technical difficulties. I finally got my computers and new printer in sync and am happy I can now move along getting the charts I need.

Toni, thanks for hosting these two weeks and for showing us all that beautifully dyed yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It has been a nice relaxed couple of weeks, Thanks, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a nice relaxed couple of weeks, Thanks, Toni!


It's been great, Toni! Thank you!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ok I don't have a clue what I am doing.. not only did KP do a change.. but Windows 10 AUTO installed on my computer first thing this morning.. grrrrrr I will have to look this all over when I get home tonight.... good news is I got a solid 9 hours of sleep last night ... I sure hope this is last of my technical issues for the day!!! LOL


Our computer auto installed Windows 10 yesterday morning and we're still trying to get used to that. And now this, too. It's a bit confusing, but it is what it is.  Glad you got a good night's sleep last night. I did, too, and was up and out for my walk early this morning. I love to start my day that way.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni, for hosting these two weeks. It's been great. 

Tanya, sorry the new setup is causing you trouble.

Ronie, it sounds as if the techno stuff ganged up on you this morning. My DS who gives us upgrades on our computer periodically, wants to give us a another computer with Windows 10. I really don't want it, but he says I have been running it for 9 months now and it's fine. We'll see.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Good thing you are having it repaired before the damage was worse.


Oh, you are so right. He said it was so rotted, he could have put his fist through it. They are almost done, but he has checked the other areas of the roof and is afraid they might all need to be redone. We'll have to do it in stages. It's the way the money comes in.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Bev, I have a Canon EOS Rebel T5. It doesn't have a bird setting like yours. That is pretty special. I have a telephoto lens that I need to put on when I want to use it. It says on on it 75-300mm. So I'm not sure what that is compared to 60x. I do enjoy playing with it though.
> Now I had to get a new printer since my old one conked out. I have been trying to set it up and can now print documents, but haven't found out how to do picture prints yet. Worked on it last night instead of responding and knitting!


I don't know why I asked, as I don't know much about cameras.  I will have to look it up. I think having fun with a camera is the best part.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> http://www.knittingdaily.com/how-to-knit/fitting-measuring/how-a-sock-is-supposed-to-fit/?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=kd-kca-fb-160523-updated
> 
> This came through today - thought about you, Ronie and, I think, Tanya who have problems with sock fitting.


Thanks, Linda, I have bookmarked this. I think that may have been what happened with my Earl Greys. They were definitely to large and stretchy because of the lace. Beautiful though.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You do not have to click on Preview for the Smilies to show at the bottom of the reply window. The window is so large you have to scroll down to find them. I am really b..ching about this change. :sm22:


I realized that after I read the Admin letter to update my profile. :sm12:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay--someone send me the link for our new party or the page with the link please.
You can not find the link. I hate this change--it just is cumbersome and does not even work well.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay--someone send me the link for our new party or the page with the link please.
> You can not find the link. I hate this change--it just is cumbersome and does not even work well.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-406189-1.html


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the sock fitting site, Linda. It is very interesting and helpful. 

I'm glad you all were able to relax and enjoy these last two weeks. I hope you were able to get "caught up" on some of your WIPs. 

Hang in there, Tanya. We will get through this together. :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad to hear the roof repairs are coming apace Bev.

Go take a nap Ronie 

Toni - I only added to my WIP's, lol


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni, for hosting these two weeks. It's been great.
> 
> Tanya, sorry the new setup is causing you trouble.
> 
> Ronie, it sounds as if the techno stuff ganged up on you this morning. My DS who gives us upgrades on our computer periodically, wants to give us a another computer with Windows 10. I really don't want it, but he says I have been running it for 9 months now and it's fine. We'll see.


I have to say I have had no problems with windows ten - perhaps I have been lucky. It was already installed on this laptop which I bought just before Christmas.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Linda, I have bookmarked this. I think that may have been what happened with my Earl Greys. They were definitely to large and stretchy because of the lace. Beautiful though.


I' glad you think it will be helpful, Bev. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the party, Toni. I got so much done.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma its too bad he can't do that anymore.. Unfortunatly there are many things we can't do anymore.. When I think of the things I did as a kid and thinking of letting my grandchildren do the same thing gives me chills.. 

That's not good Bev... being a Dome house can they just replace those sections??I'd be afraid of the whole thing collapsing but I am pretty sure it is safe..  
I have been playing with my Macro and hope to see what the look like on the computer... I had to copy and paste this LP addy into firefox because windows 10 took over my computer today and they have a new browser..LOL I'm to tired to mess with it and I want to make sure when I put my SD card in that it goes where I want it to.... maybe I'll play around with it some more this weekend...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> http://www.knittingdaily.com/how-to-knit/fitting-measuring/how-a-sock-is-supposed-to-fit/?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=kd-kca-fb-160523-updated
> 
> This came through today - thought about you, Ronie and, I think, Tanya who have problems with sock fitting.


Thanks Linda! I will read it once I get through the LP  I am finding this a bit hard to follow and I have a feeling it will take quite awhile to get use to ..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--Why would I want to get used to a format that is more cumbersome and requires more steps and is harder to read. That is what this country does: make things confusing, difficult, reduce accessibility and then markets the new process as convenient when it is not. If people stopped accepting such nonsense, it would stop.
> 
> Ronie--very happy you got some sleep; know this will make the day go better for you.
> 
> Windows 10 is being very aggressively pushed on us. Having had it crash my computer which took weeks to undo and recover all my data, I am very careful about all these Update notices. There has got to be a way to stop this invasion but haven't taken the time to figure it out.


Tanya!!!! I clicked the red X every time one popped up!!! and it still all by itself downloaded onto my computer.. it did it to two of my friends and the one at work this weekend... My boss called it something I can't remember what but it wasn't good.. LOL Oh I wish I could remember but she is not happy either.. It also would freeze up my computer... maybe their thoughts are we are too stupid to know what was messing up our computers.... and then when they invade us they will show us how much better their upgrade is.. LOL Ok I'm worked up enough..  I think it is wrong to just take over your computer..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for hosting us these last few weeks Toni I really love seeing little shops like you shared and seeing what and how they do it 

I think we will be ok once we learn these new changes... I have been on overload with technology lately.. and this is just pushing my brain a bit more!!! You have know idea. My new smart phone is not fun yet!! LOL I'm not smart enough to work it.. but it's coming .. then this.. and the computer gosh I'm just going to take it slow and steady... at least my emails is still there.. that helps.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie, my new PC came with Windows 10 so no option of going back for me. I use the Chrome browser, which installed nicely. But am still looking for things, lol. The Start Menu has a whole list of applications that I do not have. But if I click on them I get an offer to buy them, funny


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, no way the house will collapse. It has a 2x6 frame, and when the hexes were put together, it became a 4x6 frame. And yes, they are going to do it in sections. We shall see how much we can save up for.  None of the others are leaking in the house like the one they replaced today.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ....Toni - I only added to my WIP's, lol


LOL!!! It is so easy to do. :sm01:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That just does not seem right about the Windows 10 automatically downloading like that. So far, I have managed to avoid it. From all of the reactions to the program, it doesn't really sound all that great. :sm19:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for enjoying the visit to Three Irish Girls and working on or adding to your WIPs. :sm02:

One more sampling of pretty colors.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous, Toni. I just want to dive in!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous, Toni. I just want to dive in!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Toni for hosting. I shall see if I find the emoticons ????


Perhaps you missed this discussion on last weeks LP. If you go to My Profile at the top of the page. Scroll down and near the bottom there is a box to check if you want them. That seemed to work and the Smilies show up on the bottom of the Reply or Quote Reply box.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya!!!! I clicked the red X every time one popped up!!! and it still all by itself downloaded onto my computer.. it did it to two of my friends and the one at work this weekend... My boss called it something I can't remember what but it wasn't good.. LOL Oh I wish I could remember but she is not happy either.. It also would freeze up my computer... maybe their thoughts are we are too stupid to know what was messing up our computers.... and then when they invade us they will show us how much better their upgrade is.. LOL Ok I'm worked up enough..  I think it is wrong to just take over your computer..


Yes, it is more than wrong to take over our computers, our bodies and our lives. But that is policy in this country. And all the little tech people who get off playing with this stuff and creating new ways to do things haven't a clue that they are pawns in a system that believes they have the right to control every aspect of our lives and the world.

Personally I subscribe to the idea the "if it aint' broke don't fix it." I also subscribe to the believe that my body is mine, my personal life is mine to live as I please as long as I don't injure others.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, no way the house will collapse. It has a 2x6 frame, and when the hexes were put together, it became a 4x6 frame. And yes, they are going to do it in sections. We shall see how much we can save up for.  None of the others are leaking in the house like the one they replaced today.


Think I mentioned this before, but bears doing so again. Are they checking for mold? Do they know how to do mold assessment and air quality testing? When there are leaks, especially if ongoing for a while, there is a good possibility that mold has developed. And given its airborne invisible nature, may not be seen even when the visible mold is removed. My experience is that most contractors haven't a clue how to deal with mold. They just tear out what they see, toss it to the ground and think their done. Not to scare you, but have been dealing with this for many years and once I myself was one of those cavalier contractors who never thought twice about what I was doing before I became wiser.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous, Toni. I just want to dive in!


I know!!! Me, too! They just have too much fun I think. :sm17:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I know!!! Me, too! They just have too much fun I think. :sm17:


yep, me too! :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, Tanya, there was mold. They sprayed it down with stuff before they touched it and as soon as they took the insulation out. We also had the whole house fan on at the peak the whole time they were working drawing the old air out and the new air in. So, hopefully, that will take care of it for the house also. I am thinking of getting some English Ivy and putting it upstairs someplace out of the cats reach. It is supposed to get rid of 98% of mold in the air. We do not have the money to get the extensive testing done. Especially since so much more must be done to the roof. I do thank you for your concern. I know it is a legitimate one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, Tanya, there was mold. They sprayed it down with stuff before they touched it and as soon as they took the insulation out. We also had the whole house fan on at the peak the whole time they were working drawing the old air out and the new air in. So, hopefully, that will take care of it for the house also. I am thinking of getting some English Ivy and putting it upstairs someplace out of the cats reach. It is supposed to get rid of 98% of mold in the air. We do not have the money to get the extensive testing done. Especially since so much more must be done to the roof. I do thank you for your concern. I know it is a legitimate one.


The testing is the least of the costs, Bev. I charge $100/sample and you need 2 samples, one indoor and one out. That is the least. If your area is contained that may be all you need to have done. It might be to your interest to have someone trained in mold assessment come out to look at the house and see what they say. There should be some people who won't charge for the estimate.

BTW, did you ask them what they used to spray the framing? They should give you the MDSD sheet for any material they used. At the very least they need to tell you what they used.

But whatever they did I do hope it works.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We just got back from the beach a little while ago. Monday, the day we came down was rainy, but since Tuesday, the weather has been glorious. We did not go on a dolphin cruise. I was happy to see dolphins from the beach, also saw a couple of people in their wet suits on surfboards, and lots of birds, primarily gulls, and more importantly for me, two perfect sunrises yesterday and today. I even put my feet in the water, pleasantly surprised that it was not too cold. 


All these pics were taken at about 5.40 am today. The second one is a man paddling on a surfboard. I caught him passing through the rays of the sun. The sea was calm as could be, barely breaking on the beach. That is Neptune, surrounded by fish squid and other sea animals, guarding the way to his territory
Sue


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous, Toni. I just want to dive in!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We just got back from the beach a little while ago. Monday, the day we came down was rainy, but since Tuesday, the weather has been glorious. We did not go on a dolphin cruise. I was happy to see dolphins from the beach, also saw a couple of people in their wet suits on surfboards, and lots of birds, primarily gulls, and more importantly for me, two perfect sunrises yesterday and today. I even put my feet in the water, pleasantly surprised that it was not too cold.
> 
> All these pics were taken at about 5.40 am today. The second one is a man paddling on a surfboard. I caught him passing through the rays of the sun. The sea was calm as could be, barely breaking on the beach.
> Sue


I love seascapes! Beautiful, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. We had a wonderful time there.

It is going to take me a while to get used to the new KP.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I love seascapes! Beautiful, Sue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. We had a wonderful time there.
> 
> It is going to take me a while to get used to the new KP.
> 
> Sue


We are all in that boat!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

These two pigeons woke me up very early with their cooing and fooling around in the corner, behind the air conditioner, just outside our window.


And another bird pic. I was fascinated watching this bird wading in the water at sunrise. I am not even sure what kind of bird. I am assuming one whose habitat is the coastland.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> These two pigeons woke me up very early with their cooing and fooling around in the corner, behind the air conditioner, just outside our window.
> 
> And another bird pic. I was fascinated watching this bird wading in the water at sunrise. I am not even sure what kind of bird. I am assuming one whose habitat is the coastland.
> 
> Sue


Always loved bird watching, and listening- could spend hours as a teenager down by the little lake, with the birds, and watching the clouds.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I did not get a lot of knitting done whilst gone. I made a little progress on Jackson's blanket on the drive down on Monday. I haven't figured out for sure how to proceed after I finish the teal section, which is about half done. I just know I am thinking of a big swath of the delft blue for the central part, and the other half will be a reverse of the first half.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love seascapes! Beautiful, Sue.


Me, too, Sue! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wonderful photos Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We just got back from the beach a little while ago. Monday, the day we came down was rainy, but since Tuesday, the weather has been glorious. We did not go on a dolphin cruise. I was happy to see dolphins from the beach, also saw a couple of people in their wet suits on surfboards, and lots of birds, primarily gulls, and more importantly for me, two perfect sunrises yesterday and today. I even put my feet in the water, pleasantly surprised that it was not too cold.
> 
> All these pics were taken at about 5.40 am today. The second one is a man paddling on a surfboard. I caught him passing through the rays of the sun. The sea was calm as could be, barely breaking on the beach. That is Neptune, surrounded by fish squid and other sea animals, guarding the way to his territory
> Sue


Sue--you definitely are a morning person and you captured the hour so well. Sounds like you had a divinely relaxing time. The Neptune statue really has such a majestic presence. thanx for sharing with us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> These two pigeons woke me up very early with their cooing and fooling around in the corner, behind the air conditioner, just outside our window.
> 
> And another bird pic. I was fascinated watching this bird wading in the water at sunrise. I am not even sure what kind of bird. I am assuming one whose habitat is the coastland.
> 
> Sue


Goddess, I am envious of your ability to capture these sky and ocean scapes. Magnificent.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I did not get a lot of knitting done whilst gone. I made a little progress on Jackson's blanket on the drive down on Monday. I haven't figured out for sure how to proceed after I finish the teal section, which is about half done. I just know I am thinking of a big swath of the delft blue for the central part, and the other half will be a reverse of the first half.
> 
> Sue


Well, will that game plan give you a big enough blanket?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think so. I'll get a better idea as I get farther along.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Well, will that game plan give you a big enough blanket?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures, Sue. Thank you for sharing your time at the shore. 

Thanks, Tanya, I will talk to DH and the guys and see what they say.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A couple more pics from our beach trip. These were taken at Sandbridge, a more secluded beach than the real touristy one at Virginia Beach. This reminds me of the North Carolina coastline with its dunes. There is a fishing pier, that affords a different view of the ocean. We watched this young man surfing,(not that there was a whole lot of surf).
Finally, a sunset pic, looking inland, taken from outside our room.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think so. I'll get a better idea as I get farther along.
> 
> Sue


Of course the center panel can be as large as you need and you can
add some interest with a different stitch pattern or a motif. Maybe use your
new crochet skills and do some granny type squares in the middle of the delft blue large borders. Too many choices but all fun in the chosing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous pictures, Sue. Thank you for sharing your time at the shore.
> 
> Thanks, Tanya, I will talk to DH and the guys and see what they say.


Good idea :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

More lovely pics, Sue. Makes me long for August when we get to go.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A couple more pics from our beach trip. These were taken at Sandbridge, a more secluded beach than the real touristy one at Virginia Beach. This reminds me of the North Carolina coastline with its dunes. There is a fishing pier, that affords a different view of the ocean. We watched this young man surfing,(not that there was a whole lot of surf).
> Finally, a sunset pic, looking inland, taken from outside our room.
> 
> Sue


More wonderful photos, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> More wonderful photos, Sue!


 :sm24: From me too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hard to believe it, but my Conquering Crochet party has just been split. Here is the new link, although the topic is probably redundant now. I guess with all the changes, KP is doing some house cleaning.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-406533-1.html

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Toni, your last picture of all that pretty yarn was splendid! 

Sue, so glad you were able to enjoy your get away and share these beautiful pictures with us. I love the one of the bird strolling along the beach at sunrise. Looks like he is enjoying it with not a care in the world!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Toni, your last picture of all that pretty yarn was splendid!
> 
> Sue, so glad you were able to enjoy your get away and share these beautiful pictures with us. I love the one of the bird strolling along the beach at sunrise. Looks like he is enjoying it with not a care in the world!


Thank you, Caryn! I felt like a little kid in a candy store when I was there. I'm glad you enjoyed the "visit". :sm01:

Yes, Thank you so much for those ocean photos, Sue. What a lovely time you must have had. :sm02:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. We really enjoyed it. We were blessed with perfect weather. We left to come home just at the right time as the roads towards the beach were packed yesterday. We will enjoy our weekend close to home. I love the beach, but in the off season. At the height of the season there are too many people, too much traffic and it is so noisy, which is not my idea of fun. We will treasure the memory until mid August when we are heading to the Outer Banks for a week with two of our daughters' and their families.

I really enjoy seeing the birds. A lot of my pics have birds in them.

Sue


sisu said:


> Toni, your last picture of all that pretty yarn was splendid!
> 
> Sue, so glad you were able to enjoy your get away and share these beautiful pictures with us. I love the one of the bird strolling along the beach at sunrise. Looks like he is enjoying it with not a care in the world!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you had a wonderful get-a-way Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Melanie. We really did. I am glad we came home before all the horde descended.

Sue



MissMelba said:


> Glad you had a wonderful get-a-way Sue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, for relaxing time at the shore! Thanks for sharing, Sue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lisa'a last day in Morocco- photos from around their journey:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these pics, Julie. That is one huge mosque. It must extend back from what we see. Wonder what was the connection with YSL. Was he Moroccan, or did he just live there for a while.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are great photos, Julie. I have enjoyed the trip.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We really enjoyed it. It was nice to have good weather for a change. It is nice here too now. Hope it hangs around a while. I already miss the beach. We will be going to the Outer Banks in mid August with two of our daughters and their families, but first to Newfoundland in mid July to visit my brother. Hope to get to meet Jane then. So we have several things to look forward to this summer. It is nice to be retired!

We are awaiting a call from Amy. She and our SIL just closed on their new house yesterday. They won't move in for a couple of weeks, but have a few things to do beforehand. They just ordered some new furniture, which won't get delivered for a couple of weeks. They will do some packing themselves, but most of their stuff will be moved on 16th June. They want us to go over this afternoon. They are going to change all the locks and do a few things around the house. They will be about 10 minutes drive from us, the closest of any of our girls. It will be convenient for her being closer to all her docs, but will be a little farther from work.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Yay, for relaxing time at the shore! Thanks for sharing, Sue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing these pics, Julie. That is one huge mosque. It must extend back from what we see. Wonder what was the connection with YSL. Was he Moroccan, or did he just live there for a while.
> 
> Sue


I knew the French of course colonised Algeria- so I guess travel to Morocco is not that odd. I've always thought of Saint Laurent as quintessentially French, having started out with the House of Dior. He owned the property in Marrakech.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are great photos, Julie. I have enjoyed the trip.


 :sm24: :sm24: Thanks Norma- I've enjoyed sharing them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We really enjoyed it. It was nice to have good weather for a change. It is nice here too now. Hope it hangs around a while. I already miss the beach. We will be going to the Outer Banks in mid August with two of our daughters and their families, but first to Newfoundland in mid July to visit my brother. Hope to get to meet Jane then. So we have several things to look forward to this summer. It is nice to be retired!
> 
> We are awaiting a call from Amy. She and our SIL just closed on their new house yesterday. They won't move in for a couple of weeks, but have a few things to do beforehand. They just ordered some new furniture, which won't get delivered for a couple of weeks. They will do some packing themselves, but most of their stuff will be moved on 16th June. They want us to go over this afternoon. They are going to change all the locks and do a few things around the house. They will be about 10 minutes drive from us, the closest of any of our girls. It will be convenient for her being closer to all her docs, but will be a little farther from work.
> 
> Sue


That all sounds very positive, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looked him up. He was born in Oran, Algeria and moved to Paris at age 17.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I knew the French of course colonised Algeria- so I guess travel to Morocco is not that odd. I've always thought of Saint Laurent as quintessentially French, having started out with the House of Dior. He owned the property in Marrakech.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looked him up. He was born in Oran, Algeria and moved to Paris at age 17.
> 
> Sue


That figures, Sue! I had not resorted to Google!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for more travel pictures Julie. That is quite a mosque and the ocean and pool look so inviting. Funny about the McDonald's and angry birds????

Sue,congrats to Amy and her dh on their closing. How wonderful and exciting for them and for you that they will be so close now. Hope all goes smoothly for them with their move. 
Do you know that a new lp has started hosted by Melanie. Thinking you might have missed the link as it was posted while you were away. I think this is the link to it. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-406189-13.html


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That all sounds very positive, Sue!


Ditto from me on this, Sue! :sm02:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Caryn. 
Sue


sisu said:


> Thanks for more travel pictures Julie. That is quite a mosque and the ocean and pool look so inviting. Funny about the McDonald's and angry birds????
> 
> Sue,congrats to Amy and her dh on their closing. How wonderful and exciting for them and for you that they will be so close now. Hope all goes smoothly for them with their move.
> Do you know that a new lp has started hosted by Melanie. Thinking you might have missed the link as it was posted while you were away. I think this is the link to it.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-406189-13.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looked him up. He was born in Oran, Algeria and moved to Paris at age 17.
> 
> Sue


Need to remember the French colonized Morocco and settled in there. It became a big play ground for the wealthy, etc. You may recall it was a very nasty/bloody battle to evict the French and reclaim the country for the Moroccans themselves. However, much of the French influence remained including some of the homes and estates. I believe it very important that when we admire the expressions of opulence that we also keep it in context of the times and conditions in which they developed.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the photos Julie - lovely views.

Good news about Amy Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for more pics, Julie. I enjoyed the journey!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing these pics, Julie. That is one huge mosque. It must extend back from what we see. Wonder what was the connection with YSL. Was he Moroccan, or did he just live there for a while.
> 
> Sue


YSL was in fact a French national. Raised in France, apprenticed to the House of Dior and upon Dior's death he assumed leadership of the house. Within a couple of years, he and his companion went to Morrocco for a vacation, fell in love with the place and bought some property. He continued to work in Paris at the House of Dior, but did a lot of his design work in Morrocco. Toward the end of his life he spent more time there than he did in Paris -- as I understand it -- Morrocco was a retreat away from much of the publicity and public pressure. When he passed, he had requested that his body be located there and I think he donated the land back to the government (although I'm not 100% sure of that).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> YSL was in fact a French national. Raised in France, apprenticed to the House of Dior and upon Dior's death he assumed leadership of the house. Within a couple of years, he and his companion went to Morrocco for a vacation, fell in love with the place and bought some property. He continued to work in Paris at the House of Dior, but did a lot of his design work in Morrocco. Toward the end of his life he spent more time there than he did in Paris -- as I understand it -- Morrocco was a retreat away from much of the publicity and public pressure. When he passed, he had requested that his body be located there and I think he donated the land back to the government (although I'm not 100% sure of that).


If that is true that he bequeathed the land back to the State of Morocco, it speaks well for his character.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Need to remember the French colonized Morocco and settled in there. It became a big play ground for the wealthy, etc. You may recall it was a very nasty/bloody battle to evict the French and reclaim the country for the Moroccans themselves. However, much of the French influence remained including some of the homes and estates. I believe it very important that when we admire the expressions of opulence that we also keep it in context of the times and conditions in which they developed.


I think there is an historical muddle going on here. MOROCCO retained independence, ALGERIA was colonised by the French and had terrible battles gaining her independence.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for more pics, Julie. I enjoyed the journey!!


 :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

He was conscripted into the French army, and hazed, probably because he was homosexual, admitted to a military hospital, had electroshock therapy and given various drugs. He was reluctant to fight against Algerians, which was not surprising as he grew up there. It's sad what happened to him then as apparently it was a contributory factor to his later drug addiction. It was fascinating reading about him. He was a very talented designer.

It's funny how things like this bring back memories. I remember a lot of reporting about the Algerian War of Independence. There was a popular song Cherie, je t'aime,,Cherie je t'adore that was rumoured to contain coded messages. The end of the war saw the exodus of French Algerians and Algerians considered traitors by the new Algerian regime to France. Unfortunately they were not all accepted by the French, which has contributed to a lot of the discontent of the Muslim population in France today and being ripe for recruitment by ISIS.

Sue



Lurker 2 said:


> I think there is an historical muddle going on here. MOROCCO retained independence, ALGERIA was colonised by the French and had terrible battles gaining her independence.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> He was conscripted into the French army, and hazed, probably because he was homosexual, admitted to a military hospital, had electroshock therapy and given various drugs. He was reluctant to fight against Algerians, which was not surprising as he grew up there. It's sad what happened to him then as apparently it was a contributory factor to his later drug addiction. It was fascinating reading about him. He was a very talented designer.
> 
> Sue


That he certainly was- have only been aware of him as a designer, maybe I should check the library for a biography.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is interesting reading. It is great how some postings here evoke different memories. I know I should probably do some more history reading, sometimes that helps put two and two together for the background of current events.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> That he certainly was- have only been aware of him as a designer, maybe I should check the library for a biography.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is interesting reading.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for more pics, Julie. I enjoyed the journey!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for hosting these two weeks, Toni.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for hosting these two weeks, Toni.
> 
> Sue


You are very welcome, Sue! :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Goodness, I don't recall if I thanked you Toni! I enjoy the relaxed tone of WIP weeks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Fun 2 weeks Toni. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

You are welcome, Julie and Tanya. We all need a little bit of relaxation and fun in our lives. I'm glad you thought so. :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Enjoyed the two weeks, Toni! Thanks a lot.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Enjoyed the two weeks, Toni! Thanks a lot.


:sm02: Thank you, Barbara!


----------

